# You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When



## koukanamiya

1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ... 
6.  When you start naming your bags
7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags 
8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only


I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!


----------



## S'Mom

Ok....you got me on #'s 2, 3, 5, 6 and 8!

OMG!  I'M A JUNKIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

I aslo have to add:

9. When you start selling your other bags to get more Herm&#232;s funds LOL!
10. When you look around the city as you walk trying to check who's carrying a Herm&#232;s bag.


----------



## hermesgroupie

May I add, no other hand bag just "does it" for you.


----------



## pursemember

add another one! 
-went with your bag to the furniture store and say " make the sofa this exact colour" :shame: 
-thinking of going on the plane for 13 hours just to get one out of this world bag or to attend an hermès opening


----------



## S'Mom

HEEHEEHEE Lilach, I like the one about the sofa.....


----------



## crochetbella

When no one's looking you sniff your bag/agenda.
When your friends say you have to see the Devil Wears Prada because they show "those orange boxes like the ones you have." 
When moving you pack your Le Monde and scarf catalogs so they will be among the first things you unpack.
When you turn your DH into an addict too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

hermesgroupie said:
			
		

> May I add, no other hand bag just "does it" for you.


 
totally


----------



## avandome

aaaah, yup, done most of those,  and lets add can't go 2 days without visiting the store,  and buying something at least once a week.


----------



## birkinbabe

OK, I've done 2 and 5, but I haven't named my BJ Birkin yet.  Any suggestions for names?


----------



## crochetbella

When you are afraid to drive in traffic but are seriously considering driving to SF because you are having withdrawls.:shame:


----------



## Greentea

When you're sifting through clothing racks, asking yourself, "Does this go with Potiron.....?"


----------



## S'Mom

birkinbabe said:
			
		

> OK, I've done 2 and 5, but I haven't named my BJ Birkin yet.  Any suggestions for names?





Yup!  My bags all have names.....kind of pathetic, I know but I just can't help myself....:shame:


----------



## jag

How about waking up in the middle of the night in a state of panic because you want to change your color selection on the wait list AGAIN!  

No joke- I woke up at 3am worrying about about my color specifications and whether or not I was clear enough! LOL! My DH thinks I am officially insane!


----------



## koukanamiya

jag said:
			
		

> How about waking up in the middle of the night in a state of panic because you want to change your color selection on the wait list AGAIN!
> 
> No joke- I woke up at 3am worrying about about my color specifications and whether or not I was clear enough! LOL! My DH thinks I am officially insane!


 
I do that too!!!  I also get concerned that my SA wouldn't put in the order for me and that they only say they would to get me off their case for the next year.  Little do they know that I'll never be off their case


----------



## crochetbella

Greentea said:
			
		

> When you're sifting through clothing racks, asking yourself, "Does this go with Potiron.....?"



 Or you go shoe shopping and only focus on shoes with the Blue Jean color in them. (I actually found a cute pair of Pumas that are white with "Blue Jean" stripe and soles...I really need them for casual days.  )


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I have two  


1 When you come to this fourm every day to see what your friends just purchased. 


2. When your sister is getting money from her husband for your Birkin Fund .


----------



## koukanamiya

Oh here's another one:

- When you comtemplate buying TWO of the same bag so you can actually feel okay to USE one while keeping the other one as a back-up

Yeah, I seriously thought about doing this.


----------



## ladystara

LOL Kou, that sounds like somethign I would do.  They're almost too gorgeous to use!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Some more:

- When you start listing all the bags you want to get in order of preference, color, hardware, and leather
- When you start planning WHICH bag you're going to get for your milestone birthday (20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, etc)
- When you start planning and scheduling when you're going to wear what bag, BEFORE you even have the bags!


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Some more:
> 
> - When you start listing all the bags you want to get in order of preference, color, hardware, and leather
> - When you start planning WHICH bag you're going to get for your milestone birthday (20, 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, etc)
> - When you start planning and scheduling when you're going to wear what bag, BEFORE you even have the bags![/quote
> wait... you are not 20 yet?


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> wait... you are not 20 yet?


 
I'm past 20, but not yet 30


----------



## fopduck

when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!


----------



## pursemember

fopduck said:
			
		

> when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!


----------



## User857857

When you have to come to a quick stop and ignore the coffe spilling on your lap as you reach over to stop your Birkin (who is sitting shotgun) from falling on the ground...

Ruined a $650 pair of Gucci pants...I still think it's worth it...


----------



## User857857

When you have Hermes on speed dial...but you don't need to because you have the number memorized!


----------



## tokyogirl

the Internet is now a big Hermes tool (inclulding logging on to this blog...)


----------



## lovehermes

User857857 said:
			
		

> When you have Hermes on speed dial...but you don't need to because you have the number memorized!


 
That's me too!!:shame:


----------



## LittleMeDave

fopduck said:
			
		

> when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!


----------



## LittleMeDave

I know I am addicted to this babies


----------



## avandome

when you walk into a store, see other ladies harmes bags and in your thoughts you can say..."Oh, Kou would love this  ...or that must be the one that (such and such) is waiting for!"


----------



## twigz

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Oh here's another one:
> 
> - When you comtemplate buying TWO of the same bag so you can actually feel okay to USE one while keeping the other one as a back-up
> 
> Yeah, I seriously thought about doing this.


 
Kou, that's sssoooo me.  I have one "fresh" one stored in my closet and I use the other one until it's going bad (though it never happens).  I have two blue jean birkins in 30 cm.  Two black birkins in 30 cm.  I also have doubles in rouge h!! Can you believe it?!


----------



## koukanamiya

twigz said:
			
		

> Kou, that's sssoooo me. I have one "fresh" one stored in my closet and I use the other one until it's going bad (though it never happens). I have two blue jean birkins in 30 cm. Two black birkins in 30 cm. I also have doubles in rouge h!! Can you believe it?!


 
Somehow I can believe it!!   OMG!!  This is great!  I'm NOT alone~~~   I want to get doubles in everything so I can always have a backup.  Actually, for my utmost favorite Hermes bag, I need to have triple of it so that I can have a back-up for the back-up  Basically, I always want to have a set of bags that will forever be brand-new and pristine.


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> when you walk into a store, see other ladies harmes bags and in your thoughts you can say..."Oh, Kou would love this  ...or that must be the one that (such and such) is waiting for!"


 
Now I'm so curious about this new pink!  I wonder if it comes in ostrich


----------



## duna

twigz said:
			
		

> Kou, that's sssoooo me. I have one "fresh" one stored in my closet and I use the other one until it's going bad (though it never happens). I have two blue jean birkins in 30 cm. Two black birkins in 30 cm. I also have doubles in rouge h!! Can you believe it?!


....Oh well, I'm glad someone beats me: I thought it was bad enough to buy brown Birkins and Kellys in different leathers and sizes....  LOL!


----------



## duna

I just found a lost call on my mobile and it was Hermès (I know their phone n° by heart of course!) I called back saying who I was, and the SA who answered said that my SA was with a customer and that she'll call me back as soon as she's finished.....Well, if you could hear my heart beat at this precise moment.....this is definately addiction!!! WHAT could she want????? the wait is killing me......What if my Birkin has arrived and I still haven't received my new C/C (stolen, remember ?) OMG! OMG !


----------



## koukanamiya

duna said:
			
		

> I just found a lost call on my mobile and it was Herm&#232;s (I know their phone n&#176; by heart of course!) I called back saying who I was, and the SA who answered said that my SA was with a customer and that she'll call me back as soon as she's finished.....Well, if you could hear my heart beat at this precise moment.....this is definately addiction!!! WHAT could she want????? the wait is killing me......What if my Birkin has arrived and I still haven't received my new C/C (stolen, remember ?) OMG! OMG !


 
I'm sure your SA will make accomodations under such circumstances!  good luck on the call, it may very very well be a Birkin!!!! 

Edit:  To add onto this, I react the same way if I see a call coming from Hermes, I always wonder if it means they have something for me although in my case it has never been


----------



## S'Mom

DUNA!!!!!   Well?  What was it????  Is your bag in????  I'm dying to know.......where IS that girl!?!?!?!


----------



## duna

Nothing  D, she hasn't called back yet...and the store closes at 7 pm so I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow morning....! Ahhhhh!! This is killing me...Have I already said that ???  I'll let you know tomorrow, OMG... Another sleepless night....!


----------



## koukanamiya

duna said:
			
		

> Nothing D, she hasn't called back yet...and the store closes at 7 pm so I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow morning....! Ahhhhh!! This is killing me...Have I already said that ??? I'll let you know tomorrow, OMG... Another sleepless night....!


 
GO CALL AGAIN!!  Seriously, like call NOW!


----------



## chanelvgirl

*I don't have a hermes (just a distant admirer  ), but I do enjoy  reading all your posts. You ladies are so funny!!!   and so lucky   *


----------



## S'Mom

Oh, D this happened to me once with my SA  who promised to call back and then didn't and when I finally called I went right into his voice mail!  NOTHING is so frustrating......well except buerocracy (just killed the spelling of that!) in Bella Italia!!!!!

D....waiting for my dual citizenship to come through and we're on year TWO!!!!!!   It's the only thing worse than waiting for a Birkin!!!!!


----------



## whispa777

I love this thread, I think I've done most everything that everyone has listed. I'm a true addict. I think the only thing that I probably wouldn't do is to have doubles of the same bag, because I would feel like with that money I can I another (different) one, or save it up for a croc. I'm so glad I found this board and all of you guys... group hug!


----------



## duna

KOU, it's too late to call now, they're closed...and I don't want to sound too eager, if you now what I mean....!?! I'll call mid morning tomorrow if she hasn't called before......Actually I've noticed that they usually call either as soon as they open in the morning, at lunch time or before closing time...that's probably when they have less people in the store....

D, yes I know burocracy here...!!! My daughters applied TOGETHER for italian citizenship (they only had their British one) one of them got it after 1 year, and the other got it after 2 years..!!!! My youngest son is still waiting, but he applied  ONLY last January...!!!


----------



## avandome

...when you buy foreign magz. in a languages you can't read, for $20,
just because it has a tiny picture of a hermes bag inside!


----------



## S'Mom

avandome said:
			
		

> ...when you buy foreign magz. in a languages you can't read, for $20,
> just because it has a tiny picture of a hermes bag inside!




    THIS one I've done hundreds  of times  too!!!!!  I wind up cutting the pic out and throwing the mag away......

I've got one.....hunting down a magazine from two years ago just because of an Hermes article hidden inside and being so relentless about it that you actualy FIND  one!!!!!


----------



## avandome

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> THIS one I've done hundreds of times too!!!!! I wind up cutting the pic out and throwing the mag away......
> 
> I've got one.....hunting down a magazine from two years ago just because of an Hermes article hidden inside and being so relentless about it that you actualy FIND one!!!!!


Yup, at least once a week I go to to  a barnes and noble, or rizoli bookstore and feed my addiction!


----------



## koukanamiya

Another one!  Something that I've caught myself doing couple of times:

- Instead of working, you're online posting and reading Hermes threads
- You went to sleep late because you're reading and posting on Hermes threads
- You go to work late because you were online at home reading and posting on Hermes threads


----------



## koukanamiya

Here's another one, just thought of this today ...  You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- Instead of spending your full 10 days of vacation with your SO, you're thinking of taking 5 days to go around the world hunting for your dream bag

Wow, I'm a bad unofficial fiancee ...


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Here's another one, just thought of this today ... You know you're addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> - Instead of spending your full 10 days of vacation with your SO, you're thinking of taking 5 days to go around the world hunting for your dream bag
> 
> Wow, I'm a bad unofficial fiancee ...


Well, no, that is not addiction, that is just sheer brilliant planning!


----------



## Baggaholic

When you have your SA's personal cell phone number stored on your phone and call them everyday!


----------



## Baggaholic

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Another one!  Something that I've caught myself doing couple of times:
> 
> - Instead of working, you're online posting and reading Hermes threads
> - You went to sleep late because you're reading and posting on Hermes threads
> - You go to work late because you were online at home reading and posting on Hermes threads


Me too, all three!


----------



## S'Mom

Baggaholic said:
			
		

> When you have your SA's personal cell phone number stored on your phone ......




Mine's on speed-dial......


----------



## koukanamiya

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> Mine's on speed-dial......


 
I had mine memorized


----------



## Perja

- Whenever someone says Fuschia (about anything), you think "ostrich, Kou".
- Your SA recognizes your voice when you phone.


----------



## gmel

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> THIS one I've done hundreds  of times  too!!!!!  I wind up cutting the pic out and throwing the mag away......
> 
> I've got one.....hunting down a magazine from two years ago just because of an Hermes article hidden inside and being so relentless about it that you actualy FIND  one!!!!!




I cut out pic and tape the pic to the bag I'm wearing that day as a joke...i tell my husband, "this is the bag I should have", (usually croc).  I do it with jewelry/watches too...it's the only way husband gets a hint. It works.


----------



## gmel

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> I had mine memorized



mine has "birkin baby" as the name for caller id. when SA calls

I see it and I drop everything (w/butterflies in stomach)..I answer with the largest smile.  Just to see what they offer is exciting.


----------



## Baggaholic

When your on a Hermes binge and purchase 4 Hermes bags in 1 week!!!!

1. Black Constance - OTINGOCNI
2. White Paris-Bombay PM - Direct Hermes
3. Poitrion Berglingot (SP?) - Luxury Zurich
4. Cyclamen Mini Kelly - PFM



I must getta posting!!!!!


----------



## S'Mom

Holy Cow, Bagg!!!!!  Where's the pics!?!?!?!   Post 'em now, girl.  Hurry up we're dying here!!!!!


----------



## pursemember

another few 
-if you find friends on a hermès forum 
-invite them for hermès shopping together
-call them 5 hours ina a row and talk about everything and bags


----------



## Baggaholic

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> Holy Cow, Bagg!!!!!  Where's the pics!?!?!?!   Post 'em now, girl.  Hurry up we're dying here!!!!!


I recieve 2 tomorrow and the other 2 on Monday. CAN'T WAIT


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You called every single store in the U.S. to look for a Hermes bag that is not even a Birkin or Kelly AND that you would've called the rest of the world if you hadn't found the bag in the U.S.

That was precisely what I did to get my Bolide.


----------



## koukanamiya

- When you're thinking of getting a Blackberry, a PDA, or a Sidekick just so that you can be online all the time to check and post on Hermes subforum


----------



## crochetbella

You start getting the shakes thinking your DH might possibly want to do something other than go to Hermes on Saturday.


----------



## Baggaholic

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> - When you're thinking of getting a Blackberry, a PDA, or a Sidekick just so that you can be online all the time to check and post on Hermes subforum


   Thats the only reason why I got my sidekick 3!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You are seriously looking for another job that pays at least $10K more than your current one so that you can have more funds for one more bag

Geez, when I started this thread, I have no idea my addiction is this bad.  Is there a Hermes rehab somewhere?  I think I need to go there.

**hint hint:  I need connections~~*


----------



## avandome

when you start this thread?


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> when you start this thread?


 
It's true!  I swear~~  I know I'm addicted but I had noooo idea, although this thread should've been an indicator.  Hmmm ...  All right, I need to go to Hermes rehab.


----------



## tokyogirl

Not willing to re-locate to a city where there is no H boutique (there isn't one in Portland!)


----------



## koukanamiya

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Not willing to re-locate to a city where there is no H boutique (there isn't one in Portland!)


 
That's a good one, the same thing crossed my mind too.  I kept thinking I don't feel like relocating to Singapore because while there're H stores there, it's so much harder to get bags ...


----------



## Baggaholic

When you start your own live reports from the Hermes stores!


----------



## koukanamiya

Baggaholic said:
			
		

> When you start your own live reports from the Hermes stores!


 
Do the Hermes stores you frequent have good cellphone receptions?  I can never get any cellphone receptions when I go to Hermes, kind of like what happens when I'm at a casino.


----------



## Baggaholic

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Do the Hermes stores you frequent have good cellphone receptions?  I can never get any cellphone receptions when I go to Hermes, kind of like what happens when I'm at a casino.


No my phone is good, I can even use it in the casinos. I get very good reception.


----------



## koukanamiya

Baggaholic said:
			
		

> No my phone is good, I can even use it in the casinos. I get very good reception.


 
Is T-Mobile your provider?  I use T-Mobile and over here I cannot even get reception in my house.  They said something about not having a tower near by.

Sheesh, the whole time I thought I didn't get reception at Hermes because it was done on purpose so nobody can call the customers to deter them from buying things


----------



## tokyogirl

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> That's a good one, the same thing crossed my mind too. I kept thinking I don't feel like relocating to Singapore because while there're H stores there, it's so much harder to get bags ...


 
Kou, it's funny that you are contemplating a move to Asia, while I am contemplating a move to the west coast..


----------



## koukanamiya

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Kou, it's funny that you are contemplating a move to Asia, while I am contemplating a move to the west coast..


 
I don't plan on living in Asia permanently, I'm too used to the U.S..  I'm only moving to Asia if they're paying me more than what I'm being paid here.  Wah, I am not looking forward to the possibility of rebuilding relationships with another Hermes boutique from scratch...


----------



## Baggaholic

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Is T-Mobile your provider?  I use T-Mobile and over here I cannot even get reception in my house.  They said something about not having a tower near by.
> 
> Sheesh, the whole time I thought I didn't get reception at Hermes because it was done on purpose so nobody can call the customers to deter them from buying things


yes I have t-mobile I get very good service in my home as well. What part of NY are you in.


----------



## koukanamiya

Baggaholic said:
			
		

> yes I have t-mobile I get very good service in my home as well. What part of NY are you in.


 
I'm on the West Coast in one of the newer developments.  T-Mobile said they'll try to implement a new tower by 2007.  Btw, is Side-kick a tri-band phone?  Is it user-friendly?  I'm thinking of getting one so I can PM and email as soon as I see something anybody here is looking for at my boutiques


----------



## avandome

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Not willing to re-locate to a city where there is no H boutique (there isn't one in Portland!)


I agree with that!, and when I plan a vacation...it has a hermes stop in it! (right from the get go!)


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> .Wah, I am not looking forward to the possibility of rebuilding relationships with another Hermes boutique from scratch...


Kou! ! yup, you're addicted! when you will not move to another city for that reason!


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> Kou! ! yup, you're addicted! when you will not move to another city for that reason!


 
Heck, I get depressed just thinking that I have to start over on my Hermes hunt ...  I talked to my SA and she said if I move overseas, I can still buy from her.  She'll just fax me drawings of the items.


----------



## tokyogirl

avandome said:
			
		

> I agree with that!, and when I plan a vacation...it has a hermes stop in it! (right from the get go!)


 
LOL!  I am hinting at a Paris getaway right now..


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Heck, I get depressed just thinking that I have to start over on my Hermes hunt ... I talked to my SA and she said if I move overseas, I can still buy from her. She'll just fax me drawings of the items.


I hope she is a good artist! or at least took art classes in high school


----------



## avandome

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> LOL! I am hinting at a Paris getaway right now..


 Oh Yeah!!!   3 stores...one city! and also airport shops comming and going!


----------



## tokyogirl

avandome said:
			
		

> Oh Yeah!!!  3 stores...one city! and also airport shops comming and going!


 
6 years ago, I actually went to Paris with a bunch of my friends and passed by BUT DIDN'T STOP at the Hermes store!!! I just didn't know better back then...


----------



## toonie

I know I'm addicited when I go to sleep thinking about Hermes and wake up thinking about Hermes


----------



## toonie

Yesterday when I was driving in our car I asked my dh if he thought the leather in the car looked like Vachee Liegee sp. He just looked at me crazy.


----------



## aspenmartial

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> I don't plan on living in Asia permanently, I'm too used to the U.S.. I'm only moving to Asia if they're paying me more than what I'm being paid here. Wah, I am not looking forward to the possibility of rebuilding relationships with another Hermes boutique from scratch...


 
It is EXTREMELY hard to hunt down even a regular leather Birkin in Asia.  My father is really good friends with head of one of the largest department store in my country (of course that department store has a huge Hermes store.  My dad went to Madison ave Hermes, and he said the Hermes at his friend's department store is BIGGER(really? shocked...)  and looks much nicer than Hermes on Madison ave in NY... )  Even in that store, waiting list is 7 YEARS, and does not accept any new orders for next 3~5 years.  They NEVER NEVER get Birkins on the floor, and very rarely once in a while weird combination Kelly gets on the floor.

Price difference is amazing in Asia, too.  At that Hermes store, regular leather Birkin is about $9,000~$10,000 usd, Kelly 28cm is about $8,000, Croc. starts from $37,000usd upto croc. 35cm porosus of $41,000usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BTW, I got my Fushia ostrich Birkin from that Hermes (in my father's friend's department store), it was $18,000 usd !!!!!  I really can't complain about the price difference with US since they got me this fushia ostrich Birkin within 24 hours since the time my dad requested them to find me one... 
I heard that any Asian countries are like this...about the same... (difficulty level of getting Birkins from Hermes and price range).

Birkin huntingwise, you have much better chance by staying in US .


----------



## koukanamiya

aspenmartial said:
			
		

> It is EXTREMELY hard to hunt down even a regular leather Birkin in Asia. My father is really good friends with head of one of the largest department store in my country (of course that department store has a huge Hermes store. My dad went to Madison ave Hermes, and he said the Hermes at his friend's department store is BIGGER(really? shocked...) and looks much nicer than Hermes on Madison ave in NY... ) Even in that store, waiting list is 7 YEARS, and does not accept any new orders for next 3~5 years. They NEVER NEVER get Birkins on the floor, and very rarely once in a while weird combination Kelly gets on the floor.


 
Holy moly ... 7 years of waiting?!!!    I don't know if I can be that patient ... Actually, that would drive me batty and make me cranky   So I'm guessing when the bags finally come, it's rare for the bags to get turned down, right?  

Wow, a store that's even bigger than the Madison one?  Do they have a good selection of accessories then?  Is it hard to get bags like Bolides or Trims then?



> Price difference is amazing in Asia, too. At that Hermes store, regular leather Birkin is about $9,000~$10,000 usd, Kelly 28cm is about $8,000, Croc. starts from $37,000usd upto croc. 35cm porosus of $41,000usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ouch!!!  Their regular costs almost as much as the exotic (ostrich) counterpart.  41K for a porosus croc Birkin?  How much would a diamond one cost?



> BTW, I got my Fushia ostrich Birkin from that Hermes (in my father's friend's department store), it was $18,000 usd !!!!! I really can't complain about the price difference with US since they got me this fushia ostrich Birkin within 24 hours since the time my dad requested them to find me one...


 
Your ostrich Birkin was 18K???  OMG ... The price is as expensive as the Hermes in Japan!  For about 2K more, I think one can get a porosus Kelly 28cm in the states.  Wow, the price difference is frightening ...



> I heard that any Asian countries are like this...about the same... (difficulty level of getting Birkins from Hermes and price range).
> 
> Birkin huntingwise, you have much better chance by staying in US .


 
My SAs told me the same thing - that I have a better chance of getting a bag in the U.S. than Asia.  They also told me it's easier to get a bag in Europe than in the U.S..   So the hierarchy from easy to difficult is something like:  Europe -> US -> Asia.  I don't know where Canada, Central America, and Latin America fall into though ...

now, how to explain to SO the reason that I don't want to move to Singapore ...?


----------



## Grands Fonds

aspenmartial said:
			
		

> Price difference is amazing in Asia, too. At that Hermes store, regular leather Birkin is about $9,000~$10,000 usd, Kelly 28cm is about $8,000, Croc. starts from $37,000usd upto croc. 35cm porosus of $41,000usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Sounds like Australian Hermes prices.......you gals in the US have it made!!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Kristie.F said:
			
		

> Sounds like Australian Hermes prices.......you gals in the US have it made!!!!


 
It's expensive in Australia too?ush:


----------



## gigi leung

aspenmartial said:
			
		

> Price difference is amazing in Asia, too. At that Hermes store, regular leather Birkin is about $9,000~$10,000 usd, Kelly 28cm is about $8,000, Croc. starts from $37,000usd upto croc. 35cm porosus of $41,000usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BTW, I got my Fushia ostrich Birkin from that Hermes (in my father's friend's department store), it was $18,000 usd !!!!! I really can't complain about the price difference with US since they got me this fushia ostrich Birkin within 24 hours since the time my dad requested them to find me one...
> I heard that any Asian countries are like this...about the same... (difficulty level of getting Birkins from Hermes and price range).
> 
> Birkin huntingwise, you have much better chance by staying in US .


In Asia, the prices in Japan is absolute nightmare among boutiques all over the world. I recently checked with an SA & found out that prices in Japan Hermes boutiques are now ~30% higher than Singapore.

Thailand used to have nightmarish prices too, but when I visted last month, I have found (to my surprise) that Hermes has regulated their prices. The price of a 32cm Kelly is same as that in Singapore, & tourist get a 7% VAT refund. Japan is the only exception, still rocket-high prices ush:


----------



## dior24

aspenmartial said:
			
		

> It is EXTREMELY hard to hunt down even a regular leather Birkin in Asia. My father is really good friends with head of one of the largest department store in my country (of course that department store has a huge Hermes store. My dad went to Madison ave Hermes, and he said the Hermes at his friend's department store is BIGGER(really? shocked...) and looks much nicer than Hermes on Madison ave in NY... ) Even in that store, waiting list is 7 YEARS, and does not accept any new orders for next 3~5 years. They NEVER NEVER get Birkins on the floor, and very rarely once in a while weird combination Kelly gets on the floor.
> 
> Birkin huntingwise, you have much better chance by staying in US .


Wow, 7 yrs is too long. Never will I want to wait by then. It is true birkin huntingwise is better in US but IMO, the best has to be Paris.


----------



## tokyogirl

You actually miss your Hermes bag(s) when you are at work


----------



## tokyogirl

have a dream that your husband is being held for hostage for a croc birkin that you don't have...  (Ok, I know it's weird, but I think it's some how caused by my Birkin obsession, guilt trip about how I am treating my husband, and the recent terrible global events).


----------



## gmel

planning your clothes for vacation around an Hermes bag.

I first have to decide which bag I would like to take.  That in itself takes days and votes from DH and family.... then clothes accordingly.

Second, if there is an Hermes boutique, it has to be the very first stop.  Only to think about everything I saw, wanted and/or bought.... the whole time I am on 'vacation'.  So, in essence it is more work than play.  lol


----------



## avandome

gmel said:
			
		

> planning your clothes for vacation around an Hermes bag.
> 
> I first have to decide which bag I would like to take. That in itself takes days and votes from DH and family.... then clothes accordingly.
> 
> Second, if there is an Hermes boutique, it has to be the very first stop. Only to think about everything I saw, wanted and/or bought.... the whole time I am on 'vacation'. So, in essence it is more work than play. lol


If my husband read this post...he would think I wrote it   I do this all the time, even for overnight trips!


----------



## koukanamiya

OMG ... I coordinate my outfits in accordance to my bags too ...


----------



## koukanamiya

Here's another one:

- When you realize you may have to break up with your SO because marrying him means you have to give up your hobby and relinquish the right to decide how you should spend your money ush:


----------



## tokyogirl

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Here's another one:
> 
> - When you realize you may have to break up with your SO because marrying him means you have to give up your hobby and relinquish the right to decide how you should spend your money ush:


 
Kou, you gotta find the right guy....


----------



## koukanamiya

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Kou, you gotta find the right guy....


 
One relatonship is more than enough for me ... too stressful.  I don't know how people go through multiple serious relationships.  i wish i've never had a boyfriend ... Prior to having a bf, i was actually perfectly content by myself, too bad I was too ungrateful to realize that at the time...    Sorry, just distraught ...  It appears that he does want kids at some point, the problem is kids are expensive.  he seems to think that with joint income, it will be fine.  Well, I would like to STILL have money leftover after the kids (if I have one) for my own spending.  Come on, my money is MY money ...  If he thinks it's okay to spend a bit more money on vacation because it's a vacation, why can't I spend money on Hermes?  Hermes is MY vacation!!!!  he always think I care too much about money, well money IS important.  I hate to say it, but it DOES make the world go round.  *sigh*  Sorry, I'm just pissed, depressed, distraught, and upset.  Of course, having my parents blaming me for everything that is going wrong does NOT help ...

MUST find another job fast so I get paid more ... running out of time to get these bags ...


----------



## tokyogirl

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> One relatonship is more than enough for me ... too stressful. I don't know how people go through multiple serious relationships. i wish i've never had a boyfriend ... Prior to having a bf, i was actually perfectly content by myself, too bad I was too ungrateful to realize that at the time...  Sorry, just distraught ... It appears that he does want kids at some point, the problem is kids are expensive. he seems to think that with joint income, it will be fine. Well, I would like to STILL have money leftover after the kids (if I have one) for my own spending. Come on, my money is MY money ... If he thinks it's okay to spend a bit more money on vacation because it's a vacation, why can't I spend money on Hermes? Hermes is MY vacation!!!! he always think I care too much about money, well money IS important. I hate to say it, but it DOES make the world go round. *sigh* Sorry, I'm just pissed, depressed, distraught, and upset. Of course, having my parents blaming me for everything that is going wrong does NOT help ...
> 
> MUST find another job fast so I get paid more ... running out of time to get these bags ...


 
Kou, I am also like you, I don't want to relinquish my money rights!  Money isn't everything, but it sure helps (as what my former boss used to say).      Obviously, I don't know anything about your SO or your relationship, but hopefully your SO will come around to understand your money values and what you like to spend your money on


----------



## aspenmartial

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> One relatonship is more than enough for me ... too stressful. I don't know how people go through multiple serious relationships. i wish i've never had a boyfriend ... Prior to having a bf, i was actually perfectly content by myself, too bad I was too ungrateful to realize that at the time...  Sorry, just distraught ... It appears that he does want kids at some point, the problem is kids are expensive. he seems to think that with joint income, it will be fine. Well, I would like to STILL have money leftover after the kids (if I have one) for my own spending. Come on, my money is MY money ... If he thinks it's okay to spend a bit more money on vacation because it's a vacation, why can't I spend money on Hermes? Hermes is MY vacation!!!! he always think I care too much about money, well money IS important. I hate to say it, but it DOES make the world go round. *sigh* Sorry, I'm just pissed, depressed, distraught, and upset. Of course, having my parents blaming me for everything that is going wrong does NOT help ...
> 
> MUST find another job fast so I get paid more ... running out of time to get these bags ...


 
kou- I totally understand what you are saying.  I have two kids, 5 years old and 4 years old (yes, I started early..hehe . I got married right after college and started having kids like at age of 23).

YES!!!! Kids are very expensive! But I need Hermes treatment EVERY MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!

There are many other things that are more important than money, BUT I agree with your point.  Money is VERY important for everyone, and in marriage, too.  I saw many couples end up with divorce because of their finacial issues.  

I am very lucky and thankful to be raised in my family with money has been NEVER a problem.  My mom stopped working right after she got married at age of 24. Eversince she got married she stayed home, had only one kid (me!) and comfortably went upscale-store shopping everyday without checking out price tags.  I remeber she bought a coat for $10,000 (USD equivalent) about 18 years ago.  $10,000 USD 18 years ago worth a lot more than $10,000 right now! 

I am also thankful that I can also have my life style like my mom's (maybe little better ...hehe..), a difference between my mom and I is I am planning to work (I just finished my doctorate degree) but my mom never worked after she got married.

My point here is that if you think you cannot keep your lifestyle after you get married, you will not be happy with yourself.


----------



## pursemember

aspenmartial said:
			
		

> My point here is that if you think you cannot keep your lifestyle after you got married, you will not be happy with yourself.


  so right 
and i am afraid i have to admit a marriage will never ever work in the long run when people see things completey different. it really won´t last if he is happy with two week all inclusive cuba and i am only satisfied with two weeks europe 5* hotels.or me interested in arts and he thinking van gogh is a new cheese from holland 

it is like : with my champagne taste and your beer bottle pocket i will be having  pheasant while you're dining with the peasants dunking donuts in a diner without me.

and lowering ones standarts just to be "loved" never was never is never will be an option. hey come on other mothers have gorgeous sons as well


----------



## aspenmartial

lilach said:
			
		

> so right
> and i am afraid i have to admit a marriage will never ever work in the long run when people see things completey different. it really won´t last if he is happy with two week all inclusive cuba and i am only satisfied with two weeks europe 5* hotels.or me interested in arts and he thinking van gogh is a new cheese from holland
> 
> it is like : with my champagne taste and your beer bottle pocket i will be having pheasant while you're dining with the peasants dunking donuts in a diner without me.


----------



## tokyogirl

lilach said:
			
		

> :  hey come on other mothers have gorgeous sons as well


----------



## gmel

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Kou, I am also like you, I don't want to relinquish my money rights!  Money isn't everything, but it sure helps (as what my former boss used to say).      Obviously, I don't know anything about your SO or your relationship, but hopefully your SO will come around to understand your money values and what you like to spend your money on



My father always taught us to "never depend on a man".  In the sense that if we chose to work, our money should be ours.  I am very lucky....it also doesnt hurt that my DH lets me spend without saying a word.  I do very much respect him (and I love that he loves Hermes).


----------



## tokyogirl

gmel, you are definitely one lucky woman!


----------



## aspenmartial

I agree. I wish my DH loved Hermes. He goes to boutique with me, try to help me hunt down Birkins, and gives me his opinion on bags, shoes, RTW..etc. BUT, if I was not crazy about Hermes, he would never even consider going into the store. 

Bikins/Kellys are just 'It's a bag!' to him .  But he listens to me when I talk about Hermes...actually, there has not been even a day I don't talk about Hermes to him .


----------



## pursemember

aspen i hear you. sometimes i wished my exhusband was gay so that i could chat with him about herm&#232;s but i guess havin a husband supporting you and your interests is enough and more than what a lot of ladys can ask for


----------



## aspenmartial

lilach said:
			
		

> aspen i hear you. sometimes i wished my exhusband was gay so that i could chat with him about hermès


 
     You are just too funny!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

*Sigh*  I don't know what to do in this situation.  I stayed with this guy through all this time because out of all the people I've met in my life - and believe me there're a lot - he is the one who is the most identical to me.  In psychology we've been taught that in spite of the popular saying that opposites attract, in reality it's the similars that stay together in the long run because they get along much better - less drama and stress.

I'm a very eccentric person.  NOBODY gets me but he does.  When I first met him, I found that we're pretty much identical on everything.  We even think the same thing at the same time and we know what the other is going to say.  We have the same quirks, same body language, and the same cynical outlook on things.  In a way, he used to remind me of a younger me (now this was a bad thing).  3.5 years later, he had matured A WHOLE LOT.  That's how I know that not all hope is lost in him.

However, in spite of being so similar, since we are two different entities, we do have our differences.  The main difference right now is our value system.  Both he and I spend, but I definitely spend more than he does.  His major spending so far had been a coffee machine and the speakers, which when added up was nowhere near how much my bags cost.  What really rubbed me the wrong way was that he felt it was okay for him to spend on those items because they relaxed him whereas it was not okay for me to spend on my bags because they were namebrands and that makes me "L.A." and materialistic. 

I tried to reason with him.  I said that his stuff will go down in value if he ever decides to get rid of them, and that they will break down at some point.  That argument did nothing for him.  He is just so set in his own ways.  He's not stupid, but sometimes I do feel that something in his head is not transmitting.  He argued that I shouldn't buy these purses because I will not be using them forever.  He said nobody use things forever.  I told him that I will use them forever, I pointed out that I have shoes from 10 years ago that I still wear, same goes with clothes.  Even then, he only wants to listen to what he chooses to listen.

What really pissed me off is the fact that these are MY money.  Hell, I make more than he does!  I'm not even the kind of person who asks the guy to buy me things and I don't even expect him to support me if we get married.  I still plan on working if I get married.  If I ever have kids (which right now I'm very adverse to that idea), I still plan on working as well.  He seems to be counting on the fact that there will be DUAL INCOME, therefore it'll be okay to get by.  He said that when he was in L.A., he didn't make much but he still got by.  Well, he may be able to live on that salary and coop up in his room; I cannot live on bread and water alone!

I told him if we have children, EACH of us have to be making 6-figure income first because children are expensive.  He said we would be fine because we'll be dual income.  Uhm ... sorry, but IMO "barely getting by" is not called fine!  I believe in planning ahead and having a cushion of funds in case of emergencies.  He doesn't seem to understand that couples do get divorced over the lack of money.  He seems to feel that it's all a matter of perspective.  it pisses me off to end.

We had a talk over the internet last night because I was depressed over my parents (they were guilt-tripping me and blaming me for something that happened close to 20 years ago).  Instead of asking me what's wrong, he just said I have "too many sources of stress" and that I need to change my perspective and stop considering myself as unlucky.  WTH?!!  When we were discussing money and such, he kept saying it's not important.  And now he's ignoring me because he's probably pissed at me for my "materialistic" view on things ... Hell, I should be the one who is pissed off

You know what?  :censor: this!  IF I marry this guy, I am NOT going to tell him how much I make.  I don't plan on filing joint on the W-2.  I'm so pissed right now.  He turned MY LIFE upside down by selfishly deciding to go overseas for an opportunity.  I have been more than accomodating.  Sometimes, i don't think he's any better than my parents who likes to blame me for everything and guilt trip me all the time.  But at least my parents had sacrificed more for me than he's probably willing to do.  Also, his arrogance gets on my nerves as well ... He always seems to think that everything about his family is better than mine.  He doesn't like my parents (because my folks don't respect me), he seems to think his parents' way of teaching kids were better.  Well if it's really better, then how come I'm doing so much better than he is and I don't have as much issues?!

I just don't want to be in another relationship anymore ...  if there's already THIS much issues when dealing with someone who is similar to you, there's only going to be even more issues when dealing with someone who is different ...  I think people who are able to go through multiple serious relationship before finding the right person are truly courageous and strong.  I personally cannot deal with any more stress ... My life is stressful enough as it was ...  I only wish that I HAD known all this before I entered the world of relationships ..

Sorry for the rant ... but it's still kind of Hermes-related


----------



## Greentea

Kou, don't settle for someone you can live with. Marry someone you can't live *without.*


----------



## pursemember

ok my dear now i tell you my "formula" of relationships. 

i do not need a guy to buy me something i can do that on my own 
i do not need a guy to drag me down for who i am that is what family is for   
i do not need a guy who does not want me the way i am 
i do not need a man to get an orgasm batteries are cheap these days
i do not need a man to feel "complete" 

i do need a man to make me happy
i do need a man to support me with all the decisions i make
i do need a man who is loyal 
i do need a man to go through all the good and bad times in life TOGETHER side by side
i do need a man as my compagnion 
i do need a man who values me with ALL my pros and cons 
i do need a man who just loves me 

so that is all i want and i am not willed to lower my expectations and i am not desperate to acept the guy next door who fits "somehow" just to not be alone. i have fab friends i am not alone at all  thank you very much but there is the door i am better off alone


----------



## S'Mom

GT....beautifully, beautifully said....and so, so true!!!!


----------



## S'Mom

YES, LILACH!  Well said.....I love it!!!!!!

...re-chargeable batteries are the best though.....


----------



## 24, Faubourg

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you buy the last set of Sex and the City episodes just to ogle Carrie's croc Birkin.


----------



## aspenmartial

lilach...your statements are just so beautiful...!


----------



## crochetbella

GT and Lilach, great advice!!!


----------



## avandome

Lilah...   
Kou, uhm, 20 years ago were you not like 3 or 4 years old?  what could you have done so bad then? Your parents need to get over it.
As far as your SO (I am very tempted to add one more letter here!)(b):shame: 
What kind of life of "hunger and struggle" is he offering you exactly? 
When I met my husband we could not have been more different in everything, now years later  we are ONE!, so kou, don't marry someone because at some point in the past, he reminded you...of the "you that you no longer like"! Happiness and true  love is the only reason to mary someone.( just my 2-cent rant)


----------



## koukanamiya

I don't get WHAT his problem is.  HE should be HAPPY that I want to continue to work when I get married and that I don't ask him to buy me stuff (he wouldn't anyway).  Seriously, the only thing he'd paid for are certain shoes as he feels that a female should have more than 5 pairs of shoes(they can't be namebrands or else he'll be whining all day about the price), pajamas (he doesn't like my old ones, he wanted something cute so I said the only way I'm spending money something I don't give a crap about is unless I don't have to pay for them), certain makeup.

It's MY money after all.  Sometimes I feel like I'm dealing with my parents.


----------



## Baggaholic

Kou, you do not need to be with this person. A lost case is a lost case. If your having all these problems now imagine if you get married. This will definately not work. You seem like a bright girl with a good head on her shoulder, you don't need to lower yourself for anyone. You are the power house in this relationship. It's like he wants to control your money, he can not do that, your money is your money and that's that! This relationship has to be 50 50 for it to work and the way I see it it's 30/70 so it definately off. 

There are alot of men out there looking for a woman like you, don't settle for less, your guy is out there and he's probably is looking for you too. 

Please consider what I'm about to say because in the long run it will save you alot of money. 

1. If you marry this guy california law says in an event of a divorce everything get's split 50/50 and if yor making the REAL money your gonna be up Sh*ts creek! 

2. If you make more money than he does you could wind up paying HIM allimony (and what man would say no to that)

3. He does not respect you because if he did he would respect your decisions and guide you in the right direction.

4. Any man that calls his girlfreind materialistic is talking worst behind her back.

5. If you bring kids into tis world together they will see that mommy and daddy argue to much about money and other stuff and this is def. not good for them, and your right about being prepared for children. They are expensive. Look at my girls. My 14yr old cost's me a good 350 a week and my youngest cost me 600 a week and that's including her nanny. Per month with all their activities and nanny fee's and money they need and clothes they cost me a good 5k a month!!!  

6. This egg is rotten, cut your loses short and move on!


I am a woman in business and I make great money, my husband would never ever question anything I do with my own money. His modo is "hunny you buy what you need and I will pay all the bills, just split the mortgage with me" and that's as far as it goes. He is a great father and an extrodnary husband. He's hot headed and cold blooded but he never brings it inside the house! 

Good luck and God bless.

Oh yes,.. P.S. My husband and I have absoloutly nothing in common we are like night and day, I'm Spanish and he's Italian, I grew up in a totally different enviroment he did and he's 14 yrs older than me. But our love is stronger than anything else in this world and he respects me 100 to the fullest!


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> Lilah...
> Kou, uhm, 20 years ago were you not like 3 or 4 years old? what could you have done so bad then? Your parents need to get over it.


 
Sorry, it's more like 15 or so years ago. I started becoming intested in boys. Obviously I didn't do anything stupid - the guys didn't like me back anyway. My Mom found out and completely freaked out (she found a little poem I wrote). Then she threatened my Dad (who was in Asia at the time) that he either move to the U.S. to deal with this problem or they're going to get a divorce. So my Dad gave up his career and moved to the U.S.. Ever since then, his boss had held a grudge against him because my Dad left Asia (he still worked for the same boss but he got demoted a lot). The boss did everything he could to make my Dad's life miserable. he promoted other people before my Dad, and these other people who got promoted all ganged up my Dad as well. When a container was lost at one time (not my Dad's fault), the company deducted my Dad's paycheck to make him pay for it. And now the CEO is doing whatever he could to make my Dad stressed and miserable all the time, and he was trying to make my Dad quit ... My Mom said NONE of this would've happened if it weren't for me ... So yeah, that's the story



> As far as your SO (I am very tempted to add one more letter here!)(b):shame:
> What kind of life of "hunger and struggle" is he offering you exactly?


 
He is cheap as Hell on pretty much most things. I don't really care in that respect because I'm cheap as Hell on everything except bags ... Problem being I'm more realistic than he is ... My parents taught me the reality of life, while his parents were so protective toward their kids that they never showed the kids how ugly and cruel teh world could be. THat was why everyone was so naive and he was so ironically idealistic in spite of his cynicism. He seemed to think that it is all a matter of perspective whether one can live well based on a small salary. I mean, sorry dude ... I don't care if he doesn't make much money and cannot afford a diamond (I prefer pink sapphire anyway - he should count himself lucky), but I do care that I get to do what I want with my own money ... Just because neither of his sisters are into bags doesn't mean I shouldn't be either



> When I met my husband we could not have been more different in everything, now years later we are ONE!, so kou, don't marry someone because at some point in the past, he reminded you...of the "you that you no longer like"! Happiness and true  love is the only reason to mary someone.( just my 2-cent rant)


 
i think right now, i don't feel like marrying at all. Dont' even feel like dating again ... too much stress, too much work


----------



## pursemember

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> i think right now, i don't feel like marrying at all. Dont' even feel like dating again ... too much stress, too much work



with the right guy it is not that much work it is and should bepure joy. 

do not worry your mister right will come and until then you can still have some fun with the mister wrongs out there


----------



## avandome

Kou, I think if someone at your fathers job is giving him a hard time this many years later, then that person has some other issues with your dad, beyond him moving away! (your dad's boss is an a** for holding a grudge this long at any rate!) and do NOT blame yourself for your mother over-reacting to a teenage girl's crush! 
Be strong, and seek happiness...and you will find it!


----------



## koukanamiya

Vacation is another sore spot for me actually.  Yeah I like to travel, but I like to go to places that I have not visited!!  He is only interested in traveling to Thailand, Malaysia, somewhere local for him because they're cheap.  Well I've been to all those places already ... I'd like to go to Europe because I've never been there, I wanted to go to India and Egypt.  I also want to on the Silk Road tour!  But noooo, he wouldn't do it because Europe, India, and Egypt were too expensive and going on a tour package was tooooo tiring.  He didn't want to do the Silk Road tour because it wasn't modern enough.  Argh!  In this case, I'd rather stay home and do NOTHING, it'll be MORE relaxing than dealing with him

I'm so sorry for all these rants.  It started out with Hermes and now it's going off topic.  Eh anyways, his not accepting Hermes (which is part of my lifestyle) is the catalyst.


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Vacation is another sore spot for me actually. Yeah I like to travel, but I like to go to places that I have not visited!! He is only interested in traveling to Thailand, Malaysia, somewhere local for him because they're cheap. Well I've been to all those places already ... I'd like to go to Europe because I've never been there, I wanted to go to India and Egypt. I also want to on the Silk Road tour! But noooo, he wouldn't do it because Europe, India, and Egypt were too expensive and going on a tour package was tooooo tiring. He didn't want to do the Silk Road tour because it wasn't modern enough. Argh! In this case, I'd rather stay home and do NOTHING, it'll be MORE relaxing than dealing with him
> 
> I'm so sorry for all these rants. It started out with Hermes and now it's going off topic. Eh anyways, his not accepting Hermes (which is part of my lifestyle) is the catalyst.


Kou, have you ever considered dating a generous, considerate, adventurous man, who likes to suprise you with gifts from hermes, and week-end trips to Paris?... and for your honeymoon you go on that "silk road" trip?They do exist!


----------



## pursemember

avandome said:
			
		

> Kou, have you ever considered dating a generous, considerate, adventurous man, who likes to suprise you with gifts from hermes, and week-end trips to Paris?... and for your honeymoon you go on that "silk road" trip?They do exist!


  sooo true! 

ah and kou what if you do get a child. does he want you to go straight back to work cause he surely can not support his family on his own(or what if something bad happens and you depend on his sallary). big big no-go for me


----------



## koukanamiya

lilach said:
			
		

> sooo true!
> 
> ah and kou what if you do get a child. does he want you to go straight back to work cause he surely can not support his family on his own(or what if something bad happens and you depend on his sallary). big big no-go for me


 
Yeah, I think I'm supposed to work.  Because after I Told him that kids are expensive and that we should each be making 6 figure income for that, he said it should be doable with joint income.

Ok, I know this is going to sound very selfish but I'd rather have the income to myself and do what i want with it as opposed to feeling that it's mandatory for me to contribute my funds to the joint account just so that we can raise a kid that I most likely will not want to have

Ppl say that the clock will start ticking and that I'll change my mind.  But with all these negative vibes and pressures I'm getting about how it's a must that I have kids, I don't see it happening

He feels that we should pay for the kid's university education because it's the "least" a parent can do for the children.  While my parents did pay for my university education, I personally believe that for my child, he/she should take out a loan and pay it him/herself.  It will teach the kid the value of money and how money doesn't fall from the sky.  as much as I appreciate my parents paying for my education, I do feel that I would've been able to manage my money better had I been forced to pay the tuition myself


----------



## Perja

Kou, don't beat yourself up over what your mother did to your father, it is not your fault. She has issues, not you.

Concerning the insignificant other, dump him ASAP, he is a jerk and not only wants to control your money but what you do, therefore wants to control you. I don't see this behavious improving with age, so might as well strike alone and wait for a great guy to find you (or you to find him).


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think I'm supposed to work. Because after I Told him that kids are expensive and that we should each be making 6 figure income for that, he said it should be doable with joint income.
> 
> Ok, I know this is going to sound very selfish but I'd rather have the income to myself and do what i want with it as opposed to feeling that it's mandatory for me to contribute my funds to the joint account just so that we can raise a kid that I most likely will not want to have
> 
> Ppl say that the clock will start ticking and that I'll change my mind. But with all these negative vibes and pressures I'm getting about how it's a must that I have kids, I don't see it happening
> 
> He feels that we should pay for the kid's university education because it's the "least" a parent can do for the children. While my parents did pay for my university education, I personally believe that for my child, he/she should take out a loan and pay it him/herself. It will teach the kid the value of money and how money doesn't fall from the sky. as much as I appreciate my parents paying for my education, I do feel that I would've been able to manage my money better had I been forced to pay the tuition myself


I agree with your view... 100%  stick to your views Kou!
Is he a man or a mouse!... (no offence to mouses out there)


----------



## pursemember

he is an insecure boy ! and wasted time! really you can do better than that. you are smart witty beautiful tasteful well educated. 
ah and by the way i know why you do not want a child you already have one


----------



## crochetbella

lilach said:
			
		

> he is an insecure boy ! and wasted time! really you can do better than that. you are smart witty beautiful tasteful well educated.
> ah and by the way i know why you do not want a child you already have one



  You deserve the best Kou!!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Baggaholic said:
			
		

> 1. If you marry this guy california law says in an event of a divorce everything get's split 50/50 and if yor making the REAL money your gonna be up Sh*ts creek!


 
I know I cannot sign the papers in California.  Do you know which state is better in this case?



> 3. He does not respect you because if he did he would respect your decisions and guide you in the right direction.


 
Would you believe it if I say he used to be way worse? 



> 5. If you bring kids into tis world together they will see that mommy and daddy argue to much about money and other stuff and this is def. not good for them, and your right about being prepared for children. They are expensive. Look at my girls. My 14yr old cost's me a good 350 a week and my youngest cost me 600 a week and that's including her nanny. Per month with all their activities and nanny fee's and money they need and clothes they cost me a good 5k a month!!!


 
See, if I tell him that then he's just going to say kids are expensive because of the nanny and the other unnecessary expense.  Personally I am not about to stay home and take care of the kids.  Being cooped up in the house will drive me nuts unless I get to shop with HIS money~  Besides, being a female means that regardless of how "equal" things are, it's still the woman that end up doing more ... It's not fair



> Oh yes,.. P.S. My husband and I have absoloutly nothing in common we are like night and day, I'm Spanish and he's Italian, I grew up in a totally different enviroment he did and he's 14 yrs older than me. But our love is stronger than anything else in this world and he respects me 100 to the fullest!


 
I'm starting to think that maybe the problem is my criteria ...  What I look for in a guy is I look for someone who is responsible, kind, honest, and has good character ...  I know I don't care for looks (that includes height) or wealth ... So I'd say the criteria isn't impossible to obtain.  In the case of this guy, he actually has the honesty and good character criteria ... What I didn't realize is that non-possessiveness, fairness, and respect are also very important ... He has some screwed up ideas about how the world works and I honestly blame his parents for it.  Yeah his parents may respect him all right, but I think their more lenient and free way of teaching has done more harm than good.  It's not like he's a happier person or have a better self-esteem because of it ... I turned out more normal and better than he is in spite of all the emotional abuse I get at home

Anyways, i think what really made things difficult for me is the ONE must-have criteria that I look for in guys ...  Most women would think it's petty and not important, but for me it's hella important.  I want the person I marry to be ... how should I put it ... physically pure?  I know, it sounds so superficial, doesn't it?  But I dont' know why I care about that so much.  I just know that it would drive me NUTS otherwise ... I guess I Figure since guys are so intent about that "virtue", same should apply to them.  I guess deep down, "equality" in every aspect is important to me.  Ok, now you guys are going to think I'm messed up ... 

Please don't flame me ...


----------



## koukanamiya

lilach said:
			
		

> he is an insecure boy ! and wasted time! really you can do better than that. you are smart witty beautiful tasteful well educated.
> ah and by the way i know why you do not want a child you already have one


 
  You rock, Lilach!!  You're right, I already have a kid.  Heck, even my puppy shows me more respect.


----------



## koukanamiya

crochetbella said:
			
		

> You deserve the best Kou!!!!


 
Thank you, Crochetbella.  It's amazing how Hermes can enable one to learn about the characters of those surrounding him/her


----------



## pursemember

see we are back on topic you want your men just like your bags ! sealed and never touched before 


sorry could not resist :shame:


----------



## pursemember

ah and one more remarl what i learend in life 

the world is not always colourful and fine and **** doesn´t stop stinking just because you tell her it smells like roses


----------



## koukanamiya

lilach said:
			
		

> see we are back on topic you want your men just like your bags ! sealed and never touched before
> 
> 
> sorry could not resist :shame:


 
EXACTLY!!!  I figure since so many guys these days still want a pristine wife (they wouldn't admit it in the open but a lot of guy friends I know said they do secretly talk about it amongst guys), there's got to be ONE woman who prefers the same counterpart to make up for the imbalance and double standard!


----------



## ladystara

I know it's the case for the double standard, but it is harder to find a guy that's pure .  I wouldn't mind my guy being like that either!!


----------



## j0s1e267

hey kou, I have read your posts here and in TFS and I think you are a great gal.  Very sorry to hear that you have having so many issues (parents and the SO).  Opposites do attract, just that one party may have to give in more, that's my SO.  I still believe that the man has to support the household.  I love my SO, I love him even more for being supportive of my shopping (which is insane).  I could never marry a man with whom I cannot shop freely.  Shopping is my life!  You know what they say, your money is your money and HIS money is YOUR money   It should not be the other way around.  Also, his view of how the marriage will work is apparant in his unrealistic expectations that post marriage, a joint income will be ok when it's clear that he earns way less than you.  Who you marry is very important.  Please think very carefully, especially since you are aware of all the issues, why do you still want to marry this man?


----------



## funnyredhed

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> I know I cannot sign the papers in California. Do you know which state is better in this case?


Be careful, Kou -- be very careful.  "Signing the papers" in many states -- including California -- isn't the only determination of where "marital property" is.  And why in the name of all goodness and light would you even be continuing in a relationship where you are thinking about "community property" issues even before you are engaged????  

Not that it's any of my business, but if you do stay with this guy and head down the marriage road -- spend some of your Hermes stash, get yourself a good lawyer and get a prenup.  And remember, free advice is worth what you pay for it .....


----------



## koukanamiya

Just discovered this today and I do find it a bit disturbing ...  You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You are going through withdrawal from not calling your boutique for one day.


----------



## hello2703

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> *Sigh* I don't know what to do in this situation. I stayed with this guy through all this time because out of all the people I've met in my life - and believe me there're a lot - he is the one who is the most identical to me. In psychology we've been taught that in spite of the popular saying that opposites attract, in reality it's the similars that stay together in the long run because they get along much better - less drama and stress.
> 
> I'm a very eccentric person. NOBODY gets me but he does. When I first met him, I found that we're pretty much identical on everything. We even think the same thing at the same time and we know what the other is going to say. We have the same quirks, same body language, and the same cynical outlook on things. In a way, he used to remind me of a younger me (now this was a bad thing). 3.5 years later, he had matured A WHOLE LOT. That's how I know that not all hope is lost in him.
> 
> However, in spite of being so similar, since we are two different entities, we do have our differences. The main difference right now is our value system. Both he and I spend, but I definitely spend more than he does. His major spending so far had been a coffee machine and the speakers, which when added up was nowhere near how much my bags cost. What really rubbed me the wrong way was that he felt it was okay for him to spend on those items because they relaxed him whereas it was not okay for me to spend on my bags because they were namebrands and that makes me "L.A." and materialistic.
> 
> I tried to reason with him. I said that his stuff will go down in value if he ever decides to get rid of them, and that they will break down at some point. That argument did nothing for him. He is just so set in his own ways. He's not stupid, but sometimes I do feel that something in his head is not transmitting. He argued that I shouldn't buy these purses because I will not be using them forever. He said nobody use things forever. I told him that I will use them forever, I pointed out that I have shoes from 10 years ago that I still wear, same goes with clothes. Even then, he only wants to listen to what he chooses to listen.
> 
> What really pissed me off is the fact that these are MY money. Hell, I make more than he does! I'm not even the kind of person who asks the guy to buy me things and I don't even expect him to support me if we get married. I still plan on working if I get married. If I ever have kids (which right now I'm very adverse to that idea), I still plan on working as well. He seems to be counting on the fact that there will be DUAL INCOME, therefore it'll be okay to get by. He said that when he was in L.A., he didn't make much but he still got by. Well, he may be able to live on that salary and coop up in his room; I cannot live on bread and water alone!
> 
> I told him if we have children, EACH of us have to be making 6-figure income first because children are expensive. He said we would be fine because we'll be dual income. Uhm ... sorry, but IMO "barely getting by" is not called fine! I believe in planning ahead and having a cushion of funds in case of emergencies. He doesn't seem to understand that couples do get divorced over the lack of money. He seems to feel that it's all a matter of perspective. it pisses me off to end.
> 
> We had a talk over the internet last night because I was depressed over my parents (they were guilt-tripping me and blaming me for something that happened close to 20 years ago). Instead of asking me what's wrong, he just said I have "too many sources of stress" and that I need to change my perspective and stop considering myself as unlucky. WTH?!! When we were discussing money and such, he kept saying it's not important. And now he's ignoring me because he's probably pissed at me for my "materialistic" view on things ... Hell, I should be the one who is pissed off
> 
> You know what? :censor: this! IF I marry this guy, I am NOT going to tell him how much I make. I don't plan on filing joint on the W-2. I'm so pissed right now. He turned MY LIFE upside down by selfishly deciding to go overseas for an opportunity. I have been more than accomodating. Sometimes, i don't think he's any better than my parents who likes to blame me for everything and guilt trip me all the time. But at least my parents had sacrificed more for me than he's probably willing to do. Also, his arrogance gets on my nerves as well ... He always seems to think that everything about his family is better than mine. He doesn't like my parents (because my folks don't respect me), he seems to think his parents' way of teaching kids were better. Well if it's really better, then how come I'm doing so much better than he is and I don't have as much issues?!
> 
> I just don't want to be in another relationship anymore ... if there's already THIS much issues when dealing with someone who is similar to you, there's only going to be even more issues when dealing with someone who is different ... I think people who are able to go through multiple serious relationship before finding the right person are truly courageous and strong. I personally cannot deal with any more stress ... My life is stressful enough as it was ... I only wish that I HAD known all this before I entered the world of relationships ..
> 
> Sorry for the rant ... but it's still kind of Hermes-related


 
Hi Kou,

Making tough decisions is painful, but my motto is "better to have a painful ending as opposed to pain without an end".

Your parents guilt trip you? Well, that's what a lot of parents do. Tell them to stop it, otherwise you cannot continue talking to them. It's painful, but it works because it forces them to see you as an adult, as a person and not that child you were that they can bully around. I have been through this process, so I know what I am talking about and it has taken me YEARS to work up the nerve and I could only do it when I was at my rock-bottom low. Today my parents and I have a great relationship.

The man: Ditch him, honey. He's not getting you anywhere. Some of my girlfriends have "settled" and are not truly happy. All strong, wonderful, powerful women. One ended up divorcing the guy and he took half of her pension savings. Not good. This guy is dragging you DOWN, you want somebody to lift you UP. There's plenty of fish in the pond and by staying with the wrong guy you block yourself for potential Mr Right. Besides, there's worse things than living alone. You should ask yourself, what are YOU getting out of this relationship. How does he improve YOUR life. 

Whatever you do, don't marry this guy, he is not worthy.


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You go to Glamour Shots just so that you can have your picture taken with your Hermes bag (no hasn't happened to me yet but I'm seriously thinking about it)
- You start counting anything by units of Hermes item (i.e. A $250 necklace can buy you 2 Pocket Squares, 1 big fondue meal can get you 1/3 of a Pocket Square)


----------



## Perja

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you undress for a shower and you have goosebumps and think: "Oooh, ostrich."


----------



## koukanamiya

Perja said:
			
		

> You know you're addicted to Hermes when you undress for a shower and you have goosebumps and think: "Oooh, ostrich."


 
  I like that one.


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you're watching the Discovery channel and you found yourself thinking, "_Now this animal would make a great Birkin. That animal would look nice in a Bearn_. _Ohhhhh ... look at the size of that Hammerhead, I want it on my watch strap!"_


----------



## gigi leung

You know you're seriously addicted to Hermes when you're pregnant & instead of food cravings, all you think & crave for is an Hermes bag....or Hermes bag*s :shame: *


----------



## koukanamiya

gigi leung said:
			
		

> You know you're seriously addicted to Hermes when you're pregnant & instead of food cravings, all you think & crave for is an Hermes bag....or Hermes bag*s :shame: *


 
Do you send your hubby on errands to Hermes then?  A pregnant woman ought to get whatever she wants just for going through the ordeal


----------



## gigi leung

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> A pregnant woman ought to get whatever she wants just for going through the ordeal


Oh thank you, Kou! That's such a sweet thought!


----------



## poohbearpooh

gigi leung said:
			
		

> You know you're seriously addicted to Hermes when you're pregnant & instead of food cravings, all you think & crave for is an Hermes bag....or Hermes bag*s :shame: *


----------



## Greentea

Gigi! LOL! Do you already have a bag picked out that will be your new "push prize?"


----------



## avandome

when you plan your vacations arround the hermes boutiques in the region!


----------



## gigi leung

Greentea said:
			
		

> Gigi! LOL! Do you already have a bag picked out that will be your new "push prize?"


hee hee, no...:shame: 

I'll probably xerox my little wishlist (the one written down in my Ulysse agenda) & give it to him...


----------



## avandome

when you are up at midnight reading the hermes thread on the purse blog!


----------



## gigi leung

avandome said:
			
		

> when you are up at midnight reading the hermes thread on the purse blog!


ahhh...:busted


----------



## avandome

when after posting on the blog at MIDNIGHT...you go back to read it!


----------



## tokyogirl

avandome said:
			
		

> when after posting on the blog at MIDNIGHT...you go back to read it!


----------



## Specialistparis

- when a customer hug you so much that you can't breath because you receive her new birkin 
 - when a customer wants to give me a lot of money to take her order...


----------



## 24, Faubourg

avandome said:
			
		

> when you plan your vacations arround the hermes boutiques in the region!


 
 Join the club, avan!  LOLOL!  The hubster asks, "How about ____ next summer?"  Me:  "Let me see if there's an Hermes there."


----------



## koukanamiya

Specialistparis said:
			
		

> - when a customer wants to give me a lot of money to take her order...


 
Yikes!!  Somebody tried to bribe you?!ush:  The things people will do ... amazing.


----------



## koukanamiya

You Know You're Addicted to Hermes:

- When someone gave you an ostrich bag (or you buy an ostrich bag) and you started to hammer down the bumps yourself.


----------



## LoveThatThing

gigi leung said:
			
		

> You know you're seriously addicted to Hermes when you're pregnant & instead of food cravings, all you think & crave for is an Hermes bag....or Hermes bag*s :shame: *



LOL !!!~~~  That's exactly what's happening to me now!!


----------



## pursemember

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> You Know You're Addicted to Hermes:
> 
> - When someone gave you an ostrich bag (or you buy an ostrich bag) and you started to hammer down the bumps yourself.


----------



## SCL

You place your Birkin order...are told it _may_ arrive in late fall/early winter...and then you check your cell phone each day to see if you have received any new messages from H... (Well, that may be "obsessed" rather than "addicted"...is there a difference?)


----------



## gigi leung

LoveThatThing said:
			
		

> LOL !!!~~~  That's exactly what's happening to me now!!


Oooohhh!!!  LoveThatThing, 
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*   ​


----------



## mrssparkles

... when it is time to go for gym class and I am still here browsing the threads to learn more about Hermes bags etc, and I am going to be awfully late!ush:


----------



## tokyogirl

you think about buying other bags, you decide against it since it would set you  back on your next H purchase...


----------



## birkingal

avandome said:
			
		

> ...when you buy foreign magz. in a languages you can't read, for $20,
> just because it has a tiny picture of a hermes bag inside!




Hi everyone

I'm new to tPF (my sister harangued me for weeks to join as she's an avid poster) but I simply had to post after reading avandome's comment. OMG, you took the words out of my mouth   I buy Japanese magazines or gossip mags just because there's one shot of a Birkin or Kelly.


----------



## tokyogirl

Birkingal, welcome!  Great to have you here.   

What is the member name of our sister, if you don't mind disclosing.


----------



## birkingal

1) When you plan your vacation around where Hermes boutiques are located.
2) When you make your husband take 3 days off work so that he can fly overseas to pick up your Birkin.
3) When you nearly drove into a lamp post because you were too busy checking out a lady carrying her Birkin
4) When you're breastfeeding AND reading tPF threads


----------



## birkingal

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Birkingal, welcome!  Great to have you here.
> 
> What is the member name of our sister, if you don't mind disclosing.



Hi Tokyogirl

My sister's id is cili_padi. I've converted her to LV and now she's unstoppable. Next, it'll have to be Hermes.


----------



## tokyogirl

birkingal said:
			
		

> 1) When you plan your vacation around where Hermes boutiques are located.
> 2) When you make your husband take 3 days off work so that he can fly overseas to pick up your Birkin.
> 3) When you nearly drove into a lamp post because you were too busy checking out a lady carrying her Birkin
> 4) When you're breastfeeding AND reading tPF threads


 
Birkingal, you are hardcore   !!!


----------



## birkingal

Yup. I need help.


----------



## jag

You know you are addicted to Hermes when:

Everyday your girlfriend asks you what is on the top of my birkin and Kelly wish list so she can keep a log of all of my choices! (and yes, it changes daily)  I guess that means we are both addicts


----------



## tokyogirl

jag said:
			
		

> You know you are addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> Everyday your girlfriend asks you what is on the top of my birkin and Kelly wish list so she can keep a log of all of my choices! (and yes, it changes daily)  I guess that means we are both addicts


----------



## Greentea

Welcome Birkingal!!! You fit in just perfectly with the rest of the hopeless addicts here!


----------



## birkingal

Thank you for the warm welcome, GT! Glad to be here.


----------



## gigi leung

birkingal said:
			
		

> 4) When you're breastfeeding AND reading tPF threads


   Oh my...you are truly hard core, birkingal! 

Welcome to PF!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

Birkingal, don't I know you from somewhere?     

*WELCOME!!!*​
*In honor of your TODIEFOR *_Birkin 30cm in Thalassa Chevre de Coromandel with silver palladium hardware._​


----------



## ladystara

You're addicted when you're remodeling your kitchen..and you contemplate using a cheaper material so that with the money you save...you can go to Hermes!!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

........when you find change on the ground and think "Oh, Birkin money!"


----------



## BagShoeLover

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> you think about buying other bags, you decide against it since it would set you back on your next H purchase...


 
THAT'S ME!!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl

I am so happy to hear that it's just not me!


----------



## birkingal

OTINGOCNI said:
			
		

> Birkingal, don't I know you from somewhere?
> 
> *WELCOME!!!*​
> *In honor of your TODIEFOR *_Birkin 30cm in Thalassa Chevre de Coromandel with silver palladium hardware._​




Hi Gigi! Hard core indeed. I need to send myself to a rehab center!

OT, you're incorrigible!     I was racking my brain as to where I've seen that stunning (!!!) Kelly before.......


----------



## Fesdu

Welcome birkingal!!
Love to see you post ANYTHING because I am IN LOVE with the birkin on your avatar!! it's soooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## birkingal

Thanks, Fesdu!   My SIL (who has no idea about bags) told me that I've got a nice nappy bag and proceeded to place my Birkin on the floor. I snatched it back just in time. 

It was worth waiting 3.5 years for, arriving a month before my baby did. I had no idea that a Thalassa Chevre Birkin would be so difficult to procure. I was *this* close to giving up after 3 years of constantly checking its progress and being told again and again to change my order until a wonderful logistics manager from Hermes managed to convince an atelier to make it for me.


----------



## avandome

birkingal said:
			
		

> 1) When you plan your vacation around where Hermes boutiques are located.
> 2) When you make your husband take 3 days off work so that he can fly overseas to pick up your Birkin.
> 3) When you nearly drove into a lamp post because you were too busy checking out a lady carrying her Birkin
> 4) When you're breastfeeding AND reading tPF threads


Wellcome Birkingal,...well I am guilty of # 1 and 2. 
so far 3&4 do not apply!


----------



## birkingal

Avandome, I can't live without my laptop and wireless broadband. According to the bestselling author, Tracy Hogg of Baby Whisperer fame, I'm supposed to pay attention to my baby when I'm breastfeeding but there are just sooo many interesting posts to read. I can't help myself. :shame: But hey,   if I read them out loud, it can be classified as bed time story, right??





			
				avandome said:
			
		

> Wellcome Birkingal,...well I am guilty of # 1 and 2.
> so far 3&4 do not apply!


----------



## avandome

birkingal said:
			
		

> Avandome, I can't live without my laptop and wireless broadband. According to the bestselling author, Tracy Hogg of Baby Whisperer fame, I'm supposed to pay attention to my baby when I'm breastfeeding but there are just sooo many interesting posts to read. I can't help myself. :shame: But hey,  if I read them out loud, it can be classified as bed time story, right??


Absolutely! ANY hermes info is a bedtime story!


----------



## Greentea

^^ I like that reasoning, Birkin gal!


----------



## funnyredhed

....you change the design of your kitchen renovation because the cost of the refrigerator that would fit beautifully would fund your new Birkin!


----------



## rochasgirl

birkingal, from The Fashion Spot??? Me too!!


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You're thinking of returning all your recent bag and clothing purchases and selling the ones you cannot returned because the amount of money spent on these things could've funded an exotic Hermes already


----------



## koukanamiya

Here's another.  You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You realize that you cannot marry your SO for at least another 2 years because you want to get all your key Hermes bags first

Yeah, my priority is a bit messed up


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ now thats what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## SCL

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Here's another. You know you're addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> - You realize that you cannot marry your SO for at least another 2 years because you want to get all your key Hermes bags first
> 
> Yeah, my priority is a bit messed up


 
So funny! Or you could only marry a man who appreciates Hermes...


----------



## HiHeels

SoCal said:
			
		

> So funny! Or you could only marry a man who appreciates Hermes...



NOW you're talking!!


----------



## koukanamiya

You ladies are so funny!  I'm trying to convert my SO into liking Hermes but he doesn't need anything right now.  He's got this YSL wallet that was passed down from his Dad (so over 20 years old) and it was still in tact.  So getting him Hermes wallet is out of the question.  He doesn't dress up for work so I cannot get him men shirt either.

Anyways, if I can get him to understand the value of $15000 Faberge egg, it should be possible with Hermes as well because you can actually USE Hermes


----------



## funnyredhed

HiHeels said:
			
		

> NOW you're talking!!


 
I gotta get me one of those!


----------



## HiHeels

funnyredhed said:
			
		

> I gotta get me one of those!




EVERYONE needs one of those.  

kou, that's exactly why he probably won't value the hermes.  the egg remains in pristine condition.  can you convince your SO to value hermes as a value AND the patina that results from using it/aging it?


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Anyways, if I can get him to understand the value of $15000 Faberge egg, it should be possible with Hermes as well because you can actually USE Hermes


Maybe get him that leather (baseball looking) stress ball and tell him it's a hermes egg.  (Then in moments of stress, when he is under -aprecciating hermes just squeeze!)


----------



## koukanamiya

avandome said:
			
		

> Maybe get him that leather (baseball looking) stress ball and tell him it's a hermes egg. (Then in moments of stress, when he is under -aprecciating hermes just squeeze!)


 
If Hermes makes a leather stressball, it's probably going to cost at least $4000 for all the leather in there.


----------



## La Vanguardia

avandome said:
			
		

> Maybe get him that leather (baseball looking) stress ball and tell him it's a hermes egg.  (Then in moments of stress, when he is under -aprecciating hermes just squeeze!)



You crack me up Avan!


----------



## hermesgroupie

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> If Hermes makes a leather stressball, it's probably going to cost at least $4000 for all the leather in there.


I believe it was $500.

:back2topic: Anyway, you know you're addicted........ when you hunt down two out of print books about Hermes, end up purchasing them from outside the country, and learn French to enable yourself to read them. All this, just so that you can expand your knowledge about Hermes just a little bit more.


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes

- When you have to get up in 4 hours and you're still on tPF reading about Hermes!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Got another one to add ... Somebody send me to Hermes rehab!!!  You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You look through tPF's Market Plaza and for every Hermes want ad you see, you add another bag to your list except you put it in exotic leather ...


----------



## ladystara

..you know you're getting more addicted when more of these pertain to you...


----------



## boudoir

... when you realize it's tuesday... which means tuesdays with lavan! yeah! *heads to lavan's thread*


----------



## tokyogirl

hermesgroupie said:
			
		

> I believe it was $500.
> 
> :back2topic: Anyway, you know you're addicted........ when you hunt down two out of print books about Hermes, end up purchasing them from outside the country, and learn French to enable yourself to read them. All this, just so that you can expand your knowledge about Hermes just a little bit more.


 
hermesgroupie, that is an impressive one...


----------



## La Vanguardia

boudoir said:
			
		

> ... when you realize it's tuesday... which means tuesdays with lavan! yeah! *heads to lavan's thread*



Thanks! I'm touched!


----------



## koukanamiya

You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When you have Hermes dreams at least once a week ...

It gets very disappointing waking up WITHOUT a bag!


----------



## katyc

I know I'm addicted to Hermes when the Purse Forum crashes and I can't get in and I have to pop a xanax and reboot my computer and retry


----------



## Yorelica

Im sure this is probably said already but I know I've converted when I deleted LV and about to delete Chanel off my speed dail ... hehe


----------



## koukanamiya

katyc said:


> I know I'm addicted to Hermes when the Purse Forum crashes and I can't get in and I have to pop a xanax and reboot my computer and retry



OMG, I used to do that too!!!

I'm about to make this subforum my default homepage


----------



## koukanamiya

Yorelica said:


> Im sure this is probably said already but I know I've converted when I deleted LV and about to delete Chanel off my speed dail ... hehe



And soon, you'll know your SA's cell# by heart too


----------



## orchids

hermesgroupie said:


> I believe it was $500.
> 
> :back2topic: Anyway, you know you're addicted........ when you hunt down two out of print books about Hermes, end up purchasing them from outside the country, and learn French to enable yourself to read them. All this, just so that you can expand your knowledge about Hermes just a little bit more.


 
Whoa HG--I'm halfway at that point thanks to your tips-but I don't know about learning French!!   I'm only at the French-English dictionary end of the spectrum.


----------



## koukanamiya

When you want your dream house to be built by Hermes craftsman so that everything inside and out is Hermes.


----------



## gazoo

When you disobey your ob/gyn's orders about staying in bed for 6 weeks after a crash c-section and drag yourself and your 2 week old newborn to Hermes just to "check out any new stuff" before limping back home sheepishly hoping you didn't pop any stitches but secretly thinking it was worth it for the Orange Bag and what is inside.


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ now, that is absolutely crazy, *gazoo*!  &%$&$!!! Bloody hell, stay at home!  If you really have to, shop online whatever!  What the hell are you up after an *emergency C section*.  You are one crazy nut, and I don't think anyone here will condone what you just did!  Please, rest!!!

OK - now, what did you say you got in your orange bag?!!! Show show!


----------



## tokyogirl

gazoo said:


> When you disobey your ob/gyn's orders about staying in bed for 6 weeks after a crash c-section and drag yourself and your 2 week old newborn to Hermes just to "check out any new stuff" before limping back home sheepishly hoping you didn't pop any stitches but secretly thinking it was worth it for the Orange Bag and what is inside.


 
gazoo, you take the trophy!


----------



## hermesgroupie

gazoo said:


> When you disobey your ob/gyn's orders about staying in bed for 6 weeks after a crash c-section and drag yourself and your 2 week old newborn to Hermes just to "check out any new stuff" before limping back home sheepishly hoping you didn't pop any stitches but secretly thinking it was worth it for the Orange Bag and what is inside.


Man, call your SA and have them ship it!


----------



## gazoo

I'm quite sheepish about it now.  This was last December and I'd been on bedrest for the entire pregnancy due to preterm labor.  I finally had the baby and couldn't stand it anymore.  I agree wholeheartedly that it was incredibly foolish.  There is no excuse.  I only bought a scarf.  But that scarf made me feel pretty despite the bloating from the pregnancy etc. 

Now if one of my daughters ever pull that when they are grown up I will just die.  And we all know that our kids behavior usually comes back to haunt us as we did our parents.......


----------



## Tamarind

When your husband said goodnight to you (and you were so busy reading/writing on tPF) by calling your screen name.


----------



## SCL

^ Oh my...  : )


----------



## koukanamiya

gazoo said:


> When you disobey your ob/gyn's orders about staying in bed for 6 weeks after a crash c-section and drag yourself and your 2 week old newborn to Hermes just to "check out any new stuff" before limping back home sheepishly hoping you didn't pop any stitches but secretly thinking it was worth it for the Orange Bag and what is inside.




You're either brave or uh ... brave   Gosh dangit, stay in bed~~  Have your SA ship the stuff or something.  Ugh, I don't even want to imagine how difficult and unbearable it must be to do what you did ...

Too late, I've just imagined it.  OWWWW ...ush:


----------



## koukanamiya

I'm scared to say that I just found a new symptom for Hermes addiction on myself.

*You know you're addicted to Hermes when you pulled up the 2007 Calendar and realized that you'll be traveling to at least SIX different countries in 2007 to visit different Hermes boutiques in an effort to procure a bag ...*

The scary thing is I ONLY get 10 days for vacation every year.


----------



## Baggaholic




----------



## mudmud

Hey I got a new one.. I got a Christmas e-card from a friend and in the animation is this little animal character surrounded by a lot of presents.. I was seriously hoping it opened up as orange boxes with Hermes inside! hehe..


----------



## avandome

koukanamiya said:


> I'm scared to say that I just found a new symptom for Hermes addiction on myself.
> 
> *You know you're addicted to Hermes when you pulled up the 2007 Calendar and realized that you'll be traveling to at least SIX different countries in 2007 to visit different Hermes boutiques in an effort to procure a bag ...*
> 
> The scary thing is I ONLY get 10 days for vacation every year.


6 countries in 10 days to see Hermes Boutiques, may be some kind of Hermes record!


----------



## crochetbella

DH is going on a business trip and the first thing he map quests is the nearest Hermes.


----------



## HiHeels

you have a folder on your desktop with 49 (so far) images of the same bag in different colors or leathers or angles, and looking for more...


----------



## Greentea

^ um, would that be the, er...Bolide perhaps?

Just a lil' guess...


----------



## Greentea

Tamarind said:


> When your husband said goodnight to you (and you were so busy reading/writing on tPF) by calling your screen name.


----------



## HiHeels

Greentea said:


> ^ um, would that be the, er...Bolide perhaps?
> 
> Just a lil' guess...



 
 
uh, yuh!
i always had a general "hermes pics" folder on my laptop, but last week i made one exclusively for the bolide.  my little folder of heaven! pitiful.


----------



## S'Mom

........i have one for Kelly's, *HH*.........um.....and scarves........:shame:


----------



## Greentea

^ OUR folder of heaven. UGH!!!! It IS pitiful!! 
We need to stand together and be strong throughout this torturous wait!!

There will be a raging party when we get our Bolides!!!!


----------



## SCL

I must resist...I must resist...I must resist the bolide...  I swear...I get a bit nervous before walking into _my_ store because I know I can't say no if there is an amazing bag just waiting for me...


----------



## Baggaholic

OMG!!! Then I must be a beast!!! My husband freaked out a few days ago because I have 4600 pictures saved of all kinds of Birkins, Boildes, Trims, Plumes, Just every bag!!!! Now I'm looking at Hardwares!!! How pathetic! As if I didn't have more important things to do!!!!!!


----------



## HiHeels

Baggaholic said:


> OMG!!! Then I must be a beast!!! My husband freaked out a few days ago because I have *4600 pictures* saved of all kinds of Birkins, Boildes, Trims, Plumes, Just every bag!!!! Now I'm looking at Hardwares!!! How pathetic! As if I didn't have more important things to do!!!!!!



my hero!!!  i will have to search more and sleep less.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^ Okay that number is wrong!!!! I just opened my iPhoto folder and I have 4244 hundred Hermes bag pictures saved!! Oi!!! how do I bring myself to delete!!! I can't do it!!! I can't!


----------



## avandome

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ Okay that number is wrong!!!! I just opened my iPhoto folder and I have 4244 hundred Hermes bag pictures saved!! Oi!!! how do I bring myself to delete!!! I can't do it!!! I can't!


NOOOO!!,  not deleate , press PRINT!!!


----------



## HiHeels

avandome said:


> NOOOO!!,  not deleate , press PRINT!!!


----------



## HiHeels

Baggaholic said:


> ^^ Okay that number is wrong!!!! I just opened my iPhoto folder and I have 4244 hundred Hermes bag pictures saved!! Oi!!! how do I bring myself to delete!!! I can't do it!!! I can't!



 now you're just making me look bad.  i've got to get on it!


----------



## Baggaholic

avandome said:


> NOOOO!!,  not deleate , press PRINT!!!



 OMG!!!! I almost peed my pantZ!!!!


----------



## Baggaholic

I don't have that much photo paper available!


----------



## avandome

Baggaholic said:


> I don't have that much photo paper available!


well, email the whole thing then   













do I qualify as "Hermes addict" yet? :s


----------



## Baggaholic

lol,.. YOU!!! your the queen of addicts for Hermes!!!!! You lucky girl you! 

Do you really want me to email them to you!!!!!! 4244 of them, I will,... don't test me!!! :devil: PM me your email!!!! :devil:


----------



## pinkish_love

My DH asked me to prepare a sort of monthly budget that i need for the house, moi and the kids to be transfered to me on monthly basis..

so i put a paper on his desk... it says..


Budget One: House, Kids, Moi $$$$$

Budget Two: Hermes $$$$$ *hugs and kisses*

So he left the paper next to my mobile.. saying.. "House budget approved, Hermes budget rejected *hugs and kisses back to you!*"


----------



## mrssparkles

*pinkish*!  I am going through budget review and approval right now as well!  LOL!  I am on a birkin ban till Apr 2007  Longer, if I blow my budget on other expenditure! At the moment, I am rather positive and I am quite determined to channel the surpluses 'saved' from other categories into Hermes.  Hee Hee .....


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ mrssparkles.. My DH gets tense toward the end/beginning of every year due to the whole review of last year expenditure :blink: apparently when his assistance gave him a report of his lovely wife 2006 lump sum expenditure he wasn't very pleased.. :ban:


ill be good till March/April (next Paris trip) and try to save on other categories and by that time, hopefully, the stress is over and my DH is back to his normal spending behavior!!


----------



## mrssparkles

I find this so amusing, *pinkish*!  It's like you are describing me!  It's the same .... DH leaves me alone for most part of the year until Dec/Jan every year when he reviews the entire household's expenditure.  (he was sending me so much guilt vibes the past week or two)  I am anticipating 2007 family budget passed any time soon, before he goes back to work (he's been on leave for a whole month!).  

And then, I will have to thread gingerly the first couple of months, before he sees another Hermes charge into our Amex!   I find all so amusing that I am not alone in this, and sounds like your family finances is 'managed' in a similar fashion too!


----------



## pinkish_love

*mrssparkles *it is really amusing!! we really need to sit and discuss tricks/tips to make our 2007 hermesy enough for both of us hehe


----------



## Baggaholic

MrsS and PL; I feel your PAIN!!!! We have a budget set in our home every year. This past year 2006 I was a very very bad girl!!!! :devil: After reviewing how much was spent I was going to put *myself* on a purse ban for ever!! 

The truth is. We are all the same, we get upset the first and last month of the year but once everything is cool we start charging up again!!! 

This year my Dh and I decided we would show how much we spent in 2006 (seperate private incomes, but we share ONLY family budget) He almost had a heart attach when he saw mines because to him it's only purses!!! Then he showed me his report and let me tell you it was a good chuckle, he has a very expensive hobby and it costs a pretty penny!!!! Well for me it worked out perfect because his little hobby just out did my Hermes expenditure and now I have a Hermes PLH!!!!!


----------



## HiHeels

when you make a bolide out of your daughter's modeling clay.


----------



## crochetbella




----------



## anHermesLover

CB - did you crochet that Kelly bag for your GIRL?? I love it!


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks NHL!  DH took one look at it and said "Addicted, much?"  LOL


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ crochetbella.. that is so adorable! lol


----------



## Baggaholic

I can't knit for nothing!!! I can't get past the first loop! Good going Crochetbella


----------



## pinkish_love

Its a good idea to knit waiting for a SO to arrive lol.. come to think about it, if i start knitting i might receive all my SOs before i finish the first loop!


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks Pinkish and Bagg!!!    Crocheting/knitting helps to pass the time waiting for the next H acquisition!


----------



## HiHeels

you open up multiple windows so you can read more than one tpf thread at a time... or is that 'you know you have add when...'?


----------



## ladystara

HiHeels...I think I have ADD too then!!


----------



## dianagrace

HiHeels said:


> you open up multiple windows so you can read more than one tpf thread at a time... or is that 'you know you have add when...'?



I thought I was the only one that did this.


----------



## HiHeels

lol, we're all as impatient for hermes bags as we are for discussions about them.


----------



## SCL

You purchase one accessory...it arrives in the mail...you love it!  You get on the phone to find another color... (Note...have not even used the first yet...)


----------



## Greentea

Crochet - that is the cutest thing I've ever seen! LOLOLOL at Barkin!!!!! I adore it and your dog is precious!!


----------



## hermesgroupie

HiHeels said:


> you open up multiple windows so you can read more than one tpf thread at a time... or is that 'you know you have add when...'?


Whew!  I'm not that bad then!!!


----------



## crochetbella

Thanks GT!!!   He acts like :devil: but he's so cute he gets away with it. LOL


----------



## bluxcape

I guess I am not yet an official H addict, although I find myself practicing on my french for the different colors and leathers.. heheh.. I do it before I sleep, as we are in the car (bf driving) and all I could talk about was the importance of learning french so when I go to an H store, I would know how the pronounce the stuff I would like to buy.. hehehe


----------



## shoes319

hermesgroupie said:


> Whew! I'm not that bad then!!!


 
ummm HG may I remind you that your avatar is a dog wearing an Hermes scarf??!!!


----------



## HiHeels

shoes319 said:


> ummm HG may I remind you that your avatar is a dog wearing an Hermes scarf??!!!



Zzzzzzinggggg


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you go out of your way to go to Beverly Hills on a Sunday (when Hermes isn't even open) just so that you can do H bag watching AND take pictures of the bags.


----------



## desiree

You know you are addicted to Hermes when:

You are really sleep-deprived, yet you STILL stay up late browsing the Hermes forum.


----------



## Baggaholic

^^lol,.. here! here!


----------



## Moviegirl325

desiree said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> You are really sleep-deprived, yet you STILL stay up late browsing the Hermes forum.



This is totally me too!!! It's a downward spiral!!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Moviegirl325 said:


> This is totally me too!!! It's a downward spiral!!!!



I'm sleep deprived because of H too ...  I'm blaming my rapid aging on my H addiction.


----------



## hermes_lemming

you know when you're addicted when you REALLY should be sleeping instead of on this board.  plus you dream of H purchases...  gawd, I need some help.  did i forget to mention that you also start planning the next items to buy? oh goodness.


----------



## koukanamiya

hermes_lemming said:


> you know when you're addicted when you REALLY should be sleeping instead of on this board.  plus you dream of H purchases...  gawd, I need some help.  did i forget to mention that you also start planning the next items to buy? oh goodness.



I totally know what you mean.

So ... what have you planned on buying?


----------



## Kismet

desiree said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> You are really sleep-deprived, yet you STILL stay up late browsing the Hermes forum.



EGADS!  You're right    On that note, I'm turning this thing OFF.


----------



## desiree

hermes_lemming said:


> you know when you're addicted when you REALLY should be sleeping instead of on this board. *plus you dream of H* *purchases*... gawd, I need some help. did i forget to mention that you also start planning the next items to buy? oh goodness.


 
Plus in my case:
you dream of your SA too


----------



## koukanamiya

desiree said:


> Plus in my case:
> you dream of your SA too



We need a thread for Hermes dreams.  I know I've had at least 10 already ...


----------



## PGN

1. Shop for clothes on the basis of how they will look with your scarves. I bought my first scarf this weekend and went shopping for clothes to show it off.
2. Hermes is the last thing on your mind before you fall asleep.
3. Wake up 30-45 minutes earlier everyday just to have time to check in with this subforum.
4. Constantly think of ways to afford your next expenditure-selling off most all non hermes bags in the process.
5. Have a DH who is threatening to send me to rehab if I don't spend less time on this forum.


----------



## shoes319

You know you're addicted when.....you don't want to TALK to anyone because you just found your first SCRATCH on your new Hermes bag and you're completely blue!!!


----------



## touristraveller

You know you're addicted to H when you see your coworker's new dark red winter coat and think, "That's a lovely *Rouge H* coat."  Thank goodness I didn't say it out loud.  My coworkers would have had no idea what I was talking about.  Nowadays when I see certain colors, I associate them with their equivalent Hermes names.  I know......SAD!


----------



## princessfrog

desiree said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> You are really sleep-deprived, yet you STILL stay up late browsing the Hermes forum.


This is me too!! Ahh!


----------



## princessfrog

shoes319 said:


> You know you're addicted when.....you don't want to TALK to anyone because you just found your first SCRATCH on your new Hermes bag and you're completely blue!!!


Aye! U need Hugs!! ((((shoes))))


----------



## SCL

You call H stores from your "sick bed"...the only thing to distract you from your non-functioning nose...(well that, and you spend hours on tPF...)


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

You know you're addicted when you get up in the middle of the night
to read a thread  and see photos here for the 3,000 time.


----------



## Neeya

- you sit in your class, doing mathematical equations to contemplate $$$ combinations for the items that you want to buy, all over your notes, while the person sitting next to you stares at you like you are batshit crazy. 
- you demand that every gift from your SO be in, and only in, an orange box...and specify that painting a box orange as a joke will only serve to royally piss you off. 
- you build your wardrobe *around* your Hermes accessories, rather than choosing accessories to compliment your wardrobe.
- actually start thinking that a $3,400 Hermes bag is "extremely reasonable" and only consider other brands when you need a worry free, don't-care-if-it-gets-holes-or-dirt bag...a $1,200 work horse bag.

- you start to figure out what you could be buying instead of an Hermes bag just to give you giggles. Examples:

- herd of Chihuahuas
- mansion for said herd of Chihuahuas
- individual wardrobes for said herd of Chihuahuas


----------



## 2muchlux

When you're on tPF all the time!


----------



## Kallie Girl

When you discover Vert Anis and can't stop thinking about it and what item (besides handbag) you can get in it right now!


----------



## Lady Emma

When you lay in bed at night and can't get to sleep until 5 a.m. because you're organizing your current and future Hermes collection in your head!


----------



## koukanamiya

You know you're addicted to Hermes when instead of carrying pictures of your family, friends, or your pets, you carry a picture of your purse inside your wallet.


----------



## Croissant

*i have a picture of my Birkin as my wallpaper on my cellphone. 
*i'm contemplating activating and using a (((((GASPPPPP))))))) credit card to buy the JIGE clutch from Hermes tomorrow and worry about it next month.
*the Jige is only item #1 on my list for tomorrow

oy


----------



## Sus

Ha-Ha I love some of these answers as to why we're so addicted!!!


----------



## my peko

Buying something that you can't use for the time being just to stock it up in case it's not available in the future. 

Getting a chignon stick when you have short hair.


----------



## funnyredhed

ROFLMAO!!  I love this!!!      So very, very, very true!!!



Neeya said:


> - you sit in your class, doing mathematical equations to contemplate $$$ combinations for the items that you want to buy, all over your notes, while the person sitting next to you stares at you like you are batshit crazy.
> - you demand that every gift from your SO be in, and only in, an orange box...and specify that painting a box orange as a joke will only serve to royally piss you off.
> - you build your wardrobe *around* your Hermes accessories, rather than choosing accessories to compliment your wardrobe.
> - actually start thinking that a $3,400 Hermes bag is "extremely reasonable" and only consider other brands when you need a worry free, don't-care-if-it-gets-holes-or-dirt bag...a $1,200 work horse bag.
> 
> - you start to figure out what you could be buying instead of an Hermes bag just to give you giggles. Examples:
> 
> - herd of Chihuahuas
> - mansion for said herd of Chihuahuas
> - individual wardrobes for said herd of Chihuahuas


----------



## koukanamiya

YKYATHW ...

- You CHANGED your flight times so that you can have a LONGER layover at HK Airport to browse at its Hermes duty free store
- When you stayed up really late so that you can call the H store out of country in order for them to answer one strange question for you


----------



## birkin101

koukanamiya said:


> I do that too!!! I also get concerned that my SA wouldn't put in the order for me and that they only say they would to get me off their case for the next year. Little do they know that I'll never be off their case


 
Recently I went as far as after being put on the list for a bag, called back a week later to check if I was actually on it.  They confirmed it.


----------



## Birkin123

When all your reading material is now the Japanese Super catalogue with all those pretty pictures.  
You go through it a thousand times and notice something different every time.  
You contemplate how glorious life would be with a Birkin in every single colour.


----------



## SCL

LOL...You occasionally avoid H boutiques...knowing you may yield to temptation...if certain somethings presented themselves...


----------



## Neeya

When you are able to calm anxiety issues by thinking of how many combinations of wardrobe pieces would match the various colors of Birkin that you want  Yes, I have quelled my major anxiety before big exams recently by contemplating which outfits will match an RS Birkin, and the other various colors of Hermes bags that I want.


----------



## Haute Couturess

When you've got little heat blisters on the pads of your fingertips because you're on tPF all gosh-darn day long!!!


----------



## bingdan

I dno't have any hermes yet, but I have already set up an account for my hermes spending


----------



## Birkin123

You hope that someone you know marries into the Hermes family so that you can skip the waiting list and get a Friends and Family discount.


----------



## potiron

you are using the birkin as a moral lesson example..."good things come to those who wait...like when you get a birkin for instance...", "beware of frauds.... for example a fake birkin...", "you have to work hard and save your money so you can finally get that -- you wanted like I did for my birkin..."


----------



## Birkin123

You don't mind waiting in a line-up for 45 minutes as that means you've got 45 minutes to daydream about H purses.


----------



## hermes_lemming

you check this forum nearly every night!


----------



## fromparis

*You're waiting 6 months for a 5k&#8364; bag you have never seen....*

*OMG...Black Box Birkin can't wait to see you*


----------



## EMNH

You ask your husband to call your SA's looking for your latest conquest while you make dinner for the family.


----------



## hermes_lemming

you buy DampRid to keep mildew fr. forming on your bags AND put an automatic reminder on your pda so that you remember to check on those darn packets regularly!


----------



## archangel

when you implore/threaten/demand any of your friends who happen to be Paris or Tokyo to make a compulsory stop at Hermes to get you a birkin


----------



## lightness

you plan your day around "dropping by H boutiques" whenever you can. Even if it's 10 mins between each errand.


----------



## LuxChic

you have an excel file detailing your orders and pictures of your ideal collection in the making.....!!


----------



## gga

You throw out your most of your socks and underwear because they're crowding your scarves.

sigh.


----------



## ilovechoo

you're seriously considering buying the cheaper ickier house, instead of your dream house, because it means more money left to spend at H. (I mean, I could buy the cheap house AND an exotic kelly for the price of the nicer house!) ush:


----------



## pampered1

Your dreams are full of bags.


----------



## Birkin123

You consider becoming a SA so that you can be around H products all day.


----------



## gazoo

When even your kids know the words Hermes, Birkin, Kelly, Pointu, etc at age 2.


----------



## Julide

archangel said:


> when you implore/threaten/demand any of your friends who happen to be Paris or Tokyo to make a compulsory stop at Hermes to get you a birkin





koukanamiya said:


> Oh here's another one:
> 
> - When you comtemplate buying TWO of the same bag so you can actually feel okay to USE one while keeping the other one as a back-up
> 
> Yeah, I seriously thought about doing this.





avandome said:


> ...when you buy foreign magz. in a languages you can't read, for $20,
> just because it has a tiny picture of a hermes bag inside!





crochetbella said:


> You start getting the shakes thinking your DH might possibly want to do something other than go to Hermes on Saturday.





Perja said:


> You know you're addicted to Hermes when you undress for a shower and you have goosebumps and think: "Oooh, ostrich."



This is hilarious (sp) !!!!


----------



## Julide

Specialistparis said:


> - when a customer hug you so much that you can't breath because you receive her new birkin
> - when a customer wants to give me a lot of money to take her order...





birkingal said:


> 1) When you plan your vacation around where Hermes boutiques are located.
> 2) When you make your husband take 3 days off work so that he can fly overseas to pick up your Birkin.
> 3) When you nearly drove into a lamp post because you were too busy checking out a lady carrying her Birkin
> 4) When you're breastfeeding AND reading tPF threads





hermesgroupie said:


> I believe it was $500.
> 
> :back2topic: Anyway, you know you're addicted........ when you hunt down two out of print books about Hermes, end up purchasing them from outside the country, and learn French to enable yourself to read them. All this, just so that you can expand your knowledge about Hermes just a little bit more.





katyc said:


> I know I'm addicted to Hermes when the Purse Forum crashes and I can't get in and I have to pop a xanax and reboot my computer and retry





gazoo said:


> When you disobey your ob/gyn's orders about staying in bed for 6 weeks after a crash c-section and drag yourself and your 2 week old newborn to Hermes just to "check out any new stuff" before limping back home sheepishly hoping you didn't pop any stitches but secretly thinking it was worth it for the Orange Bag and what is inside.



OMG!!


----------



## Julide

Tamarind said:


> When your husband said goodnight to you (and you were so busy reading/writing on tPF) by calling your screen name.





pinkish_love said:


> My DH asked me to prepare a sort of monthly budget that i need for the house, moi and the kids to be transfered to me on monthly basis..
> 
> so i put a paper on his desk... it says..
> 
> 
> Budget One: House, Kids, Moi $$$$$
> 
> Budget Two: Hermes $$$$$ *hugs and kisses*
> 
> So he left the paper next to my mobile.. saying.. "House budget approved, Hermes budget rejected *hugs and kisses back to you!*"





HiHeels said:


> when you make a bolide out of your daughter's modeling clay.





HiHeels said:


> you open up multiple windows so you can read more than one tpf thread at a time... or is that 'you know you have add when...'?





desiree said:


> Plus in my case:
> you dream of your SA too


----------



## Julide

Neeya said:


> - you sit in your class, doing mathematical equations to contemplate $$$ combinations for the items that you want to buy, all over your notes, while the person sitting next to you stares at you like you are batshit crazy.
> - you demand that every gift from your SO be in, and only in, an orange box...and specify that painting a box orange as a joke will only serve to royally piss you off.
> - you build your wardrobe *around* your Hermes accessories, rather than choosing accessories to compliment your wardrobe.
> - actually start thinking that a $3,400 Hermes bag is "extremely reasonable" and only consider other brands when you need a worry free, don't-care-if-it-gets-holes-or-dirt bag...a $1,200 work horse bag.
> 
> - you start to figure out what you could be buying instead of an Hermes bag just to give you giggles. Examples:
> 
> - herd of Chihuahuas
> - mansion for said herd of Chihuahuas
> - individual wardrobes for said herd of Chihuahuas





koukanamiya said:


> You know you're addicted to Hermes when instead of carrying pictures of your family, friends, or your pets, you carry a picture of your purse inside your wallet.





my peko said:


> Buying something that you can't use for the time being just to stock it up in case it's not available in the future.
> 
> Getting a chignon stick when you have short hair.





koukanamiya said:


> YKYATHW ...
> 
> - You CHANGED your flight times so that you can have a LONGER layover at HK Airport to browse at its Hermes duty free store
> - When you stayed up really late so that you can call the H store out of country in order for them to answer one strange question for you





Birkin123 said:


> You hope that someone you know marries into the Hermes family so that you can skip the waiting list and get a Friends and Family discount.


----------



## Julide

Birkin123 said:


> You don't mind waiting in a line-up for 45 minutes as that means you've got 45 minutes to daydream about H purses.





EMNH said:


> You ask your husband to call your SA's looking for your latest conquest while you make dinner for the family.





hermes_lemming said:


> you buy DampRid to keep mildew fr. forming on your bags AND put an automatic reminder on your pda so that you remember to check on those darn packets regularly!





archangel said:


> when you implore/threaten/demand any of your friends who happen to be Paris or Tokyo to make a compulsory stop at Hermes to get you a birkin





gga said:


> You throw out your most of your socks and underwear because they're crowding your scarves.
> 
> sigh.





Ok one for me...you know when your addicted to Hermes when you write a "dialog" for yourself before you call your SA just to make sure you have remembered everything!:shame:


----------



## razorbackbelle0

You tell your clueless SO that Neiman Marcus is the name of your therapist (so he doesn't freak when he sees the CC Bills after a splurge on H scarves...)


----------



## Julide

^^^^That's a good one!!


----------



## blueberryjam

When your DH dreams about shopping in Hermes...and calls it a nightmare! 

Must be all that transference...or whatever...


----------



## empaulio

What a funny thread i can relate so many people here! 
How about while browsing hermes.com at all hours of the day (and night for that matter) i cannot help pressing F5 around 5/6 times, just incase they added some new scarfs or belts in other colors!


----------



## Aminamina

+..when your ever so Hermes loving and understanding husband suddenly breaks his silence and exclaims: "Honey, I hate Hermes"


----------



## cftf

when you are laying in bed at his precise hour (6:35 a.m.), your laptop is next to you because you took it to bed H carousing on Ebay and whatever else (cause DH is out of town), you roll over when you wake up cause you are obsessed with which blue you want for your next bag and jump on tpf to figure it out.


----------



## Julide

^^^^


----------



## stressed

....when after repeating twice, my then 16month dd said "Hermes" much to my DH's dismay.

Now (coming 19months) everytime i point at Hermes logo, she'll say "Hermes. Hermes".


----------



## b2b3m4

- when you have Hermes store number on the fast dial on your handphone
- you are happiest receiving phone calls from your Hermes SA
- you make all your friends and relatives to check out Hermes store for you when they travel out of town
- you never need to follow any seasons/fads/styles bcos that bag was ordered 2 years ago
- you buy the bag bcos u like the leather
- you can rattle off all the dimensions of a Birkin, HAC and a Kelly 
- you can justify why you need a Birkin, HAC and Kelly in different sizes, colors and leathers


----------



## candace117

...when you buy gadgets and things to match whatever H items you have so you look coordinated (with raisin), not that I know anybody that has ever done that...


----------



## catabie

1) your favorite color is ORANGE
2) your favorite paper bag is that Hermes orange bag
3) you sell 1/2 of bag collection to fund Hermes items
4) you walk into an Hermes store and buy a rainbow worth of accessories
5) you use a 40cm Clemence Birkin as diaper bag despite its weight ( i am crazy)
6) orange boxes in the closet make you smile
7) you memorize the phone number of numerous Hermes stores.
8) your favorite caller ID is :Hermes
9) in a year you purchase almost 10 Hermes bags, 7 of them are birkins (hormonal shift during pregnancy)

----------------------------------------------------------
10) you try to see if your son can fit into your 40cm Birkin 


now your turn!


----------



## perlerare

*Catabie*, I have a short story about orange boxes in the closet....

That was twelve years ago.... my appartment was tiny, so I managed to store my Hermes items in  a corridor between my walk-in-closet an my room... I found it fun to have a wall of orange 

Once,  a friend of mine arrived at my place with a shopping bag full of small orange boxes... 
She gave those to me , saying : "I noticed you collect empty Hermes boxes so I brought you some !"
Me : Oh thank you ! how sweet... But you know actually those boxes are NOT EMPTY ! There are bags, scarves,and belts inside them !

She almost fainted... and we laughed for ten minutes....


----------



## maria28

for me, i know i'm obsessed when i:

1. finally took the plunge and sold almost all other brand bags to fund H bags/items.

2. refused dh's offer to go into chanel and told him "i'd rather save the $$ towards a hermes item".:shame:

2. used H-bags to take ds to his playgroup & run errands. (this might not seem like a big deal...but since i only have a few, it took me a while before deciding i should take my H-bags out for daily use)

3. bought H pocket square & twilly for my little dd.

4. started making these cute little "cut out" paper kelly's (from the H-website) with my kids....


----------



## babyskyblue

I start calling the color in Hermes' terms; 25/28/30/32/35 are all the numbers that I could think of!


----------



## Birkin123

It's the first thing I think of in the morning and the last thing I think of at night, and DH is lying in bed beside me...hahaha.  I think he knows it too...


----------



## catabie

my hubby notices Birkins on other ladies or he will read the news about billionaries buying their wives Birkins and wonder why he is buying them for me ? LOL! I told him he "might" become one in the future if he keeps on buying me Birkin.

Oh yea,  I know French now-at least how to say different colors!


----------



## maria28

catabie said:


> my hubby notices Birkins on other ladies or he will read the news about billionaries buying their wives Birkins and wonder why he is buying them for me ? LOL! *I told him he "might" become one in the future if he keeps on buying me Birkin.*
> 
> Oh yea,  I know French now-at least how to say different colors!


----------



## allaboutnice

I am colourblind to everything but Hermes colours, I see them in clothes, on cars, sofas, etc. It's catching too - DH said 'there's an etoupe car' the other day.


----------



## piaffe

allaboutnice said:


> *I am colourblind to everything but Hermes colours, I see them in clothes, on cars, sofas*, etc. It's catching too - DH said 'there's an etoupe car' the other day.



ME TOO!!!


----------



## Liberté

perlerare said:


> *Catabie*, I have a short story about orange boxes in the closet....
> 
> That was twelve years ago.... my appartment was tiny, so I managed to store my Hermes items in a corridor between my walk-in-closet an my room... I found it fun to have a wall of orange
> 
> Once, a friend of mine arrived at my place with a shopping bag full of small orange boxes...
> She gave those to me , saying : "I noticed you collect empty Hermes boxes so I brought you some !"
> Me : Oh thank you ! how sweet... But you know actually those boxes are NOT EMPTY ! There are bags, scarves,and belts inside them !
> 
> She almost fainted... and we laughed for ten minutes....


 
LOL ! THat's what I'm going to start tell people, esp parents (:ninja;" I only collect the BOXES! Nothing to see here, move along, shoo shoo... "


----------



## allaboutnice

Liberté;5817300 said:
			
		

> LOL ! THat's what I'm going to start tell people, esp parents (:ninja;" I only collect the BOXES! Nothing to see here, move along, shoo shoo... "


----------



## LaurieAnn

Here are my reasons:

1) DH builds a new attic storage unit to house all the orange boxes

2) the first website I visit each morning is ebay where I check for newly listed H scarves and bags; the second website I visit is the Purse Forum

3) I select my clothing to coordinate with my H bags and scarves, not the other way around

4) a few random acquaintences I see around town think I own fake bags because I "have so many;" my true friends know better and they still love me

5) my 10-year old son can properly pronounce "air-maze"


----------



## Pepper

1) Like babyskyblue, all colors are referred to by their Hermes counterparts
2) Vacations are planned around whether there is an H there or not
3) Leathers are identified not only by sight, but also smell
4) DH can ID leathers by sight (and smell)
5) Closet space has been disproportionately allotted to H bags (no room for clothes)
6) My older DD knows the SAs by name
7) The first thing I check every morning is the weather, to determine if it an H bag day or not


----------



## liness92

I saw a Honda Accord in "etoupe" and said that should be our next car to match my Bolide!  DH's face was... well... you get the picture.

My 4-year old DS loves to go to H. to look at the china (he calls H the: "Nice purse and china" shop) -- and encourages me to go their regularly.  I never thought I would have a 4-year old enabler.


----------



## jp824

One of the first words my 1 1/2 year old DD learned to say is birkin while pointing to my bag at the same time.  It must have been from hearing me say "Honey, don't play with Momma's birkin" over and over again.


----------



## lightness

allaboutnice said:


> I am colourblind to everything but Hermes colours, I see them in clothes, on cars, sofas, etc. It's catching too - *DH said 'there's an etoupe car' *the other day.




How funny!! Same thing happened to me, my DH recently said that the colour of our sofa is etoupe! When we first bought it many years ago, it was simply greyish-brown.


----------



## P-B

1.  I have coined the term "H. happy" for myself as a measure of how many Hermes items I can acquire.  

2.  Orange is my new favorite colour.

3.  Last night I wondered if the Picotin will make a good diaper/kid/mommy bag, even though it is at least two years away from when that will even be relevant.  (Then I did a search on here and found out that it was.)


----------



## witwit

1. Stop visiting other brands' shop
2. Saving up for more Hermes bags and rainbows


----------



## periogirl28

... I visit every H shop in the vicinity on holidays and weekends away.

...I dream H at night and think about doing my rainbow during the day.


----------



## Trocadero

You start taking up space in your kitchen cupboards with orange boxes.  Who needed the mixing bowls, anyway?


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

while wedding planning you look at your budget and consider how many Hermes bags you can buy with that money instead if you just go to the justice of the peace and have cake and drinks at your house


----------



## LaurieAnn

*Pepper*, I liked your comment about *vacations being planned around the locations of Hermes boutiques.* My DH and I are taking a four day mini-vacation together to Seattle this summer while our son is at camp. First thing DH asked me is if Seattle has an H boutque. When I told him "no" he was very surprised (and pleased) that I would take our couple time somewhere with no Hermes shopping for myself. 

*BlkLadyLaw*, is this your wedding? I hope so.


----------



## Pepper

^^Yeah, am headed to Anguilla soon, and trying to see if I can stay away from wanting to hop over to St. Martin (or St. Barths)....


----------



## bagluv

That Is The Best &&&&&& So NYC!!!!!!!!



Trocadero said:


> You start taking up space in your kitchen cupboards with orange boxes.  Who needed the mixing bowls, anyway?


----------



## Florasun

liness92 said:


> I saw a Honda Accord in "etoupe" and said that should be our next car to match my Bolide! DH's face was... well... you get the picture.
> 
> My 4-year old DS loves to go to H. to look at the china (he calls H the: "Nice purse and china" shop) -- and encourages me to go their regularly. *I never thought I would have a 4-year old enabler*.


 
So cute!


----------



## elizabethk

You can buy watches and watchbands at Mario's in Seattle! (across from Fox Sports Grill and the Taphouse Grill)





LaurieAnn said:


> *Pepper*, I liked your comment about *vacations being planned around the locations of Hermes boutiques.* My DH and I are taking a four day mini-vacation together to Seattle this summer while our son is at camp. First thing DH asked me is if Seattle has an H boutque. When I told him "no" he was very surprised (and pleased) that I would take our couple time somewhere with no Hermes shopping for myself.
> 
> *BlkLadyLaw*, is this your wedding? I hope so.


----------



## elizabethk

I like this thread...makes me think I'm not the only H obsessed person that adores orange.


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

LaurieAnn said:


> *BlkLadyLaw*, is this your wedding? I hope so.


 
Yes!  Though I am not even officially engaged yet as I don't have the ring yet but we are planning the wedding right now anyway since we plan to do it this August which is coming up quickly.  I found a place locally and was ready to sign the contract Monday and now we are reconsidering Vegas again for half the cost.  Maybe I can score some H in Vegas or at the honeymoon location for the money I save!


----------



## hermes_lemming

When all logical (shopping) reason seems to leave your brain the minute you enter the boutique.


----------



## annie9999

*BlkLadyLaw*- sounds good to me.  congrats and best of luck and happiness.


----------



## inverved

hermes_lemming said:


> When all logical (shopping) reason seems to leave your brain the minute you enter the boutique.



This happens to me all the time! I don't want to leave empty-handed.


Another one is when you spend your 30 min lunch break trekking across the city to the boutique and end up taking longer than half an hour. :shame:


----------



## Lib

While watching MSN, the ticker tape along the bottom of the screen read CDC - I'm thinking Collier de Chien cuff - MSN of course is not touting Hermes, they are referring to the Center for Disease Control in Atlanta. What a dork.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

witwit said:


> 1. Stop visiting other brands' shop


That's me right there.  

Blackladylaw, congrats!  I wish you all the best!  And your plans sound good to me.  

Lib you are too funny with that CDC!!!


----------



## medusa2020

... all the paper shopping bags you have at home are in orange...

*Blackladylaw*, congratulations on your upcoming nuptials!  Much H-appiness to you!


----------



## whitebirkin

1.  My DD knows that Mommy's bag is called a "Bee kin"
2.  DH automatically asked extra stool for my birkin in restaurants, and moved it anxiously away from whenever there are waiters who were carrying food around.
3.  When we were in Paris for our honeymoon, the whole time I was there I woke up before DH was awake, and everyday I would walk from our hotel at the Park Hyatt Vendome to 24 Rue Faubourg. This morning visit was then followed by another trip to the boutique after lunch, and another one just before the boutique's closing time.  I barely saw DH during our honeymoon in Paris.  He ended up visiting museums by himself.
4.  DH and my nanny know that if there's ever a case where it's raining, and they have to choose between getting my bag wet or getting themselves wet... my bag takes priority.
5.  I start collecting birkin every possible color, sometimes even buying the same colors in 30 and 35cm.
6.  DH calls me the H ambassador (I wish... wouldn't it be nice if they'd sponsor me!!!)
7.  I cleaned my bags for fun.


----------



## mooks

BlkLadyLaw said:


> while wedding planning you look at your budget and consider how many Hermes bags you can buy with that money instead if you just go to the justice of the peace and have cake and drinks at your house



Love this!! Congrats on your wedding


----------



## kelly32

I seriously tried to see if DS would fit in my 35 birkin... so I can take a perfect picture of him! But he was too young to sit up without toppling over. So I waited until he was older and can sit up. Alright, fast forward -- now he's 8 months old, sitting up, and whoops! He's almost 23 lbs!! I think I would have more luck stuffing my 2 1/2 yo DD in my bag!!


----------



## archangel

you contemplate learning to smoke just so you have an excuse to buy the Hermes ashtrays....


----------



## catabie

archangel said:


> you contemplate learning to smoke just so you have an excuse to buy the Hermes ashtrays....



the queen of Hermes has spoken!

this is funny!!


----------



## tokyogirl

archangel said:


> you contemplate learning to smoke just so you have an excuse to buy the Hermes ashtrays....


 
omg -- I can totally relate! I love those darn ashtrays.


----------



## Nola

archangel said:


> you contemplate learning to smoke just so you have an excuse to buy the Hermes ashtrays....


----------



## duna

I'm a bit embarassed to say this, but it's absolutely true: Last night I dreamt that I was expecting twins (NOT very lickely at my age,LOL) and when they were born, instead of being 2 babies, they were 2 Birkins!!!!! I think I should get my head examined, LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## mooks

Funny albeit a little scary!


----------



## jen0575

love this thread catabie! atleast its not just me who is H obsessed. I can totally relate with everybody


----------



## Sus

duna said:


> I'm a bit embarassed to say this, but it's absolutely true: Last night I dreamt that I was expecting twins (NOT very lickely at my age,LOL) and when they were born, instead of being 2 babies, they were 2 Birkins!!!!! I think I should get my head examined, LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## miani

1. You empty your savings account to buy a Birkin and don't care that you have no money

2. You keep the bag in your sight line at all times (to make sure of its safety as well as reminding yourself how beautiful it is)

3. You have to take sleeping tablets because the thought of a looming arrival of a new bag keeps you up at night

4. You start to think of the price of everything in reference to Birkins (ie my boss's family holiday is the equivalent of 3 new bags and yet he still won't buy me one for my birthday or for my many years of dedicated service)

5. You mentally slap anyone you see carring a fake Hermes bag (I see one regularly on my way to work and it drives me crazy)

6. You can't believe that there are people in the world who have no idea what Hermes is


----------



## pursenality

1. You start storing your H items in other rooms 
2. You look up for H stores addresses in the countries you are going to visit
3. You start buying things in orange color
4. The only time you go online because you want to buy H items
5. You start naming your pets with H colors


----------



## P-B

When you see this ad --- 
http://www.innerexception.com/2008/03/gold-bikinis-never-go-out-of-style.html  (look at picture in blog entry)

You swore it said "Gold Birkins never go out of style."  I did that in the subway yesterday.


----------



## transcendent1

... when I hesitate to move to NYC because I'm afraid I'll go bankrupt within the first week of visiting the Wall Street store. It's actually true. :s


----------



## preppycowgirl

BlkLadyLaw said:


> Yes! Though I am not even officially engaged yet as I don't have the ring yet but we are planning the wedding right now anyway since we plan to do it this August which is coming up quickly. I found a place locally and was ready to sign the contract Monday and now we are reconsidering Vegas again for half the cost. Maybe I can score some H in Vegas or at the honeymoon location for the money I save!


 

BLL, I am in Vegas right now...and there's a lovely Chapel inside the MGM Grand! And the Hermes is just down the strip... Hmmmmm....


----------



## preppycowgirl

I know I am obsessed with H when re-branding my company I selected 'orange' as one of the main colors (am in marketing, so was able to pull it off ). Shhhh, it's my little secret! 

And I selected my new house because there are two orange rooms!!  Well, variations of orange anyway...but I'd say the one room is pretty darn close to H orange! It was destiny!!  I said to my DH, we HAVE to get this one...it has two orange rooms! I know he thinks I am nuts!! 

That doesn't even include scraves and waiting patiently for my first Birkin even knowing that I should not be getting it now that I have a house to redecorate! ush:


----------



## lightness

I was reading an article today and read "birth" as "birkin" :shame:.


----------



## P-B

_Nothing_ else looks good (finally); I am not tempted to spend on anything else (finally)!!!  I went from wanting 5 Chanel flaps, to 3, to 2, to ---- NONE!!  I want all my & DH's money to go towards the H!!


----------



## MIB

I'm loving this tread!!!!!!!!! Keep 'em coming ladies, it is so much fun to read everyone's little obsessions. Ok , here are mine:
1. I painted the whole first floor in Orange - Hermes Orange, kid you not, actually went to the store with my orange Birkin to match the color perfectly. Now we are living inside an orange box LOL. The second floor is painted mostly in Blue Jean variation colors LOL

2. I got addicted to European cruise solely because that is the maximum amount of H stores i can hit while on vacation. Now, every vacation becomes a scavenger hunt for a Birkin Bag.

3. I have pre- selected my gifts for all major occasions for the next several years ahead. They are all different color Birkin Bags, of cause.

4. I have preferred to buy a bag instead of buying jewelry since my Birkin obsession kicked in.

5. I actually look forward to getting pregnant so i can get a 40cm  Birkin bag for diapers.

6. Everything is looked at in Birkin Dollars i.e. the new kitchen will cost 4 Birkins etc...


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

hermes_lemming said:


> When all logical (shopping) reason seems to leave your brain the minute you enter the boutique.


 
Yes - for example, buying a mini post-it holder when I already have a post-it GM because the mini is in a leather/color combo I absolutely love! (Do I *really* need two leather post-it holders? Or even one for that matter...  )


----------



## kenzie1980

When a one-day round-trip flight just to visit an H boutique seems like a perfectly reasonable shopping expedition.


----------



## Trocadero

> 1. You start storing your H items in other rooms
> 2. You look up for H stores addresses in the countries you are going to visit
> 3. You start buying things in orange color


 
1. My army of orange boxes has captured my small closet, marched into my kitchen and taken over the cupboards. Next battlefield will be in the pantry. There goes the tuna, paper towels and toilet paper. Adios spices. Au revoir condiments.  

2. A visit to non-H territory would be a sheer torture. The only thing worse is to travel to a far off H boutique with great expectations and not find anything on my wish list.

3. During my looong wait for an orange Birkin, I developed a pent up desire for anything orange. Let me tell you about my 4 different shades of orange cashmere cableknits, orange leather cuff, 2 pairs of orange flats, 2 pairs of orange heels, 5 H scarves with orange colorway, 2 pair orange pants, 3 orange tops. And there is more. Color became an obsession. 

4. Something's wrong when all the French I know is H vocabulary. Sometimes, when I see an incredible new reveal, I get vert anis with envy. My day turns from jaune to gris. Then I am so triste that my mood becomes noir.


----------



## Julide

Trocadero  I love your H mood description!


----------



## lovingmybags

Okay, my favorite color (even before acquainted with Hermes) has already always been orange!  Such a dangerous natural disposition...


----------



## Chipper

duna said:


> I'm a bit embarassed to say this, but it's absolutely true: Last night I dreamt that I was expecting twins (NOT very lickely at my age,LOL) and when they were born, instead of being 2 babies, they were 2 Birkins!!!!! I think I should get my head examined, LOLOLOL!!!!


 


P-B said:


> _Nothing_ else looks good (finally); I am not tempted to spend on anything else (finally)!!! I went from wanting 5 Chanel flaps, to 3, to 2, to ---- NONE!! I want all my & DH's money to go towards the H!!


 


Trocadero said:


> 1. My army of orange boxes has captured my small closet, marched into my kitchen and taken over the cupboards. Next battlefield will be in the pantry. There goes the tuna, paper towels and toilet paper. Adios spices. Au revoir condiments.
> 
> 2. A visit to non-H territory would be a sheer torture. The only thing worse is to travel to a far off H boutique with great expectations and not find anything on my wish list.
> 
> 3. During my looong wait for an orange Birkin, I developed a pent up desire for anything orange. Let me tell you about my 4 different shades of orange cashmere cableknits, orange leather cuff, 2 pairs of orange flats, 2 pairs of orange heels, 5 H scarves with orange colorway, 2 pair orange pants, 3 orange tops. And there is more. Color became an obsession.
> 
> 4. Something's wrong when all the French I know is H vocabulary. *Sometimes, when I see an incredible new reveal, I get vert anis with envy. My day turns from jaune to gris. Then I am so triste that my mood becomes noir.*


 


I LOVE THIS THREAD!!


----------



## transcendent1

^ at everyone's quirks!

Aside from being afraid of moving to NYC because I know I will go bankrupt on Wall Street H (what a location to go bankrupt, eh?), I also had nightmares of H intrigues and SOs 3 consecutive nights in a row


----------



## allaboutnice

P-B said:


> When you see this ad ---
> http://www.innerexception.com/2008/03/gold-bikinis-never-go-out-of-style.html (look at picture in blog entry)
> 
> You swore it said "Gold Birkins never go out of style." I did that in the subway yesterday.


 
LOL, me too. I always double-look when I see the word 'bikini' in the fashion magazines, adverts etc.


----------



## petpringles

This is funny...I had to do a double take too!





OK...how's this for obsession:

All three Benzes and the nanny's minivan have the 5 closest H boutiques programmed in their Navigation system...so so sad isn't it?  To the point of embarassment!  Mr. and Mrs. P!  AKA...Mr. and Mrs. Shallow...to our chagrin...embarassly admitting it!


----------



## MsReya

kenzie1980 said:


> When a one-day round-trip flight just to visit an H boutique seems like a perfectly reasonable shopping expedition.


----------



## miss_white_lily

This thread is the funniest ever!! And i thought i was nuts.... i´m in really good company!! Thank´s ladies!!


----------



## mooks

Just thought of one:

I visit the Hermes website twice a day just in case anything new has been added :shame:


----------



## P-B

petpringles said:


> This is funny...I had to do a double take too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK...how's this for obsession:
> 
> All three Benzes and the nanny's minivan have the 5 closest H boutiques programmed in their Navigation system...so so sad isn't it? To the point of embarassment! Mr. and Mrs. P! AKA...Mr. and Mrs. Shallow...to our chagrin...embarassly admitting it!


 
PP - thanks for posting the pic in here (I'm totally inept at doing those things).  You and Mrs. PP and the boys are totally cute!

allabout nice - isn't it funny!  how "bikini" can morph into the word "birkin."  Sad, sad I tell ya!!   And I was all, "Duh, of course gold Birkins never go out of style ..."


----------



## lvcrazy646

When every day you wonder if there is anything new at Hermes and if you have to have it.


----------



## costa

When you plan your trips depending on the Hermes stores


----------



## littleblackbag

.... you've spent nearly all day on the Hermes forum, and have gone from contemplating your first realistic H purchase being a twilly and scarf ring or enamel bangle to thinking you might be able to afford a bag.


----------



## valencia

littleblackbag said:


> .... you've spent nearly all day on the Hermes forum, and have gone from contemplating your first realistic H purchase being a twilly and scarf ring or enamel bangle to thinking you might be able to afford a bag.


 
So very true, littleblackbag.  The tPF has a way of making you re-work your finances in a way that nothing else does.

Mr. PP - I think your use of GPS navigation is the best I have heard yet. 

My You Know You Are OBSESSED... is when you have spent all day on this forum and your index finger is starting to go numb from using the touch pad to manipulate the cursor. ush:


----------



## luxurylife88

catabie said:


> 1) your favorite color is ORANGE
> 2) your favorite paper bag is that Hermes orange bag
> 3) you sell 1/2 of bag collection to fund Hermes items
> 4) you walk into an Hermes store and buy a rainbow worth of accessories
> 5) you use a 40cm Clemence Birkin as diaper bag despite its weight ( i am crazy)
> 6) orange boxes in the closet make you smile
> 7) you memorize the phone number of numerous Hermes stores.
> 8) your favorite caller ID is :Hermes
> 9) in a year you purchase almost 10 Hermes bags, 7 of them are birkins (hormonal shift during pregnancy)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 10) you try to see if your son can fit into your 40cm Birkin
> 
> 
> now your turn!
> *********************
> Hi Catabie hello everyone!
> I am super guilty with numbers 3 (got rid of my LVs and bottegas) and
> #5 cos I bought a 35 fjord kelly as my diaper bag and just sitting in my closet for a long long time still no baby
> 
> #9 toobad bad bad


----------



## hermes_lemming

1. When you swallow a big gulp after realizing how much $$$ you spent on the brand over the years.

2. When you run out of places to store those orange boxes.

3. When you start recognizing other "under the radar" H bags on the street w/o even trying.

4. When the prices of H have jaded you so much that the other designer brands are priced "cheap" in comparison!


----------



## elizabethk

...you contemplate buying a watering can cadena for $800.00


----------



## susanvon

How right you are!
I only go to places that have Hermes stores and on my upcoming trip to Euorpe, I will have 6 Hermes stores to visit.
Zurich Airport, Vienna (2), Salzburg, Prague, and Munich Airport. 
How great is that!
susanvon


----------



## costa

luxurylife88 said:


> catabie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) your favorite color is ORANGE
> 2) your favorite paper bag is that Hermes orange bag
> 3) you sell 1/2 of bag collection to fund Hermes items
> 4) you walk into an Hermes store and buy a rainbow worth of accessories
> 5) you use a 40cm Clemence Birkin as diaper bag despite its weight ( i am crazy)
> *6) orange boxes in the closet make you smile*
> 7) you memorize the phone number of numerous Hermes stores.
> 8) your favorite caller ID is :Hermes
> 9) in a year you purchase almost 10 Hermes bags, 7 of them are birkins (hormonal shift during pregnancy)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 10) you try to see if your son can fit into your 40cm Birkin
> 
> 
> now your turn!
> *********************
> Hi Catabie hello everyone!
> I am super guilty with numbers 3 (got rid of my LVs and bottegas) and
> #5 cos I bought a 35 fjord kelly as my diaper bag and just sitting in my closet for a long long time still no baby
> 
> #9 toobad bad bad
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...


----------



## costa

susanvon said:


> How right you are!
> *I only go to places that have Hermes stores* and on my upcoming trip to Euorpe, I will have 6 Hermes stores to visit.
> Zurich Airport, Vienna (2), Salzburg, Prague, and Munich Airport.
> How great is that!
> susanvon


Me too


----------



## Sophieees

1-today during a "very interesting" lecture my friend nudged me and asked what was I doing, then I realised I drew a Birkin bag with ostrich leather. Then she asked me what bag it was (at this point I could see myself fainting) so I ended up talking about Hermés and Birkins for more than 50 minutes and she bacame obsessed too!!! 
2- I have to check the Hermés forums *at least* 5 times a day
3- I decided (and told everyone in the family) that I have to have a Birkin before I die or if I die before having one they have to bury one with me((ok maybe I'm a liiiitttle bit weird:wondering))am I tooo weird?????


----------



## catabie

MIB said:


> I'm loving this tread!!!!!!!!! Keep 'em coming ladies, it is so much fun to read everyone's little obsessions. Ok , here are mine:
> 1. I painted the whole first floor in Orange - Hermes Orange, kid you not, actually went to the store with my orange Birkin to match the color perfectly. Now we are living inside an orange box LOL. The second floor is painted mostly in Blue Jean variation colors LOL
> 
> 2. I got addicted to European cruise solely because that is the maximum amount of H stores i can hit while on vacation. Now, every vacation becomes a scavenger hunt for a Birkin Bag.
> 
> 3. I have pre- selected my gifts for all major occasions for the next several years ahead. They are all different color Birkin Bags, of cause.
> 
> 4. I have preferred to buy a bag instead of buying jewelry since my Birkin obsession kicked in.
> 
> *5. I actually look forward to getting pregnant so i can get a 40cm Birkin bag for diapers.*
> 
> 6. Everything is looked at in Birkin Dollars i.e. the new kitchen will cost 4 Birkins etc...


 

you might want to rethink that my arms are killing me b'c of it so i switch my diaper to a JPG Birkin


----------



## hermesmonkey

Catabie, I am so with you on the "birkin dollars". Back when I was younger, it was "how many pairs of Guess jeans" that would buy!! My we have come a long way baby!!  Thank goodness too!!


----------



## hermesmonkey

I KNOW I have become H obsessed when I:

1) Log into TPF first thing in the morning, just to see if anyone posted something great that I missed the NIGHT BEFORE at 1am!!  

2)  Re-login to tpf at WORK and keep myself logged in, despite the VERY short periods that the website keeps you on. 

3)  Constantly looking at the style threads, just to look...like window shopping while sitting in the comfort of your own home.

4)  Find myself going to H religiously, just to see what's there.  Lunchtime, Sat. mornings, after work...yeah, totally nuts.    for the better of the inventory thread.  Gotta keep it updated!! 

5)  You know you are in the store too much when the SM says "we are short staffed today, we should just have you stay to be our leather/birkin expert!"  oh dear, time to go home....


----------



## vernilover

Planning the location of your next vacation around which store has the best inventory!


----------



## Julide

hermesmonkey said:


> I KNOW I have become H obsessed when I:
> 
> 1) Log into TPF first thing in the morning, just to see if anyone posted something great that I missed the NIGHT BEFORE at 1am!!
> 
> 2)  Re-login to tpf at WORK and keep myself logged in, despite the VERY short periods that the website keeps you on.
> 
> 3)  Constantly looking at the style threads, just to look...like window shopping while sitting in the comfort of your own home.
> 
> 4)  Find myself going to H religiously, just to see what's there.  Lunchtime, Sat. mornings, after work...yeah, totally nuts.    for the better of the inventory thread.  Gotta keep it updated!!
> 
> *5)  You know you are in the store too much when the SM says "we are short staffed today, we should just have you stay to be our leather/birkin expert!"  oh dear, time to go home....*





Ok that's great!


----------



## LuvBirkin

The H obsession arises when:

(1) I'm logging intp the Hermes Forum at least once a day, sometimes 4-5 times a day

(2) Running into my local H store(s) if I pass one

(3) If the store is closed, like at 11pm, I'll peek through the glass door and try to see what inventory they have!

(4) Informing my friends who're also proud and potential H bag owners / tPFers about the inventory at the stores


----------



## P-B

hermesmonkey said:


> I KNOW I have become H obsessed when I:
> 
> 1) Log into TPF first thing in the morning, just to see if anyone posted something great that I missed the NIGHT BEFORE at 1am!!
> 
> 2) *Re-login to tpf at WORK and keep myself logged in, despite the VERY short periods that the website keeps you on. *
> 
> 3) Constantly looking at the style threads, just to look...like window shopping while sitting in the comfort of your own home.
> 
> 4) Find myself going to H religiously, just to see what's there. Lunchtime, Sat. mornings, after work...yeah, totally nuts. for the better of the inventory thread. Gotta keep it updated!!
> 
> 5) You know you are in the store too much when the SM says "we are short staffed today, we should just have you stay to be our leather/birkin expert!" oh dear, time to go home....


 
:ninja: If you click the "remember me" button after you put your name and password and before you hit "log in" it will keep you logged in.  All day. Everday.   (I'm not trying to encourage work proscrastination or anything)


----------



## mooks

Another one for me:

You are browsing the cable guide on TV and see the letters Tog and immediately think togo.....


----------



## littleblackbag

P-B said:


> :ninja: If you click the "remember me" button after you put your name and password and before you hit "log in" it will keep you logged in.  All day. Everday.   (I'm not trying to encourage work proscrastination or anything)



I'm logged in all day. Everyday


----------



## perlerare

I know I am obsessed when I dream I am buying a wonderful piece of vintage exotic in the hardest to find color !!! I wake up with a big disapointment......


----------



## littleblackbag

I have had so many dreams lately about Hermes, i dreamt the other night that my local Debenhams had some Hermes bags (that would never happen). I woke up quite excited  And today at work i saw a lady who had a bag that was vaguely shaped like a Picotin. And then all i could think about was a Picotin bag  I need help!!!!!


----------



## Mediana

This morning I asked a colleague to pass me a Stabilo pen in Vert Anis instead of just saying green.


----------



## DiamondS

My wardrobe is managed around THE HERMES corner where all my bags are...
I've reduced all my shopping to save money for new ones...


----------



## Julide

Mediana said:


> This morning I asked a colleague to pass me a Stabilo pen in Vert Anis instead of just saying green.





DiamondS said:


> *My wardrobe is managed around THE HERMES corner where all my bags are...
> I've reduced all my shopping to save money for new ones..*.



OMG!!! Me too!


----------



## shopaholicious

... I found myself at the Financial Information section of Hermes.com, and found out that they acquired Soficuir, which specializes in the supply and tanning of precious leathers, primarily crocodile skin!!!  Secretly hoping that my dream of owning one will come true earlier.


----------



## capulet

So my six-month-old DD is playing with my cell phone while I'm on the computer ogling H scarves.  DH comes in and I say, "DD is getting drool all over my scarf.  I mean phone."  Like those are at all similar.


----------



## hermes_lemming

When my DH calls me the "purse whisperer".


----------



## LaurieAnn

My DH gets paid bi-weekly.  I get a new scarf bi-weekly. (Two weeks is about as long as I can go between H purchases of some sort.)


----------



## Plain&Simple

^^ oh my goodness! Im at one a year!! You are my new scarf idol- how many do you own??


----------



## LaurieAnn

I've really just started doing this, I'm up to 10 scarves now.  Really I need to slow down, but there are so many lovely scaves available and they dress up my very casual wardrobe.


----------



## babyskyblue

in a yoga class, your eyes automtically follow those yoga mats especially in the color of "lagoon", "vert anis", "raisin", "rouge garrance", and "turqoise"!  i know, i should concentrate in the class.  :shame::shame::shame: but I can't help


----------



## lilpicotin

ummm... i'm so new at this, but i've already stopped by my H boutique 3 times in the last week "just to browse".... leaving with something small each time.  but it's not my fault, really. they have new bags in the showcase every single time i've visited, i have to see what's new, don't i?

(how normal is it to visit more than 1x/week?)


----------



## DiamondS

One day I told my DH that our BMW car seats are rouge H clemence leather....


----------



## Fishfood

DiamondS said:


> One day I told my DH that our BMW car seats are rouge H clemence leather....



Hahaha I told my DH my cars interior is black clemence leather! It makes my black clemence Lindy dissapear like a chameleon in the seat LoL


----------



## Chipper

.....you burn your tires to the wire driving like a mad woman to the nearest H boutique (80 miles away)!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Cleaning your purses is your favorite chore...


----------



## kshin30

I got into a fender bender on my way to Hermes. My 10 yr old son told the manager we got into an accident because mommy was rushing to get to the store.


----------



## LaurieAnn

kshin30 said:


> I got into a fender bender on my way to Hermes. My 10 yr old son told the manager we got into an accident because mommy was rushing to get to the store.


 
Glad I'm not the only one with a son who likes to "tell" on Mom every chance he gets.

When DS was about 6 he once told my mother-in-law that I had just bought a $5,000 purse.  MIL just chuckled and said "my, doesn't he have just the biggest imagination."  He was mad that his grandmother didn't believe him but I was sooooo relieved that I played along.


----------



## coleigh

Your kids know your latest obsession, and you can't get off the purse forum.


----------



## kshin30

I've already warned my kids with no more gameboy if they tell my MIL about all my bags. And they've been warned about telling DH I am on this blog so much. I need serious help.....


----------



## hermes_lemming

LaurieAnn said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with a son who likes to "tell" on Mom every chance he gets.
> 
> When DS was about 6 he once told my mother-in-law that I had just bought a $5,000 purse. MIL just chuckled and said "my, doesn't he have just the biggest imagination." He was mad that his grandmother didn't believe him but I was sooooo relieved that I played along.


See, the trick is to acquire all the purses *before* they can read.


----------



## lilpicotin

LaurieAnn said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with a son who likes to "tell" on Mom every chance he gets.
> 
> When DS was about 6 he once told my mother-in-law that I had just bought a $5,000 purse.  MIL just chuckled and said "my, doesn't he have just the biggest imagination."  He was mad that his grandmother didn't believe him but I was sooooo relieved that I played along.



omg this is HILARIOUS!!!  your poor DS! 

kshin30, i don't know how you manage to control what the kids say, because even though they know what the warning is, it's just so hard to control blabbing sometimes!


----------



## kshin30

BlueGenes you have to develop that look that says "You open your mouth and youre in trouble" I've worked on mine for awhile and my sons know not to mention Hermes and Tiffany near family or hubbys friends.


----------



## Sus

Your DH refers to tPF as Mommy's Dirty Little Secret !


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> See, the trick is to acquire all the purses *before* they can read.


----------



## I-shop

catabie said:


> 1) your favorite color is ORANGE
> 2) your favorite paper bag is that Hermes orange bag
> 3) you sell 1/2 of bag collection to fund Hermes items
> 4) you walk into an Hermes store and buy a rainbow worth of accessories
> 5) you use a 40cm Clemence Birkin as diaper bag despite its weight ( i am crazy)
> 6) orange boxes in the closet make you smile
> 7) you memorize the phone number of numerous Hermes stores.
> 8) your favorite caller ID is :Hermes
> 9) in a year you purchase almost 10 Hermes bags, 7 of them are birkins (hormonal shift during pregnancy)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 10) you try to see if your son can fit into your 40cm Birkin
> 
> 
> now your turn!


 
Ditto to number 5! I have no any Birkin now.. but planning to get Birkin 40 for diaper bag


----------



## Eulalia

kshin30 said:


> *I've already warned my kids with no more gameboy if they tell my MIL about all my bags*. And they've been warned about telling DH I am on this blog so much. I need serious help.....



You are so funny.


----------



## anez

This thread is brilliant! Here are mine (some are duplicates, unfortunately):


You choose vacation spots that are "H. boutique adjacent".
You think in (to tweak MIB's phrase) Hermes Euros. A holiday is two Birkins. Tuition is three Birkins. A trip to my friends in the States is three scarves. A night out is a Twilly. Et cetera~
Your friends and family have become accustomed to the amount you spend on purses.
Your friends and family have become so used to your H. obsession that they think of you when they see references to it, and do things like cutting out newspaper articles for you.
You know the URL to the TPF H. forum by heart, and it's your most visited site beginning with "f" (so when you begin to type "f-o-r", you don't even get as far as the "o" before FF suggests forum.purseblog.com/hermes).
You leave the H. forum page as an open tab on your PC all the time.
Your sense of pricing appropriateness is so skewed that non-exotic Birkins are starting to look very reasonable.
Your DM (Dear Mum!) sends you a text from her trip to Manchester v. disappointed that there's no H. store in the airport so she can't get you a little memento.
When you get a new bag, your DM asks you if your camera batteries are charged for the photos she already knows you're going to take.
You finish your finals and decide to go into town to get yourself a little something as a little celebration... and know it has to be H.!


----------



## LaurieAnn

Sus said:


> Your DH refers to tPF as Mommy's Dirty Little Secret !


 

 We could say that in my house as well!


----------



## tulip618

*You Know you are OBSESSED with Hermes when:*
1. hang out in H forum everyday and read every thread religiously 
2. bought a $20 dollar japanese hermes magazine to study at home
3. google/e-bay serach daily for a dream H bag and collect H bag pictures in my album
4. uncontrolled drooling when spotting any H bag 500 ft radius

I know I am hopeless but I can't help it!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

you realize that owning your HG is the only art that you ever need...

Might I add that this epiphany occured while admiring your neighbor's Renoir?! 

*sigh* I'm a sad little duck.:shame:


----------



## Ranag

Lib said:


> While watching MSN, the ticker tape along the bottom of the screen read CDC - I'm thinking Collier de Chien cuff - MSN of course is not touting Hermes, they are referring to the Center for Disease Control in Atlanta. What a dork.



ROTFL!  I had a dream last night that was about the Center for Disease Control!  I was standing outside the building (never have been there so I have no clue what it really looks like) in the middle of a disaster, and I was looking for my keys in my Kelly Lakis bag!  I need to lay off the sweets before going to bed


----------



## Rick

oh..what H will make us do........Almost makes me afraid of what is in my future (so far I only have a twilly)


----------



## Chipper

I just thought of another one:

....when you keep your nails short on purpose, so as to minimize scratching the leather!


----------



## beeperluv

I knew I was hooked when ...
1) my DF changed saying "I'm worried abt your LV purchases" to " ... your H purchases"
2) I search for better H deals on eBay
3) I buy my wardrobe around my H items
4) I squeal in delight when H store(s) sends me an invite to a VIP party !!


----------



## hermes_lemming

ChocoGrace said:


> I just thought of another one:
> 
> ....when you keep your nails short on purpose, so as to minimize scratching the leather!


Oh you know me too well...:shame:


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Oh great.. I'm screwed! LOL! I can't help but think of my next big H purchase!

1. Think of ways of seducing hubby into buying more H stuff.
2. Plan escapades to the H store on days off.
3. Wear H scarves every day, sorted according to mood.
4. Sold almost all HG collection to fund more Hermes.

So much more, but now I'm beginning to think that I need professional help!


----------



## w.y.h

Oh this is just right on the dot.....

This is exactly what I have been thinking and doing ...LOL




ChocoGrace said:


> I just thought of another one:
> 
> ....when you keep your nails short on purpose, so as to minimize scratching the leather!


----------



## margieb

I feel lost when TPF is not functioning!


----------



## allaboutnice

ChocoGrace said:


> I just thought of another one:
> 
> ....when you keep your nails short on purpose, so as to minimize scratching the leather!


 

LOL, and for me add...and don't use handcream during the day in case it affects the handles.


----------



## clearstatic

you dream in orange!


----------



## Dhalia

DEF. DREAM IN ORANGE!

In the past week I at least three (that I remember) dreams about birkins & other Hermes bags!


----------



## Chipper

A kiss to you, kindred spirits!  LOL:kiss:


hermes_lemming said:


> Oh you know me too well...:shame:


 


w.y.h said:


> Oh this is just right on the dot.....
> 
> This is exactly what I have been thinking and doing ...LOL


 


allaboutnice said:


> LOL, and for me add...and don't use handcream during the day in case it affects the handles.


 

^NICE...I have been doing that without even realizing it!  So another one would be..


....when your body has naturally evolved to develop a symbiotic relationship (_Homo sapien_ + _Hermes birkinus_) engrained forever more in the presence of all things H!


----------



## LaurieAnn

margieb said:


> I feel lost when TPF is not functioning!


 

I feel this way too *margieb*.  I need to visit ebay and tPF everymorning while I drink my cup of coffee or the rest of the day is totally off.

Here's another Hermes obsession indicator:

I'm trying to figure out a way for DH and I to purchase a pied a terre (read small condo) in the Bay Area, near San Francisco, so that I have a home base for shopping visits.  Being two and half hours away from my boutique is just too darn inconvenient.


----------



## lilpicotin

ChocoGrace said:


> ....when your body has naturally evolved to develop a symbiotic relationship (_Homo sapien_ + _Hermes birkinus_) engrained forever more in the presence of all things H!



LOL, chocograce, you're hilarious!!! and i did see your little query about 25 cm swift birkins.... 

sigh... i pile up my little collection of hermes goodies every night just to drool over them and fondle...


----------



## Brennamom

coleigh said:


> Your kids know your latest obsession, and you can't get off the purse forum.


 Yes, I get the Bad Mommy Award!



Sus said:


> Your DH refers to tPF as Mommy's Dirty Little Secret !


 Actually, mine calls it Purse Porn (and I'm ok with that)



tulip618 said:


> *You Know you are OBSESSED with Hermes when:*
> 1. hang out in H forum everyday and read every thread religiously
> *2. bought a $20 dollar japanese hermes magazine to study at home*
> 3. google/e-bay serach daily for a dream H bag and collect H bag pictures in my album
> 4. uncontrolled drooling when spotting any H bag 500 ft radius
> 
> I know I am hopeless but I can't help it!!


 
If this is insanity, sanity be damned! Good to know I'm in EXCELLENT COMPANY!!


----------



## eliz

... you're having a miserable day, with a terrible headache, but it all evaporates and you find yourself smiling even _before_ you take the pain reliever because ....


the pills are orange.


----------



## catabie

kshin30 said:


> I got into a fender bender on my way to Hermes. My 10 yr old son told the manager we got into an accident because mommy was rushing to get to the store.




LOL...luckily i live within walking distance or 2 minute drive to Hermes; otherwise, I am sure i will be getting into accidents too


----------



## xiaoxiao

I have decided to sell ALL my other bags (except for 2) to fund my H obsession.


----------



## LQYB

Only after I shipped all my Birkins and Kellys to my new house , [still don't understand why I've down that, I AM SUFFERING! I THOUGHT I could use other brand for a while,but I couldn't,I am depressed]. so I know I am really OBSESSED with H....


----------



## Ms. Priestly

Symptoms of my obsession with Hermes:

1. I don't use hand lotion and I always wash my hands before carrying my H bag.
2. Reading TPF 1st thing in the morning and last thing before going to bed.
3. I sold all of my bags to purchase H items
4. Purchased twillys in different colors of the same style
5. All of my H bags are kept with the boxes, ribbons and orange paper bags.
6. I stare at my H bag for an aggregate total of 2 hours a day.


----------



## cvw1004

You go into the store to get the scarf you had on order, then see the new twillys, so get one of them, then spy a bag that would go perfectly with the twilly so get that too, all in the space of 5 minutes (gulp).  Still not quite sure what came over me.


----------



## provcoll

...you don't want to remember how many scarves you have...


----------



## Suzie

I was dreaming about a certain bag last night and when i opened my eyes it is the first thing I thought of..scary...


----------



## Member 46187

DELETED


----------



## Poshhoney

....I have to look twice when I get a glimpse of a Sainsbury's bag, as the orange is similar to a H bag!


----------



## cvw1004

Poshhoney said:


> ....I have to look twice when I get a glimpse of a Sainsbury's bag, as the orange is similar to a H bag!


----------



## avandome

When you special order clothing & your Manolos to mach your bags!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i was looking thru my cell phone the other day and i have numbers/SA names for at least 6 different H stores that i deal with!!!


----------



## inverved

The final score of a football game you were watching are Kelly/HAC sizes. My team lost 28-32.


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

There's a machine at work with little holes around it,
and it makes me think of the Evelyne.


----------



## rox_rocks

I spray my bedroom with kelly caleche perfume and pretend that I am in a boutique.
of course I do this while I play with my H loot


----------



## Frenchies Rule

You custom build a home and at the first meeting with the architect, he asks for your top three "must haves" for your project and one of them is a special shoe/purse closet to store all of your H loot.  At each subsequent meeting, you keep telling him "larger.....larger.....larger" for the closet.

When the new house is finally finished, you won't allow anyone to touch your H bags in preparation for the move and they must only be moved by you in your car.  No moving van for the H bags!

Your home owners insurance schedule for the H bags costs almost as much as the basic HO policy.

When drawing up your will with your attorney, you have to specify each piece of H (by name) and who is entrusted to receive your precious bags, scarves, wallets, etc. with the stipulation that they won't ever sell it.

You plan to order a car and must take several of your H bags to the dealership with you to try out the bags in the different shades/types of leather seats in the cars on the lot before you can decide what to order for your new car.  This is when the people at the dealership know for certain that you're certifiable.


----------



## shopaholicious

Frenchies Rule said:


> You custom build a home and at the first meeting with the architect, he asks for your top three "must haves" for your project and one of them is a special shoe/purse closet to store all of your H loot.  At each subsequent meeting, you keep telling him "larger.....larger.....larger" for the closet.
> 
> When the new house is finally finished, you won't allow anyone to touch your H bags in preparation for the move and they must only be moved by you in your car.  No moving van for the H bags!
> 
> Your home owners insurance schedule for the H bags costs almost as much as the basic HO policy.
> 
> When drawing up your will with your attorney, you have to specify each piece of H (by name) and who is entrusted to receive your precious bags, scarves, wallets, etc. with the stipulation that they won't ever sell it.
> 
> * You plan to order a car and must take several of your H bags to the dealership with you to try out the bags in the different shades/types of leather seats in the cars on the lot before you can decide what to order for your new car.  This is when the people at the dealership know for certain that you're certifiable*.



I am tempted to do that with my next car purchase.  In fact, I saw a real special light color leather in a new car, and I was wondering which H color it could be.


----------



## mattking2000

...when you base your university/college choices on its proximity to an H store...


----------



## lumchan

..you tell your hubby to donate to your handbag fund, rather than buy you an anniversary gift
..repeat for your birthday gift
..repeat for your Christmas gift


----------



## ouija board

lumchan said:


> ..you tell your hubby to donate to your handbag fund, rather than buy you an anniversary gift
> ..repeat for your birthday gift
> ..repeat for your Christmas gift


 
Ooooo, not a bad idea at all...


----------



## xiaoxiao

lumchan said:


> ..you tell your hubby to donate to your handbag fund, rather than buy you an anniversary gift
> ..repeat for your birthday gift
> ..repeat for your Christmas gift




That's a GREAT idea! Good thing my anniversary AND birthday are in the same month. mwaa haa haa haa haa


----------



## poptarts

I had a dream last night that I was swimming in a sea of Birkins and Kellys.. Then I woke up. Stupid alarm. Stupid reality.


----------



## spoiled_brat

I am always on the H subforum... LOL!

Seriously... :ninja:


----------



## missmarbella

Reading all the points here i have to diagnose myself as seriously H injured


----------



## plum blossom

rox_rocks said:


> I spray my bedroom with kelly caleche perfume and pretend that I am in a boutique.
> of course I do this while I play with my H loot



Hahaha... I do the same for my closet.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You see non-H bags and think "Which H bag was this trying to copy?"


----------



## lumchan

All roads point to the next H purchase.


----------



## Kallie Girl

It's wonderful to know that I am not alone in my obsession with H. :shame:

I am particularly obsessed with Birkins ... not necessarily obsessed with owning them but sometimes I crave just looking at them! Sometimes I will go back through the Reference thread to admire how each person has dressed theirs up or how they have loosened or tightened the straps, etc.

And then I remember, duh(!), that I have two Birkins sitting right here on my entry hall table... And then I will go and fondle them and admire their beauty!! And at work I keep my bag in a cabinet that sits above my desk. Sometimes I will open that door just to look at my beautiful Birkin sitting inside. 

And I, too, like so many of you, have phone numbers programmed in my cell phone of boutiques in four cities that I sometimes travel to, mostly on business trips.

I am just soooo glad that you guys understand this obsession...


----------



## spoiled_brat

- you constantly dream about H (I even started a thread about it)
- every time you see orange you go like ooohhh...
- you obsessively study Japanese magazines although you can't understand a word they are saying 
- you hide your H purchases from your family/significant other
- you think about H waaay more than you really should!!!


----------



## hermeshunter

You're out of town on business with NO internet or H access for about two weeks... So, every night, you call your DH to check the tpf H inventory update for you. Then you have him scan some of the threads until he says, "are you kidding me?" and hangs up on you...

Yes, that is a true story -- It is great to be back among the H living!! 

I have to withstand the heat today to go to an H store so I can get rid of the twitch I seem to have developed while out of touch. Smothering myself in my own H bags, scarves, clothing and accessories doesn't seem to be working this time.

did you say obsessed? OMG...


----------



## lulilu

^^LOL HermesHunter.


----------



## _bella_

hermeshunter said:


> You're out of town on business with NO internet or H access for about two weeks... So, every night, you call your DH to check the tpf H inventory update for you. Then you have him scan some of the threads until he says, "are you kidding me?" and hangs up on you...
> 
> Yes, that is a true story -- It is great to be back among the H living!!
> 
> I have to withstand the heat today to go to an H store so I can get rid of the twitch I seem to have developed while out of touch. Smothering myself in my own H bags, scarves, clothing and accessories doesn't seem to be working this time.
> 
> did you say obsessed? OMG...



Hilarious post.


----------



## _bella_

spoiled_brat said:


> - you obsessively study Japanese magazines although you can't understand a word they are saying



Yupp....what she said.


----------



## transcendent1

*When I get grocery bags, I slide them on my arm like I'm carrying Birkins.*

*When I carry newspapers, book, or a laptop, I slide them under my arm like they're Kelly Longues.*

*I'm hopeless. *


----------



## thimp

^^


----------



## diamondshirl

Wanted to call my last kitten "Hermes" but was talked out of it by DH.

Next one is definelty getting that name though so I can say it loads of times a day (secretly thinking of bags when i say it)


----------



## diamondshirl

And another:

I take my iphone to bed with me so I can check the forum after dh has gone to sleep and before I go to sleep.

End up turning it off at about 2 am because I'm frightened of missing anything.

Its also the first thing I do in a morning......:weird:


----------



## diamondshirl

littleblackbag said:


> I have had so many dreams lately about Hermes, i dreamt the other night that my local Debenhams had some Hermes bags (that would never happen). I woke up quite excited  And today at work i saw a lady who had a bag that was vaguely shaped like a Picotin. And then all i could think about was a Picotin bag  I need help!!!!!


 
I know what you mean. Saw a lady with a black birkin with GHW this morning in Waitrose and can't stop thinking how lovely it looked

Didn't want one before but it might have to go on the wish list (never ending wish list that is)


----------



## luvparis21

... took DD to a zoo in Queensland, Australia, and saw what I thought to be the biggest croc ever, and first thing came to mind, OMG, H can turn this into a really lovely croc birkin!


----------



## simplyprincess

1.) You go on holiday just to visit an H store
2.) You insist on NOT getting a new car so you can buy more H
3.) You forgo buying your coffee, pastries, sushi, and brunch so you can save for H
4.) You dream about what to wear with your H purse
5.) You keep every single box, ribbon, paper bag, and tissue paper from ALL your purchases.
6.) When asked "what do you want for your birthday, anniversary, Christmas, and 'Im sorry for being an ass' present" you say "Hermes!!!"
7.) You refuse breast augmentation (long story) for a VERY special H purse
8.) You sit in your closet with a homemade cup of coffee (which taste like burnt wood) and look at you H babies.
9.) To "de-stress" you go in your closet to stroke your H purses
10.) DH builds a closet just for ALL your H purses.... poor DH has to have the hallway closet... which is the size of a bathroom stall (I love my DH)


----------



## spoiled_brat

All of you ladies are hillarious! In a good way of course


----------



## spoiled_brat

I got another one:

- you are rushing down the street but you slow down when you pass by Hermes and stretch your neck out in order to see the store window :shame:

- this one is more of a story: I went to a restaurant with my mom called... let's just say it was called Restaurant M, however, when I got my bill, it said "Thank you, come again! Hermes"  I was like "mom, mom, it's a sign! It's a sign!" She's like, "a sign of what... silly..." LOL


----------



## Cinderlala

hermeshunter said:


> You're out of town on business with NO internet or H access for about two weeks... So, every night, you call your DH to check the tpf H inventory update for you. Then you have him scan some of the threads until he says, "are you kidding me?" and hangs up on you...
> 
> Yes, that is a true story -- It is great to be back among the H living!!
> 
> I have to withstand the heat today to go to an H store so I can get rid of the twitch I seem to have developed while out of touch. Smothering myself in my own H bags, scarves, clothing and accessories doesn't seem to be working this time.
> 
> did you say obsessed? OMG...


 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## LaurieAnn

You check Hermes.com at least once per hour to see if they have any more Autumn 2008 cashmere shawls available that you don't already own.

Actually, I think of this as fairly normal behaviour, not the least bit obsessive.  I think I'm loosing my perspective!:shame:


----------



## lilpicotin

H is my therapy. I surround myself with H things and surf tPF.

Sometimes I allow my DH to enter the H space with me.


----------



## transcendent1

eiffel21 said:


> ... took DD to a zoo in Queensland, Australia, and saw what I thought to be the biggest croc ever, and first thing came to mind, OMG, H can turn this into a really lovely croc birkin!


----------



## Member 46187

DELETED


----------



## Poshhoney

....you see this advert and immediately think "tohu boho"! They even have it on huge billboards and it's like a big poke in the eye saying "buy me"...


----------



## mooks

Wanted to resurrect this thread as I just misread a news feed on my BBC iGoogle page as "Stranded Birkins returning to UK".......


----------



## Ms Birkin

That is so funny Mooks, I am sat here laughing out loud getting very strange looks


----------



## Queenie

...you brought your kid to the Air Force and all you see is HERMES.


----------



## luxurylife88

when you buy more than 1 bag in 1 month ~~ several times in a year!


----------



## babooffie

When you pull out your hermes collection..pat them all and give them smooch..


----------



## juicyagogo

When you value everything else based on the cost of Hermes bags/accessories etc.


----------



## happytonite

here's mine - if I go travelling with friends, I usually try to arrive at the destination one day before everyone else so I can check out all the H stores in that city


----------



## LeMonde

maria28 said:


> for me, i know i'm obsessed when i:
> 
> 1. finally took the plunge and sold almost all other brand bags to fund H bags/items.
> 
> 2. refused dh's offer to go into chanel and told him "i'd rather save the $$ towards a hermes item".:shame:
> 
> 2. used H-bags to take ds to his playgroup & run errands. (this might not seem like a big deal...but since i only have a few, it took me a while before deciding i should take my H-bags out for daily use)
> 
> 3. bought H pocket square & twilly for my little dd.
> 
> 4. *started making these cute little "cut out" paper kelly's (from the H-website) with my kids....*


 
I saved those templates on my laptop... now I know what I'll do with them one day 

This thread is too funny to be lost... :bump:


----------



## Bethc

On Friday, I visited two Hermes store in the same day (& bought things in both stores!) & then went to BG to check out their scarf/shawl collection.

When I carried a LV to a Spa today so that I didn't have to worry about getting something (massage oil/water) on my bag, I missed it and immediately went into my room to see it when I got home.

When I realized that I have so many little orange boxes that I've started to hide the little boxes in the bigger boxes so DH can't count them.

When I was planning my outfit for work tomorrow, I picked the shawl I wanted to wear first.  Now, I'm playing with accesories...


----------



## lilpicotin

I wouldn't mind if this thread were stickied.


----------



## KWittman

Good survey question:

1) when you coordinate birthdays/major life events with H purchases;

2) when you actually remember major life events/birthdays and associate them with H items you own or did own;

3) when it can upset you that Heidi Montag owns Hermes;

4) when you make Hermes clippings from magazines;

5) when you can't bring yourself to toss those H tie books, even though you know you are not in the tie market;

6) when you save H mailings, like old love letters;

7) when sometimes you put your bag in front of or alongside the TV, so you can look at it and remind yourself constantly that you have something beautiful and that you are worth it;

8) When the two words "orange" and "box" anywhere in the same sentence cause you to pause and ask everyone to repeat what they were saying, because you weren't paying attention;

9) when it doesn't even matter that in some leathers, you are pretty much carrying around an andiron in a sling. It's a FABULOUS andiron in a sling! and

10) You are on this particular bulletin board more often than your kid attends school during the week.


----------



## LQYB

When your Architect made his people called Hermes about how to design the ''H'' bag closet...


----------



## Charmed05

When you literally dream about a Hermes bag (_lolz_, I know many of you have), but it's a first for me to dream of a handbag. 
    Of course, mine was a vintage suede type bag that I have no clue where that design came from, but it was a bag I found for free and remember wondering in my dream how I was going to revive it. I was very excited I had somehow come across a Hermes bag, _a treasure_.


----------



## koukanamiya

Reviving a really old thread ... I noticed the last time anyone responded was a year ago.  So adding to the list, you know you're addicted to Hermes when:

- You booked a last minute flight to fly half-way across the world to pick up your dream bag and then fly back home in less than 5 hours after touching down.
- You upgraded your seating so that your bag can have a separate compartment to itself


----------



## loves

koukanamiya said:


> Reviving a really old thread ... I noticed the last time anyone responded was a year ago. So adding to the list, you know you're addicted to Hermes when:
> 
> - You booked a last minute flight to fly half-way across the world to pick up your dream bag and then fly back home in less than 5 hours after touching down.
> - You upgraded your seating so that your bag can have a separate compartment to itself


 
LOL my first H bag traveled home on first class and since the first class cabin is usually very empty, it had its own chair. my 2nd H bag came home to me on regular business class 

i guess not being interested in other bags except H makes me an addict


----------



## Poshhoney

Bumping this to possibly combine with the "addicted" thread as it's a bit more current. Mods? Ta! X


----------



## koukanamiya

loves said:


> LOL my first H bag traveled home on first class and since the first class cabin is usually very empty, it had its own chair. my 2nd H bag came home to me on regular business class
> 
> i guess not being interested in other bags except H makes me an addict



Hehe, I have to admit that Hermes bag is the only bag that would make me upgrade my seats.  

On a completed related note ... I was thinking maybe we should merge the "Obsessed to Hermes" thread with this one?


----------



## loves

another sign that i think i'm obsessed/addicted to H. 

i read in another thread that*  kelly osbourne *engaged and for a few seconds i was thinking "wow they came up with another version of the kelly bag!"  duh


----------



## cookielicious23

when you send your husband to Paris just to buy your dream bag even for just a few hours and then come back home.. Check:shame:


----------



## HPrince

...you have an "Orange Box" counter on your signature (look down), and you're always trying to figure out a way of increasing that number! (reminder: it's a counter for the Orange Boxes themselves! Not necessarily H items! lol)

...you ask people to pass you their unwanted Orange Boxes

...you consider paiting some part of your house to look like a H Box.. Orange body, dark brown edges.

...you try to arrange a meeting with fellow tpfrs on your vacation for New Year, even if you're new at TPF, and not really popular.

...you buy four H fragrances in a row.

...you confess all this in this precise post!


----------



## loves

cookielicious23 said:


> when you send your husband to Paris just to buy your dream bag even for just a few hours and then come back home.. Check:shame:


 
what a nice husband you have! i can't wait to see your reveal! my 2nd bag was done by proxy too, it sure was fun 

i sent my DH who is in paris a total of 8 emails/smses telling him to get me my wallet, then another telling him i'll get it in Jan and then somemore with specs and pics and the most recent one telling him there might be a price increase so i changed my mind and if he finds a black or darkest brown, get it!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

I need new jeans mine are getting holes or have holes but instead I buy a Horn pendant!!!


----------



## anez

Holey jeans are hot, LBB! They're broken-in vintage and very desirable, especially when paired with high-end items like H!


----------



## lilpicotin

the most obvious... you're dead broke, refuse to sell any of your goodies to come up with some more cash, and you're stillllllllll drafting up wish lists of gorgeous goodies to get. :true:


----------



## littleblackbag

Really, well when I get my Evelyne I'll wear my holey jeans with pride *Anez*. Thanks


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> what a nice husband you have! i can't wait to see your reveal! my 2nd bag was done by proxy too, it sure was fun
> 
> i sent my DH who is in paris a total of 8 emails/smses telling him to get me my wallet, then another telling him i'll get it in Jan and then somemore with specs and pics and the most recent one telling him there might be a price increase so i changed my mind and if he finds a black or darkest brown, get it!!!



Loves I saw a black with PHW at George V on Tuesday! Good luck!!


----------



## rileygirl

BlueGenes said:


> the most obvious... you're dead broke, refuse to sell any of your goodies to come up with some more cash, and you're stillllllllll drafting up wish lists of gorgeous goodies to get. :true:



LOL, you're not alone!!!


----------



## tbestes

luxurylife88 said:


> when you buy more than 1 bag in 1 month ~~ several times in a year!



Guilty (the first part anyway)!


----------



## 880

when you bring a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on a three day weekend trip so that you can wear your toile/barenia evelyne with jeans -- and you use it (the eraser)


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> Loves I saw a black with PHW at George V on Tuesday! Good luck!!


 
aw..thanks *julide*! too bad he's not near FSH or GV at all and his schedule this time doesn't allow him to walkaround. i hope he can find one  inside CDG


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I tell my SA to keep my CC information on file. 

I have the phone number programmed into my cell phone.

Security guy in the store and I have become good friends. 

And DD is familiar with all SA's in the store.


----------



## transcendent1

*When you are worried about your state of mind, because you're not as obssessed as before! *


----------



## lee217

Greentea said:


> When you're sifting through clothing racks, asking yourself, "Does this go with Potiron.....?"



Tee hee, LOL,    Yes, I obsessed too with Potiron. I saw a potiron Kelly beauty in the Palm Beach store last year. I spent the whole time at lunch that day thinking only about what to wear with potiron. I didn't even pay attention to the conversation. Just potiron thoughts.


----------



## 880

HPrince said:


> ...you have an "Orange Box" counter on your signature (look down), and you're always trying to figure out a way of increasing that number! (reminder: it's a counter for the Orange Boxes themselves! Not necessarily H items! lol)
> 
> ...you ask people to pass you their unwanted Orange Boxes
> 
> ...you consider paiting some part of your house to look like a H Box.. Orange body, dark brown edges.
> 
> ...you try to arrange a meeting with fellow tpfrs on your vacation for New Year, even if you're new at TPF, and not really popular.
> 
> ...you buy four H fragrances in a row.
> 
> ...you confess all this in this precise post!



H Prince, I am new too and just met some tpfers for the first time on Friday. Everyone is really nice here and just is crazy about H like you are -- no worries & happy holidays! WHat size boxes do you want and where are you? (you can pm me)  I can probably send you some in january. Happy Holidays!


----------



## irishlass1029

You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When...

You keep going back through MelliesMom's collection thread just to get your fix.


----------



## leap of faith

You KNOW you're addicted to hermes when you have bought a birkin and 2 kellys (both exotic) all in December and have completely dried our your H-savings fund but you're still on TPF every single day and look around the finds thread and still checkout the numerous ebay sellers bookmarked on your computer EVERY SINGLE DAY


----------



## miss oinky

I told my SA I had a dream I was sniffing inside a vert anis birkin


----------



## rileygirl

You don't wear anything H for one day and feel completely naked.  They greet you by name like the TV Show Cheers when you walk into the Boutique.


----------



## h-pursefan

You know you´re addicted to Hermès when,...

....you think about next possibilities and how to finance them all the time and I really mean: all the time...,

....continued by thoughts of what outfit you´d wear with each purse or scarf.

 everytime you look at one of your precious goodies.


----------



## 880

you spend all weekend reading this entire thread and feeling aggravated when you have to get off the couch to do real life activities -- like meet friends for holiday parties or make dinner for guests. . . I now catch myself planning my menus for dinner parties so that I can include a roast so that I can sit down and scan threads while stuff is cooking  

And, you carry your H bags around the house with you (I have a relatively small apartment in NY and only four h bags so this is doable, but I try not to get caught by my husband) so that you can look at them in different lighting to see if they need touching up with Meltonian on the corners or a  buff with a sheep wool cloth. . . 

You think seriously about jump starting your exercise regimen so as to look better while you are wearing your H bag. . . (restart yoga, take more squash lessons, eat less) 

HPrince, I noticed that other people are also painting their living spaces H colors. . .


----------



## DiamondS

...you check tpf before you check your emails...  Happens often to me!


----------



## glamour724

you think the amount of your student loans in "birkins"


----------



## robee

when u smile while surfing the net (checking out somebody's reveals) 

when u plan your holiday in europe around H's stores 

when u promised DH no more bags, and yet in your mind, what's nex 

when u keep opening your cupboard to stare at those orange boxes and you can't stop smiling


----------



## loves

well i want my ashes interred in a black Hermes kelly, box leather. or maybe swift.

this wish of mine totally justifies me getting a black box kelly then.


----------



## fufu

Constantly thinking about it..

dream about it

day dream about it


----------



## robee

loves said:


> well i want my ashes interred in a black Hermes kelly, box leather. or maybe swift.
> 
> this wish of mine totally justifies me getting a black box kelly then.


 
now i gt another use if my black box kelly come,.. will tell DH... he nids to put me in it in my afterlife


----------



## Jadeite

...when the sky threatens to rain, you unload your birkin and take out the gucci instead. Because gucci is dispensable, the birkin is not.  Then contemplate buying a car, so the H bags get sheltered from rain.


----------



## loves

robee said:


> now i gt another use if my black box kelly come,.. will tell DH... he nids to put me in it in my afterlife


 


yes, don't forget to add we better get it soon. 

because many many many years from now it will be even more expensive. also cost per use, might as well use it while alive.

also if i go suddenly, it wouldn't be nice to put my ashes in a ziploc baggie until he locates one right? so yep better buy it soon...

*jadite* contemplating on getting a car in expensive sgp just to shelter your bags, lol


----------



## Jadeite

loves said:


> also if i go suddenly, it wouldn't be nice to put my ashes in a ziploc baggie until he locates one right? so yep better buy it soon...



Meanwhile get H to custom make a small leather box - colour and leather of your choice first....just in case. Handy as a ziploc bag alternative.


----------



## jeszica

Keep checking my bank account and using a calculator and do my *sums*...


----------



## baggrl

> when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!



I love this one!!!  I use to think in term of jewelry, now its H!


----------



## robee

loves said:


> yes, don't forget to add we better get it soon.
> 
> because many many many years from now it will be even more expensive. also cost per use, might as well use it while alive.
> 
> also if i go suddenly, it wouldn't be nice to put my ashes in a ziploc baggie until he locates one right? so yep better buy it soon...
> 
> *jadite* contemplating on getting a car in expensive sgp just to shelter your bags, lol


 

sounds like great sale pitch.... use it before and after life....
discount it all the to eternity, great deal for DH  hahha

as for jadeite, she don't just want any car, not jst any car to ferry her H......  hahhhah so expensive car in expensive SGP


----------



## robee

Jadeite said:


> Meanwhile get H to custom make a small leather box - colour and leather of your choice first....just in case. Handy as a ziploc bag alternative.


 

so a leather box inside the black box kelly 

wht colour shd the box be?  what is nice with white ashes?  maybe RG ?


----------



## hair-mess

When you always find a way to draw a connection to H. 

Here&#8217;s an example:
DH and I were standing at a traffic light, right above us was a bridge and I spotted the word: bikin.

Guess, what the first thought on my mind was: There is an &#8222;r&#8220; missing! BIRKIN! 

Then I looked again and saw that there was another letter standing there.
Might have been an "I", therefore spelling bikini.
Could have also been a "G", spelling biking.

Who cares? Made me smile (about myself) and DH hysterically laughing (about his orange obsessed wife) anyway. 

PS: Love this thread!


----------



## loves

robee said:


> so a leather box inside the black box kelly
> 
> wht colour shd the box be? what is nice with white ashes? maybe RG ?


 
parchemin 

*hairmess* biking??? no way that'll ever come to our minds!

*jadite* wot car? i want a slate grey aston martin vanquish... sadly i can't afford that at the moment, would cost me how much? close to 1 mil?


----------



## irishlass1029

...when your dog is scared she's going to be next up on eBay to fund your next H purchase!


----------



## Anabeni

When you spend an afternoon doing currency exchanges converting dollars to euros, then comparing that to Europe pricing, then taking out 10% tax refund in euros and figuring out what that is in dollars, comparing that price to US pricing, then researching prices on tickets to Paris...you get the gist...


----------



## robee

loves said:


> parchemin
> 
> *hairmess* biking??? no way that'll ever come to our minds!
> 
> *jadite* wot car? i want a slate grey aston martin vanquish... sadly i can't afford that at the moment, would cost me how much? close to 1 mil?


 
can u imagine putting stash of cash worth of at least sgd750,000 in a carpark lot.... hahhaa


----------



## loves

robee said:


> can u imagine putting stash of cash worth of at least sgd750,000 in a carpark lot.... hahhaa


 
i can definitely imagine putting my bottom on a pile of 750k! phwoar

but a car depreciates doesn't it? might as well stick with my present car and spend on hermes  phwoar


----------



## robee

loves said:


> i can definitely imagine putting my bottom on a pile of 750k! phwoar
> 
> but a car depreciates doesn't it? might as well stick with my present car and spend on hermes  phwoar


 
oh yes, big depreciation during the first few years, and yes, stick to H  
and buy a normal car


----------



## Jadeite

irishlass1029 said:


> ...when your dog is scared she's going to be next up on eBay to fund your next H purchase!


 

and there i was thinking how to raise money for my H fund....such an easy and obvious answer!


----------



## zrusky7

Sigh. When you start referring to sorbet in Hermes colors. 

Framboise,  Curry, Parchemin. Yup, that's me.


----------



## Ms Birkin

You start referring to the colour of things in the terms of Hermes leather colours, even DH has started doing it!


----------



## hypoxia

You think of purchases in terms of H scarves, eg hmm, a Gucci dress in the style I had in mind... or four new scarves which I could wear with dresses, jeans, shirts, t-shirts...


----------



## hermesluvaffair

...when you refer to your kellys and birkins as your daughters and you know the exact date of their adoption by heart...


----------



## BJspring

When you see some pretty patterns of skirts or other attire in other stores, and you cannot help wondering "what if H makes them into another scarf or GW or pointu or vintage 70...."


----------



## Diva999

When DH has a picture of your Birkin in his phone instead of you...just saying


----------



## robee

Diva999 said:


> When DH has a picture of your Birkin in his phone instead of you...just saying


----------



## Julide

Diva999 said:


> When DH has a picture of your Birkin in his phone instead of you...just saying



:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dreamdoll

Diva999 said:


> When DH has a picture of your Birkin in his phone instead of you...just saying


----------



## Felle1984

... when I match or buy clothes just to match my H items!! LOL


----------



## BARONESSELLENII

I received  a scarf Aux Portes du Palais as a gift, I printed out the 16 pages of play time with your scarf and realize I have to get a scarf ring. I went to eBay to see if I can bid or buy one. The used scarf ring was selling for over $100; I though to myself, just go and purchase a scarf ring from Hermes for $125. The next day my friend who gave me the scarf started reading about Hermes scarfes and emailed me and told me to pick out a scarf ring because I will need one for the scarf. I was shocked and I replied back and sent him the one I wanted. He ordered it as a gift for my birthday along with the Kelly Caleche perfume. I live in Asia and Hermes does not ship over here, so my friend had to use my Mom's address from the States. My Mother was impress with the silver packaging from Hermes and when I  received the silver package I was very excited and when I open and saw the one orange box with the scarf inside and open the perfume and it had the orange box I was a very happy camper. So, when I receive another orange box I will be very happy. Now, I understand the quality of Hermes comes with a very expensive price tag. I will be on  a cruise to the Caribbean and will visit Hermes in St Martin. I will be looking at the purses now. I have my scarf for the spring and summer and need the fall and winter scarf; Brazil in black. My friend asks me for Christmas what I want I will let him know something from Hermes.


----------



## petpringles

Diva999 said:


> When DH has a picture of your Birkin in his phone instead of you...just saying


 
OMG Diva999...you just described me!  such shame!  woe is me!  I have a poiicture of her H showcase in my Blackberry...why?  It makes me proud to look at things that make me and her H happy!  LOL!


----------



## Diva999

petpringles said:


> OMG Diva999...you just described me! such shame! woe is me! I have a poiicture of her H showcase in my Blackberry...why? It makes me proud to look at things that make me and her H happy! LOL!


 
My DH & you are 2 of a kind!


----------



## petpringles

Diva999 said:


> My DH & you are 2 of a kind!


 
Haha!  Got to admit, now I don't feel so bad!  Thanks!


----------



## Diva999

To you & the Mrs!


----------



## rox_rocks

^^ *PP* and *Diva999* - my DH is the same... 

he's got my collection on his iphone.  his reason --- so I do not duplicate when I go to H.  
I am notorious for buying the same item again...I forget!


----------



## petpringles

rox_rocks said:


> ^^ *PP* and *Diva999* - my DH is the same...
> 
> he's got my collection on his iphone. his reason --- so I do not duplicate when I go to H.
> I am notorious for buying the same item again...I forget!


 
haha...too cute rox!  I have shown it to SAs when I tell them which color they would suggest next...to get their input and "spirits" in the hunt for the bag!  lol!  It has worked several times.  They offered us an orange one over the weekend in Madison...but I wasn't ready to buy one yet!  Tuition time!  lol!


----------



## principessa1688

my 5 year old just asked me ... that lady over there with the blue is that a kelly or a birkin


----------



## Diva999

rox_rocks said:


> ^^ *pp* and *diva999* - my dh is the same...
> 
> he's got my collection on his iphone. His reason --- so i do not duplicate when i go to h.
> I am notorious for buying the same item again...i forget!


 
:d


----------



## Diva999

^^^^


----------



## shelbygirl

when you're sitting in a boring meeting (are there really any other kind??) and you start doodling the names of H colors down the side of a piece of paper....I grouped them by colors: ciel, lagon, bleu de prusse, indigo, bleu abysse, bleu jean....you get the picture....


----------



## luv2shophandbag

principessa1688 said:


> my 5 year old just asked me ... that lady over there with the blue is that a kelly or a birkin



um..is your 5 year old a girl???


----------



## Mree43

I'm on the phone with an irate person, I open the pictures on my computer and look at my bags. Always puts a smile on my face and helps me deal with all the irate people who yell at me all day long.


----------



## pamella

Have made an orange file of all pictures of H items I have ripped out of magazines!


----------



## LQYB

^^I used to do that,lol.


----------



## rockyp

... you start talking to DH about H bags, H scarves, H jewellry... etc and he pretends to listen for the 20th time that day!


----------



## principessa1688

luv2shophandbag said:


> um..is your 5 year old a girl???


 
yeah forgot to mention that


----------



## sofiebag

Leaving your Birkin on your Bedroom Bureau so its the first thing you see when you wake up. Forget your hubbie


----------



## peppers90

Your DH says: "you must be wearing those Hermes bracelets" when he hears that "clinking" sound they make when you layer 'em.....


----------



## twigz

I did this as well!!!  LOL~  



shelbygirl said:


> when you're sitting in a boring meeting (are there really any other kind??) and you start doodling the names of H colors down the side of a piece of paper....I grouped them by colors: ciel, lagon, bleu de prusse, indigo, bleu abysse, bleu jean....you get the picture....


----------



## Bag-terfly

shelbygirl said:


> when you're sitting in a boring meeting (are there really any other kind??) and you start doodling the names of H colors down the side of a piece of paper....I grouped them by colors: ciel, lagon, bleu de prusse, indigo, bleu abysse, bleu jean....you get the picture....


 
That's exactly what I did today.  I didn't realize I know that many H colors.  On our way home, I felt so bad when DH mentioned that I must have took down every detail, since I was writing so intensively.


----------



## NewBVfan

When you buy a H scarf to wear as a top so that you can wear it when you go into a Hermes store next time (for me it's Japan).


----------



## ClassicTwist

When you're choosing a colour at the nail salon and you see the colours in Hermes colours (eg ciel, parchemin). I went for rose dragee today!


----------



## NewBVfan

ClassicTwist said:


> When you're choosing a colour at the nail salon and you see the colours in Hermes colours (eg ciel, parchemin). I went for rose dragee today!


 

Haha, I love this one!


----------



## hair-mess

rockyp said:


> ... you start talking to DH about H bags, H scarves, H jewellry... etc and he pretends to listen for the 20th time that day!



just read that one to my DH and heard him sigh and giggle at the same time. 

also did the one with the meeting just the other day. I counted the h-colours in my paisley blouse and came up with quite a few.


----------



## ggrggr24

You paint your kitchen Hermes boite orange....


----------



## shelbygirl

ClassicTwist said:


> When you're choosing a colour at the nail salon and you see the colours in Hermes colours (eg ciel, parchemin). I went for rose dragee today!


 
I can identify - I had my feet done today and they look almost rouge garrance


----------



## Diva999

classictwist said:


> when you're choosing a colour at the nail salon and you see the colours in hermes colours (eg ciel, parchemin). I went for rose dragee today!


 
:d


----------



## Diva999

Ha!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I looked down at my new watchband and thought, Rouge H croc!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Buying clothes/shoes to match your bags. 

I was out shopping today and I bought a blouse to match a new bag that I bought myself for my birthday. Will post a reveal in late September when I open it up.


----------



## nyyparis

I dream of buying birkin


----------



## NicAddict

When all the SA's look over and greet us by name. 

And when 5yr. DD asks to look at Kelly bags... 
did we ruin her for life already ? I like to think that we are preparing the ground-works, i.e. study hard my dear so you can earn enough money to buy all these beautiful things... (so far it's not working, her reply so far is: Why, you have money...you can buy me those things...)


----------



## Bag-terfly

You know you're addicted to Hermes when....
you read everyone's posts and you realize that you can relate to so many of them.


----------



## Bag-terfly

Oh, here's another one.... when DH new favorite color is also orange and he says, "Sweetheart, whatever makes you happy."


----------



## NicAddict

when I start wondering how much it would be to have my car's interior redone by the magicians of H

(Porsche Fbg... not a bad idea)


----------



## IFFAH

...I keep posting pics and figuring out the colours.


----------



## NicAddict

and if one key on the keyboard is fading rapidly (F5 maybe) from clicking reload too many times on any thread involving orange boxes...


----------



## Roo Cambonne

NicAddict said:


> When all the SA's look over and greet us by name.
> 
> *And when 5yr. DD asks to look at Kelly bags...*
> did we ruin her for life already ? I like to think that we are preparing the ground-works, i.e. study hard my dear so you can earn enough money to buy all these beautiful things... (so far it's not working, her reply so far is: Why, you have money...you can buy me those things...)


 
 Mine demands gavroches (thankfully)!


----------



## NicAddict

Roo Cambonne said:


> Mine demands gavroches (thankfully)!


She's not walking out with Kellies (yet) but she always manages to get perfume samples...


----------



## Roo Cambonne

^ and in a recent french branch - a ribbon with a little fragrance on!

Oddly this works - as they have managed to divert me from my Les Exclusifs to one bottle each of 24 and Caleche!


----------



## veromimo

now let me share my story :
I began to buy H for about 10 years ago, started with small items (gavroche, small china, cadenas ) then silver jewellery and some bags (herbag, GP, sherpa ) and a cap code. I liked hermes but not found I was addicted. I've already sold most of this items because I did'nt use theese bags, just loved their shape but didn't find them very practical....I did not buying H items in the last 3 years, always chloé , vuitton etc....
At the beginning of this years I sold my sherpa backpack in clemence (was like new) and decided to replace by another H bag. went to local store and bought a black phw 35 birkin in swift at the end of july AND NOW : H dreams all nights !!! TOTALLY ADDICTED this time, I bought 2 scarves, one leather bracelet, go tomorrow pick up a scarf ring and a twilly, and wants so many things !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allaboutnice

LOL, *Classictwist* at your nail polish, I keep wondering if I could pull off etoupe <<too corpse-like perhaps>>

another confirmation of my addiction...when Hermes adverts are included in your holiday photos:


----------



## jeszica

I went back to the doctor to remove my stitches after my surgery and told him..your fees cost me a birkin!!!  Immediately he retorted back you have medical insurance!


----------



## NicAddict

When you walk in with the intention to get something for free and walk out again (rain coat for Birkin) and end up instead walking out after having spent almost an hour looking at bags and ordering one....


----------



## mooks

allaboutnice said:


> LOL, *Classictwist* at your nail polish, I keep wondering if I could pull off etoupe <<too corpse-like perhaps>>
> 
> another confirmation of my addiction...when Hermes adverts are included in your holiday photos:



LOL!! It's the same with taking photos of the stores wherever you go. I have a picture of the Heathrow T3 store on my iPhone which I e-mailed to *Chaz* and she was as happy with it as I was!!


----------



## shelbygirl

when you go to type a url in your brower line and it starts with "h", but instead of getting the url you want, you get "www.hermes" because that's what your browser "remembers".....


----------



## loves

i can see vert anis, blue abysse, rouge garrance, white and H orange in my avatar....oh and a nice pink too, perhaps the new a/w09 bubble gum pink, dunno the name though


----------



## hair-mess

:bump:

..... you don´t take the chance to try (and buy) Jimmy Choo's (*30% off*), because stores are only open for one more hour and you haven't been to Hermès yet.


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ for me, when you say no more hermes and yet a few months later, things happen and then it is all totally possible and hermes is back on the menu


----------



## Diva999

When you walk in & the SA"s ask you for knotting tips!!


----------



## X0X0

veromimo said:


> now let me share my story :
> I began to buy H for about 10 years ago, started with small items (gavroche, small china, cadenas ) then silver jewellery and some bags (herbag, GP, sherpa ) and a cap code. I liked hermes but not found I was addicted. I've already sold most of this items because I did'nt use theese bags, just loved their shape but didn't find them very practical....I did not buying H items in the last 3 years, always chloé , vuitton etc....
> At the beginning of this years I sold my sherpa backpack in clemence (was like new) and decided to replace by another H bag. went to local store and bought a black phw 35 birkin in swift at the end of july AND NOW : H dreams all nights !!! TOTALLY ADDICTED this time, I bought 2 scarves, one leather bracelet, go tomorrow pick up a scarf ring and a twilly, and wants so many things !!!!!!!!!!


 
Veromimo...sounds like the slippery slope to H ADDICTION!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

...when your DH makes Hermes comparisons when trying to explain things to you.

My DH mentions H items to explain just about anything: health insurance, car repairs, etc. By doing this, he knows he can 1) capture and maintain my attention 2) relate to something I know and love 3) make a serious subject more interesting and fun!

An example: "If we switch to XYZ health insurance, the amount we would save each year is equivalent to your Picotin."


----------



## ariluvya21

I'm definitely #s 1 through 5.  I'm also what some of the ladies added!


----------



## Julide

Diva999 said:


> When you walk in & the SA"s ask you for knotting tips!!



:lolots:



HermesNewbie said:


> ...when your DH makes Hermes comparisons when trying to explain things to you.
> 
> My DH mentions H items to explain just about anything: health insurance, car repairs, etc. By doing this, he knows he can 1) capture and maintain my attention 2) relate to something I know and love 3) make a serious subject more interesting and fun!
> 
> An example: "If we switch to XYZ health insurance, the amount we would save each year is equivalent to your Picotin."


:lolots:

Love these!!!


----------



## sweetlust

I'm sorry to bump this thread but I couldn't find the thread about Hermes dreams....

I would like to share this just for the fun of it.

I had the weirdest dream of being offered a WHITE (pure blanc) MATT CROC LINDY. In my dreams it was totally TDF and I was on my laptop doing a reveal on TPF with many many pictures of this beauty!

I woke up and don't remember seeing it anywhere so there's no place to go except to our Reference Library but sadly, this beauty doesn't exist! :cry: It was so beautiful...


----------



## fashionistaO

v cute *sweetlust*!  .. or when you notice those new '*IT*' items no longer hold your attention


----------



## fufu

I know I'm addicted to Hermes when 
I only search for Hermes in Ebay..


----------



## elizabethk

When you take your orange box into the paint store and tell them to color match it for you so you can paint your wall that color.


----------



## mattking2000

Ha! I have another one to add, I love seeing this thread bumped up!

I was looking through the reference library on a lengthy trip on the greyhound, and I guess I was sort of spacing and looking at the library at the same time.  I acutally drooled on the keyboard!  The guy next to me tapped me and informed me that drool tended to short out keyboards !

Now the L and semicolon keys kind of stick to the base of the keyborad whenever i press them, and I have to delete alll the extra L's ush:


----------



## greeneyesct

You know that you are certifiably obsessed when it starts to rain and you lift your shirt up.....upper midriff high, to protect your precious bag. It's true I got LOTS of stares


----------



## hambisyosa

You know when your addicted to H when...you can't stop blabbering about H even while your husband :greengrin:sleeps !


----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots:


----------



## esmeh

allaboutnice said:


> LOL, *Classictwist* at your nail polish, I keep wondering if I could pull off etoupe <<too corpse-like perhaps>>
> 
> another confirmation of my addiction...when Hermes adverts are included in your holiday photos:


 
*aan*
It was this part of your post "too corpse-like perhaps" that prompted me to add this one:
My DS and DH agreed, after a conversation over dinner about whether they would prefer burial or cremation when their time came, that as far as I was concerned, it was a forgone conclusion that I would be placed in ........................... can you guess?? Yep, an orange box !!
I ask you!!!


----------



## hair-mess

... when you finally manage to overcome your fears (at age past 30), taking drivers' lessons and pass the test, so you can "help" DH taking the car to the *MOTHERSHIP!*

sorry for beeing , but I just passed my test today (+ I'm on my fifth glass of champagne)!  

Now all I gotta do is find that "money tree", so we can fill up our car with lots of *orange boxes*!


----------



## Diva999

I'll toast to that hair-mess,congrats on your test!!


----------



## hair-mess

Diva999 said:


> I'll toast to that hair-mess,congrats on your test!!



THANK YOU, *Diva*! And cheers, to you, too!


----------



## esmeh

:tispy:

congratulations hair-mess


----------



## X0X0

hambisyosa said:


> You know when your addicted to H when...you can't stop blabbering about H even while your husband :greengrin:sleeps !


 
:lolots:


----------



## shelbygirl

Congratulations, *Hair-mess*!


----------



## shelbygirl

I just had an addiction moment - I've spent the last 15 minutes arranging my Hermes-related bookmarks into a folder for scarf/shawl resellers, bag/accessory resellers, reference sites, blogs, and bookmarked TPF threads that I want to go back and review. It was taking me much too long to find anything in my previous folder - there were over 50 links there. I know, I'm insane....


----------



## lovely64

hair-mess said:


> ... when you finally manage to overcome your fears (at age past 30), taking drivers' lessons and pass the test, so you can "help" DH taking the car to the *MOTHERSHIP!*
> 
> sorry for beeing , but I just passed my test today (+ I'm on my fifth glass of champagne)!
> 
> Now all I gotta do is find that "money tree", so we can fill up our car with lots of *orange boxes*!


 Just read this! Congrats hair-mess


----------



## GirlieShoppe

*Congrats, Hair-Mess!!*

I have another one to add to the thread...

You know you're addicted to Hermes when your 6-year-old DD *loudly* proclaims in the middle of a Coach boutique (while buying Christmas gifts):

"Mommy, these purses aren't as pretty as Hermes!" :shame:


----------



## jessie77

^^Same here. You know you (and your 11 year old DD)
are addicted to Hermes when you point to a bag in the
store and ask, "Do you like that bag?" and she replies,
"Do you mean the one under the troika Kelly?" and
the SA says, "Did she just say what I thought she said?"


----------



## Diva999

Now that is too cute!


----------



## I'll take two

You know your addicted to hermes when;
Your DH tells you that you are like a mountaineer because you climb one mountain and immediately start planning your next expedition.

Secondly you tell your DH that you love him and he seriously believes you were talking to your newest bag not him!!!!!!!!:busted


----------



## robee

I just read this, and congratulations!!!!!!

nothing beats driving home with a boot full of orange boots... even the passenger seats up to the roof!!!!



hair-mess said:


> ... when you finally manage to overcome your fears (at age past 30), taking drivers' lessons and pass the test, so you can "help" DH taking the car to the *MOTHERSHIP!*
> 
> sorry for beeing , but I just passed my test today (+ I'm on my fifth glass of champagne)!
> 
> Now all I gotta do is find that "money tree", so we can fill up our car with lots of *orange boxes*!


----------



## ariluvya21

When you drive to your H shop in a blizzard just because you have an insatiable need for a new scarf and come out not just with the scarf, but with a scarf ring and the Hermes Carre Book!


----------



## hair-mess

*THANK YOU* *shelby, lovely, HermesNewbie, jessie77 and robee*!

*shelby* - very impressive! I could only wish I was so organized. 

*HermesNewbie* and *Jessie77* - don't have kids yet, but I'm definitly hoping for a DD (that would also help a lot with that investment excuse )

*I'll take two* - very creative. 

*ariluvya21* - as a new driver I definitly have to say: very impressive to that one as well. Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## robee

*Hair-mess* - with DS, it can be your pushing pressie, with DD, it's her future heirloom.  DH has more excuse to buy more bags for u


----------



## birkel

o my god i do all of them and imagine myself wearing the product and think if i truly want it jijijijijijijijijijiji ....... guilty as charged


----------



## purseinsanity

HermesNewbie said:


> *Congrats, Hair-Mess!!*
> 
> I have another one to add to the thread...
> 
> You know you're addicted to Hermes when your 6-year-old DD *loudly* proclaims in the middle of a Coach boutique (while buying Christmas gifts):
> 
> "Mommy, these purses aren't as pretty as Hermes!" :shame:



LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

jessie77 said:


> ^^Same here. You know you (and your 11 year old DD)
> are addicted to Hermes when you point to a bag in the
> store and ask, "Do you like that bag?" and she replies,
> "Do you mean the one under the troika Kelly?" and
> the SA says, "Did she just say what I thought she said?"



Heehee!  Can't wait until my DD can do that!


----------



## fashionistaO

v cute .. I guess I still have to work on my H recognition .. need to make some flash cards^


----------



## X0X0

when you drive all the way out to Ikea just to buy a glass display cabinet to display your H goodies so you can admire H goodies even when the H stores are closed.


----------



## hypoxia

Everything in your favourite store from a few years ago (Mulberry) looks so inexpensive, you dither over whether it's reasonable to take one in each colour...


----------



## Jadeite

when you unwrap Xmas presents and start describing them in Hermes colours.


----------



## Jadeite

when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.


----------



## hypoxia

Jadeite said:


> when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.



  Jadeite, you silly thing!  Go and take a shower!


----------



## Jadeite

hypoxia said:


> Jadeite, you silly thing!  Go and take a shower!



Aww shucks. Yes m'am. :busted


----------



## babycj!

...when you finally find yourself reading this thread!



(i guess i can't deny the *H* addiction anymore)


----------



## Luva Pug

When any spare time I have lends itself to me checking H forum, ebay for H finds, and actually having a dream about H.
Yes i had a dream last night, that i was in FSH and was handed a BJ birkin- ahhh my next mission!!


----------



## purseinsanity

LOL!  You all made me laugh!  Not at you, but with you!!


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.



:lolots:


----------



## 880

Your DH is spending quality time with you; he is trying to say something important. You round the corner and casually glance inside the window of your neighborhood florist (or other neighborhood shop). You see someone with a victoria (or another bag you haven;t considered before), in a leather you don;t normally like (for me, clemence), in a color that isn;t typically 'you', (for me,  maybe bouginvinea sp?) and you lose track of what the heck your DH is saying because you are thinking, "should a bouginvinea victoria in clemence be on the wish list?"


----------



## Notorious Pink

You design colorways in your head. When you should be sleeping.


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

How do you guys afford all of these expensive bags?!


----------



## hypoxia

GoodGoneGirl said:


> How do you guys afford all of these expensive bags?!



Some ladies work hard for many years, and earn enviable salaries.
Some ladies earn bonuses, awards, or supplements for their achievements.
Some ladies earn modest salaries, but save up for a special purchase.

Some ladies spend other peoples money.  I believe the commonest sources are a wealthy spouse, or inherited money from relatives or benefactors.

How do you not know this?


----------



## Sammyjoe

You are addicted to reading everything to do with Hermes


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

hypoxia said:


> Some ladies work hard for many years, and earn enviable salaries.
> Some ladies earn bonuses, awards, or supplements for their achievements.
> Some ladies earn modest salaries, but save up for a special purchase.
> 
> Some ladies spend other peoples money.  I believe the commonest sources are a wealthy spouse, or inherited money from relatives or benefactors.
> 
> How do you not know this?


I just wanted to know, I am afraid I don't belong on this forum, I can only dream about owning an hermes purse XD


----------



## purseinsanity

^Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Sammyjoe

GoodGoneGirl said:


> I just wanted to know, I am afraid I don't belong on this forum, I can only dream about owning an hermes purse XD


 
If you can read or have machine that lets you read if you are blind you are more than welcome, this section and every single one on TPF is open to all. :welcome2:

Feel free to post away!!


----------



## hermeschicuk

welcome - and responses are light hearted around here - everyones welcome


----------



## ardneish

GoodGoneGirl said:


> I just wanted to know, I am afraid I don't belong on this forum, I can only dream about owning an hermes purse XD


 

Always remember "Dreams can come true"


----------



## hypoxia

ardneish said:


> Always remember "Dreams can come true"



Absolutely! 

GoodGoneGirl, please stay, and keep your dreams alive... who knows what the future might bring!


----------



## GoodGoneGirl

hypoxia said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> GoodGoneGirl, please stay, and keep your dreams alive... who knows what the future might bring!


You're all so kind 

So... who here is on one of those famous waiting lists? --I watched a whole documentary on how hermes purses are made, and how long the waiting lists are!--


----------



## Maedi

Kind words and cool encouragement - I love it! 
I have collected H scarves for 17 years and have long dreamed about one day owning a Birkin or Kelly - so far it still seems way out of reach with 3 little ones and family abroad who I want to visit - but I hope that "Dreams can come true". Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## JadeFor3st

I've only recently started buying H, but I believe I'm addicted because ...

-I've either been on the phone with my SA or saw her every single week for the past two months.
-I try to find whatever time from my normal schedule to read tPF. 
-After reading other H reveals, add to my already long list of wants. (The scary part is there hasn't been many unwanted items I've seen!)


----------



## the_kelly_1day

...whenever you see a bright orange paper shopping bag, you think it is related to Hermes


----------



## lulilu

GoodGoneGirl, I know how you feel.  I lurked here, learning as much as I could, before I got my first birkin.  Only then did I feel "worthy" to post.  But that was so wrong, because all the members here are so gracious and welcoming.  And there is a huge range of collections owned by members here, from teeny (or none) to astounding.  It makes no difference at all.


----------



## hair-mess

I know, this is not a new one, but count me in on the club of:

...when you drive several hours to your favorite boutique (only beeing able to spend one hour there before it closes) and drive back the same day - just so you're able to see things you wanted to IRL! (really helps, when making decisions)


----------



## shelbygirl

....when your mom shows you her new car and your mind says, I think the colorn is a combo of ciel and bleu abysse.


----------



## pamella

As you are on your drive home from H, you can hardly concentrate as you are trying
to take your purchases out of the bag and drool while driving!!  And then you are
already planning your next trip to H!


----------



## lil_fashionista

When you're walking and so shocked to see a Birkin that you stop dead in your tracks and everyone behind you runs into you.

GoodGoneGirl - please stay.  I don't own a Birkin and may never get one, but these women are some of the warmest and friendliest on tPF and that's why I love the H forum.


----------



## Bagged

Jadeite said:


> when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.


Oh shoot! :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Hermesforlife

hypoxia said:


> Some ladies work hard for many years, and earn enviable salaries.
> Some ladies earn bonuses, awards, or supplements for their achievements.
> Some ladies earn modest salaries, but save up for a special purchase.
> 
> Some ladies spend other peoples money.  I believe the commonest sources are a wealthy spouse, or inherited money from relatives or benefactors.
> 
> How do you not know this?



And wouldn't the best be a combination of all of these!


----------



## heminway

. . . you work a little Hermes into every day--by wearing something, by going to an H store, or by ogling something here on tpf or elsewhere on the Web.  [sigh]


----------



## FlgirlFM

...your husband renames you "Orange Intoxication"


----------



## I4H

I discovered I'm addicted to "H" scarves when I would see a particular outfit and immediately think of a scarf to match.  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## IceEarl

Hi hi 14H, welcome to the H world 

You might enjoy the below too :

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/y...-to-hermes-when-30239.html?highlight=addicted


----------



## miyake0214

GoodGoneGirl said:


> I just wanted to know, I am afraid I don't belong on this forum, I can only dream about owning an hermes purse XD



GoodGoneGirl, dreaming is part of Hermes addiction. I day dream about it,
I dream in my sleep. I dream that I get a windfall soon or marry a dirty old man (Oh, I forgot that my grey hair is popping out already- that is how long I have been dreaming) so I can buy all the Hermes I drool over on my computer screen.

I see oranges everywhere. It is 5:18 AM here, 6:18 without the Daylight Saving Time. You guessed it, I am attending a forum this early.

My first Hermes is a cardholder and a scarf. I sniff the leather and lovingly touch the boxes. I do this everyday before , in between or after going to work. These are small items. Very nil compared to what the others have. But I don't feel like I don't belong. We always start from something. Having nothing does not mean that you are out.

So welcome and stay put. You will be surprised.


----------



## miyake0214

Jadeite said:


> when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.



 thinking.. if i can relate to this..

Mezzopiano can definitely put a great visual for this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

How about this? 

When you are doing a job interview in the potential new office, instead of concentrating on considering the role, you first check out the office interior to see if it will match your new Birkin? 

I actually did this...


----------



## mimibag

the_kelly_1day said:


> ...whenever you see a bright orange paper shopping bag, you think it is related to Hermes



me too!!!


----------



## prettychic

Purdue1988 said:


> I've only recently started buying H, but I believe I'm addicted because ...
> 
> -I've either been on the phone with my SA or saw her every single week for the past two months.
> -I try to find whatever time from my normal schedule to read tPF.
> -After reading other H reveals, add to my already long list of wants. (The scary part is there hasn't been many unwanted items I've seen!)



This describes me right now, I'm in my Hermes "stage"....
Purdue1988, just where are you now, wondering if the  Hermes "stage" ever passes....


----------



## Julide

prettychic said:


> This describes me right now, I'm in my Hermes "stage"....
> Purdue1988, just where are you now, wondering if the  Hermes "stage" ever passes....



For me: sadlyit did...enjoy it while you can...after awhile it takes something truly special to get my heart racing.


----------



## anez

You typo "Kelly" for "Hello".

On your proper laptop keyboard, not even your phone.

While not even (consciously?) thinking about Hermes.

Muscle memory is a terrible thing. :shame:


----------



## fashionistaO

julide, what would it take to resuscitate you 



Julide said:


> For me: sadlyit did...enjoy it while you can...after awhile it takes something truly special to get my heart racing.


----------



## Champers21

........when you buy your 8month old DD a Kelly doll bag. One must start the Hermes journey young  My DD was given the Hermes hooded towels before she was born n she has the new libris cashmere silk stole in baby pink as her blanket


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> julide, what would it take to resuscitate you



Maybesean carryingan orange box!!


----------



## miyake0214

Julide said:


> Maybesean carryingan orange box!!



Delivering the orange box delicately at your lap.. Fabulous..


----------



## Julide

miyake0214 said:


> Delivering the orange box delicately at your lap.. Fabulous..



I like the way you think!!!


----------



## good life

You know you're an addict when... during a team tennis match (USTA), I get a voicemail from my Vegas SA telling me that my 35 orange birkin was in. I live in the SF bay area. Between sets, I call DH to book a flight in the afternoon and proceed to purposely throw the match and start losing fast. What's more important, tennis, with the team depending on you or Hermes? Tennis is just a game, Hermes is forever. Upon arrival in Vegas, we drop off luggage at hotel and go straight to the H shop. Stepping through the doors, I had tears of happiness coming down. Waiting for me was my first Birkin. Oh joy of joys!!!


----------



## r.b_boi

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!





La Vanguardia said:


> I aslo have to add:
> 
> 9. When you start selling your other bags to get more Hermès funds LOL!
> 10. When you look around the city as you walk trying to check who's carrying a Hermès bag.



#2, 3, 5, 8, & 10 is TOTALLY me...

i have one to add: you forget about some of your items...i actually forgot I ordered the orange BDG...talk about a pleasant surprise!!!


----------



## r.b_boi

oh...and carrying an umbrella with you at all times, just in case it precipitates...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

When you start qualifying the price of non- related items in terms of Birkin bags....
For example..we need to pay #?$! to fix the pool? That's a birkin bag!!! LOL.....


----------



## spit_fire69

hermesgroupie said:


> May I add, no other hand bag just "does it" for you.



This is definitely where I am now....and it kind of snuck up on me....out of the blue (or orange)....go figure


----------



## chicinthecity777

texasgirliegirl said:


> When you start qualifying the price of non- related items in terms of Birkin bags....
> For example..we need to pay #?$! to fix the pool? That's a birkin bag!!! LOL.....



Ha ha, I just did this over the weekend! One of our friends bought a porsche 911 in spring and sold it 7 months later because he and his wife are now expecting a baby boy therefore they traded for a family car. He told us he lost £6k on the Porsche. And I immediately said that's money for a Birkin bag!


----------



## prettychic

good life said:


> You know you're an addict when... during a team tennis match (USTA), I get a voicemail from my Vegas SA telling me that my 35 orange birkin was in. I live in the SF bay area. Between sets, I call DH to book a flight in the afternoon and proceed to purposely throw the match and start losing fast. What's more important, tennis, with the team depending on you or Hermes? Tennis is just a game, Hermes is forever. Upon arrival in Vegas, we drop off luggage at hotel and go straight to the H shop. Stepping through the doors, I had tears of happiness coming down. Waiting for me was my first Birkin. Oh joy of joys!!!


congrats


----------



## miyake0214

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ha ha, I just did this over the weekend! One of our friends bought a porsche 911 in spring and sold it 7 months later because he and his wife are now expecting a baby boy therefore they traded for a family car. He told us he lost £6k on the Porsche. And I immediately said that's money for a Birkin bag!



did you paint your new office orange yet? or did you choose a decor or color combo that matches your Birkin? ha dear xiang xiang?


----------



## Bornsocialite26

when you open tpf and you go directly to the H forum! well that's what has happened to yours truly for weeks now....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

LOL!!! designing colorways in your head when your about to sleep haha!!! insane... I hope I would not reach such stage!! but I swear colors playing in my head lately is not good... that purple new libris stole and iris I keep thinking...am I so hooked already? or just the start?....no, no.... ok is first stage denial?


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> did you paint your new office orange yet? or did you choose a decor or color combo that matches your Birkin? ha dear xiang xiang?



Hee hee... I would if they let me!


----------



## r.b_boi

Bornsocialite26 said:


> when you open tpf and you go directly to the H forum! well that's what has happened to yours truly for weeks now....



or when your browser automatically takes you to the h forum when you type in tpf or go to most visited sites...


----------



## miyake0214

r.b_boi said:


> or when your browser automatically takes you to the h forum when you type in tpf or go to most visited sites...



haha.. it is already bookmarked and i have never logged out.


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> haha.. it is already bookmarked and i have never logged out.



Same here! I have a permi page on TPF on my iPhone and I never log out either on my laptop at home or on my iPhone.


----------



## miyake0214

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Same here! I have a permi page on TPF on my iPhone and I never log out either on my laptop at home or on my iPhone.


xiang


----------



## visitor2chanel

Miyaki/ Xiang Xiang ,  same here. Also has a permi page on iPad !!!


----------



## miyake0214

visitor2chanel said:


> Miyaki/ Xiang Xiang ,  same here. Also has a permi page on iPad !!!



great to know I am not alone. I am still normal..


----------



## chicinthecity777

miyake0214 said:


> great to know I am not alone. I am still normal..



*miyake, visitor2chanel*, I believe this type of behaviour is totally normal just as one would eat and sleep! It's essential part of life!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

r.b_boi said:


> or when your browser automatically takes you to the h forum when you type in tpf or go to most visited sites...



oh there you go..... and I just woke up... and here I am in sinful world of H.....phewwwwww... as I clearly told my self no, no, cant get hooked in the H side...but my browser did take me to the H forum a while ago haha!!!

also I think... you know you are addicted when you tend to ignore other brands you cared about then you go on convincing your friends and family that H bag's quality is the best......hmmmmmm..... 

lastly, you tend to buy all those stoles and scarves when you can't buy a certain bag at the moment...yikes!!!


----------



## mashimaro8888

addicted to Hermes when I watched Victoria Beckham on the news 6 years ago. Stop by H store to put myself on the reserve list, but waited for 3 years until they canceled waiting list.


----------



## chanelno1

1.when I am gunna stop buying everything so I can buy my first birkin/kelly bag  I just recently decided I need a H purse


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last night a radio station I was listening to aired a commercial that said "Get 3 toolboxes for the price of 1."  I was half asleep when I heard it, and I remember thinking "I have to call my SA and tell her I want that 3 for 1 Toolbox deal."


----------



## miyake0214

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last night a radio station I was listening to aired a commercial that said "Get 3 toolboxes for the price of 1."  I was half asleep when I heard it, and I remember thinking "I have to call my SA and tell her I want that 3 for 1 Toolbox deal."



:lolots::lolots:- hahaha.. good one MB


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My party organizer asked what shade of orange do you like for your son's party, I quickly replied....hermes orange! Like the paper bag!


----------



## rains

chanelno1 said:


> 1.when I am gunna stop buying everything so I can buy my first birkin/kelly bag  I just recently decided I need a H purse


 
me too, totally agree... the other day DH proposed that I needed some more new clothes, and I told him to skip it and save it up for an H bag.

Another one...

There are times when I am day dreaming, and hubby sees the look on my face and asks me which H bag am I thinking about now


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> Last night a radio station I was listening to aired a commercial that said "Get 3 toolboxes for the price of 1."  I was half asleep when I heard it, and I remember thinking "I have to call my SA and tell her I want that 3 for 1 Toolbox deal."



Ha ha! This is hilarious!:lolots:


----------



## Irishgal

You know you are addicted when you have successfully developed a co-addict, my DH loves H and recently suggested I needed a "pop color birkin to go with the dull rouge H and VN".


----------



## lulilu

Irishgal said:


> You know you are addicted when you have successfully developed a co-addict, my DH loves H and recently suggested I needed a "pop color birkin to go with the dull rouge H and VN".



Lucky girl!!!


----------



## ialberto22

Well i'm a man xD but i Love the men's Hermes Products! xD 

soo

1-When you are thinking in Hermes when you'r doing an exam..
2- When you put in your BBM you'r name plus - Hermes
3- When you put in an Exam Hermes and not your name ...mistake


----------



## miyake0214

when you are logged in TPF day and night...and Mezzo sees you everywhere? right Mezzo and Clutch?


----------



## eggpudding

When you are yet to own any H but love lurking in this forum day and night anyway


----------



## mrssparkles

When you dream about special Xmas Hermes packaging ...


----------



## bagalogist

when you convert everyone in the family to value objects in terms of 'Birkin Currency'.


----------



## djmm

When you think LV are cheap bags


----------



## anilin3

i think about hermes everyday. even during office hours, i could just browse TPF or ebay just to look at hermes, telling to myself i want to have this color and that color 

sometimes i even dream of purchasing hermes


----------



## Koni

bagalogist and djmm I totally agree


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Another one is when you convince your friends to stop buying other brands....then you turn into a calculator w/ a birkin currency telling them that three flaps equals to a lindy or kelly haha!


----------



## lllux

the_kelly_1day said:


> ...whenever you see a bright orange paper shopping bag, you think it is related to Hermes




Or simply just seeing bright orange! My friend just went to Paris and, in one of the photos he was showing me, I saw a bright orange sign in the background and said, "you went to HERMES?!?!?!!"


----------



## Champers21

When u want to own everything from Hermes!!! Their bags, their porcelain, their crystal ware, their shoes, towels.  scarves, ( u even use their scarves as an art piece in yr home), their perfume, even DD has their gorgeous lambskin shoes, baby pillow n matching blanket !! You want to be surrounded by Hermes!!!!


----------



## anez

When your poor mother can identify an Evelyn (a bag you don't even have) not only 'in the wild' (while out at lunch on Monday) but in its dustbag in the store just from the vague outline shape!

H-obsession is contagious even for those who don't suffer from it, apparently...


----------



## Bee_88

when I wan to buy at least an IT bag in my life...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

When your precocious 7-year-old DD asks the SA at Ann Taylor if she bought her scarf at Hermes. The sweet SA replied, "No, I didn't, but thank you for the compliment!" She was quite surprised that such a young girl even knew what Hermes was! :shame:


----------



## Greentea

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Another one is when you convince your friends to stop buying other brands....then you turn into a calculator w/ a birkin currency telling them that three flaps equals to a lindy or kelly haha!



:true:


----------



## miyake0214

when you and your DH point at almost anything orange on the tv screen: road emergency cones; repair mens' orange vest; shrimps from red lobster commercial


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Greentea said:


> :true:



Hah! we are on the same boat my friend huh?!


----------



## peironglow

1) Used to be anti-orange for the last 30yrs but has accepted her bag and accessories in bright ORANGE! 
2) dress her girl in orange instead of pink 
3) making her husband (who is not brand conscious) wearing H belt, ties n cuff links n able to update what colors of birkins or kelly he has saw for the day 
4) has been thinking n hunting the next H style to own
5) think which H styles may suit her close gfs and convince them why H will make an ideal purchase than C


----------



## loves

i've decided my craie 25 birkin baby will hold my ashes


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> i've decided my craie 25 birkin baby will hold my ashes



I love this!!


----------



## bagalogist

loves,
Wow, u r dead serious ?!:lolots:


----------



## kewave

loves said:


> i've decided my craie 25 birkin baby will hold my ashes


 
Oops, good reason to get a 25! My 35 is too big for my tiny bones.....

You guys are hilarious!!! :lolots:


----------



## Gracemnot

When you start thinking that a bright orange bag is a good classic fashion investment.


----------



## pampered1

When you pan your family's European vacation around  H boutique locations.


----------



## pampered1

Sorry--PLAN


----------



## pampered1

When you have to evacuate your house for a fire and your teenage son says "get the Croc"


----------



## eggpudding

I love everyone's reasons


----------



## Julide

pampered1 said:


> When you have to evacuate your house for a fire and your teenage son says *"get the Croc"*


----------



## prettychic

:true:





Julide said:


>


----------



## loves

i'd get the croc too 

yes ladies, am DEAD serious. i'm still deciding which bag gets cremated with me though.


----------



## Julide

*Loves*:urock:


----------



## shoemania

pampered1 said:


> When you have to evacuate your house for a fire and your teenage son says "get the Croc"


 

I hope you didn't really have a fire and this was just a family meeting for "emergency evacuation planning".


----------



## chicinthecity777

loves said:


> i'd get the croc too
> 
> yes ladies, am DEAD serious. i'm still deciding which bag gets cremated with me though.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lovelychocolate

This thread is great! I can't agree more!


----------



## oh-so-chic

When one of the reasons you want to travel to Amsterdam is that they have a hermes store... And you dont tell your DH who is paying for the trip


----------



## haveuconfessed

When you wish your christmas tree was surrounded by orange flashes


----------



## n2chanel

When your DH knows the colors and style names as well as you do.


----------



## Greentea

oh-so-chic said:


> When one of the reasons you want to travel to Amsterdam is that they have a hermes store... And you dont tell your DH who is paying for the trip



Guilty of this one, too!


----------



## mezzopiano

Jadeite said:


> when personal hygiene suffers as one is too addicted to tpf. And the butt sticks to the chair.



Bwahahahahaha.... :lolots:



miyake0214 said:


> thinking.. if i can relate to this..
> 
> Mezzopiano can definitely put a great visual for this.



You know you are addicted to H, when finally noticed your hair had mingled with your beard long time ago.


----------



## mezzopiano

You know you are addicted to H when...

you set a secret goal of this life to let H make a new bag line named after you.


----------



## miyake0214

mezzopiano said:


> Bwahahahahaha.... :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you are addicted to H, when finally noticed your hair had mingled with your beard long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mezzopiano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * GOT CREAM???*
Click to expand...


----------



## mezzopiano

miyake0214 said:


> View attachment 1279106
> * GOT CREAM???*



You are addicted to H...
when you use H baume as shaving cream
 or as a replacement of Creme de La Mer.


----------



## clutchbag

I knew I would find *mezzo* on this thread. 




mezzopiano said:


> You know you are addicted to H when...
> you set a secret goal of this life to let H make a new bag line named after you.


 

I'm changing my first name to *Medor*.


----------



## mezzopiano

clutchbag said:


> I'm changing my first name to *Medor*.



LOL!!!
Medor Clutchbag!!! Lucky you~!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

...,When you sincerely believe that orange is a "neutral".......


----------



## clutchbag

....when you sleep with your new H bag the first night you bring her home.


----------



## mezzopiano

... when your new H bag shows up in your dream before delivered.


----------



## New-New

clutchbag said:


> ....when you sleep with your new H bag the first night you bring her home.


 
totally did that myself

also when you use a birkin as a tchotchke in your living room.


----------



## clutchbag

mezzopiano said:


> ... when your new H bag shows up in your dream before delivered.


 
...and when your poor cat just TOTALLY does not understand why you are cuddling a big hunk of cowhide when you could be cuddling HIM!


----------



## lily25

When DH has nightmares about disaster recovery planning for the H bags.


----------



## audreyhepburn

You know you are addicted to Hermes when....

It's prominently featured in the holiday card you send out to friends and family!  Seriously, this year I received a card with two lovely children lying down on Hermes scarves--one Tohu Bohu and the other I did not recognize-- a very visible backdrop to the photo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreyhepburn said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when....
> 
> It's prominently featured in the holiday card you send out to friends and family!  Seriously, this year I received a card with two lovely children lying down on Hermes scarves--one Tohu Bohu and the other I did not recognize-- a very visible backdrop to the photo.



ahww..... that's so sweet! I mean the children lying down on H scarves...


----------



## Champers21

You know you are addicted to Hermes when..................

You need to go visit your Hermes store at least once or twice a month!!!! I missed going to check out H when my DD was just born n have been making forthnightly visits to see if the have anything new or jus to breathe in the Hermes air  

You started out with just one H bag n it's developed to 
- china n glassware
- scarves
- shoes
- ready to wear
- photo frames
- clic clacs  n various other bracelets
- small leather goods, a collection of keychains n am thinking of starting a collection of the cute animal book marks too!!!

Ahhhhhh........ Only thing I haven't gotten is a Hermes watch


----------



## mezzopiano

You know you are addicted to Hermes when...

items made by other "Hermes" seem somehow appealing to you:
such as an engraving machine and a typewriter.


----------



## audreylita

When your boyfriend, who is not into labels, knows the names of all your purses.


----------



## jmzr22

When you look into crowds, you see Mosaique au 24.


----------



## hermes_lemming

when you keep checking this thread even though your collection is complete.


----------



## mezzopiano

... when you feel you found your own tribes here.


----------



## clutchbag

mezzopiano said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when...
> 
> items made by other "Hermes" seem somehow appealing to you:
> such as an engraving machine and a typewriter.


 
Or a *bobblehead. *


----------



## patchworkworld

... when you go to TPF and check the Hermès thread first above all


----------



## mezzopiano

clutchbag said:


> Or a *bobblehead. *



LOL!! I keep Hermes bobblehead near my H bags. They go so well.


----------



## Be11a

You know you're addicted to Hermes when:

1. All of your New Year's resolutions relate either directly or indirectly to the acquisition of more orange boxes. 
2. Your favourite character in 'The Proposal' is Sandra Bullock's Birkin.


----------



## TankerToad

_Yikes~
I think I am in trouble>>>>>_


----------



## Pursepet

You know your addicted when:

1.  Your 7 year old grandaughter asks to take one of your Birkins to school for show and tell and she knows the correct name of the color (Blue Jean), the size (35), the leather (Togo) and the hardware (PHW) that she's selected as the bag she wants you to hand over.

2.  When your DH comes home from meeting with your insurance agent and informs you that the schedule containing your H items costs as much as insuring the house itself.


----------



## hannahsophia

be11a said:


> you know you're addicted to hermes when:
> 
> 1. All of your new year's resolutions relate either directly or indirectly to the acquisition of more orange boxes.
> 2. Your favourite character in 'the proposal' is sandra bullock's birkin.


 
lol @2


----------



## pamella

You know you are addicted when:

    You use the excuse that your dog needs an "outing" for exercise, so you just happen
to take them to a shopping area that just happens to have an "H" store!


----------



## weescot

..when you chose to fly Air France to/from home, as you transit through Charles de Gaulle and can guarantee hitting at least one duty free Hermes Store ....


----------



## costa

pursepet said:


> you know your addicted when:
> 
> 1. * your 7 year old grandaughter asks to take one of your birkins to school for show and tell and she knows the correct name of the color (blue jean), the size (35), the leather (togo) and the hardware (phw) that she's selected as the bag she wants you to hand over.*
> 
> 2.  When your dh comes home from meeting with your insurance agent and informs you that the schedule containing your h items costs as much as insuring the house itself.



lol!


----------



## Pursepet

costa said:


> lol!


 
She's also provided me with a hand-written list of the Birkins and Kellys she wants when I kick the bucket!


----------



## costa

Pursepet said:


> She's also provided me with a hand-written list of the Birkins and Kellys she wants when I kick the bucket!



My DDs did the same to me!


----------



## Be11a

_'when you chose to fly Air France to/from home, as you transit through Charles de Gaulle and can guarantee hitting at least one duty free Hermes Store'_


^^ Well now Weescot, that seems perfectly reasonable to me!


----------



## Be11a

...when travelling through airport security you are more worried about damage occurring to your handbag then to your computer.


----------



## karen25

totally guilty of #6 !!!!


----------



## karen25

costa said:


> lol!


That is fantastic!!!


----------



## hermesugo

You know you are addicted to Hermes when....

Instead of counting sheep when you can't sleep, you count Birkins....


----------



## audreylita

You look at the leather seats in your car and can't decide whether they're clemence or togo.


----------



## princessofthehouse

When you plan all of your outfits around which H bag you feel like sniffing...i mean carrying that day!!!  :shame:


----------



## CDC

It sounds silly but for me, I know when..
I refused to be a girlfriend with a nice cute guy who lives in the No Hermes store city. :wondering


----------



## lily25

^ It doesn't sound silly - for me at least-... I refuse to to go for vacation to places without Hermes stores. It has nothing to do with shopping, mind you, to me Hermes stores for cities are like Michelin stars for restaurants. If a city doesn't have an Hermes store I don't bother. The more stores the better the city.


----------



## CDC

Thank you lily25, you make me feel much better
I cannot imagine to relocate and live in the city without Hermes store. The first thing I think of everyday is Hermes. If I have a boyfriend I would give him a nickname "Hermes" Just in case I don't want to be in trouble


----------



## Be11a

You know your addicted to Hermes when...
...You find post-it notes listing bag (or scarf) names/colours/dimensions in random places around your house or in your car.


----------



## chicinthecity777

How about ... you feel naked if you don't have at least 1 H item in your every day's outfit.


----------



## mezzopiano

... when you seriously searched if H pajamas are available 
to make your dream bags to come true.


----------



## shoemania

You know you're addicted when your young DS looks over your shoulder when you're on tpf and asks "don't you already have a bunch of those bags in your closet?"


----------



## MamZelle

... when your heart stops beating when you see an orange box.
... when you just buy a scarf and you think how you can buy an another one very quickly.
... when you stop in front of the shop window and when you go into raptures above as a child the day of Christmas.


----------



## Chantalloveu

:lolots::lolots::lolots: So True.


audreylita said:


> You look at the leather seats in your car and can't decide whether they're clemence or togo.


----------



## prettychic

lily25 said:


> ^ It doesn't sound silly - for me at least-... I refuse to to go for vacation to places without Hermes stores. It has nothing to do with shopping, mind you, to me Hermes stores for cities are like Michelin stars for restaurants. If a city doesn't have an Hermes store I don't bother. The more stores the better the city.


ditto for me


----------



## prettychic

jdvjewellery said:


> when you named your pets "Birkin" and "Kelly"...


or grandchildren?LOL


----------



## clutchbag

....when you carry your lunch to work in a little orange H shopping bag.


----------



## lumkeikei

eggpudding said:


> When you are yet to own any H but love lurking in this forum day and night anyway




totally guilty of this!


----------



## princessofthehouse

You didn't realize the TPF had other forums other than Hermes!!!!


----------



## BurningChrome

lumkeikei said:


> totally guilty of this!


me too


----------



## bagfreak48

When you start using Hermes names for colour leather samples in a FURNITURE shop and the salesman there thinks you are nuts.


----------



## hermes_lemming

:bump: 

...you're at a non-H store and when you hear another customer say "Oh I that orange because it reminds me of Hermes...", your automatic response is "I have _too_ many Hermes."  

I swear, her mouth went slack jaw for a second because she did a double take and instantly knew I wasn't kidding.:shame: 

After she had a moment or two to collect herself, she said "Well I wish _I_ had that problem" and looked at her husband expectantly... I just laughed, shaking my head and said "No I bought all of mine." Her husband gave me the biggest grin.


----------



## Hermesaholic

bagfreak48 said:


> When you start using Hermes names for colour leather samples in a FURNITURE shop and the salesman there thinks you are nuts.




  so true!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

you keep smelling the leather, looking and admiring your bags and then smile


----------



## n@u9ht

when you choose the supermarket you go to based on the proximity/availability of an H store....

i drive twenty minutes to this particular supermarket that has an H store right next door when i have one supermarket within a few hundred metres from where i live..

oh!and i offer to do the groceries all the time..sometimes almost on a daily basis...


----------



## Julide

n@u9ht said:


> when you choose the supermarket you go to based on the proximity/availability of an H store....
> 
> i drive twenty minutes to this particular supermarket that has an H store right next door when i have one supermarket within a few hundred metres from where i live..
> 
> oh!and* i offer to do the groceries all the time..sometimes almost on a daily basis...*



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Scarf_Ace

I fly from Australia (adopted country) to New York (hometown) about once a year. If I fly Delta or United, the LAX-JFK leg of the flight is considered "domestic". But if you fly Qantas, the entire trip is considered "international", so you get to visit the H duty-free shop at JFK.

I have changed my travel plans based on this information. More than once.


----------



## louch

When you dream about Paris (like I did last night) and there is a street map with Rue Faubourg on it and the FSH building is like a HUGE orange rectangle on the map - you realise it's going to be about 10 x the size of any H store you've been to before...  Then my kids woke me up and it was back to reality.  But the dream was bliss


----------



## Scarf_Ace

louch said:


> When you dream about Paris (like I did last night) and there is a street map with Rue Faubourg on it and the FSH building is like a HUGE orange rectangle on the map - you realise it's going to be about 10 x the size of any H store you've been to before...  Then my kids woke me up and it was back to reality.  But the dream was bliss



Hear hear!

Where in Aus are you?


----------



## louch

^^ In the H deficient city of Perth!  Probably good for my finances but sucks totally!  We have got LV, Gucci, Bally, Burberry and Prada just opened - waiting for H one day...


----------



## n@u9ht

Julide said:


> :lolots::lolots:



what better way to chance upon sth uve been waiting eons for than to visit the store daily right  

oh and one more to add!

you know you are addicted when you pick up french just so you can pronounce everything hermes with flair...


----------



## hair-mess

hermes_lemming said:


> :bump:
> 
> ...you're at a non-H store and when you hear another customer say "Oh I that orange because it reminds me of Hermes...", your automatic response is "I have _too_ many Hermes."
> 
> I swear, her mouth went slack jaw for a second because she did a double take and instantly knew I wasn't kidding.:shame:
> 
> After she had a moment or two to collect herself, she said "Well I wish _I_ had that problem" and looked at her husband expectantly... I just laughed, shaking my head and said "No I bought all of mine." Her husband gave me the biggest grin.



:lolots:- Puh, I'm sure she really didn't like that statement. 

I have one more: Hope, I haven't mentioned this here before, but I can literally sense an h-bag with a certain inner radar I seem to have. And we're not just talking somebody passing close by. We're taking distance in terms of: Being inside a store, turning around for no reason and seeing a girl walk by with an evelyne. Or sitting in a restaurant on first floor and sensing an h-bag on the street below (almost too far to spot). Last sunday we had one of these occasions. We were celebrating a friends birthday (good reason to bring a camera) and while everybody was chatting after lunch DH and I enjoyed the view at the park, when all of a sudden my h-radar hit and I spotted this beautiful lindy (tabac camel?).


----------



## chicinthecity777

n@u9ht said:


> oh and one more to add!
> 
> you know you are addicted when you pick up french just so you can pronounce everything hermes with flair...



I totally did this! Well for a while anyway...


----------



## Spoiled wifey

n@u9ht said:


> you know you are addicted when you pick up french just so you can pronounce everything hermes with flair...


 
I picked up french because I want to speak french with Hermes SA in Paris!! 

I wanna add one too: When ur husband knows all the names of all H bags...

My husband cudn't tell the difference between birkin and kelly when we first met! But now, he's also a TPFer!!


----------



## glamourbag

When you use Hermes color names in conversation with your husband and he knows exactly what you mean....


----------



## Graciella

^ I do use the color names, but most of the time he has no clue what they look like LOL (men are rather color blind, no? my BF usually sees purple where I see red and blue where I see green)


----------



## azoreh

I had a dream about live crocs a few days ago. Could anyoone tell me what that could mean (outside my wishlist!)


----------



## swtharvestmoon

hahaha


----------



## Scarf_Ace

louch said:


> ^^ In the H deficient city of Perth!  Probably good for my finances but sucks totally!  We have got LV, Gucci, Bally, Burberry and Prada just opened - waiting for H one day...



Hey, at least you've got those. In Canberra we have nothing 

(dreaming of the day Canberra gets its own LV and Hermes...)


----------



## glamourbag

Graciella said:


> ^ I do use the color names, but most of the time he has no clue what they look like LOL (men are rather color blind, no? my BF usually sees purple where I see red and blue where I see green)




Haha I know...he never used to but I kept talking so much about this color and that color that now he has good working knowledge of at least the main shades...

Oddly enough he is even telling his buddies about Birkin raincoats and my twilly addiction...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Have another one: dear boyfriend have been telling all his mates about my Birkin collection and is very pround of it! And he's found a song with the same name of the colour for each of my Birkin.


----------



## pianoprincess

1. when the SAs in the store keep telling you you should change your permanent home address to the local H store address 

2. the SAs tell you to just pick up your item and go! no staying for more than 5 minutes in the shop! 

3. your once anti-birkin father somehow knows the names of all bags, and even can smugly tell a lindy is from hermes because "the hardware definitely looks like hermes"

4. when daddy wakes up and says " omg i just dreamt of bags. i dreamt i was in the train, and it was packed with birkins and we all had to buy one each."


----------



## glamourbag

pianoprincess said:


> 1. when the SAs in the store keep telling you you should change your permanent home address to the local H store address
> 
> 2. the SAs tell you to just pick up your item and go! no staying for more than 5 minutes in the shop!
> 
> 3. your once anti-birkin father somehow knows the names of all bags, and even can smugly tell a lindy is from hermes because "the hardware definitely looks like hermes"
> 
> 4. when daddy wakes up and says " omg i just dreamt of bags. i dreamt i was in the train, and it was packed with birkins and we all had to buy one each."



:lolots:


----------



## r15324

When you mistake Oreos for Bolduc...........................


----------



## sparklelisab

When you tell your 15 year old that 800.00 dollars is a lot of money to pay for scuba lessons and he says, "yeah from the woman who has a Togo Birkin and wants goat!" So funny. Rubbing off on kids is sure sign of obsessively talking B.


----------



## sparklelisab

Kallie Girl said:


> It's wonderful to know that I am not alone in my obsession with H. :shame:
> 
> I am particularly obsessed with Birkins ... not necessarily obsessed with owning them but sometimes I crave just looking at them! Sometimes I will go back through the Reference thread to admire how each person has dressed theirs up or how they have loosened or tightened the straps, etc.
> 
> And then I remember, duh(!), that I have two Birkins sitting right here on my entry hall table... And then I will go and fondle them and admire their beauty!! And at work I keep my bag in a cabinet that sits above my desk. Sometimes I will open that door just to look at my beautiful Birkin sitting inside.
> 
> And I, too, like so many of you, have phone numbers programmed in my cell phone of boutiques in four cities that I sometimes travel to, mostly on business trips.
> 
> I am just soooo glad that you guys understand this obsession...


OMG!!  Me too.  I only have two Birkins but only carry them now (for the few months that I have owned them) all the time. I even take them with me sometimes in my own home--from living room to bedroom, even sometimes when I am in my nighty.  At work, I like her near me and often just reach and rub my finger along the top, thick leather ridge on top.  Crazy.  We have some similar "oddities."  Rock on!


----------



## Kallie Girl

Kallie Girl said:


> It's wonderful to know that I am not alone in my obsession with H. :shame:
> 
> I am particularly obsessed with Birkins ... not necessarily obsessed with owning them but sometimes I crave just looking at them! Sometimes I will go back through the Reference thread to admire how each person has dressed theirs up or how they have loosened or tightened the straps, etc.
> 
> And then I remember, duh(!), that I have two Birkins sitting right here on my entry hall table... And then I will go and fondle them and admire their beauty!! And at work I keep my bag in a cabinet that sits above my desk. Sometimes I will open that door just to look at my beautiful Birkin sitting inside.
> 
> And I, too, like so many of you, have phone numbers programmed in my cell phone of boutiques in four cities that I sometimes travel to, mostly on business trips.
> 
> I am just soooo glad that you guys understand this obsession...





sparklelisab said:


> OMG!!  Me too.  I only have two Birkins but only carry them now (for the few months that I have owned them) all the time. I even take them with me sometimes in my own home--from living room to bedroom, even sometimes when I am in my nighty.  At work, I like her near me and often just reach and rub my finger along the top, thick leather ridge on top.  Crazy.  We have some similar "oddities."  Rock on!



Oh, gosh! That post was from 2008 and I still feel the same way!!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Here is another one: I know I'm addicted:
When my son writes a Mother's day poem...it includes a sentence: "my mommy loves her Hermes...."


----------



## cece1982

When you fasten the seatbelt for your bag before you fasten your own


----------



## beckettbag

I love this!! May i add: 
-When you change your route to your child's school just to drive near the store to stop in if you have time.


----------



## purseinsanity

When your Greek Mythology expert DH no longer thinks of the Greek God first when he hears "Hermes"!


----------



## purseinsanity

When you're in the Bal forum and your first thought when you see the color names is "Hey, they're copying Hermes!"


----------



## purseinsanity

audreylita said:


> You look at the leather seats in your car and can't decide whether they're clemence or togo.



:lolots:


----------



## balihai88

You think the craftsman at the H boutique, with his skilled hands and sexy accent, is totally adorable.


----------



## Julide

sparklelisab said:


> When you tell your 15 year old that 800.00 dollars is a lot of money to pay for scuba lessons and he says, *"yeah from the woman who has a Togo Birkin and wants goat!"* So funny. Rubbing off on kids is sure sign of obsessively talking B.



He knows his bags!!


----------



## kawainekko

fopduck said:


> when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!



You're much smarter than I am.  I messed up that one.  I won't get my Birkin until AFTER I give him 2 children.


----------



## egglet

louch said:


> ^^ In the H deficient city of Perth!  Probably good for my finances but sucks totally!  We have got LV, Gucci, Bally, Burberry and Prada just opened - waiting for H one day...



Hi louch! Just wanted to say that I feel your pain! I'm in Perth too and I can hardly wait for the day that H opens here..


----------



## CYO

When you see anything with a H and assciate it with Hermes ...


----------



## azoreh

When you have your DH call you from the airport to say he just 'sighted' a birkin and he gives you stats on colour, hardware and exotic skin (and he was NEVER into H before!)


----------



## mkbratton

You know when you're addicted to Hermes when your own family developes a rule against the word Hermes or Handbag to be used.


----------



## Pr1ncess

When DH asked about what I want to do "tomorrow" and I said: Going to call my H SA first thing in the morning to see what bags he has on stock" .... and DH was referring to "future" - tomorrow..... 
It just happened a minute ago!


----------



## chanel*liz

Pr1ncess said:


> When DH asked about what I want to do "tomorrow" and I said: Going to call my H SA first thing in the morning to see what bags he has on stock" .... and DH was referring to "future" - tomorrow.....
> It just happened a minute ago!



LOL I love this!!


----------



## pamella

When you are on a lengthy vacation, with no H store in sight, and you try every avenue
to get something delivered from H.com and somehow manage to get it delivered to you
on a mountain top just to get an "H fix"!!


----------



## Pr1ncess

rains said:


> me too, totally agree... the other day DH proposed that I needed some more new clothes, and I told him to skip it and save it up for an H bag.
> 
> Another one...
> 
> *There are times when I am day dreaming, and hubby sees the look on my face and asks me which H bag am I thinking about now*



OMG! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## hermes_lemming

When you still check this blog even though you're (temporarily) done collecting.


----------



## kawainekko

When your husband has to contribute $400 to your H fund every time he misses a workout.


----------



## purseinsanity

^ooooh!!!  What a great idea!!


----------



## poptarts

When you open the conversation with "Oh, guess what I saw today" and your friends immediately asks you which H item is it this time when you were just going to tell them about this 6 feet tall Snooki-look-alike you saw at Starbucks.


----------



## lilith1

When my two teenage sons were looking at a used Mustang that was 22K I hear my youngest say "that would be like 2 of mom's Kelly's plus 2 of those big scarves".


----------



## lovely64

lilith1 said:


> When my two teenage sons were looking at a used Mustang that was 22K I hear my youngest say "that would be like 2 of mom's Kelly's plus 2 of those big scarves".


 LOL! How endearing


----------



## Pr1ncess

lilith1 said:


> When my two teenage sons were looking at a used Mustang that was 22K I hear my youngest say "that would be like 2 of mom's Kelly's plus 2 of those big scarves".



  Love it!


----------



## matt-g

I was GOING to say you know you're addicted when you visit the h.com webpage way too often and you're irked that the surprise has been that darned smoking jacket for months, but they must have sensed I was going to post that as they seem to have removed it.

Therefore, I'm not addicted.  Yay!


----------



## jmzr22

What you get dizzy you see not spots, but the zig-zagging pattern of the current H dustbags.


----------



## shosho811

lilith1 said:


> When my two teenage sons were looking at a used Mustang that was 22K I hear my youngest say "that would be like 2 of mom's Kelly's plus 2 of those big scarves".


 
Priceless


----------



## lilmonkey

matt-g said:


> I was GOING to say you know you're addicted when you visit the h.com webpage way too often and you're irked that the surprise has been that darned smoking jacket for months, but they must have sensed I was going to post that as they seem to have removed it.
> 
> Therefore, I'm not addicted.  Yay!



LOL the smoking jacket!!


----------



## CookyMonster

...when you get rid/clear off years of accumulated bags/brands overnight! - so that your avatar will/can only be H/orange items from now on


----------



## CookyMonster

...when "orange" is suddenly your fav color
...when your FB profile pic screams of H and orange
...when you consciously start to find other H addicts to add as friends


----------



## CookyMonster

pianoprincess said:


> 1. when the SAs in the store keep telling you you should change your permanent home address to the local H store address
> 
> 2. the SAs tell you to just pick up your item and go! no staying for more than 5 minutes in the shop!
> 
> 3. your once anti-birkin father somehow knows the names of all bags, and even can smugly tell a lindy is from hermes because "the hardware definitely looks like hermes"
> 
> 4. when daddy wakes up and says " omg i just dreamt of bags. i dreamt i was in the train, and it was packed with birkins and we all had to buy one each."


LOL! what a tart


----------



## D@ll

when you have a wishlist of one today, two tomorrow, three the next day and by the time you buy your first hermes bag... you already imagine the whole closet full of hermes bags.. majority birkins and kellys in different color ... some even just dark yellow or light yellow...


----------



## jeffers

when my six year old son draws a picture of mommy I am always holding a birkin!!
my teenaged son counts how many limited edition hockey or lacrosse sticks he could buy for the price of one of mom's bags, lol


----------



## pianoprincess

CookyMonster said:


> LOL! what a tart


  excuse me, tart?


----------



## BHmommy

... you think of recent losses in your stock portfolio in terms of how many birkins you could've bought instead


----------



## azoreh

^^^^totally agree!!


----------



## azoreh

I've been having those thoughts myself!!


----------



## BHmommy

azoreh said:


> I've been having those thoughts myself!!


 
this has been a completely brutal week.  just have to hang tight, i suppose


----------



## sparklelisab

When I continue to wish I could change my name to Hillary or Hannah so I can have a "valid" reason to wear at least three clic-claks a day!  Too many H's if I am Lisa, right? :cry:


----------



## azoreh

BHmommy said:


> this has been a completely brutal week.  just have to hang tight, i suppose



Yes indeed it has dear, so just hang tight and keep reminding yourself "It shall pass"....that's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> When I continue to wish I could change my name to Hillary or Hannah so I can have a "valid" reason to wear at least three clic-claks a day!  Too many H's if I am Lisa, right? :cry:



This is hilarious! I think of this too, however, my initials are LV, so  I got that brand covered!


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladybaga said:


> This is hilarious! I think of this too, however, my initials are LV, so I got that brand covered!


 
Those are dang good initals.  I could definitely go for that. Also, so funny, my niece's name is Chanel and she is stunningly unique. If I were her, I would wear it head to toe and if people thought I were a fashion victim, too bad. My initials are LAB. Nice, huh?  Go somewhere luxe with those bad boys!! At least I love dogs.


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> Those are dang good initals.  I could definitely go for that. Also, so funny, my niece's name is Chanel and she is stunningly unique. If I were her, I would wear it head to toe and if people thought I were a fashion victim, too bad. My initials are LAB. Nice, huh?  Go somewhere luxe with those bad boys!! At least I love dogs.



Have to say, you got me beat with Chanel! If only my name were Birkin or Kelly!!! You are so funny, Lady LAB!


----------



## periogirl28

...the first thing your (non-TPF) friends do when you meet up is point at your bag and say" Is that Hermes?"


----------



## sparklelisab

A new one for today:  my son asked me, "Mom would you rather have all the Birkins you wanted or Adele's voice?"  (obviously I love to sing and love Adele)  I took Adele since she has the voice of a cdc wearing angel and with that voice, I could do anything....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> A new one for today:  my son asked me, "Mom would you rather have all the Birkins you wanted or Adele's voice?"  (obviously I love to sing and love Adele)  I took Adele since she has the voice of a cdc wearing angel and with that voice, I could do anything....



Too funny, I am still laughing.....that would be a difficult choice!


----------



## Princess D

When you start to name everyday things with Hermes colours.  Like - "I have just got a dress from See By Chloe" " Yes?  what colour" " You know, like Etoupe"...... LOL


----------



## Notorious Pink

^^^OMG, I do that with cars I see all the time....Rubis, etoupe, bleu de prusse...actually, I do that with just about everything I see.....


----------



## hermesdaisuki

you realized you didn't have to learn additional french phrases to do damage at FSH. all the terms you know are in H-french anyway!


----------



## thyme

when i think of what colour, leather, size and hw i want for my next birkin, kelly and constance every spare moment i have!!! and the list keeps changing!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> when i think of what colour, leather, size and hw i want for my next birkin, kelly and constance every spare moment i have!!! and the list keeps changing!!



That's me, too ~ and my list keeps growing longer!


----------



## audreylita

When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.




My gym floor is definitely togo without the raindrops.


----------



## Luckydogmom

audreylita said:


> When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.



So funny, along those thoughts...I was just looking at my son's left over jelly beans from Easter thinking that I want a 30cm B in each of the colors!


----------



## BegforBag

whem I see the world around me in Hermes color... trying to match & identify as many H color look alike as possible, albeit with my very limited H color vocabulary.   :-P


----------



## audreylita

Yes, I do the same thing.  My SUV is graphite with etoupe clemence interior and my car is rouge garrance with noir interior.


----------



## joelynkzh

When u open ur safari in iPhone n all the pages r related to Hermes.

When ur iPhone batt dies off from spending too much time on tPf Hermes.


----------



## gaga_ser

... When the buying never stops!


----------



## Vinia

When you are oblivious to whether all other accessory brand's new arrivals and sales.


----------



## SH_COOL

CookyMonster said:


> ...when you get rid/clear off years of accumulated bags/brands overnight! - so that your avatar will/can only be H/orange items from now on



hahahahah Ahhh this is so meee..... 
There goes my balenciaga, Chanel, LVs and other hip brands during those bags accumulating years.....  
I still buy other brands once in a while but they end up sitting in the closet becos everytime I'm out, I will be carrying my H bags...


----------



## eagle1002us

When you check out the newsstand with domestic & foreign magazines by flipping through all the different Vogues, Elles, Harper's Bazaars, Marie Claires, etc., magazines looking for editorial feature of new h items and that determines whether you'll get the magazine.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.


----------



## minismurf04

xiangxiang0731 said:


>



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## fufu

I start to look at cars and name them Hermes colors, tosca, rouge Garrance, vert anis and so on.


----------



## AirMezPrincess

When you plan to take a solo trip to a different country to pick up your SO HG bag without your DH knowing because you dont want your DH to criticize you that your obsession has gone overboard. You plan an elaborate trip details around this bag and not even caring about the added costs including flights and hotel just to get this bag once it arrives. During the trip you plan to stay in the area an extra few days to celebrate and get plenty of TLC massage and "me" time. You risk getting kidnapped because it's not the safest city, but you don't care. Obsess over the details of the trip because you are way too excited to have this bag and nothing can hold you back. You also plan to buy a fireproof safe to store this bag in case your house burns down in the future and you don't ever want to loose this bag from a fire because you know you'll never get this bag again. You hope no one knows how obsessed you are but you also don't care if they know because it makes you so happy!!


----------



## thyme

AirMezPrincess said:


> When you plan to take a solo trip to a different country to pick up your SO HG bag without your DH knowing because you dont want your DH to criticize you that your obsession has gone overboard. You plan an elaborate trip details around this bag and not even caring about the added costs including flights and hotel just to get this bag once it arrives. During the trip you plan to stay in the area an extra few days to celebrate and get plenty of TLC massage and "me" time. You risk getting kidnapped because it's not the safest city, but you don't care. Obsess over the details of the trip because you are way too excited to have this bag and nothing can hold you back. You also plan to buy a fireproof safe to store this bag in case your house burns down in the future and you don't ever want to loose this bag from a fire because you know you'll never get this bag again. You hope no one knows how obsessed you are but you also don't care if they know because it makes you so happy!!



wow that's exciting!!! and i totally understand especially if it is your SO HG


----------



## Julide

AirMezPrincess said:


> When you plan to take a solo trip to a different country to pick up your SO HG bag without your DH knowing because you dont want your DH to criticize you that your obsession has gone overboard. You plan an elaborate trip details around this bag and not even caring about the added costs including flights and hotel just to get this bag once it arrives. During the trip you plan to stay in the area an extra few days to celebrate and get plenty of TLC massage and "me" time. You risk getting kidnapped because it's not the safest city, but you don't care. Obsess over the details of the trip because you are way too excited to have this bag and nothing can hold you back. You also plan to buy a fireproof safe to store this bag in case your house burns down in the future and you don't ever want to loose this bag from a fire because you know you'll never get this bag again. You hope no one knows how obsessed you are but you also don't care if they know because it makes you so happy!!



You win. Now I want to know what you got!!!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.



OMG You are so funnnnny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purselover888

Princess D said:


> When you start to name everyday things with Hermes colours.  Like - "I have just got a dress from See By Chloe" " Yes?  what colour" " You know, like Etoupe"...... LOL



So true!  The Bottega Venetta SA asked me what color bag I wanted and I started saying "etoupe" as if it is a common English word!


----------



## AirMezPrincess

Julide said:


> You win. Now I want to know what you got!!!




LOL!! That's funny Julide! Yes! Crazy!!! You know that thread for Hermes support group, I need to sign up for that! But when I get this HG which will be towards end of 2012, I will surely post pics! But I'm about to post a reveal of my recent purchase...dont have time now but will do this weekend..another beauty.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

*when your phone auto-corrects 'have' to 'HAC', 'points' to 'parme', and automatically adds an accent to 'chevre'.*


----------



## IFFAH

eagle1002us said:


> When you check out the newsstand with domestic & foreign magazines by flipping through all the different Vogues, Elles, Harper's Bazaars, Marie Claires, etc., magazines looking for editorial feature of new h items and that determines whether you'll get the magazine.



This is quite me.


When you had to literally walk past Hermes boutique even if you have no intention of going in/buying and was planning to go to another place within town, purposely walking a longer route just to see what's on display.


----------



## Churva

koukanamiya said:


> Another one!  Something that I've caught myself doing couple of times:
> 
> - Instead of working, you're online posting and reading Hermes threads
> - You went to sleep late because you're reading and posting on Hermes threads
> - You go to work late because you were online at home reading and posting on Hermes threads



LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Luckydogmom

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *when your phone auto-corrects 'have' to 'HAC', 'points' to 'parme', and automatically adds an accent to 'chevre'.*



I suddenly feel much better! Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Churva

When your heart palpitates everytime you receive an email fr your H store. 
And you spend hours looking at TPF'ers pictures of bags and silk and figuring out 
which to order 
Worse is when your neck hurts from on the forum for so long using 
an IPAD. Ever since IPAD, it's sleepless nights admiring the H goodies of everyone


----------



## Hello Hermes

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *when your phone auto-corrects 'have' to 'HAC', 'points' to 'parme', and automatically adds an accent to 'chevre'.*


----------



## thyme

LamborghiniGirl said:


> *when your phone auto-corrects 'have' to 'HAC', 'points' to 'parme', and automatically adds an accent to 'chevre'.*



that's too cool!! 



audreylita said:


> Yes, I do the same thing.  My SUV is graphite with etoupe clemence interior and my car is rouge garrance with noir interior.





this is such a great thread...

i use the excuse of "good exercise during lunchtime" to walk from my office to H store nearly every lunchtime to see what new goodies they have in...


----------



## lanababy

When all I think about and talk about is Hermes; when I now only talk to the friends who understand and share the common interests about Hermes; when I text my SA several times a day and talk to him more than I talk to my DH : P


----------



## Heavenplay

When I tried to persuade new graduate cousin to work for Hermes, so I would take advantage of the fashionphobia guy.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you think you see Mr. Lau walking around the King of Prussia mall


----------



## cityboy340

mattking2000 said:


> ...when you base your university/college choices on its proximity to an H store...



I'm actually doing this exact same thing, I want to go to Paris for grad school (of course because the school is great) and it doesn't hurt that FSH is only a few blocks away!


----------



## audreylita

When you realize you have your friends that you _can_ talk about your Hermes collection to, and your friends you _can't_ talk about it to.


----------



## Churva

When your eyes get tired from checking and your fingers hurt from pressing the buttons on the H on-line boutique bec of the traffic and you wished the CDC was not L but S. :giggles:
And when you know colorways of scarfs and the corresponding colors more than 
your SA.


----------



## eagle1002us

IFFAH said:


> This is quite me.
> 
> 
> When you had to literally walk past Hermes boutique even if you have no intention of going in/buying and was planning to go to another place within town, purposely walking a longer route just to see what's on display.



i hear you *IFFAH*!  it's a boring day if i'm not tempted to buy something.


----------



## blueberryjam

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you think you see Mr. Lau walking around the King of Prussia mall


----------



## poptarts

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> when your phone auto-corrects 'have' to 'HAC', 'points' to 'parme', and automatically adds an accent to 'chevre'.



And "haha" to "GHW".


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> When you realize you have your friends that you _can_ talk about your Hermes collection to, and your friends you _can't_ talk about it to.







poptarts said:


> And "haha" to "GHW".



love that one :sunnies


----------



## cr1stalangel

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you think you see Mr. Lau walking around the King of Prussia mall


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you start wondering whether that nice Mr. Christian Grey bought any of his accessories from Hermes.....


----------



## MaggyH

When you follow people around just to check what skin/colour/HDW their H bag is..


----------



## celestewg

When you read a 300+ plus posts Hermes thread within 2 days!


----------



## IFFAH

celestewg said:


> When you read a 300+ plus posts Hermes thread within 2 days!



 sounds familiar.

Another one, when someone say "I have bought Plume" and you go gaga and excited, Hermes Plume, "what color, what size, what leather..." when it turns out to be Plum Fruits,


----------



## loves

same bag, different colour
to others, it's the same bag.


----------



## Mindi B

. . . when even your long-suffering DH starts referring to expensive items in "Birkin units" instead of $, as in, "That diamond ring costs more than six Birkin units!"


----------



## celestewg

IFFAH said:


> sounds familiar.
> 
> Another one, when someone say "I have bought Plume" and you go gaga and excited, Hermes Plume, "what color, what size, what leather..." when it turns out to be Plum Fruits,



Hehe yeah! I read many of your posts in the Asians and their Hermes. Wonderful pictures and extremely inspiring!!


----------



## cityboy340

In the Devil Wears Prada, when Emily is carrying the dizzying amount of H scarves and gets hit by the taxi with the scarves flying everywhere, I felt worse for the scarves floating around and getting run over by cars than I did for Emily getting hit!


----------



## Notorious Pink

...when you see scarf colorways everywhere...


----------



## fashionistaO

When you refer to shades in H colors...
Or referencing/guaging amount spent on equivalent of a H bag pricing - eg. a Nilo30, a 35B, a jige


----------



## hgbag

Mindi B said:


> . . . when even your long-suffering DH starts referring to expensive items in "Birkin units" instead of $, as in, "That diamond ring costs more than six Birkin units!"


----------



## jeshika

You get antsy and stressed out when you don't hear from your SA... and it's only been... 2 hours.


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> When you look at the textured rubber floor at the gym and try to figure out if it looks more like togo or clemence.



Yup, it's definitely clemence.  

:girlwhack:


----------



## Luckydogmom

...you start a new thread matching drinks and food to H!


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

When you talk about H with your DH without even asking how his day went about...


----------



## Crazyforbirkin

And may i add, when you talk to your SA more than you talk to your sibs!


----------



## audreylita

Crazyforbirkin said:


> When you talk about H with your DH without even asking how his day went about...



And when he notices you bought a different style than he's seen and he asks the name of the bag and REMEMBERS it!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

jeshika said:


> You get antsy and stressed out when you don't hear from your SA... and it's only been... 2 hours.


 
Ha!ha! agreed!


----------



## blingbaby

When you see a bright new colored car and you think.... OMG that is the color of Kiwi birkin.  And you think it EVERY time you see that color car....


----------



## mishaagui

When you have dreams about shopping in H & feel disappointed when you wake up ... Just had one a few days ago & I knew it was high time I visited my local boutique... I am very happy I did!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

You see a newspaper headline that says "Britain presses for information" and you read it as "Birkin presses for information".


----------



## Mindi B

^^^:lolots:


----------



## cityboy340

This just happened, but I had a dream that without ever buying anything, I was offered an SO for a Birkin that would be made immediately and I was offered a 20% discount. Then I woke up........


----------



## Juda

When my H SA calls and asks me: "where have you been? we haven't seen you or talked to you in 3...days"


----------



## MaggyH

Juda said:


> When my H SA calls and asks me: "where have you been? we haven't seen you or talked to you in 3...days"



Hahaha, it happened to me last year too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

You paint your nails to match your favorite H colors!
Essie (new color for spring 2012) color #783, "Play Date" = Parme


----------



## audreylita

Juda said:


> When my H SA calls and asks me: "where have you been? we haven't seen you or talked to you in 3...days"


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## *Sai*

the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/

Click now ADDICTS lol


----------



## thyme

*Sai* said:


> the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
> 
> Click now ADDICTS lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:
			
		

> You paint your nails to match your favorite H colors!
> Essie (new color for spring 2012) color #783, "Play Date" = Parme



No one else? Really?
And it's not like it's the first (or second, or third) time I've done this:

(L to R: Chanel #367, Trapeze = Etoupe; OPI, Peru-B-Ruby = Rubis; OPI, Thanks So Muchness = Rouge Garrance;
Wet 'n Wild fast dry, Saved By the Blue = Bleu Electrique; Sally Hansen Diamond Strength #4032-61 Royal Romance = Raisin)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Sai* said:


> the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
> 
> Click now ADDICTS lol




I second that !!


----------



## Ladybaga

True Story:  My sweet elderly dad can't reach me on my cell or at home, so he called Hermes because he knows he can reach me there. Seriously. This happened on Wednesday.


----------



## cityboy340

*Sai* said:


> the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
> 
> Click now ADDICTS lol



already there permanently!!


----------



## cityboy340

Ladybaga said:


> True Story:  My sweet elderly dad can't reach me on my cell or at home, so he called Hermes because he knows he can reach me there. Seriously. This happened on Wednesday.



I think you win most definitely!


----------



## audreylita

*Sai* said:


> the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
> 
> Click now ADDICTS lol



Seriously, did you see my phone?  I confess!

:girlwhack:


----------



## celestewg

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> I second that !!



Definitely guilty of doing that.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ladybaga said:


> True Story:  My sweet elderly dad can't reach me on my cell or at home, so he called Hermes because he knows he can reach me there. Seriously. This happened on Wednesday.



Ok, this is the sweetest! Darling, Darling, Darling!


----------



## Ladybaga

cityboy340 said:


> I think you win most definitely!



Yes. It is true! I had lunch with friends at a restaurant next door and thought, why not run in to H for a quick look.  Five SAs, the security guard, and the manager met me at the door and said, "Your father just called here. He's been trying to reach you."  Thankfully, all was well. I accidentally stood him up for lunch and he was worried something had happened to me. Anyway, I called him and all was fine, then went back to H to pick up some gifts. I got a few scoldings from everyone (which I deserved)!:cry:


----------



## cityboy340

Ladybaga said:


> Yes. It is true! I had lunch with friends at a restaurant next door and thought, why not run in to H for a quick look.  Five SAs, the security guard, and the manager met me at the door and said, "Your father just called here. He's been trying to reach you."  Thankfully, all was well. I accidentally stood him up for lunch and he was worried something had happened to me. Anyway, I called him and all was fine, then went back to H to pick up some gifts. I got a few scoldings from everyone (which I deserved)!:cry:



Glad to hear it worked out! Plus you got some orange to make you feel better!


----------



## Ladybaga

Luckydogmom said:


> Ok, this is the sweetest! Darling, Darling, Darling!



I know.  My dad is the sweetest man ever! (My DH thinks so, too!) When I got my Birkin, he put his head in it, smelled it, and said, "This is the finest thing I have ever seen."


----------



## Ladybaga

cityboy340 said:


> Glad to hear it worked out! Plus you got some orange to make you feel better!



Thank you! The goodies were actually for my sis and for a silent auction. Next trip will be for me.


----------



## cityboy340

Ladybaga said:


> Thank you! The goodies were actually for my sis and for a silent auction. Next trip will be for me.



It's good the spread the orange err... love around too


----------



## ysbooey

Ladybaga said:
			
		

> True Story:  My sweet elderly dad can't reach me on my cell or at home, so he called Hermes because he knows he can reach me there. Seriously. This happened on Wednesday.



Thats the "best" addiction sign i have heard.


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ladybaga said:


> I know.  My dad is the sweetest man ever! (My DH thinks so, too!) When I got my Birkin, he put his head in it, smelled it, and said, "This is the finest thing I have ever seen."



Love this! reminds me of my dad...read my thread "something old, something new". I had dinner with my sweet dad tonight and he loved my H bracelets paired with my mom's bracelet. How lucky we are!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> No one else? Really?
> And it's not like it's the first (or second, or third) time I've done this:
> 
> (L to R: Chanel #367, Trapeze = Etoupe; OPI, Peru-B-Ruby = Rubis; OPI, Thanks So Muchness = Rouge Garrance;
> Wet 'n Wild fast dry, Saved By the Blue = Bleu Electrique; Sally Hansen Diamond Strength #4032-61 Royal Romance = Raisin)



*BBC*, I don't paint my nails to match my Bs but I like your practice and am a bit addicted to nail polish too! Any recommendation for Iris or Rouge Casaque?


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:
			
		

> BBC, I don't paint my nails to match my Bs but I like your practice and am a bit addicted to nail polish too! Any recommendation for Iris or Rouge Casaque?



I'm on it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

*Sai* said:
			
		

> the only two pages open on your laptop/ipad are http://www.hermes.com/index_uk.html and/or http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/
> 
> Click now ADDICTS lol



Do you know you can add website links to your home screen, like an app? In Safari, when you're on the page you want, click the box with the arrow at the top (to the left of the box containing the web address of the website) and click on "Add to Home Screen".


----------



## Ladybaga

Luckydogmom said:


> Love this! reminds me of my dad...read my thread "something old, something new". I had dinner with my sweet dad tonight and he loved my H bracelets paired with my mom's bracelet. How lucky we are!!



I love your story! My sweet mom has alzheimer's and whenever I pick out my bday gift from her and my dad, I always choose an H item that I think she would have chosen for me. Wearing her jewelry makes me feel like she is with me, so I totally love how you paired your mom's bracelet (GORGEOUS, by the way) with your H. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Ladybaga

cityboy340 said:


> It's good the spread the orange err... love around too



So True! (I am slowly painting the whole world orange....one person at a time..... hehehehhe)


----------



## cayenne-pepper

When I volunteered to go on a business trip to Stockholm (where I am now) just to check another H off my list!  (see my updated signature LOL)


----------



## celestewg

cayenne-pepper said:
			
		

> When I volunteered to go on a business trip to Stockholm (where I am now) just to check another H off my list!  (see my updated signature LOL)



I m going to one two weeks later. You should know what's the reason.....


----------



## Luckydogmom

Ladybaga said:


> I love your story! My sweet mom has alzheimer's and whenever I pick out my bday gift from her and my dad, I always choose an H item that I think she would have chosen for me. Wearing her jewelry makes me feel like she is with me, so I totally love how you paired your mom's bracelet (GORGEOUS, by the way) with your H. Thank you for sharing your story.



So sorry about your sweet mom, Alzheimer's is such a horrible disease. I know you will cherish each and every H gift from her. Isn't it a wonderful feeling being able to feel connected through something that belonged to our moms?
My mother in law also has Alzheimer's. On her last family vacation with us she showed up for breakfast wearing a beautiful ruby ring...she ( and we) have no idea where it came from! We had been shopping all day in NYC...some store is still on the look out for a grandma goodie snatcher! She is now is a beautiful care facility, wearing that ring


----------



## blingbaby

Luckydogmom said:


> So sorry about your sweet mom, Alzheimer's is such a horrible disease. I know you will cherish each and every H gift from her. Isn't it a wonderful feeling being able to feel connected through something that belonged to our moms?
> My mother in law also has Alzheimer's. On her last family vacation with us she showed up for breakfast wearing a beautiful ruby ring...she ( and we) have no idea where it came from! We had been shopping all day in NYC...some store is still on the look out for a grandma goodie snatcher! She is now is a beautiful care facility, wearing that ring



A little off thread I know, but my Mum also is in a lovely care facility with Alzheimers.  We had to take her jewellery into our care after she swapped her beautiful gold necklace for some plastic baubles.  It was returned, but mum is happy with costume baubles and sadly she knows no difference.

Some beautiful stories here.  Ladybaga (makes me think of LadyGaga, but you look nothing like her)  Love your stories and your beautiful pics.


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladybaga said:


> I love your story! My sweet mom has alzheimer's and whenever I pick out my bday gift from her and my dad, I always choose an H item that I think she would have chosen for me. Wearing her jewelry makes me feel like she is with me, so I totally love how you paired your mom's bracelet (GORGEOUS, by the way) with your H. Thank you for sharing your story.


 


Luckydogmom said:


> So sorry about your sweet mom, Alzheimer's is such a horrible disease. I know you will cherish each and every H gift from her. Isn't it a wonderful feeling being able to feel connected through something that belonged to our moms?
> My mother in law also has Alzheimer's. On her last family vacation with us she showed up for breakfast wearing a beautiful ruby ring...she ( and we) have no idea where it came from! We had been shopping all day in NYC...some store is still on the look out for a grandma goodie snatcher! She is now is a beautiful care facility, wearing that ring


 
Ladies, you both are such dears to me and your stories make you all the more glorious in my mind. 

 My grandmother, "Nanny" passed away three years ago this month and I loved her "thick" as Alice Walker says.  No words to explain the kind of love between grand-daughter and grand-mother.  Anyway, I do not sew but I started trying to hand roll and hem some silk to make scarves--you know just like Hermes.  Well, my mother loves my new hobby of one hour and just brought me Nanny's ten cent thimble from 1940.  Nanny and Hermes hem rolling unit.  Makes me so happy.  She died before I started the Orange slide but I know she would approve.  I have literally only hand rolled one inch, but it's a start and if I finish, I will share.  love to both of you and your dear moms in life and spirit.

Sorry about the off-thread post. But it is about Hermes.


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, you both are such dears to me and your stories make you all the more glorious in my mind.
> 
> My grandmother, "Nanny" passed away three years ago this month and I loved her "thick" as Alice Walker says.  No words to explain the kind of love between grand-daughter and grand-mother.  Anyway, I do not sew but I started trying to hand roll and hem some silk to make scarves--you know just like Hermes.  Well, my mother loves my new hobby of one hour and just brought me Nanny's ten cent thimble from 1940.  Nanny and Hermes hem rolling unit.  Makes me so happy.  She died before I started the Orange slide but I know she would approve.  I have literally only hand rolled one inch, but it's a start and if I finish, I will share.  love to both of you and your dear moms in life and spirit.
> 
> Sorry about the off-thread post. But it is about Hermes.



*sparklelisab,* This is such a beautiful story.  I love that you have her thimble.  Like *luckydogmom*said, it is so nice to have something to connect you forever with your loved one.  Thank you for sharing this with us. I believe that the love and friendships on this forum run deeper than just a love for H.  It's the orange that just gets us started....


----------



## Ladybaga

Luckydogmom said:


> So sorry about your sweet mom, Alzheimer's is such a horrible disease. I know you will cherish each and every H gift from her. Isn't it a wonderful feeling being able to feel connected through something that belonged to our moms?
> My mother in law also has Alzheimer's. On her last family vacation with us she showed up for breakfast wearing a beautiful ruby ring...she ( and we) have no idea where it came from! We had been shopping all day in NYC...some store is still on the look out for a grandma goodie snatcher! She is now is a beautiful care facility, wearing that ring



Thank you so much. My mom started buying ties for my dad, husband, and brother-in- law many moons ago. When going through her closet, I noticed that she only owned one H scarf and nothing else H. I would love to think that she would have started collecting silks etc. along with me if she were able. (I started on enamels five years ago, and just started scarfing about two...) I try to pick out things that she would have chosen for me.  I love the story of your sweet mother-in-law and the ring. I am sure that Alzheimer's or not, she appreciates that ruby more than any one on the planet. That ring was _made_ for her. My mom is also in a lovely facility with wonderful caretakers which we are so thankful for.  Thank you for sharing this with me.


----------



## Ladybaga

blingbaby said:


> A little off thread I know, but my Mum also is in a lovely care facility with Alzheimers.  We had to take her jewellery into our care after she swapped her beautiful gold necklace for some plastic baubles.  It was returned, but mum is happy with costume baubles and sadly she knows no difference.
> 
> Some beautiful stories here.  Ladybaga (makes me think of LadyGaga, but you look nothing like her)  Love your stories and your beautiful pics.



*blingbaby*, I totally relate to your story of the jewelry. My sweet mother was walking the dog one day and lost her gold and diamond Rolex. I am just thankful that she is happy.  That is a gift we all should be grateful for. Thank you for liking my pics.  I am still waiting for some alterations on my meat dress.....


----------



## Luckydogmom

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you understand and relate to the postings on this thread. The love of H brings us together, the stories we share help us realize  how wonderful it is to be able to connect to others on the slippery orange slope.
Bling baby, Ladybaga, sparklelisab, I adore your stories! A precious thimble brought out again to be used to help create something inspired by H...wonderful!!
A piece of jewelry traded for a plastic bauble, so sweet and endearing.
A lost Rolex, still Happy...
How lucky we are to be able to share. Yes, maybe we are addicted to Hermes but the benefits are proved here 
Here's to our moms, dads, grandmas and grandads....after all they are the ones who taught us to appreciate the best things in life...family, memories and friendship...


----------



## yummum

When you ramp up the air conditioning in the office so that you can wear your GM shawl. Silly, I know


----------



## jmen

How'z about when you change your name to match the initials on that preloved HG you've wanted for years. . .

Or when you paint your home office and have one wall H orange.


----------



## Ladybaga

Luckydogmom said:


> You know you're addicted to Hermes when you understand and relate to the postings on this thread. The love of H brings us together, the stories we share help us realize  how wonderful it is to be able to connect to others on the slippery orange slope.
> Bling baby, Ladybaga, sparklelisab, I adore your stories! A precious thimble brought out again to be used to help create something inspired by H...wonderful!!
> A piece of jewelry traded for a plastic bauble, so sweet and endearing.
> A lost Rolex, still Happy...
> How lucky we are to be able to share. Yes, maybe we are addicted to Hermes but the benefits are proved here
> Here's to our moms, dads, grandmas and grandads....after all they are the ones who taught us to appreciate the best things in life...family, memories and friendship...



So True! Thank you for stating this so beautifully!


----------



## Keekeee

yummum said:
			
		

> When you ramp up the air conditioning in the office so that you can wear your GM shawl. Silly, I know



LOL!! :laughs:


----------



## Ladybaga

jmen said:


> How'z about when you change your name to match the initials on that preloved HG you've wanted for years. . .
> 
> Or when you paint your home office and have one wall H orange.



I LOVE the painting one wall H orange! Ahhhhhh..... to live in an orange box.


----------



## Ladybaga

yummum said:


> When you ramp up the air conditioning in the office so that you can wear your GM shawl. Silly, I know



Fantastic idea!!! I am going to do this!


----------



## audreylita

I bought a small cheap make-up zip case at H&M to put in my purse because it was a dead on match to Hermes' orange.  My husband actually encouraged me to buy it.


----------



## cityboy340

I let out a truly audible gasp when I was doing my daily sweep of H.com and saw they're selling a crocodile belt kit in my exact size. My friends all gathered around me to see what was wrong, and I told them that the only thing wrong was the price! Hmm there may be a reveal here soon...


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *BBC*, I don't paint my nails to match my Bs but I like your practice and am a bit addicted to nail polish too! Any recommendation for Iris or Rouge Casaque?



I'm back with answers for you, *xiangxiang*! Try these:

Iris - try Duri Cosmetics, #560 - Lavender the Magnificent
Rouge Casaque - try Essie #576 - e-nuf is e-nuf

AND.....
Tosca - try Essie #288 - big spender
Menthe - try Essie #753 turquoise & caicos

HTH!


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> I'm back with answers for you, *xiangxiang*! Try these:
> 
> Iris - try Duri Cosmetics, #560 - Lavender the Magnificent
> Rouge Casaque - try Essie #576 - e-nuf is e-nuf
> 
> AND.....
> Tosca - try Essie #288 - big spender
> Menthe - try Essie #753 turquoise & caicos
> 
> HTH!



Thank you *BBC*! This is so much fun! Big Spender(tosca) looks lovely! Must check it out!


----------



## yummum

:shame:





Keekeee said:


> LOL!! :laughs:


----------



## yummum

Ladybaga said:


> Fantastic idea!!! I am going to do this!



Ladybaga try it in the car as well


----------



## Ladybaga

yummum said:


> Ladybaga try it in the car as well



I think I shawl, I mean....shall!!


----------



## yummum

Ladybaga said:


> I think I shawl, I mean....shall!!



You are so funny and quirky, I always enjoy your posts (I am a lurker over at the SOTD thread )

OK back to topic


----------



## Ladybaga

yummum said:


> You are so funny and quirky, I always enjoy your posts (I am a lurker over at the SOTD thread )
> 
> OK back to topic


----------



## birkinme

I addicted to Hermes in 2010, After I saw a lady carried birkin30 rose shocking and orange interior.

I used to think birkin is for old people only but after I saw that pink birkin, I totally fall in love with birkin and now even deeper in love.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

The first thing I do when I get up on the weekend is Hermes.com and TPF before brushing my teeth !! I love to see all the updates.  I find myself compulsively refreshing the H website numerous times to see if they load up more goodies.


----------



## Noramor

When you're actually considering staying home from work tomorrow because you know the postman will be here with your Jypsiere 28.......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> I bought a small cheap make-up zip case at H&M to put in my purse because it was a dead on match to Hermes' orange.  My husband actually encouraged me to buy it.



Oh my gosh, that is so CUTE


----------



## sparklelisab

I know I am addicted because I can't concentrate at work as well anymore since I started wearing scarves. Every time I look down, I have to pause and luxuriate over the silk, or especially the cashmere/silk on my one GM-La Femme.  Oh, and if my B is behind my desk on a high counter, I will stop and admire her from afar.  Oh, and when I am typing, I will quickly polish my cdc with a tissue.  And if my mind really wanders, I think about what the H posters have shared, and who found a new piece of happiness.  Yep, addicted.


----------



## katvolution83

I know I am addicted when I start talking in my sleep, wondering which outfit goes with my new B or K best. 
It doesn't help when I wake up in the middle of the night going through my wardrobe and realized that I have nothing compatible to wear with my bags.
It make things worse when I started to go on shopping sprees just to find the perfect attire for my H.

Tell me, am I addicted?


----------



## Midge S

I had a dream last night that I was shopping in Hermes and the snotty SA just kept telling me the bag I was carrying was totally boring.   Then she kept holding out a birkin but would just roll her eyes and wouldn't let me have it.  Actually it was a nightmare I guess. 

Addicted!


----------



## cityboy340

Midge S said:


> I had a dream last night that I was shopping in Hermes and the snotty SA just kept telling me the bag I was carrying was totally boring.   Then she kept holding out a birkin but would just roll her eyes and wouldn't let me have it.  Actually it was a nightmare I guess.
> 
> Addicted!



 wow that really is a nightmare! it's like showing a kid a really fun toy having them get all excited then telling them HAHAHA you don't get this! fingers crossed this doesn't ever happen to ANYONE!!


----------



## cityboy340

so this may be more a case of price desensitization, but I saw a gucci croco belt for $700 and I pounced on it exclaiming that it was mad cheap! My SA thought I was absolutely insane and I explained that I really wanted an H croco belt that was $3k........ He laughed and said that I could just get 3!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cityboy340 said:
			
		

> wow that really is a nightmare! it's like showing a kid a really fun toy having them get all excited then telling them HAHAHA you don't get this! fingers crossed this doesn't ever happen to ANYONE!!



Three nights ago I dreamed that I had a pink croc Birkin....my dreams are not exactly subtle!


----------



## cityboy340

BBC said:


> Three nights ago I dreamed that I had a pink croc Birkin....my dreams are not exactly subtle!



Wow that'd be pretty stunning though! It's ok, I dreamt once that an SA offered me 50% off an SO that would be made immediately after I ordered it so I'd have the bag within the week!  I was really mad when I woke up lol


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I know that I'm addicted when instead of working, I am on TPF or looking at Bs and Ks at resellers or evilbay. I already have an SO coming in this year from H, and I'm thinking about my next one. So addicted.


----------



## audreylita

I find myself deciding what bag I want to use and THEN pick out my clothes for the day to match the purse.

:girlwhack:


----------



## yummum

When your own money tree is dry you get a kick out of seeing other people's purchases!


----------



## CookyMonster

...you start naming your pets/plants/car/daughter/son/yourself Hermes! (ala kelly rutherford)


----------



## roman_holiday

...you have orange boxes in your closet, the guest bedroom's closet, under the bed, in your nightstand, in your office...


----------



## loves

^ ditto on orange box(es) on the nightstand


----------



## Julide

cityboy340 said:


> so this may be more a case of price desensitization, but I saw a gucci croco belt for $700 and I pounced on it exclaiming that it was mad cheap! My SA thought I was absolutely insane and I explained that I really wanted an H croco belt that was $3k........ He laughed and said that I could just get 3!



Your SA's math is terrible! You could totally get 4 including tax!!!


----------



## cityboy340

Julide said:


> Your SA's math is terrible! You could totally get 4 including tax!!!



LOL!  I didn't even realize that! But something about it just wasn't the same.  I went to H later and saw a croc belt and alligator kelly wallet and the difference in quality was enormous! Yes I can justify the price difference for a chance to have more orange :lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When you go vacation and instead of packing clothes, your luggage is filled with *orange* boxes. It's happened more than once.


----------



## lucywife

Lol this is a funny topic. When my day starts and ends with H-related reading and researching, when my husband knows the proper names of H colors, scarf patters, and sizes of the bags, poor guy lol


----------



## Seedlessplum

I have been thinking about what next H to buy, even when I sleep, eat, drink, shower, work.
Am I starting to get addicted?


----------



## loves

thinking about H during my work outs makes time pass by faster


----------



## fashionistaO

Have a dedicated spare room to house all the orange...
 hand paint the entryway in the H boutiques 

HECK - re-create a mini H boutique using the spare room!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Thinking about kicking out the brother and taking over his room to convert into H storage.


----------



## fashionistaO

Better to keep him as your detail for the H !!!
Buy a new couch for dear brother :giggles:



Jadeite said:


> Thinking about kicking out the brother and taking over his room to convert into H storage.


----------



## Gixxer

...I am seriously considering asking my hairdresser to match my permanent colour to my favourite addition in Chocolate Box. "Hi, oh you love the bag? Same! Make me _look_ like it".

Um, lucky I didn't get something in Mykonos. Not really feeling the Katy Perry thing.


----------



## Mindi B

gixxer_617 said:


> ...I am seriously considering asking my hairdresser to match my permanent colour to my favourite addition in Chocolate Box. "Hi, oh you love the bag? Same! Make me _look_ like it".
> 
> Um, lucky I didn't get something in Mykonos. Not really feeling the Katy Perry thing.



LOL!  I remember when Avril Lavigne sported a Kiwi Kelly and a matching green streak in her hair!  But I agree with you--Chocolate Box is more wearable.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gixxer_617 said:
			
		

> ...I am seriously considering asking my hairdresser to match my permanent colour to my favourite addition in Chocolate Box. "Hi, oh you love the bag? Same! Make me look like it".
> 
> Um, lucky I didn't get something in Mykonos. Not really feeling the Katy Perry thing.



I didn't think of that....I match my scarves to my hair all the time! In terms of leather colors, it's very close to Rouge H.....maybe I "need" to look for a bag to match my hair?!?


----------



## purselover888

When you update your portfolio everyday at the close of market and you equate loss or gains with how many units of B's and K's!  :shame:



fashionistaO said:


> Have a dedicated spare room to house all the orange...
> hand paint the entryway in the H boutiques
> 
> HECK - re-create a mini H boutique using the spare room!!!



OMG!!  How fabulous would that be!!!!



sparklelisab said:


> I know I am addicted because I can't concentrate at work as well anymore since I started wearing scarves. Every time I look down, I have to pause and luxuriate over the silk, or especially the cashmere/silk on my one GM-La Femme.  Oh, and if my B is behind my desk on a high counter, I will stop and admire her from afar.  Oh, and when I am typing, I will quickly polish my cdc with a tissue.  And if my mind really wanders, I think about what the H posters have shared, and who found a new piece of happiness.  Yep, addicted.


It is so great that you take the time to enjoy it!!  I'm the same way with H and some of my jewelry.  I don't think this is always the way with people who buy H, as evidenced by the way KK and Olsens treat their bags....



Julide said:


> Your SA's math is terrible! You could totally get 4 including tax!!!


Good point!!  LOL


----------



## Gixxer

Mindi B said:


> LOL! I remember when Avril Lavigne sported a Kiwi Kelly and a matching green streak in her hair! But I agree with you--Chocolate Box is more wearable.


Oh that&#8217;s right &#8211; I forgot about that picture! I think some people didn't like it so much, but I thought she is just cheeky enough to get away with it.



BBC said:


> I didn't think of that....I match my scarves to my hair all the time! In terms of leather colors, it's very close to Rouge H.....*maybe I "need" to look for a bag to match my hair*?!?


Lovely. Yep, I think you do (said in the most enabling way possible). 

I'm now going to a lunch afterwards and will be using that bag, so I don't think I can avoid the request now. May leave 'inspiration' photo of Avril  at home though.


----------



## fashionistaO

purselover888 said:


> When you update your portfolio everyday at the close of market and you equate loss or gains with how many units of B's and K's




 or a condo/edifice, days like that best to catch up on beauty!!!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> or a condo/edifice, days like that best to catch up on beauty!!!



Hmmm.....I think we are operating on different levels.  On a related note, will you adopt me?


----------



## carlinha

I am fully in the throes of H at this point... less than a year and I know I am addicted because:

- I've programmed a different ringtone for my H SA so I can be sure to (run) pick up when the phone rings!!
- I've flown to another state for the main purpose of buying a bag
- I've started buying accessories (twillies, charms, SLGs) in preparation for my "future bags" :lolots:


----------



## Notorious Pink

carlinha said:
			
		

> I am fully in the throes of H at this point... less than a year and I know I am addicted because:
> 
> - I've programmed a different ringtone for my H SA so I can be sure to (run) pick up when the phone rings!!
> - I've flown to another state for the main purpose of buying a bag
> - I've started buying accessories (twillies, charms, SLGs) in preparation for my "future bags" :lolots:



I am SOOO with you on that last one! I totally do that!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

All your friends have the same H addiction!


----------



## citrus

You wake up having dreamt of buying a yellow 35B GHW, when that's not even on your list wish 
At the end of the dream I turned to my DH and say "Why did I buy yellow, I'm not a yellow person" and he just shakes his head and says "Hermes!"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

carlinha said:


> I am fully in the throes of H at this point... less than a year and I know I am addicted because:
> 
> - I've programmed a different ringtone for my H SA so I can be sure to (run) pick up when the phone rings!!
> - I've flown to another state for the main purpose of buying a bag
> - I've started buying accessories (twillies, charms, SLGs) in preparation for my "future bags" :lolots:



*Carlinha* - Funny that I've done all three as you stated above !!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I start to use H vocab of colors for other things.  When I see a red dress, I would think this is a Rose Casque, not Rose Jaipur !!


----------



## pureluxury

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Carlinha* - Funny that I've done all three as you stated above !!!



I'm with you on #1 & #2


----------



## sparklelisab

carlinha said:


> I am fully in the throes of H at this point... less than a year and I know I am addicted because:
> 
> - I've programmed a different ringtone for my H SA so I can be sure to (run) pick up when the phone rings!!
> - I've flown to another state for the main purpose of buying a bag
> - I've started buying accessories (twillies, charms, SLGs) in preparation for my "future bags" :lolots:


 
So funny!  I love the first one about ring tones and I too had a special ring for my girl, but is anyone sad about the new shipping rule? I used to have a dozen stores in my speed dial, but since I can't have a CDC shipped from NY to CA, for example, like in the good old days of two months ago, why bother?  I deleted them except for my scarf hookups!  

My latest obsession since I am on Ban Island:  looking at my jewelry and asking myself, "would you rather have this or three shawls or half a Birkin or ......?"  Crazy!


----------



## yukiechan

I know I am very deep down the orange slippery slope when:

- I start checking the location of all the H stores in the various countries i travel to (including the airport store because that's where I head to after VAT)
- I buy luggage to fit in all the H boxes ( because I insist to carry them home)


----------



## threepwood

When I stalk the H website every single day hoping to buy my first CDC and after I finally got one, I still wanted another one!! Ohhhhh man! It is like a drug or something!


----------



## threepwood

citrus said:


> You wake up having dreamt of buying a yellow 35B GHW, when that's not even on your list wish
> At the end of the dream I turned to my DH and say "Why did I buy yellow, I'm not a yellow person" and he just shakes his head and says "Hermes!"



GREAT POST! I love that you dreamt about buying a birkin!


----------



## Julide

citrus said:


> You wake up having dreamt of buying a yellow 35B GHW, when that's not even on your list wish
> At the end of the dream I turned to my DH and say "Why did I buy yellow, I'm not a yellow person" and he just shakes his head and says "Hermes!"



:true:


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## karen25

I dreamed about Hermes land 2 nights ago.  In my dream I was creating a "stack" of bracelets.  I woke up honestly excited about my new goodies,, and realized my arms were bare


----------



## evietiger

when you are on tPf even on vacation at beach...


----------



## carlinha

... you *contemplate* having children after seeing the adorable Hermes baby items


----------



## purselover888

evietiger said:


> when you are on tPf even on vacation at beach...



Multiple times a day.


----------



## fashionistaO

chkpfbeliever said:


> I start to use H vocab of colors for other things.  When I see a red dress, I would think this is a Rose Casque, not Rose Jaipur !!


----------



## audreylita

And I bought a cropped blazer in H&M that some would call pink but is obviously rose tyrien.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> And I bought a cropped blazer in H&M that some would call pink but is obviously rose tyrien.


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL - love ur RT jkt^

Ran into an old friend earlier today wearing 'monotone graphite' she says!
But I begged to differ - I see ardoise sweater set w craie linen pleated skirt .. hehe


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> And I bought a cropped blazer in H&M that some would call pink but is obviously rose tyrien.



:lolots:



fashionistaO said:


> LOL - love ur RT jkt^
> 
> Ran into an old friend earlier today wearing 'monotone graphite' she says!
> But I begged to differ - I see ardoise sweater set w craie linen pleated skirt .. hehe



:giggles:


----------



## Julide

carlinha said:


> ... you *contemplate* having children after seeing the adorable Hermes baby items



The baby stuff is cute!!:true:


----------



## fashionistaO

Are we registering @the baby dept.? 



carlinha said:


> ... you *contemplate* having children after seeing the adorable Hermes baby items


----------



## Jadeite

evietiger said:


> when you are on tPf even on vacation at beach...



I second that.


----------



## SoLaLa99

carlinha said:


> ... you *contemplate* having children after seeing the adorable Hermes baby items



... And you know one day you will eventually buy the H baby items, ... with or without the baby (minor detail really)


----------



## Julide

SoLaLa99 said:


> ... And you know one day you will eventually buy the H baby items, ... with or without the baby (minor detail really)



Yes, minor detail!


----------



## carlinha

Julide said:


> The baby stuff is cute!!:true:



:true:



fashionistaO said:


> Are we registering @the baby dept.?



oh no no no 



SoLaLa99 said:


> ... And you know one day you will eventually buy the H baby items, ... *with or without the baby (minor detail really) *


----------



## SoLaLa99

When H pages (h.com, TPF) are permanent fixtures on your partner's smart phone - you know in case you run out of battery or don't have international data roaming on yours (...when you are posting this on TPF from your partner's phone bc of this last point whilst waiting for a table for dinner)
... And also from today... When your friend tells you a massage chair costs almost 10k and you think to yourself I could get a B with that money...


----------



## *Sai*

when you purchase the same style Hermes bag but in different colours.. because you have to have the latest seasonal colour... Ahem *guilty*


----------



## purselover888

When you see a fetch toy out of the corner of your eye and think for a second that it's a twilly.


----------



## Jadeite

purselover888 said:


> When you see a fetch toy out of the corner of your eye and think for a second that it's a twilly.


----------



## crispypritchon

When youre in Paris taking the metro and the train stops at the Cite station and you tell your DH its the certificate for croc.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

crispypritchon said:


> When youre in Paris taking the metro and the train stops at the Cite station and you tell your DH its the certificate for croc.


----------



## lovely64

purselover888 said:


> When you see a fetch toy out of the corner of your eye and think for a second that it's a twilly.


:lolots::lolots:


----------



## lovely64

crispypritchon said:


> when youre in paris taking the metro and the train stops at the cite station and you tell your dh its the certificate for croc.


lol!


----------



## roman_holiday

...when your colleague at work tells you he is going to a conference in Paris and the first thing that comes to your mind is whether you could possibly ask him to stop by FSH to check whether they have a Kelly


----------



## redberry

.....when holding an intense yoga pose that requires concentration on a spot for balance, I looked at the wall, then thought "that's a lovely etoupe colour"


----------



## lichiave

purselover888 said:


> When you see a fetch toy out of the corner of your eye and think for a second that it's a twilly.



As a mom, I find that super hilarious.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

you know when your friend is addicted to Hermes when she sees this:

http://www.malleries.com/hermes-horse-plush-soft-toy-i-73179-s-2661.html

And says its a reasonable price for a H toy!!!

Seriously $880.00 for a plush toy... seriously I could get one at Toys'r'Us  for 10, 15 bucks... or a speedy 35 with $30.00 change...


----------



## purseinsanity

crispypritchon said:


> When youre in Paris taking the metro and the train stops at the Cite station and you tell your DH its the certificate for croc.


 


purselover888 said:


> When you see a fetch toy out of the corner of your eye and think for a second that it's a twilly.


----------



## purseinsanity

When your SA goes on vacation and you miss your daily talks...and pine for their return and wonder if they're thinking about you while they're gone...


----------



## lily_lv

...when you wish that even your underwear was made by Hermès


----------



## Lovehermes89

when you keep on texting your SA whether they have any new arrivals.


----------



## lolakitten

When you drive 4 hours, one way, through a snowstorm, to a neighboring country for the sole reason of getting your bag... then turn around & come home


----------



## thyme

when you see a car in front of you with the letters VDG on the number plate and think Vert De Gris!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> when you see a car in front of you with the letters VDG on the number plate and think Vert De Gris!!!




That's a good one!


----------



## 3H4GOOD

chincac said:


> when you see a car in front of you with the letters VDG on the number plate and think Vert De Gris!!!



Good one. make me laugh


----------



## CocoB

You make your husband take a train and then rent a car to go and pick up your kelly from your SA who's 8 hours away and who cannot ship the bag. You refuse to let him fly, of course, because you cannot shove a kelly box into an overhead compartment.


----------



## purselover888

lolakitten said:


> When you drive 4 hours, one way, through a snowstorm, to a neighboring country for the sole reason of getting your bag... then turn around & come home



But you got the bag, right?  That is the important thing!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Coordinating connections for flights n transportation to nearest H


----------



## ms piggy

fashionistaO said:


> Coordinating connections for flights n transportation to nearest H



Getting to the airport early, just to check out the duty free H (including shuffling between the different terminals w H). And scheduling your business meetings so you always have time to slip out to the H in the visiting locale.


----------



## fashionistaO

lol grabbing bites in transit to H. 
Best part is - more than one duty free H, and hopping onto those zipping carts for hire haha^ 




ms piggy said:


> Get to the airport early, just to check out the duty free H (including shuffling between the different terminals w H). And scheduling your business meetings so you always have time to slip out to the H in the visiting locale.


----------



## lolakitten

purselover888 said:


> But you got the bag, right?  That is the important thing!!



Of course! & I don't regret a minute of it


----------



## lovely64

Planning your next trip around which H store is the best.


----------



## purselover888

lovely64 said:


> Planning your next trip around which H store is the best.



^^So which one is best?  I'll plan one too!!


----------



## lovely64

purselover888 said:


> ^^So which one is best? I'll plan one too!!


 LOL! I don´t know. FSH maybe?


----------



## ceci

lolakitten said:
			
		

> When you drive 4 hours, one way, through a snowstorm, to a neighboring country for the sole reason of getting your bag... then turn around & come home



Hi there! Did you take your kids too?! Well, it's too far for me from NS.  So instead I had to ask DH to check/pick up something when he went to Paris last Feb. And he was so nice to walk from FSH to GV & walk back to FSH under -13C !!! Although he was still out of luck, but the next day when he flew out from the airport, & there, a lindy was waiting for him to pick up! I guess he's more happier I am because his mission was accomplished! Haha!


----------



## purselover888

lovely64 said:


> LOL! I don´t know. FSH maybe?



Haha!  I did FSH a few weeks ago...I think you are alot closer though!


----------



## megano

Or coordinating your trips so that you're within reasonable distance to as many boutiques as possible.


----------



## purseinsanity

When you seriously consider moving your family and relocating to an entirely new city to just be near your favorite H boutique.


----------



## Lovehermes89

purseinsanity said:


> When you seriously consider moving your family and relocating to an entirely new city to just be near your favorite H boutique.



I was laughing so hard in the office reading this.


----------



## audreylita

When you're moving to another city away from your local favorite H boutique and figuring out the logistics on how to fly back to do a day trip to shop at that favorite boutique!


----------



## maryg1

when you watch the GP cars racing and you associate GP to Garden Party


----------



## apisss

when your iphone's battery went flat and you start to get really panic because you might miss "the call" from your SA...


----------



## Halothane

When I visited Hermes so frequent that the SA became my beloved boyfriend now. ( it is not a joke)


----------



## ysbooey

Halothane said:
			
		

> When I visited Hermes so frequent that the SA became my beloved boyfriend now. ( it is not a joke)



Ohhhhh my....... Love interest.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Halothane said:


> When I visited Hermes so frequent that the SA became my beloved boyfriend now. ( it is not a joke)




So sweet and lucky you!


----------



## saucyinterloper

when I dreamt I finally found the BE Kelly on the shelf and into my hot little hands!


----------



## purselover888

apisss said:


> when your iphone's battery went flat and you start to get really panic because you might miss "the call" from your SA...



Totally!!  And also when I lose cell phone reception in the country!  :weird:


----------



## lil_fashionista

When you passionately try to argue that your family reunion should be held in a city where no one lives, but which has more than one H store.


----------



## Keekeee

lil_fashionista said:
			
		

> When you passionately try to argue that your family reunion should be held in a city where no one lives, but which has more than one H store.



Buahahahaha..! This crack me up!!


----------



## 628628

You know you're addicted to H, when you ask your lawyer to include detailed instructions on how to deal with the bags in your Last Will and Testament.


----------



## audreylita

When your car seats, which look exactly like clemence leather, begin to get dirty, and you think about asking Claude how to properly clean them.


----------



## sparklelisab

When you are busy at work or doing errands or working in the yard and your brain keeps flashing to TPF and how you want to check in with your cyber-friends to see what they have bought since you are on Ban Island.  Sick.


----------



## purseinsanity

When you ask your financial planner if there's any way to use your retirement money to buy Hermes bags...after all, they are investments!


----------



## Vinia

sparklelisab said:
			
		

> When you are busy at work or doing errands or working in the yard and your brain keeps flashing to TPF and how you want to check in with your cyber-friends to see what they have bought since you are on Ban Island.  Sick.



Haha sparklelisab this is so true! It's hard to stay on Ban island however after seeing their buys.


----------



## Martinibeach

When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.


----------



## KRZ

Martinibeach said:
			
		

> When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.



Haha agree!!!!  guilty as charged.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Martinibeach said:


> When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.




Agreed! I do the same thing, hehe.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Martinibeach said:


> When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.



Same here before checking my office email !!


----------



## Mysti

... When you keep telling yourself that "this will be my last purchase for awhile" but you end up committing to another purchase shortly after!!!


----------



## Martinibeach

KRZ said:


> Haha agree!!!!  guilty as charged.


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! I do the same thing, hehe.


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> Same here before checking my office email !!


 

Ha,ha, great (Hermes addicted) minds think alike!

May be we should add - and the last think before you go to bed is checking the TPF again. Picture completed! Have a great night, ladies


----------



## sparklelisab

When you swear to yourself and really believe it at the time, that "this" shawl will be the last and all your shawl needs are met.  But before it even arrives home or comes out of the box, another one rears its orange, taunting corner!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Martinibeach said:


> Ha,ha, great (Hermes addicted) minds think alike!
> 
> May be we should add - and the last think before you go to bed is checking the TPF again. Picture completed! Have a great night, ladies



Exactly what I do every night and keeping me up late as well !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Martinibeach said:


> Ha,ha, great (Hermes addicted) minds think alike!
> 
> May be we should add - *and the last think before you go to bed is checking the TPF again.* Picture completed! Have a great night, ladies




Exactly! Definitely a form of mild addiction


----------



## Onthego

When you dream up ways to get your DH to take you to Paris, help you stalk FSH, and then some how convince him that he must march into the store and demand a B for his wife. Somehow I don't see that happening my lifetime. A girl can dream.


----------



## ladysarah

purseinsanity said:


> When you ask your financial planner if there's any way to use your retirement money to buy Hermes bags...after all, they are investments!


 you are killing me!


----------



## Uyen4570

When you consider accepting a Birkin as a gift from a grateful patient knowing that you would instantly have your license suspended for unethical behavior ....... but instead you accept her offer to introduce you to her SA for help!


----------



## Uyen4570

Onthego said:


> When you dream up ways to get your DH to take you to Paris, help you stalk FSH, and then some how convince him that he must march into the store and demand a B for his wife. Somehow I don't see that happening my lifetime. A girl can dream.



OMG - that was me exactly last month at FSH! My DH actually did it but to no avail!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Keekeee said:
			
		

> Buahahahaha..! This crack me up!!



It's true!  I'm still working on them. 




			
				628628 said:
			
		

> You know you're addicted to H, when you ask your lawyer to include detailed instructions on how to deal with the bags in your Last Will and Testament.



That seems like a good idea!




			
				sparklelisab said:
			
		

> When you are busy at work or doing errands or working in the yard and your brain keeps flashing to TPF and how you want to check in with your cyber-friends to see what they have bought since you are on Ban Island.  Sick.



This is me too!




			
				purseinsanity said:
			
		

> When you ask your financial planner if there's any way to use your retirement money to buy Hermes bags...after all, they are investments!



Hahaha, you'll probably get better returns than the market! 




			
				Martinibeach said:
			
		

> When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.



I do the same, only in the opposite order!


----------



## Macherie

when you hear the song "my favorite things" and you start singing about hermes bags and hermes matching accessories.


----------



## Lovehermes89

When you are planning to leave your current job now and applying job in hermes.


----------



## 3H4GOOD

Mysti said:


> ... When you keep telling yourself that "this will be my last purchase for awhile" but you end up committing to another purchase shortly after!!!



so true~~~


----------



## audreylita

When your SA calls to tell you Saturday is her last day and all you can do is obsess over your impending loss.   

It's kinda like your high school boyfriend calling to say he's breaking up with you.


----------



## memo

audreylita said:
			
		

> When your SA calls to tell you Saturday is her last day and all you can do is obsess over your impending loss.
> 
> It's kinda like your high school boyfriend calling to say he's breaking up with you.



That happened to me too and it felt worse than losing a boyfriend, its a terrible loss!


----------



## VnSoie

When DBF says "trip to x" and the first thing that comes to mind is how many Hs are in your path, making you completely unable to focus on the current conversation...

When the first thought in the morning is the title of a scarf (or does that count as practicing my French?)....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> When your SA calls to tell you Saturday is her last day and all you can do is obsess over your impending loss.
> 
> It's kinda like your high school boyfriend calling to say he's breaking up with you.




Awww, don't know what I would do. Sob.


----------



## Jadeite

purseinsanity said:


> When you ask your financial planner if there's any way to use your retirement money to buy Hermes bags...after all, they are investments!





purseinsanity said:


> When you seriously consider moving your family and relocating to an entirely new city to just be near your favorite H boutique.


----------



## Jadeite

ms piggy said:


> Getting to the airport early, just to check out the duty free H (including shuffling between the different terminals w H). And scheduling your business meetings so you always have time to slip out to the H in the visiting locale.



I'm guilty of that too.


----------



## Bagzzonly

... you walk through a department store and immediately 'Chaine d'ancre" comes to mind when you spot this display table!


----------



## purseinsanity

Uyen4570 said:


> When you consider accepting a Birkin as a gift from a grateful patient knowing that you would instantly have your license suspended for unethical behavior ....... but instead you accept her offer to introduce you to her SA for help!



*WHAT*?!!?  Jeez.  I need some of your patients.  All I get are brownies and toffee...and the extra pounds that go with it!


----------



## purseinsanity

sparklelisab said:


> When you are busy at work or doing errands or working in the yard and your brain keeps flashing to TPF and how you want to check in with your cyber-friends to see what they have bought since you are on Ban Island.  Sick.


----------



## purseinsanity

When you curse that the month of August exists.  All that means is that the craftsmen are on vacation and there's even _*less*_ inventory.


----------



## purseinsanity

wonger1024 said:


> ... you walk through a department store and immediately 'Chaine d'ancre" comes to mind when you spot this display table!





OMG, I died laughing!!!  I thought that too when I saw your picture before I even read the caption!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

When you frantically search ebay each morning to figure out what the new season's colors will be (since resellers seem to always get them first!), so that you can call your SA first thing to get on the list before anyone else!!


----------



## Stephanie Tanya

Ok....you got me on #'s 2, 3, 5, 6 !

OMG! I'M A JUNKIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> When your SA calls to tell you Saturday is her last day and all you can do is obsess over your impending loss.
> 
> It's kinda like your high school boyfriend calling to say he's breaking up with you.





memo said:


> That happened to me too and it felt worse than losing a boyfriend, its a terrible loss!



This happened to me too!! It was worse than a BF break up!!



purseinsanity said:


> OMG, I died laughing!!!  I thought that too when I saw your picture before I even read the caption!!!



I thought the same too!:giggles:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> This happened to me too!! It was worse than a BF break up!!
> 
> I thought the same too!:giggles:



Much worse than a BF break-up, at least he is can be replaced!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Much worse than a BF break-up, at least he is can be replaced!



So true!!! Muche easier to find than a beloved SA at *H*!!!


----------



## lovely64

When you think a 33 hour plane ride is ok since it entails three stops. Hermès at Heathrow, Singapore and finally Sydney before the final destination, Fidji.

Edit. I forgot Copenhagen, but that´s the point of departure.


----------



## Julide

lovely64 said:


> When you think a 33 hour plane ride is ok since it entails three stops. Hermès at Heathrow, Singapore and finally Sydney before the final destination, Fidji.
> 
> Edit. I forgot Copenhagen, but that´s the point of departure.



I'd do it!! Going to Fiji sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## lovely64

Julide said:


> I'd do it!! Going to Fiji sounds fantastic!!!


 I´m contemplating it even though the ride is loooooooooooooong


----------



## bags to die for

Fiji is only around 3 hours from Syd lovely64! Come and visit.


----------



## Julide

lovely64 said:


> I´m contemplating it even though the ride is loooooooooooooong



I love to travel! So for me nothing is too long! Plus the benifits out weigh the negatives, hello *H* & fijian pool boys!!!:giggles:


----------



## bags to die for

Julide, you may need to check out the Bondi boys first!


----------



## Julide

bags to die for said:


> Julide, you may need to check out the Bondi boys first!



Really? So many men, so little time!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> When your SA calls to tell you Saturday is her last day and all you can do is obsess over your impending loss.
> 
> It's kinda like your high school boyfriend calling to say he's breaking up with you.


 
If my beloved SA tells me this, I would be totally devastated!


----------



## lovely64

Julide said:


> I love to travel! So for me nothing is too long! Plus the benifits out weigh the negatives, hello *H* & fijian pool boys!!!:giggles:


 LOL! Yes! Hello boys

ps. I also love to travel, and my fav country (one of them) is Australia. Maybe I should wait a few months so I could visit OZ when it´s Summer there. Fidji is kind of close by.


----------



## lovely64

bags to die for said:


> Julide, you may need to check out the Bondi boys first!


 


Julide said:


> Really? So many men, so little time!!!


Ok, Bondi it is (and maybe a double-bay visit too, I wonder if they have H there, I wasn´t looking for H last time I was there, shock!!?)


----------



## ScubaHound

When you get so caught up in choosing an H bracelet and scarf (and then deciding how to wear the scarf), that you repeatedly leave the house without putting on any other jewelry. Once again, I arrived at work and realized that I'm not wearing any earrings.


----------



## lovely64

ScubaHound said:


> When you get so caught up in choosing an H bracelet and scarf (and then deciding how to wear the scarf), that you repeatedly leave the house without putting on any other jewelry. Once again, I arrived at work and realized that I'm not wearing any earrings.


 Thank heavens it wasn´t your panties you forgot


----------



## ScubaHound

lovely64 said:


> Thank heavens it wasn´t your panties you forgot


 
 Let's hope my forgetfulness never gets to that point, although I think I feel more naked without earrings than I would without panties! At least my H scarf and bracelet look fab.


----------



## Pazdzernika

...When during the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympic games the Austrian Team is announced you yell at the tv, "I hear your Hermes stores suck!!!"


----------



## Pazdzernika

...When a car cuts you off on the freeway and rather than think "You jerk!" your first thought is, "Wow, that car is a dead-on colour match for H's etoupe..."


----------



## Frivole88

Pazdzernika said:


> ...When a car cuts you off on the freeway and rather than think "You jerk!" your first thought is, "Wow, that car is a dead-on colour match for H's etoupe..."



 hahaha!


----------



## Frivole88

Martinibeach said:


> When the first thing in the morning is to surf the H.com site with your morning coffee... and the second thing is to check the TPF Hermes threads.



hahaha! this is sooo ME! literally


----------



## swezfamily

...instead of walking past the Hermes boutique in the mall to get to Neimen's, I will instead exit the mall, get in my car and drive and park in front of Neimen's because I know if I walk past Hermes, I will look in the window.  If I look in the window, I will enter the store.  If I enter the store I will most likely buy something.  Therefore, I have to avoid walking past the store.  I can't have any contact with the source of my addiction because I have no will power against it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pazdzernika said:


> ...When during the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympic games the Austrian Team is announced you yell at the tv, "I hear your Hermes stores suck!!!"


----------



## lulilu

swezfamily said:


> ...instead of walking past the Hermes boutique in the mall to get to Neimen's, I will instead exit the mall, get in my car and drive and park in front of Neimen's because I know if I walk past Hermes, I will look in the window.  If I look in the window, I will enter the store.  If I enter the store I will most likely buy something.  Therefore, I have to avoid walking past the store.  I can't have any contact with the source of my addiction because I have no will power against it.



Your store must be my local store -- right next door to NM's?  It gets me every time.


----------



## minismurf04

instead of being on a fishing boat at 3am in the morning and feeling seasick, i'm on TPF's Shopping thread for finds and inventory and feeling seasick and pretending to fish at the same time! >,<


----------



## katika76

Pazdzernika said:


> ...When during the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympic games the Austrian Team is announced you yell at the tv, "I hear your Hermes stores suck!!!"


as I have the purseblog app now I read your post this afternoon and I had such a great laugh!!! this was so extremely funny for me (I am from Austria) and this is exactly it!!! thank you


----------



## Onthego

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> ...When during the Opening Ceremonies of the Olympic games the Austrian Team is announced you yell at the tv, "I hear your Hermes stores suck!!!"



Rotfl!!!


----------



## Onthego

swezfamily said:
			
		

> ...instead of walking past the Hermes boutique in the mall to get to Neimen's, I will instead exit the mall, get in my car and drive and park in front of Neimen's because I know if I walk past Hermes, I will look in the window.  If I look in the window, I will enter the store.  If I enter the store I will most likely buy something.  Therefore, I have to avoid walking past the store.  I can't have any contact with the source of my addiction because I have no will power against it.



That's it use that will power you can do this. LOL


----------



## BegforBag

i'm watching a movie on the TV with my right eye & browsing/reading threads on tPF with my left eye.     :-P


----------



## lil_fashionista

When your Air Conditioner breaks down and you immediately think your DH sabotaged the unit to keep you from spending more money at H!


----------



## audreylita

When you see your SA for the last time knowing they are leaving the company and this is their last day.  And although you've conferred and know who you will be working with in the future, feeling this great big hole in your chest.  Like one of your best friends has just broken up with you.

:cry:


----------



## djsmom

when you send the only two purses you own away for refurbishing with intentions on buying a non-Hermes purse and when you walk into the store and feel the quality, you opt to use cute lil shopping bags until your bags come back and save your money for the next Birkin.


----------



## kobe939

When I had a dream about shopping at the local store, and my SA was just about to show me a B, then I woke up. I guess I was too excited.

This happened last night and I saw my SA today and told her, she wouldn't stop laughing. I told her upfront that I have serious problem, she probably thinks I am nuts!


----------



## minismurf04

kobe939 said:


> When I had a dream about shopping at the local store, and my SA was just about to show me a B, then I woke up. I guess I was too excited.
> 
> This happened last night and I saw my SA today and told her, she wouldn't stop laughing. I told her upfront that I have serious problem, she probably thinks I am nuts!




I've had those kind of dreams...:giggles:


----------



## kobe939

minismurf04 said:
			
		

> I've had those kind of dreams...:giggles:



Thanks for the reassurance, glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> When you see your SA for the last time knowing they are leaving the company and this is their last day.  And although you've conferred and know who you will be working with in the future, feeling this great big hole in your chest.  Like one of your best friends has just broken up with you.
> 
> :cry:



oh that is the worst! i can definitely sympathize  was it unexpected?


----------



## buyer010

audreylita said:
			
		

> When you see your SA for the last time knowing they are leaving the company and this is their last day.  And although you've conferred and know who you will be working with in the future, feeling this great big hole in your chest.  Like one of your best friends has just broken up with you.
> 
> :cry:



I totally get you!! Hate when my SA leaves. :'(


----------



## audreylita

LamborghiniGirl said:


> oh that is the worst! i can definitely sympathize  was it unexpected?



Totally!  She didn't even confer with me!!


----------



## gymangel812

i had an H dream last night lol. i'm trying to get a birkin as a walk in next weekend so it must be really on my mind... in the dream i didn't get it though so that's not a good sign


----------



## Vinia

When you walk into a H boutique and look at the scarves


----------



## Vinia

Vinia said:
			
		

> When you walk into a H boutique and look at the scarves



Sorry hit the send by accident. 

When you walk into a H boutique and look at the scarves in display and you can name each folded scarf by Name and CW and ask the SA if they have the missing cw.


----------



## Deborah1986

Vinia said:


> When you walk into a H boutique and look at the scarves



_true ! my eyes goes always to the scarves.. then i look what for bags they have and dreaming about the orange kelly..then you hear that the waitlist is 2 years.. and that the birkin goes up to 7000 euro..ush:

Searching every morning to the hermes..threads on my ipad before i get out. .._


----------



## Machick333

When you are at an amusement park with daughter and you choose the "orange "
Seat on the ride because it looks like Hermes orange ... Not that I did that yesterday ......


----------



## wantitneedit

bags to die for said:


> Fiji is only around 3 hours from Syd lovely64! Come and visit.


hey, Melb is only 1hr 20min from syd so Julide and lovely64 should visit here too!  We have H as well!!  QLD ofcourse has three!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^ Dreaming of H is a sure sign of addiction in full throttle mode.
I am getting to that point!


----------



## Julide

wantitneedit said:


> hey, Melb is only 1hr 20min from syd so Julide and lovely64 should visit here too!  We have H as well!!  QLD ofcourse has three!!!



*WINI* don't tempt me!!!Hot men and *H*!!!Too good to be true!!


----------



## Jadeite

when you walk into the store and want to buy something. Anything. 
when you NEED to buy something at the store more than you need to buy a cup of starbucks.


----------



## peggioka

I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:





Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.


----------



## Vinia

peggioka said:
			
		

> I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:
> 
> Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.



Peggioka I think this may be related to this scarf design. The grey area in the scarf reminded me of the Lourve


----------



## Julide

peggioka said:


> I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.



This is soooo funny!!I would have thought the same too!!!:lolots:


----------



## peggioka

OMG so interesting!  I can't see  the details on the gray area in the picture but would like to know the name of this design.  
thanks for sharing your knowledge and picture!



Vinia said:


> Peggioka I think this may be related to this scarf design. The grey area in the scarf reminded me of the Lourve


----------



## Jadeite

that ceiling definitely looks like it's designed by Hermes. Or maybe King Henry already had the foresight to predict hermes' success.


----------



## peggioka

Jadeite said:


> that ceiling definitely looks like it's designed by Hermes. Or maybe King Henry already had the foresight to predict hermes' success.


----------



## Vinia

peggioka said:
			
		

> OMG so interesting!  I can't see  the details on the gray area in the picture but would like to know the name of this design.
> thanks for sharing your knowledge and picture!



Ceintures et liens you can still find it on USA.hermes


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Jadeite said:


> when you walk into the store and want to buy something. Anything.
> when you NEED to buy something at the store more than you need to buy a cup of starbucks.


 
so true!!!! I need to stay out of the store. Period.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peggioka said:


> I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.



*peggioka*, so beautiful! 
Thanks for sharing and it does remind me of H.


----------



## Ladybaga

When you start to see which of your scarves coordinate with your pajamas. (Just kidding.)


----------



## Julide

Ladybaga said:


> When you start to see which of your scarves coordinate with your pajamas. (Just kidding.)



:lolots:I know your not kidding!!!I think the same thing!!


----------



## quaintrelle

peggioka said:


> I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.



That is brilliant...


----------



## katvolution83

I know I am addicted to H when:

My MIL asked me when am I going to start planning to have kids, and I shake my head thinking:" If I have a kid now, I will have to stop buying H."


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peggioka said:


> I saw this ceiling in Louvre and thought: I did not know Hermes made ceiling decorations too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out it was named after Henry II  nothing to do with Hermes.



Too funny.  We are all trained to think of Hermes when we see the letter 'H'. Sure, we're pathetic H addicts !!


----------



## varvara

I did not want to post here (obviously not to verbally "declare" my addiction here) BUT- i will confess.... I use the word NEED a lot (I NEED that croc, I NEED more classic H colors in my collection, I NEED more vintage....)

And-

I often dream about bags... Once I saw the whole rainbow out of Kellys. No joke. And it was lovely


----------



## joelynkzh

katvolution83 said:
			
		

> I know I am addicted to H when:
> 
> My MIL asked me when am I going to start planning to have kids, and I shake my head thinking:" If I have a kid now, I will have to stop buying H."



Slaps u upside down... MUAHAHA of course must have kids. U see my xuan so cute!!


----------



## Julide

varvara said:


> I did not want to post here (obviously not to verbally "declare" my addiction here) BUT- i will confess.... I use the word NEED a lot (I NEED that croc, I NEED more classic H colors in my collection, I NEED more vintage....)
> 
> And-
> 
> *I often dream about bags... Once I saw the whole rainbow out of Kellys. No joke. And it was lovely *



This has happened to me more than once!!!


----------



## thyme

when i wish for cold weather in the middle of summer so i can wear my GM shawls!! :weird::weird:


----------



## kobe939

chincac said:
			
		

> when i wish for cold weather in the middle of summer so i can wear my GM shawls!! :weird::weird:



 very cute


----------



## kobe939

When my 5 year old son asks my SA the other day, 'I want to buy a present got my mom, when can you get a birkin for her?' Then my SA replies, 'it's going to be fast, u better start saving.'

What kind of son have I raised?  should I be concerned??


----------



## Ladybaga

Julide said:


> :lolots:I know your not kidding!!!I think the same thing!!



Great minds think alike.  Well, your mind is great. Mine has been a bit mushy lately.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When you have an H slush fund that no-one knows about.


----------



## Julide

Ladybaga said:


> Great minds think alike.  Well, your mind is great. Mine has been a bit mushy lately.



*LadyBaga*Your mind is not mush!! The fab outfits you create come from a wonderful and very colour conscious mind! I find more scarves that I want because of you!!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> When you have an H slush fund that no-one knows about.



May I add the slush fund has a direct wire code for H bank accounts in three countries!!:shame:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> *LadyBaga*Your mind is not mush!! The fab outfits you create come from a wonderful and very colour conscious mind! I find more scarves that I want because of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> May I add the slush fund has a direct wire code for H bank accounts in three countries!!:shame:




Ohhh, I like that!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Am still painting my toes in H-colors. Now I'm adding gold on the tips (like a French manicure) to reference the hardware!


----------



## Ladybaga

Julide said:


> *LadyBaga*Your mind is not mush!! The fab outfits you create come from a wonderful and very colour conscious mind! I find more scarves that I want because of you!!
> 
> 
> 
> May I add the slush fund has a direct wire code for H bank accounts in three countries!!:shame:



*Julide,* You are too kind! Thank you so much for such a lovely complement!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Am still painting my toes in H-colors. Now I'm adding gold on the tips (like a French manicure) to reference the hardware!




Which nail color is the gold? Please ID, thanks.
Lovely idea.
I already have nail colors to match my CDCs!
Totally sick.


----------



## LQYB

its so important every morning when I wake up walk into my dressing room. A few or at least one H bag already there greeting me.
''good morning'' 
And at night they say good night to me before I go to bed.

I am very much addicted I know.


----------



## mp4

You wonder why your SA hasn't called in a while and you start dreaming that no one will sell you any bags!


----------



## audreylita

You look at the new sign and awnings for your local Italian bistro and see that they've chosen the lovely color crocus.


----------



## tresorchic

I went to the Lipizzan Horses performance this past weekend and when the horses did the Capriole (An upward leap made by a trained horse without going forward and with a backward kick of the hind legs at the height of the leap), I thought that would look good on a scarf.


----------



## Keekeee

tresorchic said:
			
		

> i went to the lipizzan horses performance this past weekend and when the horses did the capriole (an upward leap made by a trained horse without going forward and with a backward kick of the hind legs at the height of the leap), i thought that would look good on a scarf.



lol!!


----------



## EuropeanGuy

When you knock your bag over and apologise to it


----------



## Notorious Pink

You buy something that matches your hair...and then you photograph it...


----------



## halohead

When you check H's website daily to see what new goodies have arrived


----------



## Notorious Pink

halohead said:
			
		

> When you check H's website daily to see what new goodies have arrived



Thanks, you just reminded me...


----------



## luckylove

When you look up into the sky and see H scarf patterns in the clouds...(and you are not even a scarfie!)  Love them,  just don't own that many!


----------



## HermesIRL

When stumbling home from a night club you stop by Hermes and stare in the windows on your own, because you feel self conscious doing it during the day and you end up walking in and buying something when it's open. Drunken Nocturnal Hermes Time is time well spent.


----------



## Aistan

pursemember said:


> add another one!
> -went with your bag to the furniture store and say " make the sofa this exact colour" :shame:
> -thinking of going on the plane for 13 hours just to get one out of this world bag or to attend an hermès opening


That's exactly what I'm doing in 3 week...flying to paris to score a bag or two.  Too bad I'm missing the sale though


----------



## Aistan

When check your bank account and dream of what you can get with it now from your store instead of saving for retirement...lol


----------



## Aistan

I have about 30 non Hermes purse and now I really don't know what to do with them.
My biggest fear of getting my first Hermes was getting addicted.  I told my husband I'm only getting one purse, I got a Cabag in NYC last month.  Next month he's agreed to another one and a few accessories when we go to Paris in a few weeks.  No way you can just have one...the craftsmanship, beauty, versatility and exclusivity is sooo addictive.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cormac said:


> When stumbling home from a night club you stop by Hermes and stare in the windows on your own, because you feel self conscious doing it during the day and you end up walking in and buying something when it's open. Drunken Nocturnal Hermes Time is time well spent.




Love this, Cormac!


----------



## TexasST

halohead said:


> When you check H's website daily to see what new goodies have arrived



I am so obsessed with the Clic H bracelets, I find myself checking H.com every 30 mins to see if they have updated anything.  I think I have a problem, LOL.


----------



## Aliena

When you say to your SA "I must stop coming here" and she just smiles knowingly and replies "Yes dear, see you next week!"


----------



## halohead

TexasST said:


> I am so obsessed with the Clic H bracelets, I find myself checking H.com every 30 mins to see if they have updated anything.  I think I have a problem, LOL.



Do you go to Tx St.?????


----------



## audreylita

EuropeanGuy said:


> When you knock your bag over and apologise to it


----------



## halohead

When you open up that orange box, and you close your eyes and take a deep long breath to let the magic of Orange wash over you.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

halohead said:


> When you open up that orange box, and you close your eyes and take a deep long breath to let the magic of Orange wash over you.



such a good description of the moment!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

halohead said:


> When you check H's website daily to see what new goodies have arrived



And you keep hitting the refresh key on the same page for an hour (or two).


----------



## TexasST

halohead said:


> Do you go to Tx St.?????



LOL, I wish!!  No, my initials are ST and I'm a Texan living outside of Texas, longing to move back.  I hadn't even thought about my ID looking like Texas State until you mentioned it.  

PS. Adorable avatar picture!!!


----------



## DivaC

Dunno if I was addicted! It was a long time ago story that really happened to me!., I would always dream my next target at night!! Ex, wearing jumping boots and running on the field!


----------



## arabesques

When your partner makes a (pro) purse joke in mixed company, and that's with you half way across the country.  AND someone chimes in to extend the joke with a mention of H, and he has to text you immediately to say, "She's one of you!"


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Going to sleep at night and dreaming of H ~ two or three nights in a row ~ knowing the names of the new seasons scarves before my SA and having a slush fund for future H purchases. 
Danger signs of slipping down the orange H slope!


----------



## LuxBagLVr

When you keep all the boxes,dust bags,etc and tuck your H into them when not in use...

When you only purchase clothing items which co-ordinate well with your H jewellery/scarves/leather goods (typically an easy task as H looks fabulous with everything)

When you have a slideshow background on your PC/Mac of H items.


----------



## francelamour

When you see colours or think about colours and immediately think about a H colour , like : ' oh see - the sea looks 'blue jean' today!' or 'Let's paint the wall in Capucine!'


----------



## luckylove

francelamour said:


> When you see colours or think about colours and immediately think about a H colour , like : ' oh see - the sea looks 'blue jean' today!' or 'Let's paint the wall in Capucine!'



I do this all the time too!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

When you let your phone go straight to voicemail on every call unless it's your SA.


----------



## julemakeup

When you have your SA on speed dial and you plot your next bag/color when you go pick up your new bag. Le sigh...


----------



## alismarr

You fall down the marble stair in L.V.in Nice and nearly break your leg ( the concierge has to pick you up and the S.M brings you espresso in the cutest L.V cups and saucers and one of the S.As rushes outside to search the streets for your D.H) but you still drag yourself and D.H to H in Cannes the next day. Over a year later your leg still bears the scars.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

alismarr said:


> You fall down the marble stair in L.V.in Nice and nearly break your leg ( the concierge has to pick you up and the S.M brings you espresso in the cutest L.V cups and saucers and one of the S.As rushes outside to search the streets for your D.H) but you still drag yourself and D.H to H in Cannes the next day. Over a year later your leg still bears the scars.



Best, but worst story ever, *alismarr*. Hope you bought yourself something H in Cannes.


----------



## Baja

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Best, but worst story ever, *alismarr*. Hope you bought yourself something H in Cannes.


..... when it's tooooooo late


----------



## poptarts

When your friend ask you about the color of your new dress, and you say "um.. like Mykonos!" and she says "come again?"


----------



## alismarr

Baja said:


> ..... when it's tooooooo late



My intention had been to go to H Cannes that afternoon but I couldn't walk and spent the afternoon lying on my bed whilst the hotel maid applied ice to my calf ,made me tea and offered to go to the chemist to get me some cream.( Last June when we were back in Nice I couldn't even bear to go into L.V as the memories were too painful.) However, the S.As in Cannes are delightful and as I limped about in the store that day I realised I needed help - not for my leg - but for my H addiction.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LuxBagLVr said:


> When you have a slideshow background on your PC/Mac of H items.



Oh yeah. I did that before I had kids!



francelamour said:


> When you see colours or think about colours and immediately think about a H colour , like : ' oh see - the sea looks 'blue jean' today!' or 'Let's paint the wall in Capucine!'



I do that, too!


----------



## eagle1002us

LQYB said:


> its so important every morning when I wake up walk into my dressing room. A few or at least one H bag already there greeting me.
> ''good morning''
> And at night they say good night to me before I go to bed.
> 
> I am very much addicted I know.



Don't forget the lullaby they sing to you at night (from one who knows)!


----------



## eagle1002us

alismarr said:


> My intention had been to go to H Cannes that afternoon but I couldn't walk and spent the afternoon lying on my bed whilst the hotel maid applied ice to my calf ,made me tea and offered to go to the chemist to get me some cream.( Last June when we were back in Nice I couldn't even bear to go into L.V as the memories were too painful.) However, the S.As in Cannes are delightful and as I limped about in the store that day I realised I needed help - not for my leg - but for my H addiction.



Talk about dragging yourself to the store!  LOL!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When googling an Epson printer, I refer to it as Epsom. Subconsciously, H is never far away.


----------



## skimmy

when i was pregnant with my first, i kept reading "pitocin" as "picotin"!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Clearly I was out of my mind the other day when I passed on a Blue Hydra MM Picotin. I've lost sleep over this. I love picotin's btw, but barely get any use out of my orange PM because it's a wee bit small. I've been waiting for an MM. What was I thinking--obviously I wasn't.

I'm also wrestling with the fact that I have a rose gold Chaine D'ancre ring on order set to arrive on Monday and three sterling silver pieces I want to purchase by then. H has turned me into a scatterbrained mess--what to purchase next!? It isn't in my nature to become frazzled. Oh H, what have you done to my psyche?!


----------



## glamourbag

bluebichonfrise said:


> Clearly I was out of my mind the other day when I passed on a Blue Hydra MM Picotin. I've lost sleep over this. I love picotin's btw, but barely get any use out of my orange PM because it's a wee bit small. I've been waiting for an MM. What was I thinking--obviously I wasn't.
> 
> I'm also wrestling with the fact that I have a rose gold Chaine D'ancre ring on order set to arrive on Monday and three sterling silver pieces I want to purchase by then. H has turned me into a scatterbrained mess--what to purchase next!? It isn't in my nature to become frazzled. Oh H, what have you done to my psyche?!



Also to add to this...we know we are addicted to H when those of us reading entries like yours can completely relate to what you are going through. Its ok to talk it out (or write it out)...its like therapy!!


----------



## lolakitten

skimmy said:


> when i was pregnant with my first, i kept reading "pitocin" as "picotin"!



OMG GUILTY!!! 

Also, when you pic flowers to plant in your garden based on their H colour reference, as opposed to knowing of the flower before hand (Capucine, Cyclamen, Iris, Crocus, Germanium, etc...) :shame:


----------



## bluebichonfrise

glamourbag said:


> Also to add to this...we know we are addicted to H when those of us reading entries like yours can completely relate to what you are going through. Its ok to talk it out (or write it out)...its like therapy!!



 Sick isn't it!! :lolots::lolots: but yes, pretty theraputic


----------



## purselover888

How about when spring/summer shopping starts at the white jacket and white top that are going to serve as the backdrop for all your colorful spring/summer shawls, twills and mousselines?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> How about *when spring/summer shopping starts at the white jacket and white top *that are going to serve as the backdrop for all your colorful spring/summer shawls, twills and mousselines?



So true, and I now only buy solid color dresses and tops that will work with my H items!
This is getting funny, my outfits all must accessorize with my H accessories, even shoes and nail polish.
Getting a little OCD here.


----------



## purselover888

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true, and I now only buy solid color dresses and tops that will work with my H items!
> This is getting funny, my outfits all must accessorize with my H accessories, even shoes and nail polish.
> Getting a little OCD here.



  Seriously, good point about the solid colors!  None of my many Etro and Missoni items are getting any wear recently.....Although you are much more advanced than me matching also your nail polish


----------



## lulilu

when you text with and/or speak with your SA several times a week.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true, and I now only buy solid color dresses and tops that will work with my H items!
> This is getting funny, my outfits all must accessorize with my H accessories, even shoes and nail polish.
> Getting a little OCD here.



This has been exactly my thought process for months!!! Then I walk into a store and buy prints. I'm hopeless.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

lulilu said:


> when you text with and/or speak with your SA several times a week.



Yep!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

When H launches a particular collection and you buy all but a few pieces--ahem Galop! Ridiculousness!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true, and I now only buy solid color dresses and tops that will work with my H items!
> This is getting funny, my outfits all must accessorize with my H accessories, even shoes and nail polish.
> Getting a little OCD here.



_Soooooo_ me, too, dear.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

when I just recycled 200+ Hermes shopping bags accumulated in my closet!!!


----------



## nguyenp

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true, and *I now only buy solid color dresses and tops that will work with my H items!
> * This is getting funny, my outfits all must accessorize with my H accessories, even shoes and nail polish.
> Getting a little OCD here.




 hahahah my wardrobe is now mostly solid colours - when I buy clothes, the first thing I think of is, will this match xyz scarf, or belt?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

hermesdaisuki said:


> when I just recycled 200+ Hermes shopping bags accumulated in my closet!!!



I am trying to do the same-- what do you do with all the boxes? Would it be bad to start recycling H boxes too? Every time I give a gift in an H box and it isn't an Hermes gift the person is disappointed lol!


----------



## nguyenp

hermesdaisuki said:


> when I just recycled 200+ Hermes shopping bags accumulated in my closet!!!



I have found a way to recycle them hermesdaisuki - I was keeping all of them because I just couldn't part with the pretty orange (such a hoarder haha). Then I found 2 solutions!

- Put them side by side in some of my drawers so I can roll my basic tees etc. and make use of the drawer's vertical space! My apologies for the mess in the photo!

- Put my magazines in one on the coffee table!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I am trying to do the same-- what do you do with all the boxes? Would it be bad to start recycling H boxes too? Every time I give a gift in an H box and it isn't an Hermes gift the person is disappointed lol!



I still keep all the big boxes in my closet. They are filling up the space so quickly that I probably would need to ship some to my parents' house.

I don't think it is bad to recycle anything, let alone H boxes. I actually use some of smaller H boxes to store ipad/mac book chargers, phone cases, stationary etc. It is a good way to de-clutter my desk.


----------



## Julide

My h boxes are in storage, can't seem to get rid of them but they take up too much space!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

nguyenp said:


> I have found a way to recycle them hermesdaisuki - I was keeping all of them because I just couldn't part with the pretty orange (such a hoarder haha). Then I found 2 solutions!
> 
> - Put them side by side in some of my drawers so I can roll my basic tees etc. and make use of the drawer's vertical space! My apologies for the mess in the photo!
> 
> - Put my magazines in one on the coffee table!



wow...these are really good ideas!! I should have asked you earlier!!!

all my Hermes shopping bags were cleaned out from the recycle bin downstairs a week ago and now they are probably already being made into something else.


----------



## GenieBottle26

When you base all of your spending according to what you could've bought at H.  Such as, my DBF just bought a new boat and I thought, "I could've bought _____ # of Birkin's!!"  Or, when you move into a new house, and the master closet is bigger than the master bedroom and you tell your SO, "So....what closet are you going to use?" because you KNOW you need LOTS of space for all the H boxes...... (and you are DEAD serious and completely unwilling to share that closet!) :giggles:


----------



## Millicat

When you drive past a blue coloured car and realise that it's the very same colour as the Trim II you're considering


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".



this seriously just cracked me up!! you are too funny. That would have been a better blog name


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GenieBottle26 said:


> *When you base all of your spending according to what you could've bought at H.*  Such as, my DBF just bought a new boat and I thought, "I could've bought _____ # of Birkin's!!"  Or, when you move into a new house, and the master closet is bigger than the master bedroom and you tell your SO, "So....what closet are you going to use?" because you KNOW you need LOTS of space for all the H boxes...... (and you are DEAD serious and completely unwilling to share that closet!) :giggles:



So true!!! I am experiencing this myself.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".


----------



## chicinthecity777

GenieBottle26 said:


> When you base all of your spending according to what you could've bought at H.  Such as, my DBF just bought a new boat and I thought, "I could've bought _____ # of Birkin's!!"  Or, when you move into a new house, and the master closet is bigger than the master bedroom and you tell your SO, "So....what closet are you going to use?" because you KNOW you need LOTS of space for all the H boxes...... (and you are DEAD serious and completely unwilling to share that closet!) :giggles:



I do this all the time! My SO's sister just bought a Porsche. And the first thing I said to my boyfriend was "that was x of croc Bs!"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".



I thought about our dear *LG* as soon as I saw 'Blondie Luxe' and it was immediately followed by her quote.  I was thinking the same thing first time I saw her blog.  Maybe I was thinking too much about the Bolide.

*LG* - You may start collecting Bolides now that you're done with your rainbow B collection.  I saw a UV Bolide last week at our local store and it is very tempting.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I know that I'm addicted because I associate each color that I see to the H color palette.  My friends can't understand what I'm saying half the time when I utter, 'Blue Orage', 'Rose Lipstick' or 'Blue Hydra'........


----------



## etoupebirkin

I definitely measure expenditures in Birkin units!


----------



## Aficionada

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".



I thought I'd officially become obsessed when I did this. So relieved to know I'm not the only one. :giggles:


----------



## nguyenp

...when I was watching Bones's latest episode and saw CDC for center of disease control - all I could think of was Collier De Chien!


----------



## hermes_lemming

When you still visit this lovely forum even though your family was completed a while ago...


----------



## audreylita

I dreamed that Lexus made a new car and it looked just like a garden party.  In a light peach color.

And thought that I had to come to this thread and suggest buying this car AND also getting a garden party to match so you could use it while driving the car.


----------



## designerdiva40

You definitely know your addicted when you say to your Mother who's just paid out nearly. £12,000 for dental implants that I could of nearly bought a Kelly & a Birkin for what she has just paid out for her new teeth........ She did look at me as if I'd gone mad lol but I was being serious.


----------



## luckylove

designerdiva40 said:


> You definitely know your addicted when you say to your Mother who's just paid out nearly. £12,000 for dental implants that I could of nearly bought a Kelly & a Birkin for what she has just paid out for her new teeth........ She did look at me as if I'd gone mad lol but I was being serious.



Too funny!!


----------



## juliet827

audreylita said:


> I dreamed that Lexus made a new car and it looked just like a garden party.  In a light peach color.
> 
> And thought that I had to come to this thread and suggest buying this car AND also getting a garden party to match so you could use it while driving the car.



LOL! So you were driving a giant GP on wheels, basically? Love that!


----------



## ilovenicebags

When you make travel plans around H store locations.


----------



## juliet827

designerdiva40 said:


> You definitely know your addicted when you say to your Mother who's just paid out nearly. £12,000 for dental implants that I could of nearly bought a Kelly & a Birkin for what she has just paid out for her new teeth........ She did look at me as if I'd gone mad lol but I was being serious.



No kidding- I had to have gum surgery and it cost half a B. Not happy.


----------



## designerdiva40

juliet827 said:


> No kidding- I had to have gum surgery and it cost half a B. Not happy.



Oh no what a pain, I hope your OK now but if its something you need then your health comes first but I did say to my Mum why don't you just stick with your false teeth & save the money, I think you can guess what she said to me


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When your motto is "My favorite Hermes bag is the next one."


----------



## luckylove

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh no what a pain, I hope your OK now but if its something you need then your health comes first but I did say to my Mum why don't you just stick with your false teeth & save the money, I think you can guess what she said to me



Oh my Gosh,  My DH would cringe... He specializes in dental implants and gum surgery!


----------



## audreylita

juliet827 said:


> LOL! So you were driving a giant GP on wheels, basically? Love that!



Yup, it was at the Lexus dealership.  A giant fabric garden party with wheels!


----------



## juliet827

designerdiva40 said:


> Oh no what a pain, I hope your OK now but if its something you need then your health comes first but I did say to my Mum why don't you just stick with your false teeth & save the money, I think you can guess what she said to me



Fine now, thanks so much, but it really was a pain.  I had to have it redone three times (luckylove, I should've gone to your DH!).
And yes, George Washington had wooden teeth and that worked out just fine...


----------



## juliet827

audreylita said:


> Yup, it was at the Lexus dealership.  A giant fabric garden party with wheels!



Hilarious. I would drive that around, no problem. If you get a chance tonight, ask if it comes in other colors-- I look bad in peach tones.


----------



## Julide

juliet827 said:


> Hilarious. I would drive that around, no problem. If you get a chance tonight, ask if it comes in other colors-- I look bad in peach tones.



:lolots:


----------



## designerdiva40

luckylove said:


> Oh my Gosh,  My DH would cringe... He specializes in dental implants and gum surgery!



Lol, my Mum is over the moon with her new teeth although she did look very bruised for a few days but she said its worth it to get perfect teeth


----------



## dianahuang

when 1 H is not enough  . I used to think that 1 H bag such Herbag was enough for me. But i was wrong. After i got my herbag as my first H bag, i was craving for GP and i got it. After that i also thought that i need the kelly watch to match my H bag and it can double function as a bracelet too... so i don't need the H bracelet anymore. But then again I WAS WRONG!! Now i need H bracelet and Kelly bag is my last wishlist for the bag. It will be the queen of my bags


----------



## luckylove

designerdiva40 said:


> Lol, my Mum is over the moon with her new teeth although she did look very bruised for a few days but she said its worth it to get perfect teeth



Your Mom's perfect smile will look great as she accompanies you and that gorgeous BBK!  So happy to hear she had a good end result!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> Your Mom's perfect smile will look great as she accompanies you and that gorgeous BBK!  So happy to hear she had a good end result!



I probably would have gone with the wooden teeth and bought a B and a K!


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I probably would have gone with the wooden teeth and bought a B and a K!



So funny!


----------



## TenaciousB

This may not be the right forum, but I was wondering if any of you ladies has done anything to take the edge off Hermes addiction. Ever since I discovered the wonderful world of Hermes, I've been buying stuff every week without fail. If I can't get anything new from the store, I'll buy sth from the net. It's bad isn't it. I really don't know how to stop. Any advice?


----------



## DrTr

TenaciousB said:


> This may not be the right forum, but I was wondering if any of you ladies has done anything to take the edge off Hermes addiction. Ever since I discovered the wonderful world of Hermes, I've been buying stuff every week without fail. If I can't get anything new from the store, I'll buy sth from the net. It's bad isn't it. I really don't know how to stop. Any advice?


Hi TenaciousB - yes, Hermes seems to generate obsessive browsing, shopping, dreaming, buying and wearing because its such lovely stuff. Tpf assists most of us in that too - it's such a warm welcoming and supportive community. I can't tell, but it almost sounds like in your post you are worried about yourself. If that's true, maybe it would help to talk with someone you are close to and ask for their help. I also tend to think most of us go through something like this at first. I hope this helps. Take good care.


----------



## GenieBottle26

TenaciousB said:


> This may not be the right forum, but I was wondering if any of you ladies has done anything to take the edge off Hermes addiction. Ever since I discovered the wonderful world of Hermes, I've been buying stuff every week without fail. If I can't get anything new from the store, I'll buy sth from the net. It's bad isn't it. I really don't know how to stop. Any advice?



I completely agree with DrTr on this one. I've gone quite crazy with H especially in the beginning. Not to the point of getting something every week but to the point of getting 6 H bags in 6 months.....if you're worried talk so someone about it. Have u tried setting boundaries for yourself? Maybe 1 item a month?


----------



## TenaciousB

Thanks DrTr and GenieBottle26, I really do hope this is just a phase. No other brand has this effect on me. How can I resist to such beautiful work of art. 

GB26, 6 bags in 6 months is quite up there .

I don't wear scarf ever b4 discovering H. Now, All of a sudden I've got 5.

I thought if I managed to get a B, that's it I will not buy anymore bags. But 1 B later, I got 1 GP, 1 Herbag and now eyeing for a bolide.

Oh Hermes why art thou so wonderful?  

I'll might try that GB26, weening my addiction off by tapering my H intake. 

Love to be around peeps who understands. Cheers ladies.


----------



## NathanMarcus

1,4,7. Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrTr

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks DrTr and GenieBottle26, I really do hope this is just a phase. No other brand has this effect on me. How can I resist to such beautiful work of art.
> 
> GB26, 6 bags in 6 months is quite up there .
> 
> I don't wear scarf ever b4 discovering H. Now, All of a sudden I've got 5.
> 
> I thought if I managed to get a B, that's it I will not buy anymore bags. But 1 B later, I got 1 GP, 1 Herbag and now eyeing for a bolide.
> 
> Oh Hermes why art thou so wonderful?
> 
> I'll might try that GB26, weening my addiction off by tapering my H intake.
> 
> Love to be around peeps who understands. Cheers ladies.


Glad you feel understood - no better place to come for Hermes support!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> This may not be the right forum, but I was wondering if any of you ladies has done anything to take the edge off Hermes addiction. Ever since I discovered the wonderful world of Hermes, I've been buying stuff every week without fail. If I can't get anything new from the store, I'll buy sth from the net. It's bad isn't it. I really don't know how to stop. Any advice?



I talk to my BFF about this crazy addiction, and we set H limits and goals. It works!


----------



## Aarponen

I personally noticed this same effect creeping in....  as I have decided to go for another bag within 1,5 months, in summery color. That is for me a sign to stop or to be aware where this might lead to. (with Balenciaga I started exactly like this and I ended up having mail delivery basically weekly for over a year...) With Hermes I just cannot afford it.

So nothing will be bought the rest of the year. Having three very different bags should easily be enough for next 12 months, and I can spa my oldest one, wearing the others, she really needs it.  

I feel this urge, so I ban checking ebay and other places, so this in computer ban I guess. Too many other items on the want list I would love too... Cartier love bracelet etc.


----------



## evietiger

I started my H addiction like this and it took about 2 years to wear off. I still love H and buy often but now I buy from other brands too (Chanel, Goyard, BV etc.).


----------



## lilith1

When my H addiction started I was there every week as well, and always found something to buy. After about  a year and a half, 3 birkins, 4 kellys, 2 evelynes, a croc constance, garden party's and everything else under the sun I have basically run out of things to buy. Now I am very selective, I will get a new shawl or two every season and love exotic cdc's, but I wait to hear from my SA. Fortunately from all these purchases, I have now been able to SO a Birkin and a Kelly so I am getting exactly what I want. I still look at other bags, but I actually think any other brand is a waste of money. My husband feels the same way, whenever I look at a non H bag, he says you will never carry it, and he is right.


----------



## sparklelisab

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks DrTr and GenieBottle26, I really do hope this is just a phase. No other brand has this effect on me. How can I resist to such beautiful work of art.
> 
> GB26, 6 bags in 6 months is quite up there .
> 
> I don't wear scarf ever b4 discovering H. Now, All of a sudden I've got 5.
> 
> I thought if I managed to get a B, that's it I will not buy anymore bags. But 1 B later, I got 1 GP, 1 Herbag and now eyeing for a bolide.
> 
> Oh Hermes why art thou so wonderful?
> 
> I'll might try that GB26, weening my addiction off by tapering my H intake.
> 
> Love to be around peeps who understands. Cheers ladies.


 
Oh dear, I know the feeling.  My first H purchase was in February 2011 and my life has not been the same.  I used to be an LV girl exclusively but I WAS NOT on the forum and as much as I LOVE the forum, I know it feeds my insanity.  Oftentimes, peeps just disappear and I often wonder if they quit, just like cold-turkey because they have come to understand the paradox of this wonderful place.  Hermes is a game; it tests us.  What can we score?  Who will offer us what?  Dry spells can always be met with online and resellers.  Clearly, I have no answers as I am in the same "mess" as you.  Good luck honey!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Oh dear, I know the feeling.  My first H purchase was in February 2011 and my life has not been the same.  I used to be an LV girl exclusively but I WAS NOT on the forum and as much as I LOVE the forum, I know it feeds my insanity.  Oftentimes, peeps just disappear and I often wonder if they quit, just like cold-turkey because they have come to understand the paradox of this wonderful place.  *Hermes is a game; it tests us.  What can we score?  Who will offer us what?  Dry spells can always be met with online and resellers.  Clearly, I have no answers as I am in the same "mess" as you.*  Good luck honey!



Well said, *lisa*! I have just put myself on Ban Island AGAIN!!!
This is why ~ I said a week ago, no more H until the end of summer, that I have done enough damage and have enough H items that haven't even been worn once. 
Yet, guess who just bought another GM yesterday? The fact that it was a HG of mine and a great price from a fellow TPFer doesn't make a difference. I am banned.


----------



## loves

the crutches needed some H. but i leave the twillies at home when i go to the hospital for follow-up visits. i am not that crazy!


----------



## MYH

loves said:


> the crutches needed some H. but i leave the twillies at home when i go to the hospital for follow-up visits. i am not that crazy!


What a great way to use a twilly! Love it.  I think it SHOULD go to the hospital with you.  I don't think most people will know the silk is Hermes.  They'll just think it's some ribbon you tied on your crutch to decorate it.


----------



## MYH

TenaciousB said:


> Thanks DrTr and GenieBottle26, I really do hope this is just a phase. No other brand has this effect on me. How can I resist to such beautiful work of art.
> 
> GB26, 6 bags in 6 months is quite up there .
> 
> I don't wear scarf ever b4 discovering H. Now, All of a sudden I've got 5.
> 
> I thought if I managed to get a B, that's it I will not buy anymore bags. But 1 B later, I got 1 GP, 1 Herbag and now eyeing for a bolide.
> 
> Oh Hermes why art thou so wonderful?
> 
> I'll might try that GB26, weening my addiction off by tapering my H intake.
> 
> Love to be around peeps who understands. Cheers ladies.


I don't think any of us have any really good solutions to your problem TenaciousB or else we would have used it on ourselves!

I do know that when I'm on a ban, I WILL NOT step foot in a store.  That's usually when I get in trouble.  There is going to be something there, however small, that you are going to see.  A twilly, clic clac, new scarf, etc...  So unless you know you want to buy something, don't go!!!

I think this forum is fun, but if it causes you to want to buy more H things, then you have to be on tPF ban too.  I know, sounds harsh.

My suggestion would be to find a good list of blogs that show various ways to use the bags, scarves, bracelets you already have so you can make the purchases you've already made go farther.  Check these blogs regularly because they get updated every couple of days and show new ways of using the same things. There are really quite a few blogs and you can spend hours playing in your own closet and experimenting with scarf knots, scarves on bags, bracelet stacking, etc. which would be time you are not spending at the store or on the internet cruising for new items.  You also might realize while playing with the H items you already have, that you don't need any more new things.

And if you really want to stop yourself, take stock of how many H things you have bought and mentally add up how much they have all cost.  It's pretty sobering and almost always stops me in my tracks when I want something new.  If you want to go hard core, write this dollar figure down on a big piece of paper and tape it up on the wall in your closet as a sobering reminder.

Ouch!  Hope this helps.


----------



## loves

MYH said:


> What a great way to use a twilly! Love it.  I think it SHOULD go to the hospital with you.  I don't think most people will know the silk is Hermes.  They'll just think it's some ribbon you tied on your crutch to decorate it.



 i'll find a pair that doesn't look to Hermes-y


----------



## das_beste

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!


1,2,3,4,5 & 8  omg


----------



## Onthego

MYH said:


> I don't think any of us have any really good solutions to your problem TenaciousB or else we would have used it on ourselves!
> 
> I do know that when I'm on a ban, I WILL NOT step foot in a store.  That's usually when I get in trouble.  There is going to be something there, however small, that you are going to see.  A twilly, clic clac, new scarf, etc...  So unless you know you want to buy something, don't go!!!
> 
> I think this forum is fun, but if it causes you to want to buy more H things, then you have to be on tPF ban too.  I know, sounds harsh.
> 
> My suggestion would be to find a good list of blogs that show various ways to use the bags, scarves, bracelets you already have so you can make the purchases you've already made go farther.  Check these blogs regularly because they get updated every couple of days and show new ways of using the same things. There are really quite a few blogs and you can spend hours playing in your own closet and experimenting with scarf knots, scarves on bags, bracelet stacking, etc. which would be time you are not spending at the store or on the internet cruising for new items.  You also might realize while playing with the H items you already have, that you don't need any more new things.
> 
> And if you really want to stop yourself, take stock of how many H things you have bought and mentally add up how much they have all cost.  It's pretty sobering and almost always stops me in my tracks when I want something new.  If you want to go hard core, write this dollar figure down on a big piece of paper and tape it up on the wall in your closet as a sobering reminder.
> 
> Ouch!  Hope this helps.



Love the advice about adding up all the H we have this in my case is sad. Well of course it is all relative. Some can spend more than others. But for me, this past year has been crazy. Like I mentioned before, I kinda tricked my husband to take me to Paris. I told him I desperately wanted to go see the Louvre, He he ya right.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> Love the advice about adding up all the H we have this in my case is sad. Well of course it is all relative. Some can spend more than others. But for me, this past year has been crazy. Like I mentioned before, I kinda tricked my husband to take me to Paris. I told him I desperately wanted to go see the Louvre, He he ya right.



Please update me, *Onthego*! Did you go to Paris with DH? Did he know that you actually wanted to secretly visit FSH and not the Louvre?


----------



## Onthego

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Please update me, *Onthego*! Did you go to Paris with DH? Did he know that you actually wanted to secretly visit FSH and not the Louvre?



Vigee,
Since March of last year I have gotten 5 GM shawles, 8 clics, I evelyne, I bearn, 4 CDC,
4 90cm scarves, 3 rival,, 1 double tour, 1 CDC ring, 1 hapi, 2 ties, 4 twillies, and last but not least 2 B 35. I have slowed down in the last 4 months because our trip is in September and plan to do some damage in Paris. So I haven't gone yet, but I will update after my trip. But seriously I love Paris with or without FSH. I have promised my husband that I will buy him an H belt for his birthday, just so I can get to the store. I had to bribe my 18 and 20 year old sons by buying them H ties just so they would not give me grief about going to the H store in Berlin 2 months ago. Yes I am addicted.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Onthego said:


> Vigee,
> Since March of last year I have gotten 5 GM shawles, 8 clics, I evelyne, I bearn, 4 CDC,
> 4 90cm scarves, 3 rival,, 1 double tour, 1 CDC ring, 1 hapi, 2 ties, 4 twillies, and last but not least 2 B 35. I have slowed down in the last 4 months because our trip is in September and plan to do some damage in Paris. So I haven't gone yet, but I will update after my trip. But seriously I love Paris with or without FSH. I have promised my husband that I will buy him an H belt for his birthday, just so I can get to the store. I had to bribe my 18 and 20 year old sons by buying them H ties just so they would not give me grief about going to the H store in Berlin 2 months ago. Yes I am addicted.



Love this! We are dong about the same amount of damage, so don't feel badly. 
I am on ban island until my next B35 arrives in September, lol.


----------



## MYH

Time to bump this thread cause so many of us are in frenzy over the new F/W 2013 stuff!

1) you see a new scarf and breathe a sigh if relief if it doesn't sing to you
2) you wish Hermes issued a credit card that paid double/triple/quadruple points on H purchases
3) you congratulate yourself if you haven't bought anything at H in two weeks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see "Blondie Luxe" and you think it says "Bolide Luxe".


 

    That's the addiction .. Calling all members.... LOL....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TenaciousB said:


> This may not be the right forum, but I was wondering if any of you ladies has done anything to take the edge off Hermes addiction. Ever since I discovered the wonderful world of Hermes, I've been buying stuff every week without fail. If I can't get anything new from the store, I'll buy sth from the net. It's bad isn't it. I really don't know how to stop. Any advice?



What about me ? I was going to the local H store every week too when they first opened and the SAs almost think that I work there !!  I was buying scarves and little things too so that I've an orange shopping bag to go home to.  I'm a big fan of leather and luckily had not been spending anything big on other brands (except SLGs on Chanel and LV) until I met H so I feel a bit 'entitled' to myself to splurge.  The H leather smells heavenly and who can resists the rainbow of colors that they offer.  I never even know that any brands offer such an array of colors and that you can SO a bag.  

One thing that changed this past year for me is the demand at work.  I was working more hours and sometimes weekends so thanks to the H store hours, I can never get there before 6:00 so it helps to eliminate my visits for several months.  Ebay also helps because the reseller prices are now so high that I cannot afford to buy from them.  Either way, get yourself distracted with something else and be very selective with what you buy.  6 months from now, you're going to check your inventory and hate yourself for making those impulse buys.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this! We are dong about the same amount of damage, so don't feel badly.
> I am on ban island until my next B35 arrives in September, lol.



*Vigee', *sorry to be off topic but can I ask how you find out about the arrival time of your B35 ? I'm waiting for a couple of orders but the store said they had no idea when they will arrive.  Sometimes, I wonder if they are just too lazy to check their computer.  TIA.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Vigee', *sorry to be off topic but can I ask how you find out about the arrival time of your B35 ? I'm waiting for a couple of orders but the store said they had no idea when they will arrive.  Sometimes, I wonder if they are just too lazy to check their computer.  TIA.


*
chkpfbeliever*, my lovely SA will never quote an exact arrival time, just the season and she opens her notebook and tells me what she has on order for which season and how many people are on the wait-list. Based on this, I ask to be be put first on the list for the B/K that I prefer. 

That being said, my SO for an etain K35 GHW took about a year and that's what my SA said to me when we placed the order.

I think that buying from H takes an enormous amount of patience, which luckily I have!
They really do not have arrival dates in their computer, I am pretty sure of that.


----------



## yeeuns

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> chkpfbeliever*, my lovely SA will never quote an exact arrival time, just the season and she opens her notebook and tells me what she has on order for which season and how many people are on the wait-list. Based on this, I ask to be be put first on the list for the B/K that I prefer.
> 
> That being said, my SO for an etain K35 GHW took about a year and that's what my SA said to me when we placed the order.
> 
> I think that buying from H takes an enormous amount of patience, which luckily I have!
> They really do not have arrival dates in their computer, I am pretty sure of that.



So would you suggest I put my name down for lindy 30 in red now since they don't know when they're getting them in? I budgeted for a year to save up and buy.. But if takes less than a year idk if I can buy it when they offer it..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *
> chkpfbeliever*, my lovely SA will never quote an exact arrival time, just the season and she opens her notebook and tells me what she has on order for which season and how many people are on the wait-list. Based on this, I ask to be be put first on the list for the B/K that I prefer.
> 
> That being said, my SO for an etain K35 GHW took about a year and that's what my SA said to me when we placed the order.
> 
> I think that buying from H takes an enormous amount of patience, which luckily I have!
> They really do not have arrival dates in their computer, I am pretty sure of that.



Thanks *Vigee*.  You've a lovely SA and I agree strongly that patience is the key to owning H.  My SA once joked that H is still raising the lamb for my Chevre SO Kelly !!! I don't even want to think of it in that perspective !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *Vigee*.  You've a lovely SA and I agree strongly that patience is the key to owning H.  My SA once joked that H is still *raising the lamb* for my Chevre SO Kelly !!! I don't even want to think of it in that perspective !!



This made me laugh!! No, I don't want to think of it like THAT.


----------



## MYH

chkpfbeliever said:


> What about me ? I was going to the local H store every week too when they first opened and the SAs almost think that I work there !!  I was buying scarves and little things too so that I've an orange shopping bag to go home to.  I'm a big fan of leather and luckily had not been spending anything big on other brands (except SLGs on Chanel and LV) until I met H so I feel a bit 'entitled' to myself to splurge.  The H leather smells heavenly and who can resists the rainbow of colors that they offer.  I never even know that any brands offer such an array of colors and that you can SO a bag.
> 
> One thing that changed this past year for me is the demand at work.  I was working more hours and sometimes weekends so thanks to the H store hours, I can never get there before 6:00 so it helps to eliminate my visits for several months.  Ebay also helps because the reseller prices are now so high that I cannot afford to buy from them.  Either way, get yourself distracted with something else and be very selective with what you buy.  6 months from now, you're going to check your inventory and hate yourself for making those impulse buys.


Chkpfbeliever - I think you definitely sound worse than me.    I've never had the SAs think I work there but I have had other customers think so and try to ask me questions!  

I like your idea of working harder .... but I know I would still make time at lunch to go to H because it's only a 5 min. drive to the mall from where I work.   

Good luck to all you ladies waiting for bags! Can't wait to see your reveals when you finally get them.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Time to bump this thread cause so many of us are in frenzy over the new F/W 2013 stuff!
> 
> 1) you see a new scarf and breathe a sigh if relief if it doesn't sing to you
> 2) you wish Hermes issued a credit card that paid double/triple/quadruple points on H purchases
> 3) you congratulate yourself if you haven't bought anything at H in two weeks



All of the above is so true for me, too!
Made me laugh at myself because I do breath a sigh of relief when I see a new H scarf/bag/jewelry/RTW item that doesn't call my name.
My WL is way too long as it is right now!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Time to bump this thread cause so many of us are in frenzy over the new F/W 2013 stuff!
> 
> 1) you see a new scarf and breathe a sigh if relief if it doesn't sing to you
> 2) you wish Hermes issued a credit card that paid double/triple/quadruple points on H purchases
> 3) you congratulate yourself if you haven't bought anything at H in two weeks



I am guilty of those too!!! I'm been trying to stay away from the A/W scarves and shawls. And I have been praising myself for not buying anything from H in the last two visits!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MYH said:


> Time to bump this thread cause so many of us are in frenzy over the new F/W 2013 stuff!
> 
> 1) you see a new scarf and breathe a sigh if relief if it doesn't sing to you
> 2) you wish Hermes issued a credit card that paid double/triple/quadruple points on H purchases
> 3) you congratulate yourself if you haven't bought anything at H in two weeks


 
Hahahah I was just doing number 3 with a friend today!! LOL


----------



## babyj768

Omg!! I would love to own one bag one of these days!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am guilty of those too!!! I'm been trying to stay away from the A/W scarves and shawls. *And I have been praising myself for not buying anything from H in the last two visits!*



How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.



It's like they're piping something into the air! Any sense of restraint seems to go out the window as well!


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.



Yes, there's a gravitational pull of our credit cards directly to the cash register.


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am guilty of those too!!! I'm been trying to stay away from the A/W scarves and shawls. And I have been praising myself for not buying anything from H in the last two visits!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hahahah I was just doing number 3 with a friend today!! LOL



Yes - add another one.  3a) You tell your friend how 'good' you have been recently because you have not bought anything at H in two weeks.  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It's like they're piping something into the air! Any sense of restraint seems to go out the window as well!





audreylita said:


> Yes, there's a gravitational pull of our credit cards directly to the cash register.
> 
> :lolots: audreylita - this is a good one.
> 
> XiangXiang - that is some crazy self restraint you exercised.  Two visits and no purchases !   We might need to record this event down because I don't think it's ever been done before.


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.





audreylita said:


> Yes, there's a gravitational pull of our credit cards directly to the cash register.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> It's like they're piping something into the air! Any sense of restraint seems to go out the window as well!



OK. This thread cracks me up.  I told my husband about all your funny responses and his reply was "It's easy.  If you want to go and 'just look', leave your wallet in the car."  He's so PRACTICAL.


----------



## audreylita

MYH said:


> OK. This thread cracks me up.  I told my husband about all your funny responses and his reply was "It's easy.  If you want to go and 'just look', leave your wallet in the car."  He's so PRACTICAL.



I go to the stores without my credit cards and they're able to look up the card numbers with no problem.  Somehow I end up spending money without even taking out a piece of plastic!

Of course with Hermes' new rules, no card through the machine means no purchase.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did you do this? I walk in the H store and my wallet flies open.


 


MYH said:


> Yes - add another one. 3a) You tell your friend how 'good' you have been recently because you have not bought anything at H in two weeks.
> 
> XiangXiang - that is some crazy self restraint you exercised. Two visits and no purchases !  We might need to record this event down because I don't think it's ever been done before.


 
Yep, I didn't think this has happened before! Must be a new record! 

In the last two visits, I was mainly looking at their home ware and home furnishing sections. I am brewing this big plan that if our country house purchase did go through, there will be furnished by some H goodies! I did ask for some sample of a wall paper, does that count? My store really hasn&#8217;t received many A/W scarves or shawls. During my last visit I really wanted to buy something so I wanted to buy the new cologne. But they ran out of 100ml! And I don&#8217;t do 200ml. So I didn&#8217;t buy anything!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep, I didn't think this has happened before! Must be a new record!
> 
> In the last two visits, I was mainly looking at their home ware and home furnishing sections. I am brewing this big plan that if our country house purchase did go through, there will be furnished by some H goodies! I did ask for some sample of a wall paper, does that count? My store really hasnt received many A/W scarves or shawls. During my last visit I really wanted to buy something so I wanted to buy the new cologne. But they ran out of 100ml! And I dont do 200ml. So I didnt buy anything!


*xiangxiang*, I can understand ! My last two visits, one FSH and one George V were unfruitful, I left empty hands ! Felt at the same time released, proud and ... disappointed ! But I really did it, so this IS possible !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anfang said:


> *xiangxiang*, I can understand ! My last two visits, one FSH and one George V were unfruitful, I left empty hands ! Felt at the same time released, proud and ... disappointed ! But I really did it, so this IS possible !


 
Yep, we should be very proud of ourselves!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> *xiangxiang*, I can understand ! My last two visits, one FSH and one George V were unfruitful, I left empty hands ! Felt at the same time released, proud and ... disappointed ! But I really did it, so this IS possible !



I admit it, I have no self control with H ~ glad that you could walk out empty-handed and not run back in to H and buy one thing!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I admit it, I have no self control with H ~ glad that you could walk out empty-handed and not run back in to H and buy one thing!


Well, *Vigee*, I must admit tthat this took place late July, at the end of the SS season, and not too much (you may say almost nothing) of the AW. It was thus easier !


----------



## MYH

audreylita said:


> I go to the stores without my credit cards and they're able to look up the card numbers with no problem.  Somehow I end up spending money without even taking out a piece of plastic!
> 
> Of course with Hermes' new rules, no card through the machine means no purchase.


Oh dear!  I guess my hubby's plan won't work then.  Need to come up with a "just looking" plan.


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep, I didn't think this has happened before! Must be a new record!
> 
> In the last two visits, I was mainly looking at their home ware and home furnishing sections. I am brewing this big plan that if our country house purchase did go through, there will be furnished by some H goodies! I did ask for some sample of a wall paper, does that count? My store really hasn&#8217;t received many A/W scarves or shawls. During my last visit I really wanted to buy something so I wanted to buy the new cologne. But they ran out of 100ml! And I don&#8217;t do 200ml. So I didn&#8217;t buy anything!


Well, this explains everything!  I agree with Anfang though about mixed emotions when you walk away from a H store empty handed.  Sometimes I'm stunned/dazed (like, what just happened?) and sometimes I'm relieved but also disappointed.  I like shopping and all but I have never felt the excitement one gets before stepping foot in an H store.   No other shops make me feel this way.  I think we need to coin a term for this feeling - Hermesmania or maybe Hermesholic.  I think those might actually be some tPFer names come to think of it!


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Well, this explains everything!  I agree with Anfang though about mixed emotions when you walk away from a H store empty handed.  Sometimes I'm stunned/dazed (like, what just happened?) and sometimes I'm relieved but also disappointed.  I like shopping and all but I have never felt the excitement one gets before stepping foot in an H store.   No other shops make me feel this way.  I think we need to coin a term for this feeling - Hermesmania or maybe Hermesholic.  I think those might actually be some tPFer names come to think of it!


I would call it a Hermesgasm personally. 

So I got the call from my SA that a lovely little bracelet I have been coveting for some time has finally arrived in my size, of course now I am scared that I will be tempted to buy all the beautiful AW items in store too. Help! How to curb this H lust?!


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> I would call it a Hermesgasm personally.
> 
> So I got the call from my SA that a lovely little bracelet I have been coveting for some time has finally arrived in my size, of course now I am scared that I will be tempted to buy all the beautiful AW items in store too. Help! How to curb this H lust?!


Nico_79 - where did you find this little blushing happyface?  It's so perfect for your Hermesgasm term!

Unless you are near a large H store, I think you might be safe from AW items.  They have been so slow to trickle in so they probably won't have much stock and you won't be able to choose between multiple cws.  I would just tell myself - I'm here for the bracelet only and cannot make any scarf decisions until I see more cws!  I hope that helps.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Nico_79 said:


> I would call it a Hermesgasm personally.
> 
> So I got the call from my SA that a lovely little bracelet I have been coveting for some time has finally arrived in my size, of course now I am scared that I will be tempted to buy all the beautiful AW items in store too. Help! *How to curb this H lust?*!



Tell yourself that you are saving or waiting for another B or K. 
I HATE shopping IRL, and only at H do I turn to mush. So many beautiful things that are calling my name! I rarely go in unless I know what I want via an email from my SA.
For me, at least, there is no such thing as "looking".


----------



## Nico_79

MYH said:


> Nico_79 - where did you find this little blushing happyface?  It's so perfect for your Hermesgasm term!
> 
> Unless you are near a large H store, I think you might be safe from AW items.  They have been so slow to trickle in so they probably won't have much stock and you won't be able to choose between multiple cws.  I would just tell myself - I'm here for the bracelet only and cannot make any scarf decisions until I see more cws!  I hope that helps.



Thanks MYH, I'm a fan of using the forum smilies while on my computer. I don't think they show up if you're using the app unfortunately. 

Good point. I will keep in mind there are more cws and I should wait to see them all before choosing. I truly hope common sense prevails on my visit next week. 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Tell yourself that you are saving or waiting for another B or K.
> I HATE shopping IRL, and only at H do I turn to mush. So many beautiful things that are calling my name! I rarely go in unless I know what I want via an email from my SA.
> For me, at least, there is no such thing as "looking".



VigeeLeBrun, thank you for your advice and I'm going to try to repeat the mantra of "save for your B, save for you B..."! I try to avoid shopping as much as possible too because I know my willpower is horrible.  I don't "look" either, if I see something I like I end up buying it.  Maybe I should go stare at the orange hill in my closet and add up how much it costs to make myself feel guilty?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Well, this explains everything!  I agree with Anfang though about mixed emotions when you walk away from a H store empty handed.  Sometimes I'm stunned/dazed (like, what just happened?) and sometimes I'm relieved but also disappointed.  I like shopping and all but I have never felt the excitement one gets before stepping foot in an H store.   No other shops make me feel this way.  I think we need to coin a term for this feeling - Hermesmania or maybe Hermesholic.  I think those might actually be some tPFer names come to think of it!



I call people like us Hermes junkies! It's an addition! It's that love hate relationship!


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I call people like us Hermes junkies! It's an addition! It's that love hate relationship!


I just started buying H stuff.  I am concerned this affliction will become a chronic lifetime condition.  How long have you guys been devotees?  I'd like some data points to understand how long I'm going to be a junkie.  So far, I haven't done too much bank account damage since I've held off on buying bags and other SLG.  But I feel my willpower fading slowly on that front as well.  It might be a little too tempting around bonus time (if you KWIM)?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> I just started buying H stuff.  I am concerned this affliction will become a chronic lifetime condition.  How long have you guys been devotees?  I'd like some data points to understand how long I'm going to be a junkie.  So far, I haven't done too much bank account damage since I've held off on buying bags and other SLG.  But I feel my willpower fading slowly on that front as well.  It might be a little too tempting around bonus time (if you KWIM)?



I'm afraid this WILL be chronic, no exceptions! Many fellow TPFers have been collecting H for decades with no signs of slowing down. Watch out for your money tree! Need to water it right now!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I'm afraid this WILL be chronic, no exceptions! Many fellow TPFers have been collecting H for decades with no signs of slowing down. Watch out for your money tree! Need to water it right now!



*xiangxiang*, you are so right in every aspect ~ the H addiction doesn't slow down and the money tree definitely needs watering daily! I started just a few years ago and it's only gotten worse with time. I am happy though, I could be addicted to VCA, too.


----------



## MYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I'm afraid this WILL be chronic, no exceptions! Many fellow TPFers have been collecting H for decades with no signs of slowing down. Watch out for your money tree! Need to water it right now!



Sounds like I will be needing a money forest.  Aaghhhhh!  Well, thank goodness I stumbled on H in my late 30's.  It seems that lots of people are starting in their early 20's and that is daaaaangerous!  I consider that an extra 15 years I was able to save up reserves for my H addiction.


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you are so right in every aspect ~ the H addiction doesn't slow down and the money tree definitely needs watering daily! I started just a few years ago and it's only gotten worse with time. I am happy though, I could be addicted to VCA, too.


Oh dear Vigee....I have a slight VCA addiction too.  Although, I am pretty content right now because I just picked up a piece I had been coveting and am only lukewarm on the rest of the offerings right now.  BUT...they could always come out with a new design that sings to me!  Danger...danger...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Oh dear Vigee....*I have a slight VCA addiction too*.  Although, I am pretty content right now because I just picked up a piece I had been coveting and am only lukewarm on the rest of the offerings right now.  BUT...they could always come out with a new design that sings to me!  Danger...danger...



Haha, I KNEW it!


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haha, I KNEW it!


:busted


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *xiangxiang*, you are so right in every aspect ~ the H addiction doesn't slow down and the money tree definitely needs watering daily! I started just a few years ago and it's only gotten worse with time. I am happy though, I *could be addicted to VCA,* too.



Right? We should be giving ourselves metals for not addicted to VCA!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Sounds like I will be needing a money forest.  Aaghhhhh!  Well, thank goodness I stumbled on H in my late 30's.  It seems that lots of people are starting in their early 20's and that is daaaaangerous!  I consider that an extra 15 years I was able to save up reserves for my H addiction.



Just think them as life long or even cross generation investment into the joy of using them! You will buy less other "lesser" items and save that way.


----------



## Giovanni_Rocco

I love reading all of this lovely comments


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I'm afraid this WILL be chronic, no exceptions! Many fellow TPFers have been collecting H for decades with no signs of slowing down. Watch out for your money tree! Need to water it right now!


*xiangxiang*, junkie IS the word ! Once you begin, you never stop... 



MYH said:


> Sounds like I will be needing a money forest.  Aaghhhhh!  Well, thank goodness I stumbled on H in my late 30's.  It seems that lots of people are starting in their early 20's and that is daaaaangerous!  I consider that an extra 15 years I was able to save up reserves for my H addiction.


*MYH*, my dear, I began at the age of 11. 50 years after, I go on buying, so you'd better be prepared to a looooooooooong road!


----------



## birkin10600

There's no turning back once you get bitten by the H bug. It's a very dangerous addiction. Every time you spend on something, you always count how many H stuff would I get if I use this money in H store. Any H thing  makes my day worthwhile!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you fall asleep wondering when your store will get a malachite somebody for you and then you  have a nightmare that your black box Constance got crushed between a chair and a wall and the spa can't fix it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> There's no turning back once you get bitten by the H bug. It's a very dangerous addiction. *Every time you spend on something, you always count how many H stuff would I get if I use this money in H store.* Any H thing  makes my day worthwhile!




This is so true and I always look at H items as investment pieces!
As long as LMVH doesn't get their dirty hands on the H company.


----------



## Nico_79

Ladies, I survived my visit to H!! I didn't buy a single thing even though I was severely tempted! The bracelet did not fit me so I was disappointed, but at the same time I felt that money could go towards something bigger in the future.  Also my store has yet to really start receiving fall scarves so my wallet breathed a sigh of relief.  Although I did do massive damage shoe shopping elsewhere. :shame:


----------



## MYH

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you fall asleep wondering when your store will get a malachite somebody for you and then you  have a nightmare that your black box Constance got crushed between a chair and a wall and the spa can't fix it.


Oh Madam Bijoux. You poor thing! Try to think nice thoughts before you go to bed!


----------



## MYH

Nico_79 said:


> Ladies, I survived my visit to H!! I didn't buy a single thing even though I was severely tempted! The bracelet did not fit me so I was disappointed, but at the same time I felt that money could go towards something bigger in the future.  Also my store has yet to really start receiving fall scarves so my wallet breathed a sigh of relief.  Although I did do massive damage shoe shopping elsewhere. :shame:


Congratulations!  I did, however, see your shoe damage on another post.


----------



## poptarts

When the first thought was "ooo blue hydra! I need!" 

_all trolling aside, the NB 410/420s are awesome shoes, in any color _


----------



## Shaz24

You guys are hilarious!!!!


----------



## hananiki

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you fall asleep wondering when your store will get a malachite somebody for you and then you  have a nightmare that your black box Constance got crushed between a chair and a wall and the spa can't fix it.



Haha so funny!

Well I know I'm addicted cos I now plan all my holiday road trips based on a cross country 'H circuit' (ie visiting as many H shops as I can while on holiday).... and when I was deciding on a new apartment, I based my location decision largely on the fact that there is a H shop downstairs....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hananiki said:


> Haha so funny!
> 
> Well I know I'm addicted cos I now plan all my holiday road trips based on a cross country 'H circuit' (ie visiting as many H shops as I can while on holiday).... and when I was deciding on a new apartment, *I based my location decision largely on the fact that there is a H shop downstairs*....



That is brilliant! Good for you, *hananiki*!
My local H is only 15 mins away, but downstairs would be awesome!


----------



## MYH

hananiki said:


> Haha so funny!
> 
> Well I know I'm addicted cos I now plan all my holiday road trips based on a cross country 'H circuit' (ie visiting as many H shops as I can while on holiday).... and when I was deciding on a new apartment, I based my location decision largely on the fact that there is a H shop downstairs....


Sounds very daaaaangerous!!   we'll be looking forward to your reveals....everyday.


----------



## hananiki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That is brilliant! Good for you, *hananiki*!
> My local H is only 15 mins away, but downstairs would be awesome!



Haha.... my bank account and wallet (Kelly BJ PHW ) are shivering with the prospect!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hananiki said:


> Haha.... my bank account and wallet (Kelly BJ PHW ) are shivering with the prospect!



Mine would be too!!!


----------



## purselover888

hananiki said:


> Haha so funny!
> 
> Well I know I'm addicted cos I now plan all my holiday road trips based on a cross country 'H circuit' (ie visiting as many H shops as I can while on holiday).... and when I was deciding on a new apartment, I based my location decision largely on the fact that there is a H shop downstairs....



Downstairs is soooo nuts!!!  Wow, that is amazing!  Well, guess you are the first to know when they get a shipment!!


----------



## sfshopgirl

Had to post in this thread today...as I was packing today and putting away my H boxes above in the closet, I asked DH to help me and he accidentally dropped the boxes on his head and on the floor and all I did was scream " my boxes?!!?"  versus " honey, is your head ok?"... I laughed so loud after as poor DH had a scorned look on his face!   He said I picked H over him.. Which it is not true .


----------



## MYH

sfshopgirl said:


> Had to post in this thread today...as I was packing today and putting away my H boxes above in the closet, I asked DH to help me and he accidentally dropped the boxes on his head and on the floor and all I did was scream " my boxes?!!?"  versus " honey, is your head ok?"... I laughed so loud after as poor DH had a scorned look on his face!   He said I picked H over him.. Which it is not true .


OMG!  I died laughing.  Thanks for sharing your story.  I think that's something I would do too.


----------



## Kacero

The first thing you do is share your H purchase with other tPF members


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kacero said:


> *The first thing you do is share your H purchase with other tPF members[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I completely understand because we are all like one big H family, *Kacero*!


----------



## Nico_79

Kacero said:


> The first thing you do is share your H purchase with other tPF members


100% agree, no one can understand our love (obsession) with Hermes like tpf members!


----------



## juss

crochetbella said:


> When no one's looking you sniff your bag/agenda.
> When your friends say you have to see the Devil Wears Prada because they show "those orange boxes like the ones you have."
> When moving you pack your Le Monde and scarf catalogs so they will be among the first things you unpack.
> When you turn your DH into an addict too.


please share how to turn the DH into an addict! mine likes fine things and admires H, but far from it still...


----------



## juss

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks MYH, I'm a fan of using the forum smilies while on my computer. I don't think they show up if you're using the app unfortunately.
> 
> Good point. I will keep in mind there are more cws and I should wait to see them all before choosing. I truly hope common sense prevails on my visit next week.
> 
> 
> 
> VigeeLeBrun, thank you for your advice and I'm going to try to repeat the mantra of "save for your B, save for you B..."! I try to avoid shopping as much as possible too because I know my willpower is horrible.  I don't "look" either, if I see something I like I end up buying it.  Maybe I should go stare at the orange hill in my closet and add up how much it costs to make myself feel guilty?


the last tricks with calculating actually works, when i did it, i lost the hermesgasm ... for the whole week or 10 days (that is until my long-awaited bracelet arrived). and then i was overwhelmed again... they just have such beautiful things..  and service is so nice. the trick with seeing more colourways works too.


----------



## juss

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yep, I didn't think this has happened before! Must be a new record!
> 
> In the last two visits, I was mainly looking at their home ware and home furnishing sections. I am brewing this big plan that if our country house purchase did go through, there will be furnished by some H goodies! I did ask for some sample of a wall paper, does that count? My store really hasn&#8217;t received many A/W scarves or shawls. During my last visit I really wanted to buy something so I wanted to buy the new cologne. But they ran out of 100ml! And I don&#8217;t do 200ml. So I didn&#8217;t buy anything!


i also liked their wallpaper. and it is not expensive at all.


----------



## juss

GenieBottle26 said:


> I completely agree with DrTr on this one. I've gone quite crazy with H especially in the beginning. Not to the point of getting something every week but to the point of getting 6 H bags in 6 months.....if you're worried talk so someone about it. Have u tried setting boundaries for yourself? Maybe 1 item a month?


i would be embarassed telling anyone outside this forum about the scale of this addiction... maybe doctor, anyone?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juss said:


> i also liked their wallpaper. and it is not expensive at all.



Was just looking at H wallpaper for my DD's new condo in Los Angeles. There are so many beautiful patterns! 
I expect the wallpaper to be crazy, crazy expensive, so it's good to hear that it's not.


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Was just looking at H wallpaper for my DD's new condo in Los Angeles. There are so many beautiful patterns!
> I expect the wallpaper to be crazy, crazy expensive, so it's good to hear that it's not.


Oh no. No no no. Don't tell me there's wallpaper too...


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kacero said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The first thing you do is share your H purchase with other tPF members[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, I completely understand because we are all like one big H family, *Kacero*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true, my DH doesn't quite get it, so nice to have a H family
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kacero said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true, my DH doesn't quite get it, so nice to have a H family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! My DH definitely doesn't get it, yet he will spend a $100K+ on a car!
Click to expand...


----------



## iluvbaggy

ladies i need a little help

i have 2 kelly 32 preloved bag
but i dunno which to get.
pls advise me thanks a million kiss kiss

one in two tone in GHW
or 
Gold Epsom In GHW


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Kacero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! My DH definitely doesn't get it, yet he will spend a $100K+ on a car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. I explain to him constantly that cars depreciate in value where as H items keep their value or appreciate in value! Still no luck in winning him over...though it hasn't stopped my orange obsession! Haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Kacero

iluvbaggy said:


> ladies i need a little help
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 kelly 32 preloved bag
> 
> but i dunno which to get.
> 
> pls advise me thanks a million kiss kiss
> 
> 
> 
> one in two tone in GHW
> 
> or
> 
> Gold Epsom In GHW




I'd go for the Kelly gold Epsom with GHW but that's just me. Good luck with your choice


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kacero said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too. I explain to him constantly that cars depreciate in value where as H items keep their value or appreciate in value! Still no luck in winning him over...*though it hasn't stopped my orange obsession! Haha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same!
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iluvbaggy said:


> ladies i need a little help
> 
> i have 2 kelly 32 preloved bag
> but i dunno which to get.
> pls advise me thanks a million kiss kiss
> 
> one in two tone in GHW
> or
> Gold Epsom In GHW



This is a tough decision, but I would go with the Gold Epsom.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## iluvbaggy

Look like the gold Epsom on the winning side. Somehow I prefer Epsom leather also. Well, guess I might go with the gold Epsom . Keep u ladies posted again. Hope the bag is still waiting for me &#128139;&#128139;&#128139;


----------



## iluvbaggy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is a tough decision, but I would go with the Gold Epsom.
> Let us know what you decide!




Noted and thank you &#128139;


----------



## scholastican

You know you're addicted to Hermes when...

...you mull any and all potential purchase cost in your head as "gee, that's a Kelly right there..."

...you cancel all appointments and stay home to await delivery of H.com orders


----------



## OnlyloveH

You are definitely obsessed when you start having the following:

1. Hermes drawer
2. Hermes inventory register
3. Hermes bills register
4. Hermes bags display cabinet

Haha....everything organized just for Hermes, cherish even the boxes.  This is called madly in love!!!


----------



## audreylita

I have detailed inventory folder boxes with categories for everything including:

- Hermes items purchased from the boutique
- Hermes purchased from their website
- Hermes purchased from resellers
- Hermes items sold

Additionally I maintain type written sheets of exactly what each item is, where it was purchased and for how much.


----------



## OnlyloveH

audreylita said:


> I have detailed inventory folder boxes with categories for everything including:
> 
> 
> 
> - Hermes items purchased from the boutique
> 
> - Hermes purchased from their website
> 
> - Hermes purchased from resellers
> 
> - Hermes items sold
> 
> 
> 
> Additionally I maintain type written sheets of exactly what each item is, where it was purchased and for how much.




Hi buddy......so glad to find someone just like me..&#128540;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> I have detailed inventory folder boxes with categories for everything including:
> 
> - Hermes items purchased from the boutique
> - Hermes purchased from their website
> - Hermes purchased from resellers
> - Hermes items sold
> 
> Additionally I maintain type written sheets of exactly what each item is, where it was purchased and for how much.



I started doing this and never completed the project in an excel spreadsheet. Must get back on this! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## GenieBottle26

scholastican said:


> You know you're addicted to Hermes when...
> 
> ...you mull any and all potential purchase cost in your head as "gee, that's a Kelly right there..."
> 
> ...you cancel all appointments and stay home to await delivery of H.com orders


HAHA.  Totally agree with  canceling appts for H!  I've cancelled all my appts just to go to H to pick up a bag!!  

1 more: When you have just as many pics of H in your photo library as you do of friends and family!


----------



## scholastican

GenieBottle26 said:


> HAHA.  Totally agree with  canceling appts for H!  I've cancelled all my appts just to go to H to pick up a bag!!
> 
> 1 more: When you have just as many pics of H in your photo library as you do of friends and family!



Or in my case, have more H pics in photo library than anything or anyone else


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GenieBottle26 said:


> HAHA.  Totally agree with  canceling appts for H!  I've cancelled all my appts just to go to H to pick up a bag!!
> 
> 1 more: When you have just as many pics of H in your photo library as you do of friends and family!





scholastican said:


> Or in my case, have more H pics in photo library than anything or anyone else



I have lots of photos, but H may have the most!


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I have lots of photos, but H may have the most!


----------



## ChanelAddict143

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!


when.. I cant stop thinking about going back to the store
when.. I keep looking online at all the different items I want to purchase


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you buy clothes that match the colors of the bags you want.


----------



## MYH

When your receipt pile looks like this.


----------



## dooneybaby

I'm not addicted to Hermes! Who says I'm addicted to Hermes? I can stop any time I want to, I just don't want to! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> When your receipt pile looks like this.
> View attachment 2419175



Or when you hide all of those receipts! As I do 

I can't even remember where I have stashed them all!


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Or when you hide all of those receipts! As I do
> 
> I can't even remember where I have stashed them all!


----------



## buyer010

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Or when you hide all of those receipts! As I do
> 
> I can't even remember where I have stashed them all!




High five! I hide all my receipts too! Lol


----------



## luckylove

When you spot a little girl getting out of the pool wrapped up in a polka dotted towel and all you can think to yourself is how much the towel look like an Hermes CcP shawl!


----------



## MYH

ChanelAddict143 said:


> when.. I cant stop thinking about going back to the store
> when.. I keep looking online at all the different items I want to purchase


ChanelAddict143 - you are a goner!  Your turquoise fleurs tissus scarf is just the beginning!


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Or when you hide all of those receipts! As I do
> 
> I can't even remember where I have stashed them all!





buyer010 said:


> High five! I hide all my receipts too! Lol



Thank goodness my DH does not care to look in my drawers or else I may have to be part of the hiding club too!


----------



## Anfang

MYH said:


> When your receipt pile looks like this.
> View attachment 2419175




Oh,MYH, I just have torn 50 of these, only keeping the invoices, before leaving last Sunday...


----------



## Nico_79

Anfang said:


> Oh,MYH, I just have torn 50 of these, only keeping the invoices, before leaving last Sunday...


:lolots: Is this called hiding the evidence? 

I do the same thing, all H receipts hidden in a little pouch inside my dresser. DH dares not go inside my closet.


----------



## Anfang

Nico_79 said:


> :lolots: Is this called hiding the evidence?
> 
> I do the same thing, all H receipts hidden in a little pouch inside my dresser. DH dares not go inside my closet.




Oh no, DH just doesn't care, he's used to look at orange boxes coming in each week, this just makes him laugh and tell "are you aware this is an addiction? "The point is, better to keep your receipts without the H envelopes! Too much to keep! &#128540;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Oh no, DH just doesn't care, he's used to look at orange boxes coming in each week, this just makes him laugh and tell "are you aware this is an addiction? "The point is, better to keep your receipts without the H envelopes! Too much to keep! &#128540;



*Anfang*, I like the idea of keeping the receipts without the envelopes. I will have to do this ~ because I can't find half of my receipts, not that I need them.
They are hidden, even from me!


----------



## MYH

Anfang said:


> Oh no, DH just doesn't care, he's used to look at orange boxes coming in each week, this just makes him laugh and tell "are you aware this is an addiction? "The point is, better to keep your receipts without the H envelopes! Too much to keep! &#128540;


Yes Anfang - I'm slowly coming to this realization.  It's time to ditch the receipt covers and just keep the receipts.  Although I'm not even sure why I keep them since the return policy is only 30 days.  Perhaps I should keep them in a vault in case I need to show them to my insurance one day to insist on reimbursement for my scarf collection.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Yes Anfang - I'm slowly coming to this realization.  It's time to ditch the receipt covers and just keep the receipts.  Although I'm not even sure why I keep them since the return policy is only 30 days.  *Perhaps I should keep them in a vault in case I need to show them to my insurance one day to insist on reimbursement for my scarf collection.*



*MYH*,


----------



## dilsta

vigeelebrun said:


> or when you hide all of those receipts! As i do
> 
> I can't even remember where i have stashed them all!




+1!!


----------



## Anfang

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Anfang*, I like the idea of keeping the receipts without the envelopes. I will have to do this ~ because I can't find half of my receipts, not that I need them.
> 
> They are hidden, even from me!




Yes, Vigee! I keep all my receipts since -I prefer don't tell you how long- for the needs of insurance. I have a dedicated box where I keep all my addict receipts, be it H, Cartier, Chaumet, Tiffany's etc, etc.! &#128521;


----------



## Anfang

MYH said:


> Yes Anfang - I'm slowly coming to this realization.  It's time to ditch the receipt covers and just keep the receipts.  Although I'm not even sure why I keep them since the return policy is only 30 days.  Perhaps I should keep them in a vault in case I need to show them to my insurance one day to insist on reimbursement for my scarf collection.




MYH I keep them all for over 40 years for the needs of insurance. Don't like to look at them as they remind me how old I am...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Anfang said:


> Yes, Vigee! I keep all my receipts since -I prefer don't tell you how long- for the needs of insurance. I have a dedicated box where I keep all my addict receipts, be it H, Cartier, Chaumet, Tiffany's etc, etc.! &#128521;



That's a great idea - a secret box will be perfect for me!


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's a great idea - a secret box will be perfect for me!




Ladies - better make it a secret trunk. Not sure if a little box will be able to do the job!


----------



## Anfang

MYH said:


> Ladies - better make it a secret trunk. Not sure if a little box will be able to do the job!




Ah, MYH, my husband doesn't even think to put a foot in my bureau! It helps! &#128540;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Ladies - better make it a *secret trunk*. Not sure if a little box will be able to do the job!



*MYH*, I am on the floor laughing!!!! Okay, a secret trunk, it is!


----------



## iCoCo

This is such a fun thread.  Especially the last few pages from the ladies made me smile and laugh to myself (kids thought I am crazy).  I am an "amateur H addict" and I can see clearly now where I am heading!!!  Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Kacero

When you physically do a dance (and have to style it out by pretending to pick something off the ground) as the SA shows you a Kelly Lakis 35 in the changing room of a Hermes store!!!! Hmmm I was a little excited to say the least! So glad no one else could see must remember to play it cool next time haha


----------



## Nico_79

Kacero said:


> When you physically do a dance (and have to style it out by pretending to pick something off the ground) as the SA shows you a Kelly Lakis 35 in the changing room of a Hermes store!!!! Hmmm I was a little excited to say the least! So glad no one else could see must remember to play it cool next time haha


:lolots: that's so funny Kacero! I can just imagine your excitement, of course you would want to dance!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kacero said:


> When you physically do a dance (and have to style it out by pretending to pick something off the ground) as the SA shows you a Kelly Lakis 35 in the changing room of a Hermes store!!!! Hmmm I was a little excited to say the least! So glad no one else could see must remember to play it cool next time haha



Something to dance about, *Kacero*! Congrats!


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Something to dance about, *Kacero*! Congrats!




Thank you so much. And I love sharing my excitement with my tPF friends


----------



## Hermes Tiffany

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!


So true, I, having all those major addiction now.


----------



## Girlloveshermes

You can live without husband but not your Birkin!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you buy 2 identical scarves because one just isn't big enough and H didn't make a GM in that colorway.


----------



## luckylove

When you buy the identical piece again as a back up, just in case!


----------



## MYH

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you buy 2 identical scarves because one just isn't big enough and H didn't make a GM in that colorway.



Annnnnnnfaaaaang! She's talking about you and your petit duc!


----------



## Chestnutty

When you see two local police cars (white/green) stopping a green car and you uttered "they matched perfectly". Talking about being a scarf junkie .


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MYH said:


> Annnnnnnfaaaaang! She's talking about you and your petit duc!



Hee!  I have 2 identical Promenade de Platons, 2 nearly identical Ors Blues de Afriques and 2 nearly identical Pierres de Occident and Orient.   It's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## audreylita

luckylove said:


> When you buy the identical piece again as a back up, just in case!



Been there, done that!


----------



## Millicat

When you drive behind a Suzuki 'Swift' and your first thought is of leather !


----------



## luckylove

Millicat said:


> When you drive behind a Suzuki 'Swift' and your first thought is of leather !


----------



## dilsta

When you think about the balances in your bank account in terms of how many H items it will buy you


----------



## Anfang

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you buy 2 identical scarves because one just isn't big enough and H didn't make a GM in that colorway.





MYH said:


> Annnnnnnfaaaaang! She's talking about you and your petit duc!


This*, *MYH !!!! :lolots:


----------



## Anfang

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hee!  I have 2 identical Promenade de Platons, 2 nearly identical Ors Blues de Afriques and 2 nearly identical Pierres de Occident and Orient.   It's nice to know I'm not alone.


You're not alone, *Madam Bijoux*! I'm not in 90, but sometimes... 2 Petit Duc same cw are better than one, and I assume it's same for your Promenades 




Millicat said:


> When you drive behind a Suzuki 'Swift' and your first thought is of leather !


 :giggles:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

When you buy a whole season collection of pochettes !!


----------



## sparklelisab

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you buy 2 identical scarves because one just isn't big enough and H didn't make a GM in that colorway.





luckylove said:


> When you buy the identical piece again as a back up, just in case!





MYH said:


> Annnnnnnfaaaaang! She's talking about you and your petit duc!



Ladies, I am so happy I am in the best of company.  

Here is my latest epiphany:  I pay 1k for a giant silk twill or shawl but love 90 silk twills best for color and design.  Well, now, I am going to buy two identical 90s, wear them together and I have the best of both worlds for under 1k.  I have just bought two Phoenix 90s as my first experiment into insanity and need another Petite Duc.  My two Bateauxs, even though different cws, will work together.  

Lucy.....got some 'splainin' to do........

I just got my first major run in a shawl and it has destroyed me. Dumb but true.  Silk twill is so much heartier.


----------



## sparklelisab

When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I am so happy I am in the best of company.
> 
> Here is my latest epiphany:  I pay 1k for a giant silk twill or shawl but love 90 silk twills best for color and design.  Well, now, I am going to buy two identical 90s, wear them together and I have the best of both worlds for under 1k.  I have just bought two Phoenix 90s as my first experiment into insanity and need another Petite Duc.  My two Bateauxs, even though different cws, will work together.
> 
> Lucy.....got some 'splainin' to do........
> 
> I just got my first major run in a shawl and it has destroyed me. Dumb but true.  Silk twill is so much heartier.



Honey - that is good Hermesonomics!  Can't wait to see you Phoenix GM.  You will post a modeling pic for us won't cha?


----------



## juliet827

sparklelisab said:


> When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!



I would totally do this.  How long did you wait?


----------



## juliet827

This is both sweet/resourceful and completely pathetic: 

When you know you're not getting a big orange box for Christmas (because your husband looks you in the eye and says, "It's JUST NOT HAPPENING.") so you put your new-ish purse back in its box and tie it with the ribbon and put it under the tree and pretend it's a surprise gift.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!



HA! *lisa*, you have out done yourself!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> This is both sweet/resourceful and completely pathetic:
> 
> When you know you're not getting a big orange box for Christmas (because your husband looks you in the eye and says, "It's JUST NOT HAPPENING.") so you put your new-ish purse back in its box and tie it with the ribbon and put it under the tree and pretend it's a surprise gift.



I LOVE this, *juliet*! Pics this week, please.


----------



## MYH

sparklelisab said:


> When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!


Spill dear.  Want did you ask Santa for?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Spill dear.  Want did you ask Santa for?



Great question, MYH! Definitely tell us, *lisa* dear!


----------



## Maedi

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I am so happy I am in the best of company.
> 
> Here is my latest epiphany:  I pay 1k for a giant silk twill or shawl but love 90 silk twills best for color and design.  Well, now, I am going to buy two identical 90s, wear them together and I have the best of both worlds for under 1k.  I have just bought two Phoenix 90s as my first experiment into insanity and need another Petite Duc.  My two Bateauxs, even though different cws, will work together.
> 
> Lucy.....got some 'splainin' to do........
> 
> I just got my first major run in a shawl and it has destroyed me. Dumb but true.  Silk twill is so much heartier.



This sounds like a plan and I am glad the 90 cm silks are getting some love again. They ARE magnificent. Christmas hugs


----------



## Maedi

juliet827 said:


> This is both sweet/resourceful and completely pathetic:
> 
> When you know you're not getting a big orange box for Christmas (because your husband looks you in the eye and says, "It's JUST NOT HAPPENING.") so you put your new-ish purse back in its box and tie it with the ribbon and put it under the tree and pretend it's a surprise gift.



I love this!


----------



## Anfang

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies, I am so happy I am in the best of company.
> 
> Here is my latest epiphany:  I pay 1k for a giant silk twill or shawl but love 90 silk twills best for color and design.  Well, now, I am going to buy two identical 90s, wear them together and I have the best of both worlds for under 1k.  I have just bought two Phoenix 90s as my first experiment into insanity and need another Petite Duc.  My two Bateauxs, even though different cws, will work together.
> 
> Lucy.....got some 'splainin' to do........
> 
> I just got my first major run in a shawl and it has destroyed me. Dumb but true.  Silk twill is so much heartier.


Yes! Do this, *sparklelisab*! You'll love it! First time I did that, my SA was thinking I was turning crazy, and then she told me that some people did that too, and sew two 90 together. Which I could not do, I'm horrible in sewing... But 2 together, same design same cw, I LOVE! 



sparklelisab said:


> When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!





juliet827 said:


> This is both sweet/resourceful and completely pathetic:
> 
> When you know you're not getting a big orange box for Christmas (because your husband looks you in the eye and says, "It's JUST NOT HAPPENING.") so you put your new-ish purse back in its box and tie it with the ribbon and put it under the tree and pretend it's a surprise gift.


*sparkle*, *juliet*, you're TOO funny, girls!


----------



## Ladybaga

sparklelisab said:


> When my generous mother brings over a Christmas envelope early and I go into the bathroom before she leaves to call my SA!  Sick puppy!



Glad to know someone else does this, too! I am guilty as charged! :shame:


----------



## sparklelisab

juliet827 said:


> This is both sweet/resourceful and completely pathetic:
> 
> When you know you're not getting a big orange box for Christmas (because your husband looks you in the eye and says, "It's JUST NOT HAPPENING.") so you put your new-ish purse back in its box and tie it with the ribbon and put it under the tree and pretend it's a surprise gift.



Hahaaa oh honey, I hear you--not sure whether to really laugh, or weep on the inside.

My DH claims he did not buy me silk because I buy "everything" I want.  Can you spell "dumb"  H U S B A N D.  Spelled with love of course.


----------



## sparklelisab

Anfang said:


> Yes! Do this, *sparklelisab*! You'll love it! First time I did that, my SA was thinking I was turning crazy, and then she told me that some people did that too, and sew two 90 together. Which I could not do, I'm horrible in sewing... But 2 together, same design same cw, I LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> *sparkle*, *juliet*, you're TOO funny, girls!



Oh now I am set.  I can wear a bracelet:  What would Anfang do?  And then, know I was chasing up the right tree.....  

I do have to think about the sewing together....wrong shape I think.....more later on that one...


----------



## juliet827

You know you're addicted when it's Christmas and your kids are playing with their toys and you are here ON THIS THREAD.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> You know you're addicted when it's Christmas and your kids are playing with their toys and you are here ON THIS THREAD.



Haha, *juliet*, I get you completely! I am secretly on my laptop checking my email and TPF, of course. And thinking of Rose Confetti for Spring/Summer 2014. My bad


----------



## juliet827

Vigee, maybe we need 12 step meetings and sponsors? Although I can just see it, Lisa as my sponsor and I'd call her from my bathroom and whisper, "Lisa, I'm so so close to pushing BIN on that barenia Birkin on ebay - please help me&#8230;" and she'd say, "Take a deep breath and text me your Paypal password-- I will do it for you."


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> You know you're addicted when it's Christmas and your kids are playing with their toys and you are here ON THIS THREAD.



Uh OH!  Then I am in trouble too!  Think I will need to sign up For H 12 step meetings too!  Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> Vigee, maybe we need 12 step meetings and sponsors? Although I can just see it, Lisa as my sponsor and I'd call her from my bathroom and whisper, "Lisa, I'm so so close to pushing BIN on that barenia Birkin on ebay - please help me" and she'd say, "Take a deep breath and text me your Paypal password-- I will do it for you."





luckylove said:


> Uh OH!  Then I am in trouble too!  Think I will need to sign up For H 12 step meetings too!  Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## sparklelisab

juliet827 said:


> Vigee, maybe we need 12 step meetings and sponsors? Although I can just see it, Lisa as my sponsor and I'd call her from my bathroom and whisper, "Lisa, I'm so so close to pushing BIN on that barenia Birkin on ebay - please help me" and she'd say, "Take a deep breath and text me your Paypal password-- I will do it for you."


Hahahahahaha..... What are sick friends for? My dh is asking me what I am howling about.....


----------



## etoupebirkin

When you buy two birkins in one week. And, you buy one through a reseller on layaway, not because you can't pay for it, but rather because You've bought too much H and don't want DH to have a cow. This way, purchases are spread out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Hahahahahaha..... What are sick friends for? My dh is asking me what I am howling about.....



*lisa*, I do love you! Happy Holidays!


----------



## etoupebirkin

juliet827 said:


> Vigee, maybe we need 12 step meetings and sponsors? Although I can just see it, Lisa as my sponsor and I'd call her from my bathroom and whisper, "Lisa, I'm so so close to pushing BIN on that barenia Birkin on ebay - please help me" and she'd say, "Take a deep breath and text me your Paypal password-- I will do it for you."


Oh that's funny!!! If I had a drink, I would have spewed.

BTW, a Barenia birkin is worth going back to step one.


----------



## sparklelisab

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lisa*, I do love you! Happy Holidays!



And beautiful Viggee, I'm here for you too!! It takes a village to support Hermes junkies!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh that's funny!!! If I had a drink, I would have spewed.
> 
> BTW, a Barenia birkin is worth going back to step one.


You girls are killing me!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> And beautiful Viggee, I'm here for you too!! It takes a village to support Hermes junkies!!!



*lisa,* it really does take a village and I just bought a neutral giraffe GM from a fellow TPFer BNIB that I just couldn't say no! I think that I am twins with *Nico *or *chincac* on this one now!


----------



## juliet827

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lisa*, I do love you! Happy Holidays!




Love all you guys- Merry Christmas and happy holidays (oh, and tomorrow H stores are open again!). xxoo


----------



## juliet827

etoupebirkin said:


> Oh that's funny!!! If I had a drink, I would have spewed.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, a Barenia birkin is worth going back to step one.




No kidding! There was a certain perfect Barenia B that I passed on a few months ago in a fleeting moment of "sobriety"- Lisa (my sponsor?), can you hear me weep?


----------



## MYH

etoupebirkin said:


> When you buy two birkins in one week. And, you buy one through a reseller on layaway, not because you can't pay for it, but rather because You've bought too much H and don't want DH to have a cow. This way, purchases are spread out.


I totally get this etoupebirkin! Gotta space out the purchases that show up in the house so DH does not think I've gone completely batsh*t crazy.  You gals have made my evening with the funny responses on this thread. I am grinning from ear to ear with all our "confessions".


----------



## Miss Al

I really like reading this thread. At least I know that I'm NOT the only one! gee...


----------



## Millicat

etoupebirkin said:


> When you buy two birkins in one week. And, you buy one through a reseller on layaway, not because you can't pay for it, but rather because You've bought too much H and don't want DH to have a cow. This way, purchases are spread out.



Exactly !
I've not heard anyone, on here, use this expression before, excellent, I use it often 
Such a clever ploy Eb


----------



## Anfang

sparklelisab said:


> Oh now I am set.  I can wear a bracelet:  What would Anfang do?  And then, know I was chasing up the right tree.....
> 
> I do have to think about the sewing together....wrong shape I think.....more later on that one...


I agree, *sparklelisab*, it IS a wrong shape! Much better wearing them just as is! 



juliet827 said:


> You know you're addicted when it's Christmas and your kids are playing with their toys and you are here ON THIS THREAD.


 That could have been ME yesterday! Only the connexion crash prevented me to do so!!! 



juliet827 said:


> Vigee, maybe we need 12 step meetings and sponsors? Although I can just see it, Lisa as my sponsor and I'd call her from my bathroom and whisper, "Lisa, I'm so so close to pushing BIN on that barenia Birkin on ebay - please help me" and she'd say, "Take a deep breath and text me your Paypal password-- I will do it for you."





luckylove said:


> Uh OH!  Then I am in trouble too!  Think I will need to sign up For H 12 step meetings too!  Happy Holidays everyone!!


Ladies,


----------



## OhManolo

etoupebirkin said:


> When you buy two birkins in one week. And, you buy one through a reseller on layaway, not because you can't pay for it, but rather because You've bought too much H and don't want DH to have a cow. This way, purchases are spread out.



I completely agree with you on this one! Trying to appear sane to DH with H purchases -- this might be the most important reason of all!!!


----------



## Stansy

jag said:


> No joke- I woke up at 3am worrying about about my color specifications and whether or not I was clear enough!



That happened to me the other night.... I am on the inofficial wish list for a Constance, and I think I might have been too specific in terms of leather and color.... And now some other customer will get the C that should have been mine only because I said I wanted a warm color. TBH I would take ANY color...... And no one out there will understand...


----------



## Kacero

When your husbands looks on the Hermes website and says "£4000+ for a handbag! That's insane!" Erm...clearly I do a good job of making sure 1) he never sees the receipts 2) never finds out the price...all my purchases have been 'bargains' from eBay....ahem


----------



## citybabe

When even before you buy the Hermes bag you currently want, you already plan the perfect outfits it will go with in your head!


----------



## hermes_lemming

When you stopped collecting years ago and still check this thread and happy for everyone else's new family additions.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

citybabe said:


> When even before you buy the Hermes bag you currently want, you already plan the perfect outfits it will go with in your head!



+1, that's me, too!


----------



## jyyanks

etoupebirkin said:


> When you buy two birkins in one week. And, you buy one through a reseller on layaway, not because you can't pay for it, but rather because You've bought too much H and don't want DH to have a cow. This way, purchases are spread out.


LOL!  I never thought of layaway. Hmmmmmmm....might need to check out some recommended resellers.


----------



## juliet827

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, that's me, too!




+2, me too. Not only the outfits, but the nail polish colors...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> +2, me too. Not only the outfits, but the nail polish colors...



And shoes, too! It's never ending 
For example, Etain K35 = Etain Jumping Boots, too.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you seriously consider buying green lipstick (yes, it's out there) because you think it will look good with the Malachite bag you don't have yet.


----------



## catsinthebag

Does anyone else here have dreams about Hermes or am I just totally losing it? 

I thought this may be the appropriate thread to share this. As background, I've been considering buying an Evelyne, as was trying on a couple at my local store a few days ago to get a feel for size and color. My SA brought out a Rouge Garrance GM, and while I prefer the PM size, the color was fabulous. I've been wanting Blue Sapphire, but seeing RG made my brain start doing the how-do-I-decide-which-color Hermes cartwheels so many of us are familiar with. 

I went to bed last night turning this one over in my brain, and at some point had the following dream: I was wandering around a local consignment store with my new RG Evelyne over my shoulder, and at one point I thought, Wow, this bag is so comfortable and easy to use. I looked down to admire my bag, only to see that it wasn't an Evelyne, it was a BOLIDE! I had a momentary flash of being thrilled, then mortified because I didn't have nearly enough money saved up for a Bolide and was wondering how this happened!  Then I woke up.

Needless to say, I am now completely obsessed with the idea of a RG Bolide. Sigh. I have officially lost it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone else here have dreams about Hermes or am I just totally losing it?
> 
> I thought this may be the appropriate thread to share this. As background, I've been considering buying an Evelyne, as was trying on a couple at my local store a few days ago to get a feel for size and color. My SA brought out a Rouge Garrance GM, and while I prefer the PM size, the color was fabulous. I've been wanting Blue Sapphire, but seeing RG made my brain start doing the how-do-I-decide-which-color Hermes cartwheels so many of us are familiar with.
> 
> I went to bed last night turning this one over in my brain, and at some point had the following dream: I was wandering around a local consignment store with my new RG Evelyne over my shoulder, and at one point I thought, Wow, this bag is so comfortable and easy to use. I looked down to admire my bag, only to see that it wasn't an Evelyne, it was a BOLIDE! I had a momentary flash of being thrilled, then mortified because I didn't have nearly enough money saved up for a Bolide and was wondering how this happened!  Then I woke up.
> 
> Needless to say, I am now completely obsessed with the idea of a RG Bolide. Sigh. I have officially lost it!



Great story! No, I have never had a dream about H ~ at least that's 8 hours a day that I don't think about it ~ just kidding, but I probably spend way too much time on the subject!


----------



## biscuit1

When you realize the tread on soles of your L.L. Bean boots is very similar to the Chaine d'Ancre pattern ..................


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When you are looking at H Chaine d'Ancre WALLPAPER for your DD's new condo.


----------



## sparklelisab

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you seriously consider buying green lipstick (yes, it's out there) because you think it will look good with the Malachite bag you don't have yet.



You are hilarious.  I just guffawed!! 



catsinthebag said:


> Does anyone else here have dreams about Hermes or am I just totally losing it?
> 
> I thought this may be the appropriate thread to share this. As background, I've been considering buying an Evelyne, as was trying on a couple at my local store a few days ago to get a feel for size and color. My SA brought out a Rouge Garrance GM, and while I prefer the PM size, the color was fabulous. I've been wanting Blue Sapphire, but seeing RG made my brain start doing the how-do-I-decide-which-color Hermes cartwheels so many of us are familiar with.
> 
> I went to bed last night turning this one over in my brain, and at some point had the following dream: I was wandering around a local consignment store with my new RG Evelyne over my shoulder, and at one point I thought, Wow, this bag is so comfortable and easy to use. I looked down to admire my bag, only to see that it wasn't an Evelyne, it was a BOLIDE! I had a momentary flash of being thrilled, then mortified because I didn't have nearly enough money saved up for a Bolide and was wondering how this happened!  Then I woke up.
> 
> Needless to say, I am now completely obsessed with the idea of a RG Bolide. Sigh. I have officially lost it!



Love the dream and wish I would dream like this--it might make the day filled obsession wane...



biscuit1 said:


> When you realize the tread on soles of your L.L. Bean boots is very similar to the Chaine d'Ancre pattern ..................







VigeeLeBrun said:


> When you are looking at H Chaine d'Ancre WALLPAPER for your DD's new condo.





Or how about when you all of the sudden think the tread on your tires is beautiful because it looks like your small scaled croc black CDC?  (This is Flava's dang fault!)


----------



## catsinthebag

sparklelisab said:


> You are hilarious.  I just guffawed!!
> 
> 
> *
> Love the dream and wish I would dream like this--it might make the day filled obsession wane..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about when you all of the sudden think the tread on your tires is beautiful because it looks like your small scaled croc black CDC?  (This is Flava's dang fault!)



Nah ... only makes it worse!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Coming home tonight, my car stopped in front of this car and the license plate says, 'GP-30' and Garden Party 30cm came to mind !!


----------



## OhManolo

When your iPhone dies on you and you have no smartphone for two days -- you think, "Oh no, what if my SA calls me about a new bag and I don't respond in time. Ack!"


----------



## Frivole88

this is so funny :lolots:


chkpfbeliever said:


> Coming home tonight, my car stopped in front of this car and the license plate says, 'GP-30' and Garden Party 30cm came to mind !!


----------



## iCoCo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When you are looking at H Chaine d'Ancre WALLPAPER for your DD's new condo.


Wow...really?  I checked out DD  blog & her room is beautiful...and with Chaine d'Ancre wallpaper??? 
To die for!


----------



## lara0112

oh, the old I got it on 'ebay' or that old thing, has been with me for ages, my mother gave to me as a gift routine....

GUILTY. but DH ain't buying it, he smells a new bag from miles away.... 

so I have actually stopped just buying but am selling too, so one in one out....

I just put a lot of items I have for sale so I can buy the one perfect etain bag - hopefully I can overcome the addiction then..


----------



## scholastican

...when you keep seeing freight trucks transporting those huge containers marked SWIFT and think the universe is sending you a clear signal to buy an H bag in swift leather for sure!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> Coming home tonight, my car stopped in front of this car and the license plate says, 'GP-30' and Garden Party 30cm came to mind !!





scholastican said:


> ...when you keep seeing freight trucks transporting those huge containers marked SWIFT and think the universe is sending you a clear signal to buy an H bag in swift leather for sure!



These are too funny!


----------



## Anfang

OhManolo said:


> When your iPhone dies on you and you have no smartphone for two days -- you think, "Oh no, what if my SA calls me about a new bag and I don't respond in time. Ack!"


This!


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Coming home tonight, my car stopped in front of this car and the license plate says, 'GP-30' and Garden Party 30cm came to mind !!



Hahaha!!!!!! So funny!


----------



## tdub3939

Lucky for me, my bf (we live together), has a last name that begins with an H.  I told him that all of my H stuff just shows everyone how much I love him... As my love for him grows, so does my collection of H!


----------



## chicinthecity777

tdub3939 said:


> Lucky for me, my bf (we live together), has a last name that begins with an H.  I told him that all of my H stuff just shows everyone how much I love him... As my love for him grows, so does my collection of H!



Very good!!! Sometimes I wish my name starts with an H! Is that a sign of addiction too?


----------



## OrangeAddiction

Oh my goodness!  I just discovered this thread....I haven't read all 100+ pages but I've never laughed so hard!  I'm a relative newbie on the forum but so glad to know I'm not crazy....one after another...they all resonate with me!  Obviously I'm not the only one awake at night thinking about the next purchase, pairings, colors, TPM/MM/GM, wait lists......

Well, I don't know if this one has already been mentioned but I'm guilty...I've done this twice in the last two weeks and likely will need to do it again....especially for those LARGER boxes....

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you ask your SA to put your purchases in a plain brown shopping bag with white tissue on top.  Apparently, this is quite common...luckily I discovered this little trick.

Regards to all!


----------



## scholastican

...when you change tabs quickly, or angle your screen strategically, or plain ol' close your tablet cover to hide the fact you stare at and stalk H.com from someone coming anywhere near you


----------



## MapleLuxe

My personal shame

-when you are logged in to h.com 24/7 and have cut/copied your long card number so you can check out faster. 
-when you look at other womens bags and turn to your poor long suffering DH and refer to them as 40's 35's and translate the colors to Hermes language. 
-when long suffering DH knows that whenever you pass a Hermes, no matter what rush you are in, he must stop and let you go for a browse or risk castration for missing holy grail birkin color.
-when DH learns that waiting for the SA call back is the single most important phonecall in the world and that it must be answered no matter where you are or what you are doing. In the shower,  n the cinema, even in bed... *ahem*
- when you hide your new bag out of the home for a month because it is over your _bags per year_ quota and because DH doesnt fall for the 'oh that old thing!?' technique. As he put it he would recall any 6000 bag that lives in our house.
-when it is january and you are over your bags per year quota


----------



## cr1stalangel

MapleLuxe said:


> My personal shame
> 
> -when you are logged in to h.com 24/7 and have cut/copied your long card number so you can check out faster.
> -when you look at other womens bags and turn to your poor long suffering DH and refer to them as 40's 35's and translate the colors to Hermes language.
> -when long suffering DH knows that whenever you pass a Hermes, no matter what rush you are in, he must stop and let you go for a browse or risk castration for missing holy grail birkin color.
> -when DH learns that waiting for the SA call back is the single most important phonecall in the world and that it must be answered no matter where you are or what you are doing. In the shower,  n the cinema, even in bed... *ahem*
> - when you hide your new bag out of the home for a month because it is over your _bags per year_ quota and because DH doesnt fall for the 'oh that old thing!?' technique. As he put it he would recall any 6000 bag that lives in our house.
> -when it is january and you are over your bags per year quota



OMG I love them all!!


----------



## MYH

MapleLuxe said:


> My personal shame
> 
> -when you are logged in to h.com 24/7 and have cut/copied your long card number so you can check out faster.
> -when you look at other womens bags and turn to your poor long suffering DH and refer to them as 40's 35's and translate the colors to Hermes language.
> -when long suffering DH knows that whenever you pass a Hermes, no matter what rush you are in, he must stop and let you go for a browse or risk castration for missing holy grail birkin color.
> -when DH learns that waiting for the SA call back is the single most important phonecall in the world and that it must be answered no matter where you are or what you are doing. In the shower,  n the cinema, even in bed... *ahem*
> - when you hide your new bag out of the home for a month because it is over your _bags per year_ quota and because DH doesnt fall for the 'oh that old thing!?' technique. As he put it he would recall any 6000 bag that lives in our house.
> -when it is january and you are over your bags per year quota


MapleLuxe - you have it bad!!!!  Your DH sounds even more patient than mine.  Perhaps our DH's should start a support group for spouses of H addicts.  I'm sure they would have some stories to tell! :lolots:


----------



## MapleLuxe

MYH said:


> MapleLuxe - you have it bad!!!!  Your DH sounds even more patient than mine.  Perhaps our DH's should start a support group for spouses of H addicts.  I'm sure they would have some stories to tell! :lolots:



The DH support forums.  Threads including 'my wife's last H purchase'  'where to hide when the SA tells DW they have no new deliveries'  'H induced injuries'  Poor guys. They really do deserve medals. And counselling!!


----------



## ninunani

My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...

Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...  

Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )

Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)

Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )

Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..

Start noticing the h.com changes...

Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)


----------



## arlv8500

Aww! Any man (plus his family with that much dedication to you and your H addiction... I mean.. Love... Is definitely a keeper!) 

By the way I did the drive around the country with Switzerland! Hahahahaa 



ninunani said:


> My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...
> 
> Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...
> 
> Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )
> 
> Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)
> 
> Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )
> 
> Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..
> 
> Start noticing the h.com changes...
> 
> Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)


----------



## arlv8500

Oops, double post! Mods please delete!



ninunani said:


> My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...
> 
> Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...
> 
> Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )
> 
> Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)
> 
> Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )
> 
> Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..
> 
> Start noticing the h.com changes...
> 
> Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)


----------



## MYH

MapleLuxe said:


> The DH support forums.  Threads including 'my wife's last H purchase'  'where to hide when the SA tells DW they have no new deliveries'  'H induced injuries'  Poor guys. They really do deserve medals. And counselling!!



Ooh fun! I can add more threads:
Where does your DW hide her new H purchases in the house?
The longest you have stood around in a boutique while your wife is looking at bags and scarves
What's the most extravagant item your DW's SA has tried to sell you for her Bday or Xmas?(in my case it was a $50k) bracelet.  Good thing he did not fall for it. 
Which bag design do you dislike the most?


----------



## MapleLuxe

MYH said:


> Ooh fun! I can add more threads:
> Where does your DW hide her new H purchases in the house?
> The longest you have stood around in a boutique while your wife is looking at bags and scarves
> What's the most extravagant item your DW's SA has tried to sell you for her Bday or Xmas?(in my case it was a $50k) bracelet.  Good thing he did not fall for it.
> Which bag design do you dislike the most?


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> Ooh fun! I can add more threads:
> Where does your DW hide her new H purchases in the house?
> The longest you have stood around in a boutique while your wife is looking at bags and scarves
> What's the most extravagant item your DW's SA has tried to sell you for her Bday or Xmas?(in my case it was a $50k) bracelet. Good thing he did not fall for it.
> Which bag design do you dislike the most?


 
All good suggestions!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ninunani said:


> My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...
> 
> Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...
> 
> Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )
> 
> Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)
> 
> Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )
> 
> Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..
> 
> Start noticing the h.com changes...
> 
> Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)




These are all too funny, *ninunani*! Love them.


----------



## Powder Puff

Checking H.com and Hermes forum @ TPF several times a day...


----------



## arlv8500

When you've talked about Hermes colours so much that when watching "Wicked" DH says to you, "it's bamboo and anemone!"  then 5 mins later "it's soufre and rose lipstick!"


----------



## scholastican

ninunani said:


> My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...
> 
> Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...
> 
> Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )
> 
> Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)
> 
> Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )
> 
> Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..
> 
> Start noticing the h.com changes...
> 
> Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)


Yes on the first three! 

And goodness, Hermy the horse almost makes me wish I had a baby to gift it to...ALMOST. My grown children had a good laugh about that, while my dh went WHUT?!


----------



## dooneybaby

You fear that one day your obituary will say:

She died peacefully with her family and her Hermes by her side.


----------



## sac-a-main

...when you stop counting the # items in your collection...

good thing I can't count anymore


----------



## colourbag

.... when you have 30+ twillies for your 4 Hermes bags. And still looking for more and more twillies

What's wrong with me? I adore those little pieces!


----------



## scholastican

Saw _The Secret Life of Walter Mitty_ and when I watched this scene where Sean Penn's still image suddenly moves to beckon Ben Stiller to come with that finger gesture, I thought "THAT is exactly what H items do to me when I look at them!"


----------



## Madam Bijoux

After you've seen "The Wolf of Wall Street" and you decide that he got caught because he didn't have any Hermes accessories.


----------



## MYH

- When you keep hoping your SA will call with some new SS2014 scarves you might like before the price increase
- When you plan on going to the boutique tomorrow to force yourself to buy something, anything just to feel smug that you got it before the price increase
- When you are obsessed with the looming price increase and think about it constantly


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> - When you keep hoping your SA will call with some new SS2014 scarves you might like before the price increase
> - When you plan on going to the boutique tomorrow to force yourself to buy something, anything just to feel smug that you got it before the price increase
> - When you are obsessed with the looming price increase and think about it constantly



- When you are so happy that you bought a SS 14 GM before the price increase even though you know you are on Ban Island


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> - When you are so happy that you bought a SS 14 GM before the price increase even though you know you are on Ban Island


LOL Vigee.  I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## arlv8500

Madam Bijoux said:


> After you've seen "The Wolf of Wall Street" and you decide that he got caught because he didn't have any Hermes accessories.



Lol!


----------



## chicinthecity777

After just made new year H resolution saying no more 90 silk and vowed not to pay newly increased price for a A/W cashmere GM, went to the boutique yesterday and instantly put each of those on reserve! I will try not to buy the 90 silk.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> After just made new year H resolution saying no more 90 silk and vowed not to pay newly increased price for a A/W cashmere GM, went to the boutique yesterday and instantly put each of those on reserve! I will try not to buy the 90 silk.



Off topic, but interested, which ones are on reserve for you, *xiangxiang*?
Would love to know


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic, but interested, which ones are on reserve for you, *xiangxiang*?
> Would love to know



Replying to you in the cafe.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Replying to you in the cafe.



Great, I'm there! 
Back on topic


----------



## Fabfashion

You plan all your vacation around whether or not that destination has an H boutique and finding a hotel that's within a walking distance from it without getting your DH to catch on.


----------



## ninunani

fabfashion said:


> you plan all your vacation around whether or not that destination has an h boutique and finding a hotel that's within a walking distance from it without getting your dh to catch on.




+1!!!!


----------



## audreylita

I'm taking the stickers off the bottom of my new bone china and one of the plates is called, 'Plate 18 cm.'  

The first thing I think of is my 18 cm constance and how it relates size wise to this small plate!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

ninunani said:


> My bf is driving me all over Germany so I  can visit ALL hermes stores in Germany ... Including those ones in the neighbour country ...
> 
> Wherever I go ... I always google whether they have a Hermes store there .. If yes then YAY.. If no...
> 
> Falling in love with hermy ...(my bf's mum can not stop laughing about it when I show her my little hermy )
> 
> Discuss about my next birkin with my bf everyday ....( he finally know that difference between a HAC and a birkin)
> 
> Whenever I browse in the h store..my bf will automatically ask the big question (good for him )
> 
> Woke up one day decided I need a new birkin... Driving from london to paris on that very day ..
> 
> Start noticing the h.com changes...
> 
> Even my bf's little brother (he is 6) knows that I love hermes,he dragged my bf's father into the stores and look for my dream bag..( how sweet)




Loves it!!!  your bf's little brother is so sweet


----------



## afsweet

You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap." 

Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.


----------



## TenaciousB

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap."
> 
> Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.




Same thing happen to me. Offered a Kelly wallet pink croc, I didn't end up taking it either. But, boy it's scary how you can be so desensitised to prices after long exposure to H.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap."
> 
> Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.





You are so right! I always have to catch myself when i internalize and say it's cheap. It kind of resounds now since there's a 10%+ increase happening around the world.. Kicking myself not buying when offered something that i might want in the future.. And it would be thousands of euros more by then.. &#128540;&#128556;Would have passed for a long term investment >purchase justified<


----------



## Notorious Pink

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap."
> 
> Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.




OMG, I'm just as bad!!! I'm reading the post and thinking "seriously? That's all it costs??" &#128563;


----------



## sparklelisab

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap."
> 
> Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.





TenaciousB said:


> Same thing happen to me. Offered a Kelly wallet pink croc, I didn't end up taking it either. But, boy it's scary how you can be so desensitised to prices after long exposure to H.





Hermesdiorduo said:


> You are so right! I always have to catch myself when i internalize and say it's cheap. It kind of resounds now since there's a 10%+ increase happening around the world.. Kicking myself not buying when offered something that i might want in the future.. And it would be thousands of euros more by then.. &#128540;&#128556;Would have passed for a long term investment >purchase justified<





BBC said:


> OMG, I'm just as bad!!! I'm reading the post and thinking "seriously? That's all it costs??" &#128563;



Oh ladies, we are indeed, sick puppies to think that 5k is cheap for a wallet.  "Desensitized" is the perfect word and don't you find, maybe not??, that this only comes up with Hermes.  I need a rollie carry on suitcase and love LV's but it is 3k and I gasped.  Nope.  Tumi instead. BUT, if it were Hermes, 3k is peanuts it seems....  C R A Z Y!  

At least I live among queens though....

Oh, and thank Goodness, I am an LV SLG's lover!  Wallet?  1k out the door and will last ten years!


----------



## afsweet

Even hubby is desensitized to prices. Other premier designers (Chanel, LV, etc.) is "cheap" to him, small H goods are "cheap," even his new alligator watch strap is "cheap" lol. 

I actually miss the days when I thought a $1500 bag was ridiculously expensive. It's not like my financial well being has changed. My taste gets more expensive and my wallet gets emptier.


----------



## sparklelisab

stephc005 said:


> Even hubby is desensitized to prices. Other premier designers (Chanel, LV, etc.) is "cheap" to him, small H goods are "cheap," even his new alligator watch strap is "cheap" lol.
> 
> I actually miss the days when I thought a $1500 bag was ridiculously expensive. It's not like my financial well being has changed. My taste gets more expensive and my wallet gets emptier.



Oh...here is where, sadly, my life is not aligned with yours.  My DH thinks I am INSANE!  You are lucky lucky!


----------



## afsweet

sparklelisab said:


> Oh...here is where, sadly, my life is not aligned with yours.  My DH thinks I am INSANE!  You are lucky lucky!


 
Lol the grass is always greener on the other side! I kind of wish DH wasn't so desensitized...at least that would curb my H spending! 

It's crazy, I wouldn't hesitate to accept another B/K/C, but I gawk at spending more than $20 on a single clothing item lol. I saw a BCBG sweater I really want, and it's on sale, but I couldn't bring myself to spend 80 bucks on it. The way I was thinking over it and doing the mental math, you would think it's either really expensive, or I'm really broke.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sparklelisab said:


> Oh ladies, we are indeed, sick puppies to think that 5k is cheap for a wallet.  "Desensitized" is the perfect word and don't you find, maybe not??, that this only comes up with Hermes.  I need a rollie carry on suitcase and love LV's but it is 3k and I gasped.  Nope.  Tumi instead.




That's a good point - I have a big thing with inherent value. If it's something that isn't going to last, I'm not interested in spending money on it. I have nice clothes but I don't go crazy. Not a lot of anything (been meaning for months to buy a second pair of my favorite leggings). I rarely buy any shoes (it's been about a year). My yoga clothes....OMG, I have been wearing the same two sets for years (not like 1 or 2 years - more like 6 or 7!) And I keep my collection very limited. I think my surprise also had a lot to do with what the resellers ask for them.


----------



## sparklelisab

stephc005 said:


> Lol the grass is always greener on the other side! I kind of wish DH wasn't so desensitized...at least that would curb my H spending!
> 
> It's crazy, I wouldn't hesitate to accept another B/K/C, but I gawk at spending more than $20 on a single clothing item lol. I saw a BCBG sweater I really want, and it's on sale, but I couldn't bring myself to spend 80 bucks on it. The way I was thinking over it and doing the mental math, you would think it's either really expensive, or I'm really broke.





BBC said:


> That's a good point - I have a big thing with inherent value. If it's something that isn't going to last, I'm not interested in spending money on it. I have nice clothes but I don't go crazy. Not a lot of anything (been meaning for months to buy a second pair of my favorite leggings). I rarely buy any shoes (it's been about a year). My yoga clothes....OMG, I have been wearing the same two sets for years (not like 1 or 2 years - more like 6 or 7!) And I keep my collection very limited. I think my surprise also had a lot to do with what the resellers ask for them.



I must keep coming back to this thread as it feels so comforting to know I am not the only one!  I too have worn the same few sets of sweats for chores at home for YEARS.  I would never spend 200.00 for a new Nike set when I can get a twilly (tax and shipping included).   (When mom or DH feel sorry for me, they will buy them for me.) 

Yes *BBC*, "inherent value" but dear friend, please go buy another set of tights as I bet the elastic is stretched and the sheen isn't as lovely...  you deserve them.  :giggles:


----------



## ladysarah

sparklelisab said:


> I must keep coming back to this thread as it feels so comforting to know I am not the only one!  I too have worn the same few sets of sweats for chores at home for YEARS.  I would never spend 200.00 for a new Nike set when I can get a twilly (tax and shipping included).   (When mom or DH feel sorry for me, they will buy them for me.)
> 
> Yes *BBC*, "inherent value" but dear friend, please go buy another set of tights as I bet the elastic is stretched and the sheen isn't as lovely...  you deserve them.  :giggles:



Excellent points. Though a twilly isn't going to do the same job as a set of yoga clothes. I don't think...

Though the fact that I even know what a twilly is ( a normal person would not) doesn't reflect well on me.


----------



## MYH

Ladysarah - I busted out laughing at your comment about no normal person would know what a twilly is!  If I even told my friends that the little piece of silk I tie on my bags is $140, they would think I was crazy!

Hermes is my own secret indulgence.  Only DH knows (because we share a bank account) but nobody, not friends or family know of my crazy "hobby".  

I agree with everyone about being desensitized.  But my problem now is I buy whatever I want in all the other stores (Nordies, Tory Burch, Eileen Fisher to name just a few) because everything else seems so inexpensive.  I bought a pair of velvet pants from Banana Republic the other day and they were $110 regular price and $80 on sale and I walked out feeling like I got a pair of free pants.  Hermes muddles our brains and makes us CRAZY!


----------



## sparklelisab

ladysarah said:


> Excellent points. Though a twilly isn't going to do the same job as a set of yoga clothes. I don't think...
> 
> Though the fact that I even know what a twilly is ( a normal person would not) doesn't reflect well on me.



Oh contraire my darling cat-loving friend.  I love your reflection!  



MYH said:


> Ladysarah - I busted out laughing at your comment about no normal person would know what a twilly is!  If I even told my friends that the little piece of silk I tie on my bags is $140, they would think I was crazy!
> 
> Hermes is my own secret indulgence.  Only DH knows (because we share a bank account) but nobody, not friends or family know of my crazy "hobby".
> 
> I agree with everyone about being desensitized.  But my problem now is I buy whatever I want in all the other stores (Nordies, Tory Burch, Eileen Fisher to name just a few) because everything else seems so inexpensive.  I bought a pair of velvet pants from Banana Republic the other day and they were $110 regular price and $80 on sale and I walked out feeling like I got a pair of free pants.  Hermes muddles our brains and makes us CRAZY!



Yep yep yep, and then we all come here to the Crazy Farm!

(I want a pair of Valentino flats but haven't spent "two scarves" on a pair of shoes before. Nut case!  Somehow the antithesis of "everything else feels cheap" gets me too.  I don't want to spend my H money anywhere but at H!)

Do you feel me?


----------



## hermes_lemming

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you start justifying and rationalizing that xxxxxx is "cheap" or "not so bad." I found myself doing this with a Kelly wallet in croc. I was expecting it to be 8k or more, so when the SA said it's 5xxx, I thought wow that's cheap. Then I literally said to myself "B*tch, no, that ain't cheap."
> 
> Sad thing is that I know this and am STILL thinking about it even after 2 weeks.





Hermesdiorduo said:


> You are so right! I always have to catch myself when i internalize and say it's cheap. It kind of resounds now since there's a 10%+ increase happening around the world.. Kicking myself not buying when offered something that i might want in the future.. And it would be thousands of euros more by then.. &#128540;&#128556;Would have passed for a long term investment >purchase justified<





stephc005 said:


> Even hubby is desensitized to prices. Other premier designers (Chanel, LV, etc.) is "cheap" to him, small H goods are "cheap," even his new alligator watch strap is "cheap" lol.
> 
> I actually miss the days when I thought a $1500 bag was ridiculously expensive. It's not like my financial well being has changed. My taste gets more expensive and my wallet gets emptier.



This is very true.  I remember eons ago - having heart palpitations paying $800 for my first very grown up luxury bag (LV).  Then I quickly progressed to not batting an eyelash over 4-5 prices for a purse!  And 4 figures for a scarf!!  I know.. I have issues.  Fully owning that I have issues when I consider Chanel "cheap".  Gawd I need help.


----------



## catsinthebag

ladysarah said:


> Excellent points. *Though a twilly isn't going to do the same job as a set of yoga clothes*. I don't think...
> 
> Though the fact that I even know what a twilly is ( a normal person would not) doesn't reflect well on me.



Ah, but the twilly does wonders for one's mental health! I mean, which item feels better to look at: that gorgeous little strip of silk, or a set of ratty old yoga clothes? 

OK, sign me up for the Sick Puppy club!


----------



## catsinthebag

hermes_lemming said:


> This is very true.  I remember eons ago - having heart palpitations paying $800 for my first very grown up luxury bag (LV).  Then I quickly progressed to not batting an eyelash over 4-5 prices for a purse!  And 4 figures for a scarf!!  I know.. I have issues.  Fully owning that I have issues when I consider Chanel "cheap".  Gawd I need help.



Yes, and the progression happens so FAST! Six years ago, my heart was beating like crazy as I handed over my credit card to pay for a leather tote from Longchamp -- it was the first bag I ever spent over $500 on! Now, less than a decade later, I'm thinking you get an awful lot of H leather for the price on an all-leather Garden Party. $500? Keep saving and maybe get a Cashmere GM or a bracelet. Crazy, crazy... and I'm not quite sure how it happened!


----------



## hermes_lemming

catsinthebag said:


> Yes, and the progression happens so FAST! Six years ago, my heart was beating like crazy as I handed over my credit card to pay for a leather tote from Longchamp -- it was the first bag I ever spent over $500 on! Now, less than a decade later, I'm thinking you get an awful lot of H leather for the price on an all-leather Garden Party. $500? Keep saving and maybe get a Cashmere GM or a bracelet. Crazy, crazy... and I'm not quite sure how it happened!



Love is blind! Lol. My friends already go silent when they see my bearn. Heaven forbide they recognize anything else.


----------



## catsinthebag

hermes_lemming said:


> Love is blind! Lol. My friends already go silent when they see my bearn. Heaven forbide they recognize anything else.



Love IS blind! And Expensive! None of my friends have any idea what my H stuff is, and I'm certainly not going to tell them. Only DH knows.


----------



## hermes_lemming

catsinthebag said:


> Love IS blind! And Expensive! None of my friends have any idea what my H stuff is, and I'm certainly not going to tell them. Only DH knows.



Lol the only person who knows the cost of my H is tpf, my bank/cc company and my SA!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

hermes_lemming said:


> This is very true.  I remember eons ago - having heart palpitations paying $800 for my first very grown up luxury bag (LV).  Then I quickly progressed to not batting an eyelash over 4-5 prices for a purse!  And 4 figures for a scarf!!  I know.. I have issues.  Fully owning that I have issues when I consider Chanel "cheap".  Gawd I need help.




That same thing happened to me too!! After paying for my very first B, i went over to Chanel to celebrate/ have a round 2.. Browsing around the shoe section i remember thinking that ballet flats could have been mine.. it was the same price as an H scarf i just bought&#128563;&#128513; but i didnt end up buying as it didn't have the allure that H now occupied in my thoughts/heart/share of wallet.


----------



## iCoCo

Hermesdiorduo said:


> That same thing happened to me too!! After paying for my very first B, i went over to Chanel to celebrate/ have a round 2.. Browsing around the shoe section i remember thinking that ballet flats could have been mine.. it was the same price as an H scarf i just bought&#128563;&#128513; but i didnt end up buying as it didn't have the allure that H now occupied in my thoughts/heart/share of wallet.


+1!  
Couldn't agree more with both if these 2 posts!


----------



## afsweet

You also know you're addicted when you know what you're buying is expensive but you don't dare to ask the exact price because you don't want to hear it out loud. 

This happens 99% of the time when I shop at H. I didn't ask for the prices on my K/B/ or C because I knew they were a lot, but I felt better not truly knowing how much lol. 

Most recently, DH bought a alligator watch strap. Neither of us asked for the price, so when the SA rang us up, she said "four seventy five" not including tax. I thought to myself "wait, 475 or 4,075?" but since DH didn't bat a lash, I figured I'd keep my mouth shut too. Thankfully it was 475 lol.


----------



## ladysarah

sparklelisab said:


> Oh contraire my darling cat-loving friend.  I love your reflection!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep yep yep, and then we all come here to the Crazy Farm!
> 
> (I want a pair of Valentino flats but haven't spent "two scarves" on a pair of shoes before. Nut case!  Somehow the antithesis of "everything else feels cheap" gets me too.  I don't want to spend my H money anywhere but at H!)
> 
> Do you feel me?



Thank you! She rolls for me still would you believe it. She looks around first to check that no one else is looking and then she goes for it. how are your rescues?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> Love IS blind! And Expensive! None of my friends have any idea what my H stuff is, and I'm certainly not going to tell them. Only DH knows.



Not even my DH knows the H prices, only my DDs and BFF ~ who also collects H like there is no tomorrow! I figure this is my hobby. We were out to dinner with another couple and my friend mentioned that she spent $30K on her new horse. My DH and I spoke about it afterwards and he said, "Well that's her hobby" and it was quite acceptable to him. That's my new rationale. H is my hobby.


----------



## ladysarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's my new rationale. H is my hobby.



And why not? It's like art collection.


----------



## catsinthebag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not even my DH knows the H prices, only my DDs and BFF ~ who also collects H like there is no tomorrow! I figure this is my hobby. We were out to dinner with another couple and my friend mentioned that she spent $30K on her new horse. My DH and I spoke about it afterwards and he said, "Well that's her hobby" and it was quite acceptable to him. That's my new rationale. H is my hobby.



I like this rationale! Although at these prices, H had better be my ONLY hobby!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> And why not? It's like art collection.



Exactly, or like stock shares. H certainly keeps it's value. Hard to explain this to DH


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

catsinthebag said:


> I like this rationale! Although at these prices, H had better be my ONLY hobby!



It certainly is my most expensive and most gratifying hobby!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Not even my DH knows the H prices, only my DDs and BFF ~ who also collects H like there is no tomorrow! I figure this is my hobby. We were out to dinner with another couple and my friend mentioned that she spent $30K on her new horse. My DH and I spoke about it afterwards and he said, "Well that's her hobby" and it was quite acceptable to him. That's my new rationale. H is my hobby.



Exactly! My former boss kept horses and spent a forum on them. But she would only carry a LK Bennett bag. 

I also agree on once you get into buying H, you loose touch with pricing of other things. I would absolutely refuse to pay more than £700 for a new laptop but buying a GM is perfectly justifiable!


----------



## TenaciousB

Or think of H as an investment, it goes up by 10% every year after all, better than investing in property or shares


----------



## scholastican

All very good rationale, ladies!

You know you are addicted....when you are discriminating with all phone calls, save for the one Id'd as HERMES happily pulsating away on your mobile  And react to answer as if you caught on fire -- STOP, DROP AND ROLL -- _stop_ in your tracks, _drop_ everything you're doing/about to do, and _roll_ into the H boutique immediately!


----------



## hermes_lemming

scholastican said:


> All very good rationale, ladies!
> 
> You know you are addicted....when you are discriminating with all phone calls, save for the one Id'd as HERMES happily pulsating away on your mobile  And react to answer as if you caught on fire -- STOP, DROP AND ROLL -- _stop_ in your tracks, _drop_ everything you're doing/about to do, and _roll_ into the H boutique immediately!



Yup I totally agree!  Even now.  If H called, I drop everything and rush over there as if it's my sole responsibility to save the boutique itself from a 3 alarm fire.:doggie:


----------



## chicinthecity777

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly! My former boss kept horses and spent a forum on them. But she would only carry a LK Bennett bag.
> 
> I also agree on once you get into buying H, you loose touch with pricing of other things. I would absolutely refuse to pay more than £700 for a new laptop but buying a GM is perfectly justifiable!



Erk! Lose not loose!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Erk! Lose not loose!!!



Didn't even notice and knew exactly what you meant, *xiangxiang*


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Didn't even notice and knew exactly what you meant, *xiangxiang*



Thank you for tolerating it! I hate those silly typos. I am OCD on this.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Do you ladies also look out for H worn by other H lovers in the malls/events/streets? I'm sure you all would be able to name them of their sizes colours and leathers, H cray cray style&#127775;&#128171;


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Exactly, or like stock shares. H certainly keeps it's value. Hard to explain this to DH




This is EXACTLY what I explained to DH. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Notorious Pink

sparklelisab said:


> I must keep coming back to this thread as it feels so comforting to know I am not the only one!  I too have worn the same few sets of sweats for chores at home for YEARS.  I would never spend 200.00 for a new Nike set when I can get a twilly (tax and shipping included).   (When mom or DH feel sorry for me, they will buy them for me.)
> 
> Yes *BBC*, "inherent value" but dear friend, please go buy another set of tights as I bet the elastic is stretched and the sheen isn't as lovely...  you deserve them.  :giggles:




Sparklelisab, it is FAR worse than that....the leggings have a *hole* in them. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;
It's not that I walk around looking crazy, it's just that leggings aren't "fun" to buy, they're a basic.


----------



## fashionpl

Fabfashion said:


> You plan all your vacation around whether or not that destination has an H boutique and finding a hotel that's within a walking distance from it without getting your DH to catch on.


omg!!  That's what I'm planning on this year ...Paris, Milan, Vegas .... sick, sick, sick ...:help:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

fashionpl said:


> omg!!  That's what I'm planning on this year ...Paris, Milan, Vegas .... sick, sick, sick ...:help:



Paris, Cannes and Saint-Tropez!


----------



## ninunani

My father saw my birkins laying around in the house he asked me how much I told him not that much £500,he gave me the look "what?!"my mum is laughing at the back...if he knew the real price of the bag he will cut me off without a second thought..


----------



## PrincessCypress

...You're afraid to read the scarves thread because you just bought two H bracelets this month as a direct result of perusing the bracelets thread! H eye candy is so hard to resist, especially seeing how beautifully it's modeled by tPF members.


----------



## jyyanks

You know you are addicted when you buy 4 bags and 5 scarves in less than 4 months and have proceeded to put the rest of your non H bags and accessories on ebay to fund your new purchases.


----------



## hermes_lemming

jyyanks said:


> You know you are addicted when you buy 4 bags and 5 scarves in less than 4 months and have proceeded to put the rest of your non H bags and accessories on ebay to fund your new purchases.



LMAO!  :lolots:  Ok now THAT's funny!


----------



## hermes_lemming

You know you're addicted when you haven't bought in years and just check this thread to adore and admire everyone else's new collections.


----------



## QuelleFromage

....when your SA has a special "spot" just for you to come and hang out......as in, oh come to your usual seat


----------



## catsinthebag

jyyanks said:


> You know you are addicted when you buy 4 bags and 5 scarves in less than 4 months and have proceeded to put the rest of your non H bags and accessories on ebay to fund your new purchases.



Ha ha! You know you are addicted when you read a post like this and think, Well, yeah, of course -- that's totally reasonable!


----------



## Bagenvy

HeeHee ...#2and #3 for me


----------



## Bagenvy

hermes_lemming said:


> You know you're addicted when you haven't bought in years and just check this thread to adore and admire everyone else's new collections.




Yep! Ditto ! &#128519;


----------



## Notorious Pink

PrincessCypress said:


> ...You're afraid to read the scarves thread because you just bought two H bracelets this month as a direct result of perusing the bracelets thread! H eye candy is so hard to resist, especially seeing how beautifully it's modeled by tPF members.




I know that one!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you 're at the theater and you start matching things in the set to H Colors.
When you start wondering why Hermes doesn't make pens with barrels that match the clic clacs.
When you start wondering why Hermes doesn't make lipsticks.


----------



## mistikat

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you 're at the theater and you start matching things in the set to H Colors.
> When you start wondering why Hermes doesn't make pens with barrels that match the clic clacs.
> When you start wondering why Hermes doesn't make lipsticks.



Hermes did make a lipstick; Rouge H. It was a great red, actually. I still have it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

mistikat said:


> Hermes did make a lipstick; Rouge H. It was a great red, actually. I still have it.



Thanks, Mistikat.  I wish they would make a lipsticks to match all their reds and pinks, especially Rouge Casaque.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> Hermes did make a lipstick; Rouge H. It was a great red, actually. I still have it.



How did I miss this lipstick, *mistikat*?
Another sign of addiction, wanting an H lipstick in Rouge H.


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did I miss this lipstick, *mistikat*?
> Another sign of addiction, wanting an H lipstick in Rouge H.



Maybe another sign of addiction is you wish H made everything you need in life!


----------



## mistikat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> How did I miss this lipstick, *mistikat*?
> Another sign of addiction, wanting an H lipstick in Rouge H.



I think it was sold beginning 2005? But according to this thread, it was still available in 2007:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/does-hermes-still-sell-their-rouge-lipstick-105349.html


----------



## juliet827

mistikat said:


> Hermes did make a lipstick; Rouge H. It was a great red, actually. I still have it.



I still have it too! A great red. I wish they still have it. Like Paloma Picasso's red, which I wish she still made too.


----------



## jyyanks

hermes_lemming said:


> LMAO!  :lolots:  Ok now THAT's funny!


Actually, let's make that 6 bags since November -- I'm definitely banned......


----------



## Sidrah_cz

I wish hermes made cars.... And hey I noticed they have some stocks on the stock market hehe


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you can't stop wondering why they don't make brooches and pens to match the scarf patterns and clic clacs.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you can't stop wondering why Hermes didn't make this pen instead of Montblanc.


----------



## Pazdzernika

When you see the tiniest glimpse of the pattern of someone's scarf and you can name the piece and it's CW code.


----------



## audreylita

Sidrah_cz said:


> I wish hermes made cars.... And hey I noticed they have some stocks on the stock market hehe



They actually did the interior of the Hyundai Equus last year.

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/hyundai/2013-hyundai-equus-hermes-edition-ar151459/picture500127.html

And as far as the stock, I sold mine about a year ago.  It really wasn't doing much.


----------



## Fabfashion

When you justify each new acquisition with...it's a present for the next anniversary, birthday, Christmas, etc. Btw, I'm already working on 2016!

And, when you keep checking tPF every hour or so to find out what's new exciting in the world of H.


----------



## Fabfashion

> Originally Posted by Pazdzernika When you see the tiniest glimpse of the pattern of someone's scarf and you can name the piece and it's CW code.


----------



## Maedi

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you can't stop wondering why Hermes didn't make this pen instead of Montblanc.



A marvelous writing utensil! Congratulations.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Fabfashion said:


> When you justify each new acquisition with...it's a present for the next anniversary, birthday, Christmas, etc. Btw, I'm already working on 2016!
> 
> And, when you keep checking tPF every hour or so to find out what's new exciting in the world of H.


Oh dear. I am not alone, Fabfashion! On both points.


----------



## Lovehermes89

When you dream about your SA sending you a birkin in your overseas hometown and he brings you 3 birkins for you to pick!


----------



## Nico_79

When you see a purple box and say "Oh this colour looks like Parme", nobody else knows wtf you're talking about.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When your WL of H acquisitions is endless ~ both HGs and new items.


----------



## MapleLuxe

You think £6400 is a 'good deal' for a handbag whilst in an hermes. But you wouldnt pay huge amount that for health insurance or for anything else!!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

PrincessCypress said:


> Oh dear. I am not alone, Fabfashion! On both points.


PrincessCypress, the scary part for me is that tPF and H.com are the last sites I'll check at night before bed. Happy H dreams.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Fabfashion said:


> PrincessCypress, the scary part for me is that tPF and H.com are the last sites I'll check at night before bed. Happy H dreams.


Thanks, Fabfashion! Lately, I've been checking tPF nonstop, between H and CC and all of my subscribed threads. Perhaps I should unsubscribe to the "Finds" thread! Too much temptation!


----------



## Saifu87

I was carrying my suitcase and carry on and thought to myself, a lagoon birkin would match them perfectly!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Your DH says, "Why do have to buy so many bags all at once?" and your responses are:

1. Because there are price increases!
2. Isn't it better to buy 10 bags now and enjoy all 10 for the next 10 years, than buy 1 bag a year for the next 10 years and only enjoy 1 bag for the 1st year, 2 bags for the 2nd year, and so on?

I just came up with #2 on the spur of the moment. Pretty good answer, I think, because he went silent after that.


----------



## afsweet

You know you're addicted when you wish ban island was an actual place you could go to where you'd be removed from all H temptation! Ban is just a word to me.


----------



## yeeuns

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you wish ban island was an actual place you could go to where you'd be removed from all H temptation! Ban is just a word to me.



I can totally second this! But also you know you're addicted when you just bought a bag and you're already thinking of the next H purchase and when the only bags that you want are hermes now. Ahhh!! My bank account is shaking in fear right now.. Hahah


----------



## dilsta

yeeuns said:


> i can totally second this! But also you know you're addicted when you just bought a bag and you're already thinking of the next h purchase and when the only bags that you want are hermes now. Ahhh!! My bank account is shaking in fear right now.. Hahah



+1!!


----------



## anez

stephc005 said:


> You know you're addicted when you wish ban island was an actual place you could go to where you'd be removed from all H temptation! Ban is just a word to me.



Possibly the funniest post I've ever read here, if only because it rings _so true_.


----------



## MYH

When you play "SA" on words with friends and you can't believe it's not a real word.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Oops- didn't work


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you're at the Philadelphia Flower Show and you decide you want a vibrato Kelly in these colors:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

stephc005 said:


> you know you're addicted when you wish ban island was an actual place you could go to where you'd be removed from all h temptation! Ban is just a word to me.



amen!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

catsinthebag said:


> Ha ha! You know you are addicted when you read a post like this and think, Well, yeah, of course -- that's totally reasonable!



Yes! I thought so too


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you're at the Philadelphia Flower Show and you decide you want a vibrato Kelly in these colors:



Gorgeous pic, *Madam Bijoux* and I agree! Actually, I would like a K in EVERY color!


----------



## DavidK

Hi H lovers!  I need help pleaseeeee...  I'm at H and have the option to buy a 30cm Ostrich or 30cm Matte Gator B.  I can only get one.... both are in colors I love.  Should I get the 30 Ostrich or 30 Gator?  I intend to use the bag is an everyday bag.  Which one is easier to care for?  Which one is more rare?  Which one can be spa'd by Hermes to look new again?  Please help me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DavidK said:


> Hi H lovers!  I need help pleaseeeee...  I'm at H and have the option to buy a 30cm Ostrich or 30cm Matte Gator B.  I can only get one.... both are in colors I love.  Should I get the 30 Ostrich or 30 Gator?  I intend to use the bag is an everyday bag.  Which one is easier to care for?  Which one is more rare?  Which one can be spa'd by Hermes to look new again?  Please help me.  Thanks!!!



*DavidK*, I feel your pain!!! As much as I LOVE ostrich, I would go with the matte gator B as a first exotic. Let us know which one you take home!


----------



## DavidK

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *DavidK*, I feel your pain!!! As much as I LOVE ostrich, I would go with the matte gator B as a first exotic. Let us know which one you take home!


I have a croc kelly and croc B... but no experience with Ostrich... My thought is to get the ostrich since I don't have one, but I don't want to miss out the chance for another croc.  I heard ostrich handles water well but ages poorly and may discolor... is that right?  I always use twillies so I'm less concerned about the handle discoloration... but if the body of the bag gets discolored it'd drive me nuts!  Can spa service take care of ostrich aging issues?


----------



## DavidK

DavidK said:


> I have a croc kelly and croc B... but no experience with Ostrich... My thought is to get the ostrich since I don't have one, but I don't want to miss out the chance for another croc.  I heard ostrich handles water well but ages poorly and may discolor... is that right?  I always use twillies so I'm less concerned about the handle discoloration... but if the body of the bag gets discolored it'd drive me nuts!  Can spa service take care of ostrich aging issues?


I guess you know you are addicted to H when you think picking a Birkin is harder than picking a husband.  LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DavidK said:


> *I guess you know you are addicted to H when you think picking a Birkin is harder than picking a husband.*  LOL



So true!!! 

More seriously, I have heard that ostrich handles the rain very well, but please don't quote me on this as it is not gospel just what I have heard. BTW, had lunch with a friend a weeks ago and she had a 40 year old ostrich K that looked perfect.


----------



## audreylita

DavidK said:


> I have a croc kelly and croc B... but no experience with Ostrich... My thought is to get the ostrich since I don't have one, but I don't want to miss out the chance for another croc.  I heard ostrich handles water well but ages poorly and may discolor... is that right?  I always use twillies so I'm less concerned about the handle discoloration... but if the body of the bag gets discolored it'd drive me nuts!  Can spa service take care of ostrich aging issues?



Ostrich definitely handles water well and croc does not mix with water at all.  I personally have owned both and got tired of ostrich after a few years.  I've never tired of croc and continue to buy it, for me it's a timeless skin and the ostrich was always something I had to be in the mood to use.


----------



## Pazdzernika

When walking around Harrod's and observing everyone's Bs, Ks, GPs etc dressed up in twillies and other hanging items you wonder if they're members of the forum. You then rack your memory of photos posted on tpf and swear you've seen a snap of that exact bag and accompanying accoutrement in a reveal or clubhouse thread.


----------



## J Apasanun

Happy HERMÉS


----------



## purplepoodles

DavidK said:


> I have a croc kelly and croc B... but no experience with Ostrich... My thought is to get the ostrich since I don't have one, but I don't want to miss out the chance for another croc.  I heard ostrich handles water well but ages poorly and may discolor... is that right?  I always use twillies so I'm less concerned about the handle discoloration... but if the body of the bag gets discolored it'd drive me nuts!  Can spa service take care of ostrich aging issues?




Don't have any experience with Hermes ostrich but did have a very large vintage ostrich bag from the fifties which I had totally recut into a then modern style in the 80s. It is thoroughly bomb proof and the leather still looks fabulous with no noticeable colour change. It is now a shoulder bag though so doesn't come in contact with hand cream etc. 

Personally I'd get a matt croc if the opportunity arose but change is good too.


----------



## Liyababe

I used to hate orange colour, because of Hermes, now I love it so much!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Fabfashion said:


> PrincessCypress, the scary part for me is that tPF and H.com are the last sites I'll check at night before bed. Happy H dreams.



Just discovered this wonderful thread! You ladies are so funny - and true! And - oops - so me...  Have not yet read all posts but like to reply to this one right away:

Dear *Fabfashion*, doing just what you posted right now - like every night... 

.... When you are not having proper dreams at night but dreaming only H colours and H designs! Very relaxing, indeed. Waking with a big smile in the morning!


----------



## Goldfox

I knew I was addicted to H when I found myself thinking it would lighten my wallet substantially to buy 5 mid-market cashmere sweaters, while 1 CSGM shawl at the same price as those 5 sweaters combined, would only sting for a second.


----------



## purplepoodles

Goldfox said:


> I knew I was addicted to H when I found myself thinking it would lighten my wallet substantially to buy 5 mid-market cashmere sweaters, while 1 CSGM shawl at the same price as those 5 sweaters combined, would only sting for a second.




Sound logic to me too Goldfox.


----------



## ForeverInPink

I've been daydreaming lately about wallpapering my entire house with H scarves and shawls 

Sadly, DH would probably not object as he now loves H too.


----------



## Greenapplejade

So true to all of the above. Tonight I know when I have finally signed up to be a member of tpf! :greengrin:


----------



## surfchick

When you buy Hermes scarves for the sole purpose of having them framed to decorate your newly built house. The walls colors where chosen to go with the scarves.


----------



## Sky love

1)  When I take the lift, I think of  numbers to certain floors in H size terms. For example, on the 22nd floor, I think So Kelly 22, then it reaches 26th floor, I think So Kelly 26, and Lindy 26 and  when it's on the 28th floor, my mind drifts to Kelly 28  .... Such associations usually stops around the 50th floor.

2) I once told a Shiseido SA to help me look for a Rouge H lipstick colour.

3) Sometimes, I find myself giving sales training sessions to my H SA  because I have better product knowledge !


----------



## TenaciousB

Sky love said:


> 1)  When I take the lift, I think of  numbers to certain floors in H size terms. For example, on the 22nd floor, I think So Kelly 22, then it reaches 26th floor, I think So Kelly 26, and Lindy 26 and  when it's on the 28th floor, my mind drifts to Kelly 28  .... Such associations usually stops around the 50th floor.
> 
> 2) I once told a Shiseido SA to help me look for a Rouge H lipstick colour.
> 
> 3) Sometimes, I find myself giving sales training sessions to my H SA  because I have better product knowledge !




I can relate to no 3 now lol. Crazy... I'm getting new H item every week this year. Can't stop, don't know how to hihihi. How can I stop when I saw an H puzzle in store. That's like the ultimate toy for me.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Yeeeessss! To all of the above!! It is so good to know that we are not alone!! 


... When writing "purse forum" instead of "pure form" (<- ooops, there was a again a  little purse first...  ) in a business email - seeing the mistake luckily before sending it!!!


----------



## jclaybo

DavidK said:


> I guess you know you are addicted to H when you think picking a Birkin is harder than picking a husband.  LOL




I so agree, and I knew I was addicted when I was dreaming in Hermes colors and woke up in a cold sweat wondering if I should pick BDP or BE


----------



## pandoraliz

...;when you look at hermes pics everyday on yr phone, ipad and even dreamt about what to get for nights!!! (^o^)


----------



## TenaciousB

When u think buying the mini saddle is a good idea .... It's a collector's item right


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TenaciousB said:


> When u think buying the mini saddle is a good idea .... It's a collector's item right
> 
> View attachment 2627142



My SA called me about this mini saddle, and sadly the colors didn't work! It's a beauty.


----------



## TenaciousB

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SA called me about this mini saddle, and sadly the colors didn't work! It's a beauty.




The one they have in my store is from barenia so beautiful. Would you get it if u were me ?


----------



## Anafebz

Lovehermes89 said:


> When you dream about your SA sending you a birkin in your overseas hometown and he brings you 3 birkins for you to pick!


----------



## sueka

1. When i spent more than 2 hrs tying the twilly bow on my H-Bags. I was not tired at all
2. When i put all my H-Bags on the floor beside my bed in order to see them before bed and when i wake up in the morning


----------



## FunkyCold

When you make plans around H boutique hours. 

"I can't (fill in the blank) that day, I have to go to Hermes" 

I'm not fully guilty of that one quite yet, but wouldn't put it past myself. :/

Happiness comes in orange boxes.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you buy clothes that match the colors of bags you don't have in case you decide to buy any of those bags.


----------



## FunkyCold

Fabfashion said:


> You plan all your vacation around whether or not that destination has an H boutique and finding a hotel that's within a walking distance from it without getting your DH to catch on.




I do that too! I don't buy souvies, but always pick up something special when I travel (local art, house decorations, etc) but have now expanded that to include a little something from H every time I go somewhere new (and pick spots with H stores!)


Happiness comes in orange boxes.


----------



## lilpicotin

When your husband comes home from business trips early intending to rest up with a nap only to find his side of the bed lined with H bags every single time...


----------



## mp4

When you are an animal lover, see an albino alligator on Jimmy Fallon, and can only think about accessories....


----------



## carlinha

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you buy clothes that match the colors of bags you don't have in case you decide to buy any of those bags.



i totally do this!  build a whole wardrobe around a bag!!!! :lolots:


----------



## AnnaE

I do that with scarves... He is used to having to out them away by now.


----------



## Juicy

surfchick said:


> When you buy Hermes scarves for the sole purpose of having them framed to decorate your newly built house. The walls colors where chosen to go with the scarves.




Omg! I never even thought about this! I adore the scarves but never wear a scarf, what a fabulous idea!! I'd love a backlit frame to really make the colours pop!


----------



## ladysarah

carlinha said:


> i totally do this!  build a whole wardrobe around a bag!!!! :lolots:



Guilty as charged- and I did not even realise it. Kelly outfits, plume outfits...


----------



## Kitty S.

Whenever you are going out of town, you check beforehand if there is a H store there...


----------



## Pazdzernika

Kitty S. said:


> Whenever you are going out of town, you check beforehand if there is a H store there...




...And then book the hotel down the street.


----------



## MistH

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you buy clothes that match the colors of bags you don't have in case you decide to buy any of those bags.



Lol!!! That's me!!! Planing my wardrobe around the etoupe color....in case IF i do get so lucky lol!!


----------



## MistH

Kitty S. said:


> Whenever you are going out of town, you check beforehand if there is a H store there...



I'm so guilty of this one too! And if there isn't a H, I'll find the nearest one & try to convince DH that we need to go there as well


----------



## Kitty S.

Pazdzernika said:


> ...And then book the hotel down the street.





MistH said:


> I'm so guilty of this one too! And if there isn't a  H, I'll find the nearest one & try to convince DH that we need to  go there as well


LOL!  We know who is truly addicted


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> i totally do this!  build a whole wardrobe around a bag!!!! :lolots:



Guilty as charged. I have built entire outfits around bags and even GMs, bought shoes and dresses to match them specifically!


----------



## looking4kelly

Pazdzernika said:


> ...And then book the hotel down the street.


Oh that is hilarious.... and so true!!!!


----------



## Niyanjun

Oh my god!!!! I though I was the only one that was having these problems. Thx guys for making feel *I'm not lonely* hehe


----------



## iheartorange

..constantly going to the H USA website and see what they have there? LOL


----------



## Blue Rain

... Involve my toddler in to charming all SAs down to the doorman hoping to gain a few more points toward scoring my first B.


----------



## Ruedubac

Blue Rain said:


> ... Involve my toddler in to charming all SAs down to the doorman hoping to gain a few more points toward scoring my first B.


Working on scripts in my mind during work, figuring out how to get more B by charming the SA haha.


----------



## Nikonina

iheartorange said:


> ..constantly going to the H USA website and see what they have there? LOL




+1 me too!


----------



## Nikonina

Blue Rain said:


> ... Involve my toddler in to charming all SAs down to the doorman hoping to gain a few more points toward scoring my first B.




Like the idea but I hate to drive all the way to the city to stop by the H store


----------



## BeautifiedM

It's 5am central time and I'm debating a 25cm Constance or kelly sellier... I should be sleeping. I'm addicted!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BeautifiedM said:


> It's 5am central time and I'm debating a 25cm Constance or kelly sellier... I should be sleeping. I'm addicted!



That's a tough decision, let us know which one you decide on, *BeautifiedM*!


----------



## kewave

Living in the tropics and don't ride horses but still bought the jumping boots!


----------



## juss

MistH said:


> Lol!!! That's me!!! Planing my wardrobe around the etoupe color....in case IF i do get so lucky lol!!


and call the store beforehand...


----------



## juss

juss said:


> and call the store beforehand...


sorry my quote was misplaced, it is related to checking if there isk an H store where you travel


----------



## Chrissy Baby

Going to French classes so that I could talk to the FSH SAs in French to increase my chance of scoring a K or a B. Very addictive and pathetic.


----------



## runandstretch

Having a dream of being offered a B in Souffre - quite random as I'm not pursuing one! A kelly on the other hand&#8230;.


----------



## Silversun

When I'm so in love with an H ashtray* painted with a gorgeously cute pair of tigers snuggling that I'm contemplating getting it, even though nobody is allowed to smoke in my house.

* At least I think it's an ashtray. Could be a side plate? But we don't use side plates either.


----------



## runandstretch

Chrissy Baby said:


> Going to French classes so that I could talk to the FSH SAs in French to increase my chance of scoring a K or a B. Very addictive and pathetic.



C'est magnifique! Bonne chance avec tes études.  

I hope it pays off in spades my dear


----------



## TenaciousB

Chrissy Baby said:


> Going to French classes so that I could talk to the FSH SAs in French to increase my chance of scoring a K or a B. Very addictive and pathetic.




Lol it's Japanese for me as my sa is one. But I just watch random YouTube videos though not going to classes you're def addicted . High five babe.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When the little voices in your head keep saying "Don't be a pain....get an Etain".


----------



## Goldfox

Madam Bijoux said:


> When the little voices in your head keep saying "Don't be a pain....get an Etain".




Hahaha, that is hilarious! 
Ohh darn, it sounds like it's contagious... I wonder if I have to go wash my brain or if a brainwash is exactly what that just was!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> When the little voices in your head keep saying "Don't be a pain....get an Etain".



*Madam Bijoux*, definitely get etain, it is such a great color! Such a great grey ~ I have built a wardrobe around it, lol.


----------



## BeautifiedM

When you're buying a tshirt and think in your head, "I like this malachite color." &#128529; smh


----------



## scarletambience

I know I'm addicted because I'm buying homeware before I even get the home!


----------



## MistH

BeautifiedM said:


> When you're buying a tshirt and think in your head, "I like this malachite color." &#128529; smh



Lol! I do that a lot too. All colors are in H color names


----------



## tannfran

When you no longer want just a red sportcar...it now must be rubis!


----------



## Niyanjun

Can't stop thinking about what to get on my next Hermes slg


----------



## Niyanjun

Can't stop thinking of what to get next


----------



## Kitty S.

Niyanjun said:


> Can't stop thinking of what to get next




So true...


----------



## DizzyFairy

Addicted when you r on purseforum reading the threads.....


----------



## extrafashion1

when you buy something and you match them based on what H product you have!


----------



## antschulina

when you see some H stuff in a random magazine at a doctor's waiting room an get really excited


----------



## ChiYou

when you see a stranger carrying a H and get really excited.


----------



## aquahot

ChiYou said:


> when you see a stranger carrying a H and get really excited.



Totally!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

ChiYou said:


> when you see a stranger carrying a H and get really excited.



... and then nodding friendly as if you know her...


----------



## Sammy Royal

extrafashion1 said:


> when you buy something and you match them based on what H product you have!



Totally!  And even worse: Buying something matching to an H that you do not own yet but hope to be getting one day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

While looking at the Montblac Joseph II 888, you wonder if the best bag for it would be Bleu Electrique, Bleu Saphir or a shine Bleu Roi croc.


----------



## arabesques

Madam Bijoux said:


> While looking at the Montblac Joseph II 888, you wonder if the best bag for it would be Bleu Electrique, Bleu Saphir or a shine Bleu Roi croc.



Oh my, I love Bleu Electrique and want a bag . . . my bag, too, wants a pen.  Do tell: is this currently available?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

arabesques said:


> Oh my, I love Bleu Electrique and want a bag . . . my bag, too, wants a pen.  Do tell: is this currently available?



Hi, arabesques

The King of Prussia Montblanc store has one.  The SA says there are only 3 left in the USA.


----------



## Fabfashion

kitty s. said:


> so true...


+1


----------



## Fabfashion

When you created an excel spreadsheet to keep tabs on your H items, colors, leathers, hardware, styles and patterns so you can plan your next purchase to complement accordingly.


----------



## arabesques

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, arabesques
> 
> The King of Prussia Montblanc store has one.  The SA says there are only 3 left in the USA.



Thank you, Madam Bijoux.  I've been meaning to stop by Madison's store . . . this will give me extra incentive.  That pen is beautiful.


----------



## Happy Life

+1  interestingly I just did an inventory list last week!


----------



## Melora24

When you list your scarves by date of issue, date of first issue, designer, color, just to be able to participate to the "scarf of the day" theme!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

You try to spell words like "jige," "twilly," and "farandole" when playing Words With Friends.


----------



## iCoCo

DizzyFairy said:


> Addicted when you r on purseforum reading the threads.....


+1
read on Tpf & enjoy,live thoroughly what Tpf members share.  thanks!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

how about refusing to do an inventory of my H stuff in fear of a realisation of what an Hermesholic I am? It's that denial stage...


----------



## Goldfox

When you after a move realise one cardboard box got damaged and have a minor fit because it was one of your empty orange boxes from the scarf counter at Hermés...

When you are miserable with sinusitis, but smile because your mucus come out orange and thus remind you of H!


----------



## Fabfashion

Melora24 said:


> When you list your scarves by date of issue, date of first issue, designer, color, just to be able to participate to the "scarf of the day" theme!


 
Was thinking of adding these details for my scarves on my spreadsheet too. Just have to get moving on it.


----------



## looking4kelly

xiangxiang0731 said:


> how about refusing to do an inventory of my H stuff in fear of a realisation of what an Hermesholic I am? It's that denial stage...


ADDICTION   
*ad·dic·tion*
 [ &#601; díksh'n 
 ...the continued repetition of a behaviour despite adverse consequences, or a neurological impairment, leading to such behaviours.

 I do not think that a clear and conscious decision to avoid adverse consequences (by taking your inventory) can be called a neurological impairment. Quite the opposite, in my opinion.
 Clearly, we are NOT afflicted with the H addiction.
 Now... back to comparing Hermes stitches on my vintage vs modern Kellys...									 __________________
H Wishlist: what's the point... **sigh**


----------



## Silversun

I'm starting to understand the addiction now that EVERY SINGLE DAY I have a deep internal struggle about whether to walk into the boutique, knowing that I'm unlikely to leave empty-handed. Why must it be so close to the office?!


----------



## Birdonce

When your first purchase was a month ago, and you have already bought three 90s, one plissé, one pocket square and tie for DH (stole the pocket square for my ponytail today) and a vintage black Kelly, with plans to hit the boutique again the day after birthday in a few weeks. My credit cards are groaning.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Birdonce said:


> When your first purchase was a month ago, and you have already bought three 90s, one plissé, one pocket square and tie for DH (stole the pocket square for my ponytail today) and a vintage black Kelly, with plans to hit the boutique again the day after birthday in a few weeks. My credit cards are groaning.



Welcome to the slippery orange slope !  It is a fun and exciting ride.


----------



## GVL

When I'm already thinking about the next time I'll buy me a H-something... even before I've finished to pay my H-gift at the cashdesk.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Fabfashion said:


> When you created an excel spreadsheet to keep tabs on your H items, colors, leathers, hardware, styles and patterns so you can plan your next purchase to complement accordingly.


+1

And for insurance purposes, I've even taken it further and x-cross referenced each line item with an image of the receipt.


----------



## MYH

I thought I'd revive this thread because a few incidences happened to me recently!

1) when you play the word "azap" on the game words with friends and don't understand why it's not a valid word
2) whe you think a kelly is a money saver because you only need to buy one twilly for the handle instead of two


----------



## Blue Rain

I got one too. 

As I was filling out a form to board my kitty at PetsHotel the other day, I wrote her color as "white/etain". The staff asked "What is etain?" I pulled my kitty out of the carrier and pointed to her dots. Another staff came over and combed his fingers through her fur as if he was searching for a flea. Of course, my cat didn't like that much attention - not all at once!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you see a LV Alma bag and you think "That's a nice Bolide".


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see a LV Alma bag and you think *"That's a nice Bolide"*.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MYH said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread because a few incidences happened to me recently!
> 
> 1) when you play the word "azap" on the game words with friends and don't understand why it's not a valid word
> 2) whe you think a kelly is a money saver because you only need to buy one twilly for the handle instead of two





Blue Rain said:


> I got one too.
> 
> As I was filling out a form to board my kitty at PetsHotel the other day, I wrote her color as "white/etain". The staff asked "What is etain?" I pulled my kitty out of the carrier and pointed to her dots. Another staff came over and combed his fingers through her fur as if he was searching for a flea. Of course, my cat didn't like that much attention - not all at once!



Too funny!


----------



## audreylita

You hear the name Taylor Swift and you think it's a purse.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> You hear the name Taylor Swift and you think it's a purse.




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; so funny&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## audreylita

And another one, Yuki Togo.  I knew him personally.


----------



## ladysarah

Blue Rain said:


> I got one too.
> 
> As I was filling out a form to board my kitty at PetsHotel the other day, I wrote her color as "white/etain". The staff asked "What is etain?" I pulled my kitty out of the carrier and pointed to her dots. Another staff came over and combed his fingers through her fur as if he was searching for a flea. Of course, my cat didn't like that much attention - not all at once!



We so need a photo of your etain cat. Mine is etoupe...


----------



## DH sucker

I'm with my 2yo daughter watching an alphabet train cartoon/video on YouTube.  As each letter comes out in a train cart, I'm say:

A in blue obscure
B in rose confetti
C in souffre
D in malachite 
E in parme...

DW just shakes her head at me.


----------



## DH sucker

VigeeLeBrun said:


>




Hahaha!!  I was at LV a few months ago and asked the SA there if that bag was called a bolide. She looked at me funny and said it was an Alma. Whoops!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ladysarah said:


> We so need a photo of your etain cat. Mine is etoupe...



My kitty, Coco ~ full name Coco Chanel ~ is parchment/ficelle. Here is a pic:


----------



## ladysarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My kitty, Coco ~ full name Coco Chanel ~ is parchment/ficelle. Here is a pic:


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My kitty, Coco ~ full name Coco Chanel ~ is parchment/ficelle. Here is a pic:



Coco is soooo adorable!!!


----------



## Serva1

Lovely  Coco


----------



## Chloesam

So devoted to my H....when it rains I would rather make sure my umbrella is completely covering all H items I am wearing and allow my face and hair to get drenched before one drop of water touches my H items.


----------



## Roku

When you fall in love with a color made by H, you start buying bags from other brands in that color too, because it reminds you of that color that H makes. (My case: Malachite. Casualties: LV Epi in Cyan, Chanel Reissue line in emerald greens...)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> *So devoted to my H....when it rains I would rather make sure my umbrella is completely covering all H items I am wearing and allow my face and hair to get drenched before one drop of water touches my H items. *



+1, Totally agree, *Chloe*.


----------



## ola_k

When ur purpose of a trip is to find THAT certain bag
When the day u get rejected in an hermes store ruins the rest of ur day
When u start to recognize fakes easily
When a 2 hour conversation with a friend could be all about hermes(LITERALLY)


----------



## ola_k

audreylita said:


> you hear the name taylor swift and you think it's a purse.



lol


----------



## Chloesam

ola_k said:


> When ur purpose of a trip is to find THAT certain bag
> When the day u get rejected in an hermes store ruins the rest of ur day
> When u start to recognize fakes easily
> When a 2 hour conversation with a friend could be all about hermes(LITERALLY)


So true!  I only wish I had a friend that wanted to discuss H for 2 hours!!!  Most of my friends think I am crazy for my H addiction.  Thank goodness for you all on TPF!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> *So true!  I only wish I had a friend that wanted to discuss H for 2 hours!!! * Most of my friends think I am crazy for my H addiction.  Thank goodness for you all on TPF!!!!



My BFF and I talk about H for hours and hours or days and days, lol.


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My kitty, Coco ~ full name Coco Chanel ~ is parchment/ficelle. Here is a pic:





Obviously a very Special Order bi-colour


One of mine is Etain/Natural and piped in Ebene (bottom) and the other Etoupe, Ebene and white (speaks fluent French rolling his rrrs and plays piano in the Expressionist manner, top)


----------



## BagItUp10

Roku said:


> When you fall in love with a color made by H, you start buying bags from other brands in that color too, because it reminds you of that color that H makes. (My case: Malachite. Casualties: LV Epi in Cyan, Chanel Reissue line in emerald greens...)



+1
I discovered today that I am buying Crevette colored items. I guess this is a sign that I need to bite the birkin30 SHW in Crevette bullet


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> Obviously a very Special Order bi-colour
> 
> 
> One of mine is Etain/Natural and piped in Ebene (bottom) and the other Etoupe, Ebene and white (speaks fluent French rolling his rrrs and plays piano in the Expressionist manner, top)



OMG, *PT*! These little fur balls of yours are amazing and so talented. Love your pics!


----------



## Chloesam

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My BFF and I talk about H for hours and hours or days and days, lol.



Lucky Girl!  I think I spend more time at H, spending more money,  just to discuss H items!


----------



## anpanmanlover

ola_k said:


> When ur purpose of a trip is to find THAT certain bag
> When the day u get rejected in an hermes store ruins the rest of ur day
> When u start to recognize fakes easily
> When a 2 hour conversation with a friend could be all about hermes(LITERALLY)


So true. I can only talked to several friends about it. Other friends think I am crazy about bags too


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> OMG, *PT*! These little fur balls of yours are amazing and so talented. Love your pics!





Thanks *VLB*

They both certainly keep me entertained all day 

Apologies for the pics being so big, they were not sized for the Web and forgot.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BagItUp10 said:


> +1
> I discovered today that I am buying Crevette colored items. *I guess this is a sign that I need to bite the birkin30 SHW in Crevette bullet*



Love Crevette! *BagItUp*, don't resist that urge!


----------



## audreylita

You're on this thread, actually posting.


----------



## MYH

audreylita said:


> You're on this thread, actually posting.


Ha, good one! :lolots:


----------



## Chloesam

audreylita said:


> You're on this thread, actually posting.




Thanks Audreylita! You made me laugh out loud! &#128516;


----------



## audreylita

You hear David Bowie's song 'Blue Jean' and think he's singing about a handbag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> *You're on this thread, actually posting.*




Priceless!!!


----------



## BagItUp10

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love Crevette! *BagItUp*, don't resist that urge!



I will be in Paris early next year. Per usual I will be stalking the H-stores. I hope luck is on my side then


----------



## DH sucker

vigeelebrun said:


> priceless!!!




+1!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

vigeelebrun said:


> priceless!!!





dh sucker said:


> +1!!!



+2!!! :lolots:


----------



## Sammy Royal

Chloesam said:


> So devoted to my H....when it rains I would rather make sure my umbrella is completely covering all H items I am wearing and allow my face and hair to get drenched before one drop of water touches my H items.



Absolutely!!!  No doubt about it!! :rain:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> you hear david bowie's song 'blue jean' and think he's singing about a handbag.



+1


----------



## Goodfrtune

You take over your DH's drawers to store some of your H accessories because yours are already full (frankly, he should be happy that he has any drawers left.)


----------



## dollychic

audreylita said:


> You're on this thread, actually posting.



HAHAHAHA! 
Great one! *thumbs up* 

I came in to post something.. But ur reply made me ROFL!


----------



## ladysarah

audreylita said:


> You hear David Bowie's song 'Blue Jean' and think he's singing about a handbag.



Isn't he?


----------



## Serva1

You have to browse the H.com and H forum on Christmas!!!


----------



## aanniewong

When you chase after another dream CDC bracelet after you got your dream CDC bracelet.
When you chase after another dream tie after you got your hubby your dream tie for him.


----------



## ola_k

You check if theres an Hermes store in your next holiday destination.
And actually get a little upset if there isn't


----------



## huh

Conversation between DH and DD (3.5 yo):
DH: Let's go find mommy a gift.
DD: We're going to Hermes, daddy?

I have trained my DD very well


----------



## marbella8

huh said:


> Conversation between DH and DD (3.5 yo):
> DH: Let's go find mommy a gift.
> DD: We're going to Hermes, daddy?
> 
> I have trained my DD very well



That is hilarious!


----------



## barbie444

When you I just got back from Paris a month ago and purchased my HG and already have my shopping list ready for April when I'm back at FSH


----------



## Baglover121

ola_k said:


> You check if theres an Hermes store in your next holiday destination.
> And actually get a little upset if there isn't




This! 
But it's even more upsetting to find one and  the store has limited stock. 
Such was my experience with the Porto cervo store, they hardly had anything.


----------



## papertiger

When you type just 'H' on you computer/laptop/netbook/phone and all the addresses underneath are Hermes are related


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> When you type just 'H' on you computer/laptop/netbook/phone and all the addresses underneath are Hermes are related




Yes and when your iPhone spell check turns words into SA, GM and CDC!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes and when your iPhone spell check turns words into SA, GM and CDC!





LOL I know, I know, 

and when you know all the inventory of h.com, not only of your home country, but all h.coms, even h.coms around the world in languages that use alphabets different from your computers (great way of learning/improving languages btw  )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> LOL I know, I know,
> 
> 
> 
> and when you know all the inventory of h.com, not only of your home country, but all h.coms, even h.coms around the world in languages that use alphabets different from your computers (great way of learning/improving languages btw  )




Bravo, papertiger, I bow to you!


----------



## Melora24

papertiger said:


> LOL I know, I know,
> 
> and when you know all the inventory of h.com, not only of your home country, but all h.coms, even h.coms around the world in languages that use alphabets different from your computers (great way of learning/improving languages btw  )



Lol I know the mousseline inventory, but filter by materials is easier even if you don't understand 

One more: when you visited all stores during your trip, with no luck, then go to bed, and wake up from a dream where the airport store had 3 cws of your holy grail mousseline


----------



## dollychic

huh said:


> Conversation between DH and DD (3.5 yo):
> DH: Let's go find mommy a gift.
> DD: We're going to Hermes, daddy?
> 
> I have trained my DD very well



Hahaha this is so cute! Well-done!


----------



## papertiger

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Bravo, papertiger, I bow to you!



Ha ha, no no, I think we are about evenly addicted Vigee 



Melora24 said:


> Lol I know the mousseline inventory, but filter by materials is easier even if you don't understand
> 
> One more: when you visited all stores during your trip, with no luck, then go to bed, and wake up from a dream where the airport store had 3 cws of your holy grail mousseline



Why _are_ there so few mousselines about 

At least one can always get what one wants in an H-dream


----------



## Greengoddess8

huh said:


> Conversation between DH and DD (3.5 yo):
> DH: Let's go find mommy a gift.
> DD: We're going to Hermes, daddy?
> 
> I have trained my DD very well


That is too funny!  Well done trying her


papertiger said:


> When you type just 'H' on you computer/laptop/netbook/phone and all the addresses underneath are Hermes are related


Oops, this is me


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes and when your iPhone spell check turns words into SA, GM and CDC!


Yep, and this is me too


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

We went to see Exodus:Gods and Kings , and during the scene where the crocodiles are tearing everything up, my DF and I were joking about " look at all those bags in action" !!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> We went to see Exodus:Gods and Kings , and during the scene where the crocodiles are tearing everything up, my DF and I were joking about " *look at all those bags in action*" !!!



:lolots: :lolots: :lolots:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

When I read Hermes treads here


----------



## chicinthecity777

BudgetBabe(BB) said:


> We went to see Exodus:Gods and Kings , and during the scene where the crocodiles are tearing everything up, my DF and I were joking about " look at all those bags in action" !!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

LOUKPEACH said:


> When I read Hermes treads here



Tell me about it


----------



## pinky7

When you go to Applebee's and see a sign that says "To Go" and automatically think "Togo" lol


----------



## Sky love

When you go to Applebee's and see a sign that says "To Go" and automatically think "Togo" lol

 I love this !


----------



## LVBaby702

No idea how anyone can afford a Hermès but hopefully I will be able to one day


----------



## kringey

... When you stalk your local H store every weekend eventhough it's 45minutes away.


----------



## speedyraven

When (in a dream) you are willing to stab your neighbours who are trying to get into your Hermes storage room & snatch your B.

Told DH about my dream & he said, "I'm not surprised" :-P

I think it's my subconscious telling me I should get the items insured.


----------



## MASEML

speedyraven said:


> When (in a dream) you are willing to stab your neighbours who are trying to get into your Hermes storage room & snatch your B.
> 
> Told DH about my dream & he said, "I'm not surprised" :-P
> 
> I think it's my subconscious telling me I should get the items insured.



That's a scary dream. Or how about move to a new neighborhood?


----------



## chicinthecity777

speedyraven said:


> When (in a dream) you are willing to stab your neighbours who are trying to get into your Hermes storage room & snatch your B.
> 
> Told DH about my dream & he said, "I'm not surprised" :-P
> 
> I think it's my subconscious telling me I should get the items insured.



If your B is not covered by your home insurance then you should definitely looking into insurance separately. It's worth the money for a peace of mind.


----------



## speedyraven

MASEML said:


> That's a scary dream. Or how about move to a new neighborhood?







xiangxiang0731 said:


> If your B is not covered by your home insurance then you should definitely looking into insurance separately. It's worth the money for a peace of mind.




Thank you for your concern  it's actually a safe area & my neighbours are fine. DH meant he's not surprised that "I would kill to protect my bag".

We don't even have home contents insurance (friends have been nagging that we should). We live on the top floor & the apartment is very secure. I only worry when people come in to fix things but they rarely have to go to the H-room. But I should probably look into getting separate insurance esp. to cover when I travel with the bags. Thanks xiangxiang.

Now back to topic before I get into trouble hehe.
.

You know you're addicted to Hermes when your DH (who's not even that into H) can pick out the colours and leather better than the SA. & joins you labelling H-colours on non-H items


----------



## chicinthecity777

speedyraven said:


> Thank you for your concern  it's actually a safe area & my neighbours are fine. DH meant he's not surprised that "I would kill to protect my bag".
> 
> We don't even have home contents insurance (friends have been nagging that we should). We live on the top floor & the apartment is very secure. I only worry when people come in to fix things but they rarely have to go to the H-room. But I should probably look into getting separate insurance esp. to cover when I travel with the bags. Thanks xiangxiang.
> 
> Now back to topic before I get into trouble hehe.
> .
> 
> You know you're addicted to Hermes when your DH (who's not even that into H) can pick out the colours and leather better than the SA. & joins you labelling H-colours on non-H items



Of course use your own judgement but insurance will also cover things like e.g. there is a fire or flood (not just flood from rain, it could be from a leakage in your bathroom), or I accidentally damage them. Or it is stolen when I am outside my home. In fact, my insurance covers theft anywhere in the world.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And indeed :back2topic:


----------



## pinky7

When you're watching "Finding Nemo" and you get to the part where Nemo keeps trying to say "Anemone" and you can't help but think of an Anemone Birkin 35


----------



## MASEML

speedyraven said:


> Thank you for your concern  it's actually a safe area & my neighbours are fine. DH meant he's not surprised that "I would kill to protect my bag".
> 
> We don't even have home contents insurance (friends have been nagging that we should). We live on the top floor & the apartment is very secure. I only worry when people come in to fix things but they rarely have to go to the H-room. But I should probably look into getting separate insurance esp. to cover when I travel with the bags. Thanks xiangxiang.
> 
> Now back to topic before I get into trouble hehe.
> .
> 
> You know you're addicted to Hermes when your DH (who's not even that into H) can pick out the colours and leather better than the SA. & joins you labelling H-colours on non-H items




Good, glad you are and feel safe in your home and neighborhood.


----------



## Sammy Royal

When you are so excited and happy about a call from your SA that you can't eat lunch (best diet after Christmas!) and can't stop grinning... And this not about a B but "just" about a Rodeo PM! - There is the grin again!!


----------



## atomic110

Sammy Royal said:


> When you are so excited and happy about a call from your SA that you can't eat lunch (best diet after Christmas!) and can't stop grinning... And this not about a B but "just" about a Rodeo PM! - There is the grin again!!


This is so true... Now I alway look forward to hear from SA


----------



## TheJudy45

La Vanguardia said:


> I aslo have to add:
> 
> 9. When you start selling your other bags to get more Herm&#232;s funds LOL!
> 10. When you look around the city as you walk trying to check who's carrying a Herm&#232;s bag.


OMG! I am 9 and 10. LOL:giggles::giggles


----------



## purselover888

Me last night:  When you get "moody," you feel like you need a new Sellier Kelly PRONTO  or you'll just die (instead of say a piece of chocolate ganache cake as in the past)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Me last night:  When you get "moody," you feel like you need a new Sellier Kelly PRONTO  or you'll just die (instead of say a piece of chocolate ganache cake as in the past)



The chocolate ganache cake sounds pretty good to me but a sellier K is next on my list, too.


----------



## Dorian J.

. . . When you buy shares of Hermes on the Paris stock exchange.


----------



## sandbag

Dorian J. said:


> . . . When you buy shares of Hermes on the Paris stock exchange.


Wow - great idea! I'm already giving that company a chunk of my money. I should own a piece of it!


----------



## Ms Bunny

Dorian J. said:


> . . . When you buy shares of Hermes on the Paris stock exchange.




Omg +1!  I was so giddy to buy it &#128584;


----------



## tea4two

Dorian J. said:


> . . . When you buy shares of Hermes on the Paris stock exchange.




Might I be so bold to ask how much the share price of Hermès is going for these days?!


----------



## dooneybaby

When your own SA tells you that you have way too many H scarves!


----------



## atomic110

Dorian J. said:


> . . . When you buy shares of Hermes on the Paris stock exchange.



That's a good idea to "own" a piece of H!


----------



## Dorian J.

tea4two said:


> Might I be so bold to ask how much the share price of Hermès is going for these days?!



Hi, tea4two!  The share price in Paris is currently about 295 euros per share, near an all-time high:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rms.pa


----------



## Chloesam

Interesting to know. Thank you for posting!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dorian J. said:


> Hi, tea4two!  The share price in Paris is currently about 295 euros per share, near an all-time high:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rms.pa



Many thanks for the H stock link, *Dorian*!


----------



## Fabfashion

Dorian J. said:


> Hi, tea4two!  The share price in Paris is currently about 295 euros per share, near an all-time high:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rms.pa



Great idea, am going to check into this. Thanks a bundle!


----------



## tea4two

Dorian J. said:


> Hi, tea4two!  The share price in Paris is currently about 295 euros per share, near an all-time high:
> 
> 
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rms.pa




Hi Dorian J, Thank you for the intel re: Hermes share price; I am definitely checking it out! How I wish that I had the presence of mind to invest in it years ago.


----------



## Dorian J.

Chloesam said:


> Interesting to know. Thank you for posting!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Many thanks for the H stock link, *Dorian*!





Fabfashion said:


> Great idea, am going to check into this. Thanks a bundle!



Happy to help!


----------



## Dorian J.

tea4two said:


> Hi Dorian J, Thank you for the intel re: Hermes share price; I am definitely checking it out! How I wish that I had the presence of mind to invest in it years ago.



My pleasure, tea4two.  I've only recently purchased shares and plan to add to them slowly over time by using a technique called dollar-cost averaging, whereby I add on weakness or dips in the market (safer method), instead of going all-in at once (risky). 

One of the greatest feelings about investing is being able to own a company about which you care and love very much!


----------



## LakeLake

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!



I don't own ANY Hermés pieces yet and I can relate to most of these points. I definitely have the H account &#128513;


----------



## dooneybaby

When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.


----------



## Mariapia

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.




Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



*dooneybaby*, wowza, that's a lot of H loot. Congrats!


----------



## MASEML

What a beautiful stack of boxes Dooneybaby!


----------



## chicinthecity777

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



I want to see what inside those boxes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *I want to see what inside those boxes!*



+1, I was thinking the exact same thing, *xiangxiang*!


----------



## MYH

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.


Dooneybaby- awesome stack! A beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## Birdonce

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.


Love it! I'm at 60 months, and I hide boxes inside of each other so I don't feel too guilty looking at them.


----------



## H. for H.

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.




Lovely orange H tower!


----------



## dooneybaby

MYH said:


> Dooneybaby- awesome stack! A beautiful sight to behold.


Actually, I was hoping someone could recommend a good support group!
"Hi, I'm Dooneybaby and I'm a Hermes addict"
"Hi, Dooneybaby."  :giggles:


----------



## dooneybaby

Birdonce said:


> Love it! I'm at 60 months, and I hide boxes inside of each other so I don't feel too guilty looking at them.


I have no problem storing the Chanel, LV, Gucci and Burberry boxes in closets, but somehow I can't bring myself to put the H boxes away out of sight. And I feel absolutely no guilt looking at them on the shelves in my walk-in closet. I've become a hardened H woman! 
And I blame everyone in this H forum for my addiction. I'm not responsible! :lolots:


----------



## Goodfrtune

dooneybaby said:


> I have no problem storing the Chanel, LV, Gucci and Burberry boxes in closets, but somehow I can't bring myself to put the H boxes away out of sight. And I feel absolutely no guilt looking at them on the shelves in my walk-in closet. I've become a hardened H woman!
> And I blame everyone in this H forum for my addiction. I'm not responsible! :lolots:





Lol!


----------



## Miss Al

dooneybaby said:


> Actually, I was hoping someone could recommend a good support group!
> "Hi, I'm Dooneybaby and I'm a Hermes addict"
> "Hi, Dooneybaby."  :giggles:



Totally agree! We need a chat thread just for a support group!


----------



## LakeLake

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



WOW this is my idea of a Christmas tree lol! I'm jealous &#128525;


----------



## dooneybaby

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I want to see what inside those boxes!


There is no Birkin or Kelly, yet. I'm saving that for my next big birthday in 2017 (I won't say which birthday that is ).
Just a Cabag, Garden Party, Herbag, a bunch of scarves (which are my real addiction), some scarf rings and enamel bracelets, not including a Clic-H I ordered yesterday and a special Armenian scarf I ordered in November, which should be arriving after April.


----------



## Sammy Royal

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



What a truly wonderful tree! 



dooneybaby said:


> Actually, I was hoping someone could recommend a good support group!
> "Hi, I'm Dooneybaby and I'm a Hermes addict"
> "Hi, Dooneybaby."  :giggles:



Lol!!! What a great idea!! Would definitely need to join this group... &#128540;


----------



## Sammy Royal

... you are checking the UPS tracking every 10 minutes to see where your vintage H bag is at this minute and calling DH immediately to tell him if there is any change (not that he cares... ).

Me: My little Lizzy just left Chicago! She is in transit to destination now!!!
DH: On a freight plane...
Me: Freight plane??? No way!! How absolutely awful... No heating... H Lizzys do deserve to travel in First!!
DH: Exactly... Would you care for a glass of Champagne before take-off, Ma'am...?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sammy Royal said:


> ... *you are checking the UPS tracking every 10 minutes *to see where your vintage H bag is at this minute and calling DH immediately to tell him if there is any change (not that he cares... ).
> 
> Me: My little Lizzy just left Chicago! She is in transit to destination now!!!
> DH: On a freight plane...
> Me: Freight plane??? No way!! How absolutely awful... No heating... H Lizzys do deserve to travel in First!!
> DH: Exactly... Would you care for a glass of Champagne before take-off, Ma'am...?



*Sammy*, that was me with my new H craie/blanc Gama RGHW belt buckle. FedEx tried to deliver it to our home TWICE and we didn't hear the doorbell. After the third FedEx attempt, the item would have been returned to H. I was frantic! Literally, calling and checking on the delivery status updates every 10 minutes. Now, I can almost look at this and laugh as I was such a mess about it.


----------



## Sammy Royal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Sammy*, that was me with my new H craie/blanc Gama RGHW belt buckle. FedEx tried to deliver it to our home TWICE and we didn't hear the doorbell. After the third FedEx attempt, the item would have been returned to H. I was frantic! Literally, calling and checking on the delivery status updates every 10 minutes. Now, I can almost look at this and laugh as I was such a mess about it.



No wonder you had been frantic... This is a nightmare!! Poor you! At least there was a happy end!! - I am still waiting and checking... &#128563; My Lizzy is travelling for nearly two weeks now and is still not here... Not really a patient person when it comes to waiting for my H...


----------



## r.b_boi

...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.


----------



## TenaciousB

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.




Lol that's a good one .


----------



## MYH

When you dream you are at a boutique picking new bag charm designs (bunny sticking out of a B), micro kelly, leather balloons, and wake up disappointed because you realize it's not real and was all just a dream.


----------



## MYH

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.


----------



## ghoztz

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



How I LOVE this Photo!!


----------



## luckylove

when the valet notices that THIS time, your hands are empty as he retrieves your car and he comments, " What, no orange bags today??"  Husband just laughs and sighs!


----------



## Christofle

You keep a stack of Hermes vetiver scented drawer liners on hand so that your morning routine can have little extra bit of H.


----------



## Fabfashion

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.



Lol. Love this!


----------



## Fabfashion

You have a buyer's remorse after buying a non-H item because you just realized it costed the same as an H item/CSGM, and you could have gotten another H item/CSGM.


----------



## meowmeow94

fabfashion said:


> you have a buyer's remorse after buying a non-h item because you just realized it costed the same as an h item/csgm, and you could have gotten another h item/csgm.



+1 &#128514;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> You have a buyer's remorse after buying a non-H item because you just realized it costed the same as an H item/CSGM, and you could have gotten another H item/CSGM.



+2, exactly, *FabF*! Must quit buying those non-H items and concentrate on H!


----------



## AZPurseGirl

dooneybaby said:


> Actually, I was hoping someone could recommend a good support group!
> "Hi, I'm Dooneybaby and I'm a Hermes addict"
> "Hi, Dooneybaby."  :giggles:



LOL!  It is quite addicting.  If you find a group let me know, I need to join too!


----------



## MsHermesAU

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.



This is brilliant! :lolots:


----------



## princess621

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



Wowowow!! i would love to see what you hv in all those boxes! congratss


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sammy Royal said:


> No wonder you had been frantic... This is a nightmare!! Poor you! At least there was a happy end!! - I am still waiting and checking... &#128563; *My Lizzy is travelling for nearly two weeks now and is still not here... *Not really a patient person when it comes to waiting for my H...





r.b_boi said:


> ...*your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.*



*Sammy*, my heart goes out to you and I would be beside my myself with anxiety!! Hopefully, it will arrive soon. 

*r.b_boi*, roaring with laughter at your post!!! That's hilarious.


----------



## bunnycat

...when you take time out of your day to do this to your scarves....


----------



## MYH

bunnycat said:


> ...when you take time out of your day to do this to your scarves....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939117


Love it.  Like looking through a H kaleidoscope.


----------



## Fabfashion

bunnycat said:


> ...when you take time out of your day to do this to your scarves....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939117


This pic would make a perfect Christmas card especially to all your H loving friends.


----------



## mlemee

dooneybaby said:


> When two years after purchasing your very first Hermes piece, this is what you've got.



OMG, that H tower. Actually, I remeber seeing a floor to ceiling H tower from one of the TPF members on this forum. Her mum was standing next to the tower, smiling... Can't remember her name.
I throw my smaller H boxes away  with the exception of the china boxes


----------



## Leah

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.



One of the funniest answers!!


----------



## dooneybaby

r.b_boi said:


> ...your doorman asks if you work at hermes because I so often come home with an orange  bag.


You'd probably enjoy watching this video of the ultimate Hermes collector. I drool every time I see it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDxbESn7264


----------



## Chloesam

dooneybaby said:


> You'd probably enjoy watching this video of the ultimate Hermes collector. I drool every time I see it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDxbESn7264


Wow! Awesome video. Amazing collection. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bunnycat said:


> ...when you take time out of your day to do this to your scarves....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939117



Love this pic of orange H boxes, *bunnycat*!


----------



## marbella8

Birdonce said:


> Love it! I'm at 60 months, and I hide boxes inside of each other so I don't feel too guilty looking at them.



I'm with you, I put all my twilly and 90 and bracelets in one drawer, so I don't see how many I purchased, lol! I also have the Evelyne boxes away from where I store the Kellys, makes me feel less guilty

I do love the picture of towers of boxes, although my kids would put take crayons to them in about 2 seconds, lol.


----------



## bunnycat

Fabfashion said:


> This pic would make a perfect Christmas card especially to all your H loving friends.



Now there's an idea!!!


----------



## arabesques

bunnycat said:


> ...when you take time out of your day to do this to your scarves....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939117


----------



## Goodfrtune

Love the video!


----------



## dooneybaby

You're at work when you all of a sudden freeze, put your hands up in shock and say to yourself, "Oh my God, I'm not wearing any Hermes today!" (Yes, that has happened.)


----------



## chicinthecity777

dooneybaby said:


> You're at work when you all of a sudden freeze, put your hands up in shock and say to yourself, "Oh my God, I'm not wearing any Hermes today!" (Yes, that has happened.)



 I haven't had a moment like this but I do try to wear something Hermes every day!


----------



## bostonbirkin

I feel like I need an H intervention!! Or do I??

 My mother's day surprise was a black 35 Birkin w/ phw in togo! Yeah!  (I didn't post pics since there are so many pics of black.) 
I feel like I need an intervention, because as I was writing a Thank-You note to my SA for offering my DH the black birkin  for mother's day (it was turned down by another client)  I started typing ...."my next purchase should be ...."
HOW CRAZY!? I just got a BIRKIN and I am already thinking that I should be requesting something else....

Is it just me, or does anyone else start fantasizing about the NEXT immediately?!?!
Do you feel like you need to always have your SA looking for your next bag??


----------



## bagidiotic

bostonbirkin said:


> I feel like I need an H intervention!! Or do I??
> 
> My mother's day surprise was a black 35 Birkin w/ phw in togo! Yeah!  (I didn't post pics since there are so many pics of black.)
> I feel like I need an intervention, because as I was writing a Thank-You note to my SA for offering my DH the black birkin  for mother's day (it was turned down by another client)  I started typing ...."my next purchase should be ...."
> HOW CRAZY!? I just got a BIRKIN and I am already thinking that I should be requesting something else....
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else start fantasizing about the NEXT immediately?!?!
> Do you feel like you need to always have your SA looking for your next bag??



You are  not alone
I am with you 
I taking it as motivating  therapy lol


----------



## pretty99

that's soooo normal, that's why we all say this is a very slippery orange slope...........


----------



## Sparkley

You have a very smart DH. [emoji5]&#65039;Can't blame you.


----------



## WilliamLion

That's exactly the reason that "I said one K/B, but now..." thread exists. LOL


----------



## Cyph3r

Yes. I told my old SA (and now my new one) that my wish list is shape shifting, like a Harry Potter character. It never has been nor ever will be finished. I'm always looking for the next item. :


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bostonbirkin said:


> I feel like I need an H intervention!! Or do I??
> 
> My mother's day surprise was a black 35 Birkin w/ phw in togo! Yeah!  (I didn't post pics since there are so many pics of black.)
> I feel like I need an intervention, because as I was writing a Thank-You note to my SA for offering my DH the black birkin  for mother's day (it was turned down by another client)  I started typing ...."my next purchase should be ...."
> HOW CRAZY!? I just got a BIRKIN and I am already thinking that I should be requesting something else....
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else start fantasizing about the NEXT immediately?!?!
> Do you feel like you need to always have your SA looking for your next bag??



Have my next two Bs/Ks planned out after buying FIVE Bs/Ks in a year, July 2013 - July 2014. Yes, color me crazy but LOVE them ALL. Now, taking a well deserved breather for a year but definitely know what I would like next! 

Congrats on your Mother's Day gift, *bostonbirkin*.

A very slippery orange slope indeed.


----------



## barbie444

When you plan your vacations around H shopping and you comemto realize the only reason you go to Paris is for FSH


----------



## barbie444

I'm like you I just our jaded my 2nd B and told my SA when I come back to paris in. Few I really want a black one with phw. I can't stop ever it just makes me want to work harder the more money I make the more money I can spend on H



bostonbirkin said:


> I feel like I need an H intervention!! Or do I??
> 
> My mother's day surprise was a black 35 Birkin w/ phw in togo! Yeah!  (I didn't post pics since there are so many pics of black.)
> I feel like I need an intervention, because as I was writing a Thank-You note to my SA for offering my DH the black birkin  for mother's day (it was turned down by another client)  I started typing ...."my next purchase should be ...."
> HOW CRAZY!? I just got a BIRKIN and I am already thinking that I should be requesting something else....
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else start fantasizing about the NEXT immediately?!?!
> Do you feel like you need to always have your SA looking for your next bag??


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you see a Brinks truck and you think it says "Birkins".


----------



## MSO13

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see a Brinks truck and you think it says "Birkins".



:lolots: so funny Madam B!


----------



## MASEML

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see a Brinks truck and you think it says "Birkins".



Lol. Love this


----------



## mygoodies

When you're seriously thinking of naming yr furry babies after H colors. LOL


----------



## BlondeAndOrange

When you have a countdown of how many more days you have to work until you can buy your next B.... 34 more days for me [emoji2]


----------



## thanks sixx

You have more H scarves than you do underwear.


----------



## Moirai

Ladies, you are so funny ....and so stylish!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

thanks sixx said:


> You have more H scarves than you do underwear.




HA!!!!  :lolots:


----------



## hbr

You panic when it's raining outside bc god forbid your baby gets wet [emoji16][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji97]


----------



## Freckles1

Your DH is helping you contemplate colors of H


----------



## mp4

You are researching design ideas in the middle of the night, see this, and immediately post it here!


http://www.houzz.com/photos/218418/Decorate-by-Holly-Becker-and-Joanna-Copestick-eclectic-bathroom


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> You are researching design ideas in the middle of the night, see this, and immediately post it here!
> 
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/218418/Decorate-by-Holly-Becker-and-Joanna-Copestick-eclectic-bathroom



Saw that pic, too, *mp*. Isn't it amazing? There is one for sale on Malleries right now. I would like to hang it over our bed but DH says NO WAY, lol.


----------



## madeleine86

barbie444 said:


> When you plan your vacations around H shopping and you comemto realize the only reason you go to Paris is for FSH


True


----------



## Cyph3r

Beyond funny and beyond true  




thanks sixx said:


> You have more H scarves than you do underwear.


----------



## mp4

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Saw that pic, too, *mp*. Isn't it amazing? There is one for sale on Malleries right now. I would like to hang it over our bed but DH says NO WAY, lol.



LOL!  How about the closet?!


----------



## Melora24

mp4 said:


> You are researching design ideas in the middle of the night, see this, and immediately post it here!
> 
> 
> http://www.houzz.com/photos/218418/Decorate-by-Holly-Becker-and-Joanna-Copestick-eclectic-bathroom



When you know this pic is mirrored, by looking at the H logo (although the clock on the wall would have been a better indicator)


----------



## BirkinBoyNYC

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see a Brinks truck and you think it says "Birkins".


Amazing!


----------



## Birdonce

When your over-tired 3 yo, after being told we are headed home due to traffic/closing time instead of going to see your SA, begins to bawl "buuuut you neeeeed a haaaand baaaag!!!!"


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Birdonce said:


> When your over-tired 3 yo, after being told we are headed home due to traffic/closing time instead of going to see your SA, begins to bawl "buuuut you neeeeed a haaaand baaaag!!!!"



OMG !! your got your 3-year old trained !!  Good job.


----------



## Love_Couture

When others said it khaki, you named it "gold"
When others refer to palm green, you think of "bamboo"
When you walk by Tiffany, no doubt it is "blue atoll"
Cherry blossom?  It is 1Q!


----------



## loves

Birdonce said:


> When your over-tired 3 yo, after being told we are headed home due to traffic/closing time instead of going to see your SA, begins to bawl "buuuut you neeeeed a haaaand baaaag!!!!"



this is good.


----------



## bluerosespf

thanks sixx said:


> You have more H scarves than you do underwear.



Yikes. I think that may be me, but I don't want to count and find out for sure.


----------



## Fabfashion

When you ordered a label maker so you can then professionally label each and everyone of your orange boxes instead of using post-its.


----------



## Fabfashion

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see a Brinks truck and you think it says "Birkins".


:lolots:


----------



## bluerosespf

Fabfashion said:


> When you ordered a label maker so you can then professionally label each and everyone of your orange boxes instead of using post-its.



When you read ^this post^ and think "why am I still using post-its?!!!"


----------



## Freckles1

Fabfashion said:


> When you ordered a label maker so you can then professionally label each and everyone of your orange boxes instead of using post-its.




I die!! Fabfashion you are the best!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> When you ordered a label maker so you can then professionally label each and everyone of your orange boxes instead of using post-its.



Are the labels removable? This is life changing! Thanks, *FabF*.


----------



## katekluet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Are the labels removable? This is life changing! Thanks, *FabF*.


I want to know this also, if they are removable, I am on it.....


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Are the labels removable? This is life changing! Thanks, *FabF*.





katekluet said:


> I want to know this also, if they are removable, I am on it.....



Vigee and Kate, I'll let you know next week when it comes in. It's supposed to be removable but I'll test it first. I'm psyched!


----------



## Senbei

Fabfashion said:


> When you ordered a label maker so you can then professionally label each and everyone of your orange boxes instead of using post-its.



I'm so guilty of this...I showed a pic of my labels in the storage thread. 
Although I did make my DBF make the labels for me.... "You're bored? Great. Make these labels for me please! Here is the excel file of my collection. I need one of each."


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Vigee and Kate, I'll let you know next week when it comes in. It's supposed to be removable but I'll test it first. I'm psyched!



*FabF*, yes, girlfriend please keep us posted about the removable labels and exactly which make, model and label size that you bought. 

Looked on Amazon last night and there are so many different options, totally confusing! Thanks.


----------



## Sky love

When you think that this thread is therapeutic


----------



## Rami00

When you see.. Hermès logo in action.


----------



## Fabfashion

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.


----------



## thatsportsgirl

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.


Love that!


----------



## thatsportsgirl

When you're husband is addicted as you and goes to Hermes as much as you go browse scarves.


----------



## csetcos

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.




Perfect!  [emoji1]


----------



## blueberryjam

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.



This is such a cute picture!


----------



## Birdonce

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.



Ha!!!!


----------



## marbella8

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.



OMG, Rami you are hilarious!


----------



## Cyph3r

So funny. 



Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.


----------



## LaChocolat

When you proceed to read the articles from the latest H magazine to your 21 month old while waiting for customer service in another store. In my defence, I read him any and every (appropriate) thing.


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> When you see.. Hermès logo in action.



That's awesome!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LaChocolat said:


> *When you proceed to read the articles from the latest H magazine to your 21 month old while waiting for customer service in another store. In my defence, I read him any and every (appropriate) thing.*



So cute, *LaChocolat*!


----------



## Rami00

csetcos said:


> Perfect!  [emoji1]


 


blueberryjam said:


> This is such a cute picture!


 


Birdonce said:


> Ha!!!!


 


marbella8 said:


> OMG, Rami you are hilarious!


 


Cyph3r said:


> So funny.


 


LaChocolat said:


> That's awesome!


 
Thank you guys! I knew only Hermes fan would get this.


----------



## Rami00

lachocolat said:


> when you proceed to read the articles from the latest h magazine to your 21 month old while waiting for customer service in another store. In my defence, i read him any and every (appropriate) thing.


 
lmao


----------



## MYH

When you see this and know what it means. AND you get slightly annoyed when you see it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> When you see this and know what it means. AND you get slightly annoyed when you see it.
> View attachment 3010003




Same, MYH!!!


----------



## nadineluv

When you dream about them!!! [emoji42][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## LaChocolat

VigeeLeBrun said:


> So cute, *LaChocolat*!





Rami00 said:


> lmao





When you are really a colour phobic, but all of a sudden you begin to consider incorporating orange into your wardrobe.


----------



## AudreyHFan

When you put your Kelly shotgun and gently seatbelt her in. When you try to make your bf believe she has human feelings and get mad when he says it is just a bag


----------



## Mandy K

AudreyHFan said:


> When you put your Kelly shotgun and gently seatbelt her in. When you try to make your bf believe she has human feelings and get mad when he says it is just a bag




Love this


----------



## LaChocolat

AudreyHFan said:


> When you put your Kelly shotgun and gently seatbelt her in. When you try to make your bf believe she has human feelings and get mad when he says it is just a bag



So funny.


----------



## AudreyHFan

Mandy K said:


> Love this



Lol thank you


----------



## AudreyHFan

LaChocolat said:


> So funny.



He refuses to bond. Thinks I'm crazy


----------



## juss

how about naming your firstborn the same name as your SA, happened to anyone yet?

and it is not a joke!!!


----------



## Rami00

juss said:


> how about naming your firstborn the same name as your SA, happened to anyone yet?
> 
> and it is not a joke!!!



Hilarious :lolots:


----------



## Rami00

Hmmm ....  the menu color is more on the etoupe side...


----------



## AudreyHFan

When your bf asks what you definition of the difference between a need and a want and you say I WANT a surgery filled coffee and I NEED a Birkin because really, isn't it obvious?


----------



## LoverOfLuxe

I don't know if these ones have been said, but 
(1) When you're contemplating bringing more people to Paris with you so you can score more H and get around the 1 B or K per person rule. 
(2)When you plan strategically what days you will go into what H boutiques and purchase what items, and when you will ask if they have the bag you want so that by the end of your trip your a bound to get the bag of your dreams! 
(3) When you plan to stop in an extra country on your way home, just to stop at H, and see what their store looks like and offers.
(4) When your S.A. is pulling items for and you know the price, leather, color, size, hardware, etc. better than s/he does. 
(5)When your looking into getting a new house, and you tell your realtor you want the house closest to H, with a room that can be transformed into a personal, mini H boutique.

The addiction is real and i need help!


----------



## Chloesam

LoverOfLuxe said:


> I don't know if these ones have been said, but
> (1) When you're contemplating bringing more people to Paris with you so you can score more H and get around the 1 B or K per person rule.
> (2)When you plan strategically what days you will go into what H boutiques and purchase what items, and when you will ask if they have the bag you want so that by the end of your trip your a bound to get the bag of your dreams!
> (3) When you plan to stop in an extra country on your way home, just to stop at H, and see what their store looks like and offers.
> (4) When your S.A. is pulling items for and you know the price, leather, color, size, hardware, etc. better than s/he does.
> (5)When your looking into getting a new house, and you tell your realtor you want the house closest to H, with a room that can be transformed into a personal, mini H boutique.
> 
> The addiction is real and i need help!



Great post! Guilty of 1-4.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LoverOfLuxe said:


> I don't know if these ones have been said, but
> (1) When you're contemplating bringing more people to Paris with you so you can score more H and get around the 1 B or K per person rule.
> (2)When you plan strategically what days you will go into what H boutiques and purchase what items, and when you will ask if they have the bag you want so that by the end of your trip your a bound to get the bag of your dreams!
> (3) When you plan to stop in an extra country on your way home, just to stop at H, and see what their store looks like and offers.
> (4) When your S.A. is pulling items for and you know the price, leather, color, size, hardware, etc. better than s/he does.
> (5)When your looking into getting a new house, and you tell your realtor you want the house closest to H, with a room that can be transformed into a personal, mini H boutique.
> 
> The addiction is real and i need help!



Oh my !! So true for me from 1-4.  I prefer traveling now to countries with H because the inventory in each one is so different.


----------



## Goldfox

When you realise your next H purchase is going to be more expensive than your new bed, and you really love sleeping.

When you are looking at the colour map in a paint store, find a purple colour named Anemone and roll your eyes in embarrassment for the designer and the company  that colour is Iris, for Hermès sake!


----------



## sonaale

Goldfox said:


> When you realise your next H purchase is going to be more expensive than your new bed, and you really love sleeping.
> 
> When you are looking at the colour map in a paint store, find a purple colour named Anemone and roll your eyes in embarrassment for the designer and the company  that colour is Iris, for Hermès sake!



Lol! Love this! Agreed


----------



## iheartorange

nadineluv said:


> When you dream about them!!! [emoji42][emoji5]&#65039;




+1 
I seriously had a dream last night that they had mini Constance on H USA site lol


----------



## Moirai

When your daughter tells her friend you're going to Paris for your anniversary, and her friend exclaims "she's going to Hermes for a Birkin!"


----------



## LaChocolat

When you take being given a free Le Carre booklet as the sign of a blossoming SA relationship.  Don't worry, I know that it is not.  Lol.


----------



## Doraeve

LoverOfLuxe said:


> I don't know if these ones have been said, but
> (1) When you're contemplating bringing more people to Paris with you so you can score more H and get around the 1 B or K per person rule.
> (2)When you plan strategically what days you will go into what H boutiques and purchase what items, and when you will ask if they have the bag you want so that by the end of your trip your a bound to get the bag of your dreams!
> (3) When you plan to stop in an extra country on your way home, just to stop at H, and see what their store looks like and offers.
> (4) When your S.A. is pulling items for and you know the price, leather, color, size, hardware, etc. better than s/he does.
> (5)When your looking into getting a new house, and you tell your realtor you want the house closest to H, with a room that can be transformed into a personal, mini H boutique.
> 
> The addiction is real and i need help!




I asked my daughter to practice  "bingo" song on piano but instead of saying bingo, I said Birkin. She stared and me for 2 seconds and asked what birkin. [emoji28]


----------



## Mandy K

Doraeve said:


> I asked my daughter to practice  "bingo" song on piano but instead of saying bingo, I said Birkin. She stared and me for 2 seconds and asked what birkin. [emoji28]




Haha love this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Doraeve said:


> I asked my daughter to practice  "bingo" song on piano but instead of saying bingo, I said Birkin. She stared and me for 2 seconds and asked what birkin. [emoji28]



OMG, this is something that I would do in a blonde moment. Too funny!


----------



## ninayoung

When all hotels I booked for my France trip were within 5 minutes' walk to an H boutique


----------



## HGT

When I go to work, I told myself "I am here to bring home the Birkin" instead of "Bring home the bacon" LOL!!!


----------



## Ccc1

HGT said:


> When I go to work, I told myself "I am here to bring home the Birkin" instead of "Bring home the bacon" LOL!!!


That's how I feel too LOL


----------



## eternallove4bag

Omg!!! I laughed so much reading everyone's funny anecdotes!!! Thank u for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;

For me...
When I start visiting the store so often that everyone working at the store greet me like an old friend and when I am leaving, all of them say "see you tomorrow"[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Doraeve

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I laughed so much reading everyone's funny anecdotes!!! Thank u for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> For me...
> When I start visiting the store so often that everyone working at the store greet me like an old friend and when I am leaving, all of them say "see you tomorrow"[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Lol! I am sure I won't get this treatment in Singapore unless you buy something.


----------



## account815

This thread is so funny!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you have a dream that your town is going to use eminent domain to take your house & yard & build an airport runway on it & you spend the rest of the dream trying to find a place to store your H goodies while you look for a new place to live. (I actually had this dream)


----------



## sonaale

iheartorange said:


> +1
> I seriously had a dream last night that they had mini Constance on H USA site lol











ninayoung said:


> When all hotels I booked for my France trip were within 5 minutes' walk to an H boutique



Me too!  Hahahaha. ..love this thread!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Doraeve said:


> Lol! I am sure I won't get this treatment in Singapore unless you buy something.




Problem is I have been buying a lot lately[emoji23][emoji23]... Now I know I am seriously addicted!


----------



## Keren16

When I look at my prior designer fixation (C) and it does not excite me anymore.


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Problem is I have been buying a lot lately[emoji23][emoji23]... Now I know I am seriously addicted!




Yeah, but your purchases are great[emoji106]


----------



## Doraeve

eternallove4bag said:


> Problem is I have been buying a lot lately[emoji23][emoji23]... Now I know I am seriously addicted!



So long as those are the things you like. It's is absolutely fine. Haha


----------



## Doraeve

Keren16 said:


> When I look at my prior designer fixation (C) and it does not excite me anymore.




I started selling off coz they start to look a bit off now. I know I have entered into the high alert dangerous zone. I am
Contemplating to get a Kelly wallet.


----------



## Keren16

Doraeve said:


> I started selling off coz they start to look a bit off now. I know I have entered into the high alert dangerous zone. I am
> Contemplating to get a Kelly wallet.




I sold some
Kept the classics.  Yes, I agree, there is something off


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> Yeah, but your purchases are great[emoji106]




Awww Keren16 u r the sweetest!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Doraeve said:


> So long as those are the things you like. It's is absolutely fine. Haha




Haha!! Oh yes they r... Convincing myself these r investment pieces[emoji6][emoji6]... That am buying them to be passed from generation to generation... Oh who am I kidding?? It's all for me[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Doraeve

Keren16 said:


> I sold some
> Kept the classics.  Yes, I agree, there is something off




Yes Karen. Me 2. I only want to keep the classics. To be honest, c designs nowadays do look a bit off. They can't seem to come out with nicer design other than the classic flaps or quilted flap bags and start to do combo or the handiplast looking bag.


----------



## Stansy

When your 7-year old wears a Hilfiger shirt with an H on it and tells everybody "H is for Hermès"...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Stansy said:


> When your 7-year old wears a Hilfiger shirt with an H on it and tells everybody "H is for Hermès"...




Omg!!! Hilarious!!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! Hilarious!!




I agree (hilarious)!  See what influence we have on our children[emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> I agree (hilarious)!  See what influence we have on our children[emoji4]




Hehehe!!! I know! My girls made me a chanel card for my birthday this year. Next year I am thinking it will be Hermes card [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## bluenavy

Keren16 said:


> When I look at my prior designer fixation (C) and it does not excite me anymore.


Me too!!!


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I laughed so much reading everyone's funny anecdotes!!! Thank u for sharing [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> For me...
> When I start visiting the store so often that everyone working at the store greet me like an old friend and when I am leaving, all of them say "see you tomorrow"[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## megt10

When you have your Hermes SA listed as your emergency contact!


----------



## MYH

megt10 said:


> When you have your Hermes SA listed as your emergency contact!


Meg, really?


----------



## megt10

MYH said:


> Meg, really?



Yep just above DH


----------



## Purrsey

When the only business cards I carry out and about are my SAs. 

When I try to spot a fake when I see a lady carry a suspicious Birkin/Kelly on the street.


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> When you have your Hermes SA listed as your emergency contact!




Hahaha!!! megt10 that's hilarious!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> When the only business cards I carry out and about are my SAs.
> 
> When I try to spot a fake when I see a lady carry a suspicious Birkin/Kelly on the street.




Oh Purrsey! We r all hopelessly in love with Hermes it seems!!! Business cards of SAs? Lol[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## bluerosespf

When your 17 year old says she wants a B and after you're done laughing your butt off and telling her to study well, get into a good university, and find a good job, you admire her chutzpah.

Serves me right for getting her a Clic H for Christmas - her one and only piece of H.


----------



## Ethengdurst

When your family is driving to downtown for dinner and your 5 year old son asks, "are we going to Hermes?"


----------



## Purrsey

Ethengdurst said:


> When your family is driving to downtown for dinner and your 5 year old son asks, "are we going to Hermes?"




Lol cracking me up.


----------



## megt10

Ethengdurst said:


> When your family is driving to downtown for dinner and your 5 year old son asks, "are we going to Hermes?"



 Love that.


----------



## Zookzik

Ethengdurst said:


> When your family is driving to downtown for dinner and your 5 year old son asks, "are we going to Hermes?"


----------



## nana845

When you measure money in terms of scarves.

Examples:

- Repairing the deck will cost 2.5 scarves.
- If I work for that client, I can charge 4 scarves as my fee.
- That dress costs 1 scarf.

Etc


----------



## Chloesam

nana845 said:


> When you measure money in terms of scarves.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Repairing the deck will cost 2.5 scarves.
> - If I work for that client, I can charge 4 scarves as my fee.
> - That dress costs 1 scarf.
> 
> Etc




This made me laugh so hard! I do it all the time! I also do the reverse. I say to myself I could have redone my bathroom for the price I just paid on X number of items at H. Or the 2 Birkins on my bed would pay for my son's brand new car....etc. somehow every financial decision now has H items factored into the equation.


----------



## nana845

Chloesam said:


> This made me laugh so hard! I do it all the time! I also do the reverse. I say to myself I could have redone my bathroom for the price I just paid on X number of items at H. Or the 2 Birkins on my bed would pay for my son's brand new car....etc. somehow every financial decision now has H items factored into the equation.



So true. So sadly true.


----------



## Nikonina

Ethengdurst said:


> When your family is driving to downtown for dinner and your 5 year old son asks, "are we going to Hermes?"




That's too cute, what a cute age


----------



## Sammy Royal

nana845 said:


> When you measure money in terms of scarves.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Repairing the deck will cost 2.5 scarves.
> - If I work for that client, I can charge 4 scarves as my fee.
> - That dress costs 1 scarf.
> 
> Etc



:lolots: You are so right!! Do this, too! - And more often than not I decide that the scarf is definitely more important than the dress...


----------



## leooh

When you stop frivolous buys to build up your H fund...


----------



## Purrsey

leooh said:


> When you stop frivolous buys to build up your H fund...




Way to go! Hee you won't stop at one.


----------



## leooh

Purrsey said:


> Way to go! Hee you won't stop at one.




I know, slippery slope, very dangerous!


----------



## Love_Couture

I set my work password to "123Birkin"... The system does not allow <English> dictionary word in password... You can guess what other passwords I will use in the future resets?  

My addiction to orange continues...


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> I set my work password to "123Birkin"... The system does not allow <English> dictionary word in password... You can guess what other passwords I will use in the future resets?
> 
> My addiction to orange continues...




Lol! That's hilarious [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Fabfashion

When you plan your sightseeing routes based on where H is located. Case in point:

Florence, Italy
First stop - Basilica di Santa Croce
Next - Piazza della Signoria
Next - Ponte Vecchio
Next - Piazza della Repubblica
Next - Il Duomo
Next - back to meeting point via Piazza degli Antinori where H is at #10 of course  

I managed to visit 4 out of 5 H stores during our recent Mediteranean cruise.  Would have hit all 5 if there was one in Rome right by the Coliseum. Lol.


----------



## Kitty S.

nana845 said:


> When you measure money in terms of scarves.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Repairing the deck will cost 2.5 scarves.
> - If I work for that client, I can charge 4 scarves as my fee.
> - That dress costs 1 scarf.
> 
> Etc



Love your sense of humor!


----------



## bluenavy

nana845 said:


> When you measure money in terms of scarves.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> - Repairing the deck will cost 2.5 scarves.
> - If I work for that client, I can charge 4 scarves as my fee.
> - That dress costs 1 scarf.
> 
> Etc




so funny


----------



## Sammy Royal

...  when you surprise your DH by saying: If we walk down this street here, turn into that small alley there and walk right to the end, there will be an H store round the corner at the right hand side!! And this without consulting any map and not having been to this city for years... My DH was convinced thereafter that I can sniff H stores and that we would never get lost as I would always be able to find our way back there!


----------



## Kitty S.

Sammy Royal said:


> ...  when you surprise your DH by saying: If we walk down this street here, turn into that small alley there and walk right to the end, there will be an H store round the corner at the right hand side!! And this without consulting any map and not having been to this city for years... My DH was convinced thereafter that I can sniff H stores and that we would never get lost as I would always be able to find our way back there!




That is quite a talent [emoji15][emoji38]


----------



## apisss

When you are having a mini argument with your other half in bed and both of you stop talking to each other, and you turn the opposite side and start  looking at H website in your iphone! Lol


----------



## luckylove

When you realize you can not attend the private H sale, but continue to keep checking back and staring at the invitation, magically hoping the date of the private sale suddenly changed!


----------



## Bobmops

When you start looking for a ways to earn money to support your H hobby ) even if you never worked or even consider to work in a past )))
Suddenly you realize that your husband CCs are not fulfilling your needs and you in a hunt for a cash )) 
But I must admit, I become pretty successful  in my career)
And all that thanks to Hermes !!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

I 100% agree.  I just got my first birkin...I used to think this would be it for me, but immediately I was strategizing about the next H bag.  They are just so lovely...maybe they put something in the leather that seeps into us when we carry them!  Haha! 

I'm an enabler, but I think it's fine!


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you sit at the river, see a ship with orange containers and think "Oooh, so many H-boxes!"


----------



## Keren16

When you drive by a car with your husband & he says "there's a  Bugatti". & I think about the Bolide


----------



## qwertyz

Fabfashion said:


> When you plan your sightseeing routes based on where H is located. Case in point:
> 
> Florence, Italy
> First stop - Basilica di Santa Croce
> Next - Piazza della Signoria
> Next - Ponte Vecchio
> Next - Piazza della Repubblica
> Next - Il Duomo
> Next - back to meeting point via Piazza degli Antinori where H is at #10 of course
> 
> I managed to visit 4 out of 5 H stores during our recent Mediteranean cruise.  Would have hit all 5 if there was one in Rome right by the Coliseum. Lol.




I second this! I planned my trips to hermes stores into our itinerary and even tried to make a detour to the Bologna store. Unfortunately when I was there, it was closed for their afternoon break. So I visited 4 out of 5 H stores as well! [emoji4]


----------



## Love_Couture

HoneyLocks said:


> When you sit at the river, see a ship with orange containers and think "Oooh, so many H-boxes!"




This is so funny. Lol. [emoji1]


----------



## doves75

HoneyLocks said:


> When you sit at the river, see a ship with orange containers and think "Oooh, so many H-boxes!"




I wish my store got one of this orange container to fill up their inventory [emoji521][emoji23][emoji521][emoji23]


----------



## exqmaster

When H store becomes a must-visit place whichever city you go to...


----------



## ayc

when a 18 wheeler passed by and on the container written "swift" ..hmmm


----------



## sonaale

exqmaster said:


> when h store becomes a must-visit place whichever city you go to...



+1


----------



## tramcaro

I think I need to attend Hermes Annonymous!  Third CSGM shawl in less than 4 weeks!  Sinfully beautiful.


----------



## Luccibag

Everything about Hermes is addicting... Sigh


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Can absolutely relate!!! Let's see your 3 lovelies!!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

I will also need to attend one.... Please share your goodies.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tramcaro said:


> I think I need to attend Hermes Annonymous!  Third CSGM shawl in less than 4 weeks!  Sinfully beautiful.




Can totally relate to u!!! I started in mid July this year and in 2 and a half months collected 7 CSGMS and 8th one on the way to the store... I need intervention [emoji24][emoji24].. Can I join u pls?


----------



## nana845

When you know more about the current and upcoming collections than the H salesperson does, and you feel bad that you are making her feel bad, because she, at least, has an actual full time JOB and can't spend all her time on the forum.


----------



## tramcaro

tramcaro said:


> I think I need to attend Hermes Annonymous!  Third CSGM shawl in less than 4 weeks!  Sinfully beautiful.



Here it is!


----------



## tramcaro

tramcaro said:


> Here it is!



And kitty loves it too!


----------



## LaenaLovely

fopduck said:


> when you tell your husband - no birkin "push gift", no baby !!




Totally!  I love this idea


----------



## eternallove4bag

tramcaro said:


> Here it is!




So pretty and goes so well with ur yellow coat!! I got one from the same collection but different CW!


----------



## Txoceangirl

You go clothes shopping and start calling colors by their H names.  I did that today to a SA and she gave me this  look when I told her I wanted to try the Colvert colored sweater.


----------



## okiern1981

When you decide to get rid of your Louis Vuitton to make room for all the Hermès you've been acquiring lately...and the other bags just have to go...


----------



## baggirl37

apisss said:


> When you are having a mini argument with your other half in bed and both of you stop talking to each other, and you turn the opposite side and start  looking at H website in your iphone! Lol


lol done that too!


----------



## Fabfashion

When you installed a new (external) wall closet so you can properly store and display all your H items. The other brands are banished to the guest room's closet.


----------



## sparklelisab

I had to share my mishap with those who would understand:

I was leaving work with my arms full, in heels and said to myself as I FELL, "watch that bumpy area..."

Bam!  Hit the ground but my only concern was to keep my new SO Birkin safe.  My colleague who has no idea what Hermes is, and who ran to help me, said I looked like a bird as I fell.  Yep.  Had to keep my bag from flying and hitting the ground.  

When I called my husband, crying, he asked how I was first. Then the bag.  Ha!!


----------



## luckylove

sparklelisab said:


> I had to share my mishap with those who would understand:
> 
> I was leaving work with my arms full, in heels and said to myself as I FELL, "watch that bumpy area..."
> 
> Bam!  Hit the ground but my only concern was to keep my new SO Birkin safe.  My colleague who has no idea what Hermes is, and who ran to help me, said I looked like a bird as I fell.  Yep.  Had to keep my bag from flying and hitting the ground.
> 
> When I called my husband, crying, he asked how I was first. Then the bag.  Ha!!



Hope you are ok!! I can definitely relate! I had a similar experience when I twisted my ankle and my kelly went flying onto the street in NYC.  Fortunately, both the bag and I were fine! Best wishes!


----------



## cutiepi600

When you are up at 1 am trolling this forum....


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

fabfashion said:


> when you installed a new (external) wall closet so you can properly store and display all your h items. The other brands are banished to the guest room's closet.




:d :d + 1


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

This thread is so much fun!  I can relate to everyone's posts.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Can totally relate to u!!! I started in mid July this year and in 2 and a half months collected 7 CSGMS and 8th one on the way to the store... I need intervention [emoji24][emoji24].. Can I join u pls?




Me too. I visited my boutique to collect a shawl I had seen on the website and then tried another one on for fun. I ended up calling the boutique the next day to pick up the second one too. The SA gave me a funny look when I came back but as my SM was as happy and sweet as always I didn't care about it


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Me too. I visited my boutique to collect a shawl I had seen on the website and then tried another one on for fun. I ended up calling the boutique the next day to pick up the second one too. The SA gave me a funny look when I came back but as my SM was as happy and sweet as always I didn't care about it




Lol!!! H has us running around in circles and behaving in ways we normally wouldn't [emoji23]... Pls post pics of ur shawls!  I am a shawl addict!


----------



## luckylove

When your  gorgeous SO arrives and yet you are already craving your next bag!


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> Lol!!! H has us running around in circles and behaving in ways we normally wouldn't [emoji23]... Pls post pics of ur shawls!  I am a shawl addict!




Here's a special pic just for you   I posted a few mod pics in the scarf of the day thread some time ago too...


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Here's a special pic just for you   I posted a few mod pics in the scarf of the day thread some time ago too...
> 
> View attachment 3151311




I just died!!! I need to be taken to H ER right now to make me alive again! Omg!!! What fabulous choices!!! Thingumypuppy I love love ur shawls!!! Pls could u tell me which one these r?


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

eternallove4bag said:


> I just died!!! I need to be taken to H ER right now to make me alive again! Omg!!! What fabulous choices!!! Thingumypuppy I love love ur shawls!!! Pls could u tell me which one these r?




Haha, thank you!!! I think shawls are my favorite item along with the handbags. They brought me into the world of H at the beginning. The blue one is grand carrosse pour un ambassadeur and the orange is brandebourgs


----------



## eternallove4bag

ThingumyPoppy said:


> Haha, thank you!!! I think shawls are my favorite item along with the handbags. They brought me into the world of H at the beginning. The blue one is grand carrosse pour un ambassadeur and the orange is brandebourgs




Thank u very much!! I should have recognized the brandebourgs! I have the pink/Fuschia! Clic H and CSGMs were my first Intro into H also... Can't seem to get enough of either!!!


----------



## Love_Couture

you enjoy a sci fri movie like the Martian because the spacecraft is named "Hermes"... :lolots:


----------



## MYH

Love_Couture said:


> you enjoy a sci fri movie like the Martian because the spacecraft is named "Hermes"... :lolots:


+1 but they were pronouncing it wrong!


----------



## MYH

You have looked up info on the internet about the Greek god Hermes.


----------



## Sammy Royal

You don't know any French - except for the colours, of course! You are pefect in this respect!! And you know words like "caducee" which are very helpful in daily life! :lolots: (Had to google even further because I did not even understand the translation... )


----------



## Notorious Pink

You're thrilled that your child has chosen to take French so he can translate for you! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Goldfox

When you dodge a phone call to check out which cw the shawl that eBay alert was for is


----------



## bbbarbbb

When considering the cost of an H bag, whatever that number is, you automatically deduct in your head the price of your most expensive CHANEL bag to arrive at the REAL price (in H-enabling mathematics) and tell yourself its so much better quality and see, its not really that much!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Love_Couture said:


> you enjoy a sci fri movie like the Martian because the spacecraft is named "Hermes"... :lolots:







MYH said:


> You have looked up info on the internet about the Greek god Hermes.







Sammy Royal said:


> You don't know any French - except for the colours, of course! You are pefect in this respect!! And you know words like "caducee" which are very helpful in daily life! :lolots: (Had to google even further because I did not even understand the translation... )







BBC said:


> You're thrilled that your child has chosen to take French so he can translate for you! [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;







Goldfox said:


> When you dodge a phone call to check out which cw the shawl that eBay alert was for is







bbbarbbb said:


> When considering the cost of an H bag, whatever that number is, you automatically deduct in your head the price of your most expensive CHANEL bag to arrive at the REAL price (in H-enabling mathematics) and tell yourself its so much better quality and see, its not really that much!




I am seriously rolling over doubled up with laughter!!! This is one the funniest and fun (nest?) thread ever!!! Oh what H makes us do!!!


----------



## MYH

bbbarbbb said:


> When considering the cost of an H bag, whatever that number is, you automatically deduct in your head the price of your most expensive CHANEL bag to arrive at the REAL price (in H-enabling mathematics) and tell yourself &#8220;it&#8217;s so much better quality&#8221; and &#8220;see, it&#8217;s not really that much!&#8221;


Yes! Yes! Slapping my hand against the table crying with laughter.


----------



## H. for H.

When discussions of estate planning and wills comes up, you immediately think of your H collection.


----------



## Vix_3n

luckylove said:


> When your  gorgeous SO arrives and yet you are already craving your next bag!



Yes yes always craving more &#128513;


----------



## TokyoBound

Love_Couture said:


> you enjoy a sci fri movie like the Martian because the spacecraft is named "Hermes"... :lolots:



Lol, I saw this movie with two friends who know of my Hermes addiction.  When they heard the name of the ship, they started giggling and poking me in the ribs.  So I guess I am in good company now!


----------



## vivelebag

When you wish your name started with an H to enable purchases of all things emblazoned with H.


----------



## bbbarbbb

When your previous house fire escape plan revolved around getting the dogs out safely, and now you're trying to decide if it would be possible to hang your  H-bags around the dog's necks as you get them into:doggie::doggie::doggie: the car.


----------



## MYH

vivelebag said:


> When you wish your name started with an H to enable purchases of all things emblazoned with H.


I'm one of the lucky few! My last name begins with the letter H so I buy with reckless abandon.  :lolots:


----------



## aameri

When u start thinking about taking french classes just to spell the colors


----------



## papertiger

aameri said:


> When u start thinking about taking french classes just to spell the colors


----------



## Myrkur

bbbarbbb said:


> When your previous house fire escape plan revolved around getting the dogs out safely, and now you're trying to decide if it would be possible to hang your  H-bags around the dog's necks as you get them into:doggie::doggie::doggie: the car.




This could be me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## nana845

Oh my goodness, some real gems here! We are a very amusing bunch. 

My latest to add:  when a friend can only describe her first Hermes scarf (bought 20 years ago) as "the green one," and your life almost flashes before your eyes. How can she not know the name or any other detail about it? How can she not be obsessed? How can she not know that calling it "the green one" narrows it down exactly zero percent?


----------



## Christofle

When you're at an art gallery and can't decide if you'd rather focus on the paintings or the fabulous scarves worn by other attendees.


----------



## MYH

You see a stranger wearing a H scarf and you take great pride in being able to name the design.

You start dreaming of new products you want to have.   I would love a slg in Ghillies.


----------



## atomic110

bbbarbbb said:


> When your previous house fire escape plan revolved around getting the dogs out safely, and now you're trying to decide if it would be possible to hang your  H-bags around the dog's necks as you get them into:doggie::doggie::doggie: the car.



So true... I've added more coverages on my house fire insurance since I own H bags and other goodies... lol!


----------



## SandySummer

When you have an "extraction plan" for your bags in case of an emergency


----------



## Dluvch

SandySummer said:


> When you have an "extraction plan" for your bags in case of an emergency



+1, omg I totally have my favorite onesin the front of my closet with a black garbage bag ready to load and run!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When you keep your H bags in a LOCKED clothing closet inside a LOCKED stone house with a LOCKED rod iron gate around it. Paranoid, much?


----------



## 336

You get annoyed when you describe a colour in H terms and your friend doesn't understand what you mean.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you sort your lipsticks based on which bags they match.


----------



## DH sucker

Txoceangirl said:


> You go clothes shopping and start calling colors by their H names.  I did that today to a SA and she gave me this  look when I told her I wanted to try the Colvert colored sweater.




When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> *When you sort your lipsticks based on which bags they match*.



Okay, *Madam B* ~ I am LOVING this idea!!!


----------



## agneau88

DH sucker said:


> When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]




Lol that's funny!


----------



## princess621

DH sucker said:


> When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]



Lol! Hilarious


----------



## kellyh

princess621 said:


> Lol! Hilarious


sweet


----------



## louboutal

DH sucker said:


> When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]




That's adorable!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

DH sucker said:


> When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]



I love it!!!!! :lolots:


----------



## Goldfox

When H sends you a newsletter email on Black Friday  with no offers  and you still go crazy with that warm, fuzzy orange feeling


----------



## nana845

^ They take us for suckers, and they are right.


----------



## bedhead

When you go on vacation to London and one of your goals is to visit every London H boutique while you're there.


----------



## Mininana

DH sucker said:


> When your two-year-old says bamboo and anemone instead of green and purple. [emoji15]




too funny!!


----------



## Kacero

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When you keep your H bags in a LOCKED clothing closet inside a LOCKED stone house with a LOCKED rod iron gate around it. Paranoid, much?




That's so true!! [emoji23]


----------



## Mariquita

Yaaassss! #preach


----------



## Goldfox

When the customs on that pre-owned H shawl on the bay is as much as a brand new H scarf, and you still go through with the purchase.


----------



## Myrkur

When your boyfriend asks you what H bags you are going to buy for the next year [emoji23]


----------



## Myrkur

Goldfox said:


> When the customs on that pre-owned H shawl on the bay is as much as a brand new H scarf, and you still go through with the purchase.




Lol yes!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you're reading something, you see the word "build", and you think it's "Bolide".


----------



## hopiko

bedhead said:


> When you go on vacation to London and one of your goals is to visit every London H boutique while you're there.



And Selfridges and Harrod's H departments....LOL


----------



## Dluvch

When you have an exit plan for your bags in case of fire.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

When all the SA's know your name. Your DH has come to love visiting the store. Your lists keep growing. You go for a 2 hour minimum visit. You are addicted to the smell in the store and must go each month. When DH is addicted to 'his' H pillow and blanket and will not share.


----------



## megt10

When your SA knows more about what is going on in your life than your friends and family. When you walk into the store and each SA greets you with ____ is due in any minute. Would you like some water proceeded by inquiries to the health of my family.


----------



## DH sucker

When you eat Lucky Charms for dinner and wonder whether the pink marshmallows are rose sakura or rose de bois. (True story tonight!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

We try to post a pic just about every day on DS1s IG. Sometimes it's not something that happened that day, but recently. Yesterday's pic was when we went to the Manhasset boutique party and he wore my blue Dans les Branches de l'Ombu. DS2, scrolling through his IG feed and not reading the captions, just saw the pic and asked me, "hey, you took Jack to Hermès today?"


----------



## Ethengdurst

When you play a game with your 5 year old son and he says "if I win I get Hot wheels toy, if you win you get an Hermes bag!" Lol &#128518;


----------



## Notorious Pink

When your husband no longer bothers to ask you if that's a new scarf you're wearing!
I see him notice....pause for a second...and then continue on with whatever he was saying! [emoji38]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Omg....when you're posting here at 11:59 on New Years Eve!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## rainneday

Sarah_sarah said:


> When all the SA's know your name. Your DH has come to love visiting the store. Your lists keep growing. You go for a 2 hour minimum visit. You are addicted to the smell in the store and must go each month. When DH is addicted to 'his' H pillow and blanket and will not share.



 Love this, Sarah. The smell of the store...


----------



## rainneday

BBC said:


> Omg....when you're posting here at 11:59 on New Years Eve!!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]



Ha! I can totally see this happening to many of us


----------



## HPassion

When you plan to visit all the attractions in walking distance to all the Hermes stores when on a trip with your bf and you can say "oh, there's an Hermes store, lets just pop in for a second!"


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> When your husband no longer bothers to ask you if that's a new scarf you're wearing!
> I see him notice....pause for a second...and then continue on with whatever he was saying! [emoji38]




+1 [emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## AngelFood

eternallove4bag said:


> +1 [emoji23][emoji16][emoji23]



+2


----------



## ms08c

- When you specially plan trips to Paris just to visit Hermes store and your only agenda is to score a "B" or a "K"or Both  (I have done this twice already and I managed to score a B and a C)

- When you start your new year with a "B" purchase.  

- When your on vacation anywhere in the world and your do to list is to visit H stores everyday


----------



## auntynat

Stumbled on this thread and it gas me laughing aloud - you are amazing!


----------



## MsHermesAU

HPassion said:


> When you plan to visit all the attractions in walking distance to all the Hermes stores when on a trip with your bf and you can say "oh, there's an Hermes store, lets just pop in for a second!"



I do this too  my husband figures out what's going on pretty quick


----------



## HPassion

Haha yes...my bf just plays along &#128513;


----------



## H. for H.

When you dreamt that you were trying to take a photo to post on the wildlife sighting thread.  Upon waking up, only remembered the H items in your dreams and nothing else.


----------



## Ms Bunny

When your boss gets you an H gc for Christmas and writes in the note- every time I walk by the H store I expect you to be walking out [emoji23]


----------



## Miss Al

Sarah_sarah said:


> When all the SA's know your name. Your DH has come to love visiting the store. Your lists keep growing. You go for a 2 hour minimum visit. You are addicted to the smell in the store and must go each month. When DH is addicted to 'his' H pillow and blanket and will not share.



I too love the smell of the store. This is off topic but what fragrance/scented candles do they use. I'd like to re-create the smell/ambience in my bedroom.


----------



## ms08c

HPassion said:


> When you plan to visit all the attractions in walking distance to all the Hermes stores when on a trip with your bf and you can say "oh, there's an Hermes store, lets just pop in for a second!"


I so agree, I always do this and make sure the hotel we stay is near to H store.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you only check your phone to see if your SA called.


----------



## mygoodies

When I see people's clothes and think abt the perfect SO combos[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sammy Royal

When you ask your dentist not to use any narcotics because you plan a visit to the H store thereafter and don't want your face to look lopsided. (You are not telling the dentist of this plan, of course) And it really hurts! And the dentist says: Think of the nice plan you are having for this evening whatever that may be! And you start thinking of the most gorgeous shawl that you will buy later and a smile is spreading over your face and nothing hurts anymore!! Both dentist and assistent stare at you unbelieving and wondering...


----------



## Blue Rain

Sammy Royal said:


> When you ask your dentist not to use any narcotics because you plan a visit to the H store thereafter and don't want your face to look lopsided. (You are not telling the dentist of this plan, of course) And it really hurts! And the dentist says: Think of the nice plan you are having for this evening whatever that may be! And you start thinking of the most gorgeous shawl that you will buy later and a smile is spreading over your face and nothing hurts anymore!! Both dentist and assistent stare at you unbelieving and wondering...




What a tooth aching story! Truth be told strategic planning and math works can divert the neurological focus to the other side of the brain and reduce your pain.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Blue Rain said:


> What a tooth aching story! Truth be told strategic planning and math works can divert the neurological focus to the other side of the brain and reduce your pain.



 And now we know that thinking of H designs has the same effect!


----------



## na294

When your pilates instructor wants to you to extend your arm out as far and possible and goes "now really reach like you're trying to grab your dream Kelly".  Somehow my body found those extra inches in my arms!!  

When you're having a bad day at work and decide to run into H on your lunch break to at least smell the calming mix of leather and H perfumes in the air.  And nothing works better than a little Hermes purchase to brighten your day!


----------



## Miss Al

When you look through tpf for "How to grow your money tree for your fourth/fifth (x number) of Birkin/Kelly?". If there is no such thread, maybe we should create one.


----------



## Myrkur

Miss Al said:


> When you look through tpf for "How to grow your money tree for your fourth/fifth (x number) of Birkin/Kelly?". If there is no such thread, maybe we should create one.




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji23][emoji23] good one


----------



## Uula

When you read about the $1,3 billion lottery jackpot, and all you can think about is how you just _might_ spend it all at Hermès.


----------



## Kyokei

na294 said:


> When your pilates instructor wants to you to extend your arm out as far and possible and goes "now really reach like you're trying to grab your dream Kelly".  Somehow my body found those extra inches in my arms!!
> 
> When you're having a bad day at work and decide to run into H on your lunch break to at least smell the calming mix of leather and H perfumes in the air.  And nothing works better than a little Hermes purchase to brighten your day!



I would enjoy exercise a lot more if there were H bags involved


----------



## Kyokei

When people you know who aren't even into bags or scarves start having dreams about H because you talk about it so often. :shame:


----------



## sonaale

uula said:


> when you read about the $1,3 billion lottery jackpot, and all you can think about is how you just _might_ spend it all at hermès.  :d




+1 &#128578;


----------



## HoneyLocks

Kyokei said:


> I would enjoy exercise a lot more if there were H bags involved



You can be helped: 
http://www.purseblog.com/exclusive/5-moves-to-tone-your-body/


----------



## Love_Couture

Uula said:


> When you read about the $1,3 billion lottery jackpot, and all you can think about is how you just _might_ spend it all at Hermès.



+1.  Dreaming of tall stack of H boxes....


----------



## Daosabao

I start bringing everything else into the consignment store!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....

When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....
> 
> When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3240805




Hahaha! Holding my sides!!! Too good!


----------



## AnaTeresa

BBC said:


> I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....
> 
> When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3240805



As one does, of course! You can't pass up a perfect match like that.


----------



## atomic110

BBC said:


> I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....
> 
> When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3240805


Hahaha, you're so funny! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; any mod shots? Lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! Holding my sides!!! Too good!




Thank you - I am to amuse!



AnaTeresa said:


> As one does, of course! You can't pass up a perfect match like that.




I know, right??? [emoji38]



atomic110 said:


> Hahaha, you're so funny! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] any mod shots? Lol




Not YET, but I will! This year I've really been wearing a pair of over-the-knee suede boots and after a few minutes the tops of the boots tend to slouch down, so I decided to make a thing of my socks peeking out of the top - can't fight it, so I've gotta own it! [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Rami00

ms08c said:


> - When you specially plan trips to Paris just to visit Hermes store and your only agenda is to score a "B" or a "K"or Both  (I have done this twice already and I managed to score a B and a C)
> 
> - When you start your new year with a "B" purchase.
> 
> - When your on vacation anywhere in the world and your do to list is to visit H stores everyday


 
+1


----------



## Rami00

Uula said:


> When you read about the $1,3 billion lottery jackpot, and all you can think about is how you just _might_ spend it all at Hermès.


 
OMG! I am not the only one :lolots:


----------



## Sky love

When you wonder the colour of Tinky Winky's bag, RC or RG ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Thank you - I am to amuse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right??? [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not YET, but I will! This year I've really been wearing a pair of over-the-knee suede boots and after a few minutes the tops of the boots tend to slouch down, so I decided to make a thing of my socks peeking out of the top - can't fight it, so I've gotta own it! [emoji106]&#127996;



*BBC*, love the look of socks peeking out of the tops on boots, knee-high or thigh-high! I wear my DH's socks too.


----------



## Sammy Royal

BBC said:


> I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....
> 
> When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3240805



Love this!! :giggles: However, what else could you do...???! This is too perfect to let go!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BBC*, love the look of socks peeking out of the tops on boots, knee-high or thigh-high! I wear my DH's socks too.




Yay, Vigee!!! Sock thieves, unite! [emoji109]&#127996; I actually am enjoying this look, and the NY winter has been very mild. As long as my back is warm, my legs don't get cold with the boots and socks, otherwise if it does get too cold I can try to see if I can do it over leggings with my fur boots. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



Sammy Royal said:


> Love this!! :giggles: However, what else could you do...???! This is too perfect to let go!!




Absolutely, Sammy Royal! I've got my eye next on his blue electrique pair....wish he had some that matched Rose Sakura, but he only has Vert Anis, Soufre, Bleu Glacier and Vermillion. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## eternallove4bag

When you watch the movie 'Martians' and the moment they start talking about Hermes the spaceship I find myself unable to focus on the movie and obsessing over which things I have to buy next on my H list, if my SA got my text, when should I make my next store visit... To cut it short, after that I could not pay attention to the movie unless and until they mentioned 'Hermes' [emoji23][emoji23][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## purplepoodles

BBC said:


> I do believe that I hit a new low last night....really, I don't think I can top this....
> 
> When you steal socks from your husband's super-secret sock stash because they match your H perfectly!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3240805




Haha! Cute look. Bet they look better on you BBC? Another DH w/ a S-S ss probably more common than we thought.


----------



## Sammy Royal

BBC said:


> Yay, Vigee!!! Sock thieves, unite! [emoji109]&#127996; I actually am enjoying this look, and the NY winter has been very mild. As long as my back is warm, my legs don't get cold with the boots and socks, otherwise if it does get too cold I can try to see if I can do it over leggings with my fur boots. &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;
> 
> Absolutely, Sammy Royal! I've got my eye next on his blue electrique pair....wish he had some that matched Rose Sakura, but he only has Vert Anis, Soufre, Bleu Glacier and Vermillion. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



:lolots: Even if there is no Rose Sakura (yet...? ), your DH has quite a number of great colours in his S-S ss!!


----------



## scarlet555

So many years have passed since there was no love; no desires for an Hermes Birkin or Kelly, and the style was so blah, not for me kind of thing...


----------



## Notorious Pink

purplepoodles said:


> Haha! Cute look. Bet they look better on you BBC? Another DH w/ a S-S ss probably more common than we thought.




Of course! But now I am tempted to buy him socks that are really for me! &#129300; 
Yeah, what IS it with guys and socks??? DS 1 has the sock bug already, we find funny motif socks for him at Urban Outfitters.



Sammy Royal said:


> :lolots: Even if there is no Rose Sakura (yet...? ), your DH has quite a number of great colours in his S-S ss!!




He's very preppy...orders his clothes out of the RL or Brooks Brothers catalog by the page. Lots of colors!!! Linen pants and polos in every color....heck, he has dark green loafers and orange sneakers! And he pulls it off, even though nothing else about him is preppy at all.


----------



## Miss Al

Sky love said:


> When you wonder the colour of Tinky Winky's bag, RC or RG ?




I love this!


----------



## bedhead

When you're happy you made the flight connection but sad you couldn't go to H in duty-free on the way.


----------



## Uula

bedhead said:


> When you're happy you made the flight connection but sad you couldn't go to H in duty-free on the way.



Or, when you have to run to your gate in fear of missing your flight, because you took your sweet time at Hermès.


----------



## loves

when you check-in at the airport hours earlier so you can shop all 3 hermes shops at all 3 terminals


----------



## atomic110

loves said:


> when you check-in at the airport hours earlier so you can shop all 3 hermes shops at all 3 terminals


+1&#128518;


----------



## loves

atomic110 said:


> +1&#128518;


----------



## ipodgirl

When your SA knows you're back in town from vacation before your friends....


----------



## poptarts

When you're furniture shopping and said "that's a nice looking Etoupe couch".


----------



## HoneyLocks

loves said:


> when you check-in at the airport hours earlier so you can shop all 3 hermes shops at all 3 terminals



When you go through TSA three times in order to be able to visit the H at the other Terminals: "Mam, you try to enter the wrong terminal, your flight leaves at A"...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you think something is wrong with you if you walk out of the H boutique without having bought anything.


----------



## luckylove

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you think something is wrong with you if you walk out of the H boutique without having bought anything.



And when the Valet thinks there is something wrong with you too because This time, there is no orange bag in the hand!


----------



## purplepoodles

luckylove said:


> And when the Valet thinks there is something wrong with you too because This time, there is no orange bag in the hand!




Haha! Very funny! You do have regular habits.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

...you try to build your own H store at home with showcases that reminds of the ones in the boutique.


----------



## SandySummer

When you type "so" but if autocorrects to "SO"


----------



## hermes_obsessed

ipodgirl said:


> When your SA knows you're back in town from vacation before your friends....



+1 all the hehe


----------



## princess621

poptarts said:


> When you're furniture shopping and said "that's a nice looking Etoupe couch".


haha love this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SandySummer said:


> When you type "so" but if autocorrects to "SO"




THIS. +1. Include SA, SM, PO and anything remotely related to H.


----------



## leuleu

Your husband is able to tell all the Hermes location in the country. It's not a joke : I swear


----------



## luckylove

you refer to the cool sports car as "kiwi" colored


----------



## mcpro

leuleu said:


> Your husband is able to tell all the Hermes location in the country. It's not a joke : I swear




DH is looking if there is an hermes store in the place where he is going!!!


----------



## na294

When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors


----------



## Love_Couture

na294 said:


> When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors



+1


----------



## Melora24

I wonder if this counts as addicted?
http://missus-j.blogspot.com/2014/02/sewing-my-own-purse.html


----------



## na294

When you hate cleaning or organizing but spend two hours rearranging things in your closet / sorting clothes you don't wear/ and overall making room to better fit you orange boxes.  

I mean I had to!  DH jokingly said well I guess we won't be buying any more bags in the near future since your closet is full, so I made room, not full anymore


----------



## luckylove

na294 said:


> When you hate cleaning or organizing but spend two hours rearranging things in your closet / sorting clothes you don't wear/ and overall making room to better fit you orange boxes.
> 
> I mean I had to!  DH jokingly said well I guess we won't be buying any more bags in the near future since your closet is full, so I made room, not full anymore



So funny! We can always make room for more orange boxes!


----------



## H. for H.

Imagining a middle school play is actually an Hermes fashion show.


----------



## Vix_3n

na294 said:


> When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors



That's a brilliant idea! I will never forget the passwords now &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## rainneday

H. for H. said:


> Imagining a middle school play is actually an Hermes fashion show.



 love this.


----------



## coolala

na294 said:


> When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors


 
This idea is really cool!!


----------



## na294

Vix_3n said:


> That's a brilliant idea! I will never forget the passwords now [emoji16][emoji16]




Haven't forgotten one since ! And with all the Hermes styles the combinations are endless! [emoji1]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

H. for H. said:


> Imagining a middle school play is actually an Hermes fashion show.



That is a classic !!


----------



## wilmi

Dorian J. said:


> Hi, tea4two!  The share price in Paris is currently about 295 euros per share, near an all-time high:
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=rms.pa



ups, sorry  326,5


----------



## qwertyword

H. for H. said:


> Imagining a middle school play is actually an Hermes fashion show.




Lol!


----------



## Charee

...you're buying a dog bed and -without any initial, conscious thought of H- you choose the obnoxious orange bed, despite your house being strictly monochrome otherwise!


----------



## Fab41

Charee said:


> ...you're buying a dog bed and -without any initial, conscious thought of H- you choose the obnoxious orange bed, despite your house being strictly monochrome otherwise!
> View attachment 3320528



	:lolots:


----------



## allyrae

na294 said:


> When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors




That's actually a very good idea! [emoji23]



na294 said:


> When you hate cleaning or organizing but spend two hours rearranging things in your closet / sorting clothes you don't wear/ and overall making room to better fit you orange boxes.
> 
> I mean I had to!  DH jokingly said well I guess we won't be buying any more bags in the near future since your closet is full, so I made room, not full anymore




I can relate to that!! 



H. for H. said:


> Imagining a middle school play is actually an Hermes fashion show.




Too funny!!! [emoji23]



Charee said:


> ...you're buying a dog bed and -without any initial, conscious thought of H- you choose the obnoxious orange bed, despite your house being strictly monochrome otherwise!
> 
> View attachment 3320528




Looks cute though! [emoji12]

Btw, I just travelled through 4 cities in Europe and naturally, all the hotels I picked were within walking distance to an H store. Isn't that the simplest way to narrow down the many hotel choices? [emoji12] My girlfriends think I'm crazy but I'm sure you ladies can totally understand... [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## millivanilli

when you see a scarf that costs 49 &#8364; and think: "why should I buy that when I can get a Hermès scarf for 380 &#8364;" and even don't realize that there is a hughe price gap between 49 and 380...


----------



## millivanilli

HoneyLocks said:


> When you go through TSA three times in order to be able to visit the H at the other Terminals: "Mam, you try to enter the wrong terminal, your flight leaves at A"...




when you think about not taking the train but go by plane to the next city just to be able to visit the hidden Hermès in the security area....


----------



## csshopper

When you exit the appointment where the dental staff has just reviewed the necessary treatment plan and its cost without dental insurance and your first reaction is "Buying a Birkin for this amount would be a lot more fun"


----------



## Sammy Royal

na294 said:


> When those annoying work passwords you have to change every couple of weeks are different combinations of bag names, sizes, and hardware colors


 
Definitely!! - It is always the next H on my wishlist! It works like a mantra!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Charee said:


> ...you're buying a dog bed and -without any initial, conscious thought of H- you choose the obnoxious orange bed, despite your house being strictly monochrome otherwise!
> View attachment 3320528


 
This is the obvious choice!!  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## purplepoodles

csshopper said:


> When you exit the appointment where the dental staff has just reviewed the necessary treatment plan and its cost without dental insurance and your first reaction is "Buying a Birkin for this amount would be a lot more fun"




Hilarious!


----------



## Alexis.G

General refusal to go into any other "luxury" store.

Exceptions are made, of course. E.g., Ferragamo shoes are much more to my liking than those by Hermès.


----------



## mcpro

When every six months you want to go off from work and  make a quick trip to Paris.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Alexis.G said:


> *General refusal to go into any other "luxury" store.*
> 
> Exceptions are made, of course. E.g., Ferragamo shoes are much more to my liking than those by Hermès.



*Alexis*, this says it all for me ~ although do make minor concessions too, like Roger Vivier and Dior.


----------



## inverved

When your accommodation in Paris is 50 metres from the FSH boutique. So excited!


----------



## ehy12

When your newest h bag is the home screen photo on your phone and not your kids


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

no_1_diva said:


> When your accommodation in Paris is 50 metres from the FSH boutique. So excited!



+1, been there, done that! Hope that you are staying at Le Bristol.


----------



## inverved

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1, been there, done that! Hope that you are staying at Le Bristol.



It's actually an apartment 5 doors down from Hermes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Alexis.G said:


> General refusal to go into any other "luxury" store.
> 
> Exceptions are made, of course. E.g., Ferragamo shoes are much more to my liking than those by Hermès.







VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Alexis*, this says it all for me ~ although do make minor concessions too, like Roger Vivier and Dior.




I do this....exceptions for jewelry stores and dresses. [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## mcpro

no_1_diva said:


> When your accommodation in Paris is 50 metres from the FSH boutique. So excited!



yay!! less than1 minute in your hotel!!!!

+++1


----------



## Kyokei

millivanilli said:


> when you see a scarf that costs 49  and think: "why should I buy that when I can get a Hermès scarf for 380 " and even don't realize that there is a hughe price gap between 49 and 380...



I do this too.


----------



## Johnxxx

When you receive something from Germany sent through the Hermes courier company and you keep the box


----------



## Kitty S.

I was trying to explain the coloring of my skin to my SA and accidentally said the colorway of my skin... @@


----------



## CottageCouture

ehy12 said:


> When your newest h bag is the home screen photo on your phone and not your kids




Guilty here!


----------



## Mr.Luxury

When you see your Hermes SA more often than your friends.....


----------



## millivanilli

Johnxxx said:


> When you receive something from Germany sent through the Hermes courier company and you keep the box





when you live in Germany and search for Hermès online and wonder why there is a Hermès boutique in your city and don't realise that it is Hermes.


----------



## Johnxxx

millivanilli said:


> when you live in Germany and search for Hermès online and wonder why there is a Hermès boutique in your city and don't realise that it is Hermes.



LOL


----------



## SandySummer

When you pick out nail polish at a salon and think hmmm do I want Blue Paon or Blur Hydra?


----------



## Notorious Pink

SandySummer said:


> When you pick out nail polish at a salon and think hmmm do I want Blue Paon or Blur Hydra?




[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;Last night I polished my nails Anemone and Blue Paon[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;

There is a thread about matching our nails to H.


----------



## Kyokei

BBC said:


> [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;Last night I polished my nails Anemone and Blue Paon[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;
> 
> There is a thread about matching our nails to H.




I need this thread! [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

When you THIS do to match your shoes to your scarf:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> When you THIS do to match your shoes to your scarf:
> 
> View attachment 3343310



Oh *BBC*, how I love your posts! 

How about you know you are addicted to H when you spend almost $1K for Quicker simple white sneakers? The allure of H amazes me.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh *BBC*, how I love your posts!
> 
> 
> 
> How about you know you are addicted to H when you spend almost $1K for Quicker simple white sneakers? The allure of H amazes me.




Mutual Admiration Society, Vigee, I love your posts, too! And I've always wanted a pair of Quickers! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Orangeboxgalore

I know I'm addicted to Hermes when i smile and feel comforted reading this thread hahahah knowing that there are like minded ladies who got the H bug makes me feel less guilty of all my H purchases


----------



## LoverOfLuxe

When you're talking to S.A.s in other luxury boutiques, and ask if you can see "insert Hermès specific color here" bag and they have no clue what you're talking about, until you realize where you are and what you just said and have to correct yourself.


----------



## madisonmamaw

BBC said:


> When you THIS do to match your shoes to your scarf:
> 
> View attachment 3343310



impressed! your shoe lacing skills woman!!

i cant even master the grade-schooler "keep your shoe laces tied for the day" trick


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

funny!


----------



## Sappho

BBC said:


> When you THIS do to match your shoes to your scarf:
> 
> View attachment 3343310



I see nothing wrong with this!!


----------



## theITbag

I actually had a dream that I was at an Hermes sample sale and the SA was pimping me on leather colors and various hardware types.  That next day, I scored my Etoupe Kelly with GHW that I've been looking for for months.


----------



## HMuse

....when i search for "H" under shopping malls directory everytime i visit new country.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

When you realize you haven't done a reveal for almost a year (seems like eternity) but you can't remember which bags are new!!! &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## tabbi001

When you continuosly drain your car fund to spend on H, because honestly, who needs a new car when you can buy a bag???&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chubbyshopper

I only watch the reality shows purely for spotting a B or K!


----------



## selenahsu

When the straw color has to be orange!


----------



## Serva1

You need to 
wear a little H every day, have to visit Paris 3-4 times a year, you immediately after checking in at the hotel and refreshing yourself spend 5-6 hrs at the FSH store, a SA carries all your orange bags from department to department, you need to browse tPF H forum and H.com more than twice a day, your dear boyfriend's favourite colour is orange and that feels [emoji173]&#65039;
...the list is endless


----------



## stacey_1805

You know you are addicted to Hermes when you coordinate your furniture to Hermes orange colour. [emoji38] 

Like mine:


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

...or when you chose carrot juice at the café before orange juice because it's "H juice", or chose "H colored" flowers for the garden


----------



## stacey_1805

When you choose to add a pop of Orange colour to your cabinets. As such:


----------



## Oryx816

stacey_1805 said:


> When you choose to add a pop of Orange colour to your cabinets. As such:
> 
> View attachment 3350943




Ooooh, I like that!


----------



## MochaCake

When you are reading something and come across the words "to go" and automatically see and pronounce it as "togo".


----------



## Yoshi1296

MochaCake said:


> When you are reading something and come across the words "to go" and automatically see and pronounce it as "togo".




OMG I literally thought I was the only one!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

When you dream you got a b and you wake up 2 hours early than usual because of excitement and can't fall asleep again...haha!! Today's gonna be a LONG day...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> You need to
> wear a little H every day, have to visit Paris 3-4 times a year, you immediately after checking in at the hotel and refreshing yourself spend 5-6 hrs at the FSH store, a SA carries all your orange bags from department to department, you need to browse tPF H forum and H.com more than twice a day, your dear boyfriend's favourite colour is orange and that feels [emoji173]&#65039;
> ...the list is endless



THIS. So funny yet so true after falling down the slippery orange slope,* Serva*. 



stacey_1805 said:


> When you choose to add a pop of Orange colour to your cabinets. As such:
> 
> View attachment 3350943



*Stacey*, love, love, love these cabinets! How did you do this?


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> You need to
> wear a little H every day, have to visit Paris 3-4 times a year, you immediately after checking in at the hotel and refreshing yourself spend 5-6 hrs at the FSH store, a SA carries all your orange bags from department to department, you need to browse tPF H forum and H.com more than twice a day, your dear boyfriend's favourite colour is orange and that feels [emoji173]&#65039;
> ...the list is endless


Super envious that you are able to visit FSH that often! I will be there at the beginning of July and am excited. I never buy bags when I travel but I love to visit (if I see a line though I will not go in).


----------



## Notorious Pink

stacey_1805 said:


> When you choose to add a pop of Orange colour to your cabinets. As such:
> 
> View attachment 3350943




Love this!!!


----------



## stacey_1805

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. So funny yet so true after falling down the slippery orange slope,* Serva*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stacey*, love, love, love these cabinets! How did you do this?




Hi vigee, you probably need to select the laminate finish in your desired colour and get a carpenter to help you to do the carpentry works. [emoji1]


----------



## Kyokei

When you realize you talk to your SA more frequently than anyone else in your life.


----------



## H. for H.

Kyokei said:


> When you realize you talk to your SA more frequently than anyone else in your life.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stacey_1805 said:


> Hi vigee, you probably need to select the laminate finish in your desired colour and get a carpenter to help you to do the carpentry works. [emoji1]



Thanks, *stacey* ~ it looks like a huge project! 



Kyokei said:


> When you realize you talk to your SA more frequently than anyone else in your life.



THIS, Aside from my DDs of course ~ but when your SA texts you a Happy Mother's Day greeting first thing that morning.


----------



## luckylove

when you freak out because you can't find where on earth you put your favorite CDC..Again!


----------



## Notorious Pink

When you go into a boutique and recognize the SM.....from another boutique....years ago!
And said SM remembers your name!


----------



## Myrkur

When your sister sends you a photo of her in an H shop with an orange bag but then no longer has wifi and you get no respons on what she got and it's killing you


----------



## Kyokei

When you watch movies where characters carry Hermes bags just to see the bags despite having no interest in the plot.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Kyokei said:


> When you watch movies where characters carry Hermes bags just to see the bags despite having no interest in the plot.



+1.  I've done that !!


----------



## Kyokei

When your idea of spending a nice day off involves looking at pictures of Hermes leathers and colors in the reference section. :shame:


----------



## MYH

Kyokei said:


> When your idea of spending a nice day off involves looking at pictures of Hermes leathers and colors in the reference section. :shame:


Kyokei - you've got it bad! I LOLed at your comments.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> *When your idea of spending a nice day off involves looking at pictures of Hermes leathers and colors in the reference section. *:shame:



THIS. IS. A. FACT. 

Love the tPF reference threads, so inspiring!


----------



## Kyokei

MYH said:


> Kyokei - you've got it bad! I LOLed at your comments.



I swear I didn't intend for this to happen!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> THIS. IS. A. FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tPF reference threads, so inspiring!




Completely agree. [emoji178][emoji259]


----------



## Lawmomof5

When you drive 10 hours roundtrip in one day to NYC to buy one!


----------



## theITbag

When you decide to not have kids because you'd rather spend on H than having to save for nanny and college tuition.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theITbag said:


> When you decide to not have kids because you'd rather spend on H than having to save for nanny and college tuition.




*theITbag*, I am bending over in laughter!


----------



## theITbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *theITbag*, I am bending over in laughter!




VLB, it's true!  I'm even contemplating selling my eggs (that are currently frozen in Boston), and take the funds to support an H exotic.


----------



## Oryx816

theITbag said:


> VLB, it's true!  I'm even contemplating selling my eggs (that are currently frozen in Boston), and take the funds to support an H exotic.




That is some serious H commitment!  :worthy:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theITbag said:


> VLB, it's true!  I'm even contemplating selling my eggs (that are currently frozen in Boston), and take the funds to support an H exotic.



*theITbag*, something to seriously consider in an exchange for an exotic. Really!!!


----------



## sparklelisab

theITbag said:


> VLB, it's true!  I'm even contemplating selling my eggs (that are currently frozen in Boston), and take the funds to support an H exotic.[/QUOT
> 
> OMG, you are greaking hilarious!!!!  Wish my eggs were still good...this is brilliant. What's the problem?


----------



## sparklelisab

Okay, I shouldn't even share this, but not so darling husband and I are in a feud, and last night he said that I love talking H and to my H friends more than him. Ahhhh, YEP!!!  Right now. TRUE!!  Bad, huh?


----------



## theITbag

Exchange eggs for exotic H B30 GHW is a fabulous idea!  I've got great DNA.  Got 6 frozen Asian Ivy League eggs...not so bad looking either...where can I find a buyer or someone to trade with?  &#129300;


----------



## luckylove

theITbag said:


> Exchange eggs for exotic H B30 GHW is a fabulous idea!  I've got great DNA.  Got 6 frozen Asian Ivy League eggs...not so bad looking either...where can I find a buyer or someone to trade with?  &#129300;



OMG, this is so darn funny! I nearly spit out my coffee!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

theITbag said:


> Exchange eggs for exotic H B30 GHW is a fabulous idea!  I've got great DNA.  Got 6 frozen Asian Ivy League eggs...not so bad looking either...where can I find a buyer or someone to trade with?  &#55358;&#56596;



Fertility clinic, of course. This is all the rage right now and you could probably find a very prestigious clinic in no time. 
WIsh that I had thought of this ten years ago lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> Okay, I shouldn't even share this, but not so darling husband and I are in a feud, and last night he said that I love talking H and to my H friends more than him. Ahhhh, YEP!!!  Right now. TRUE!!  Bad, huh?



*lisa*, I am sympathetic at your plight with your DH. Mine always wants to know what I am doing online and I told him that I am in a scarf club. 

Forgot to mention H CDCs, KDs, GMs and of course Bs/Ks. 

*lisa*, actually I am sorry that you are in a feud with DH about H, have been there too and it is very draining.


----------



## Blue Rain

I'm thinking "There must be a H weaning boot camp somewhere! Perhaps I should start one".


----------



## Kyokei

When the wallpaper to your phone is a Hermes scarf.


----------



## Kyokei

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lisa*, I am sympathetic at your plight with your DH. Mine always wants to know what I am doing online and I told him that I am in a scarf club.
> 
> Forgot to mention H CDCs, KDs, GMs and of course Bs/Ks.
> 
> *lisa*, actually I am sorry that you are in a feud with DH about H, have been there too and it is very draining.



I always say "scarf group" when people ask too!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kyokei said:


> *I always say "scarf group" when people ask too! *



"Scarf Group" works! It sounds so innocuous and harmless, doesn't it *Kyoke*i?


----------



## sparklelisab

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lisa*, I am sympathetic at your plight with your DH. Mine always wants to know what I am doing online and I told him that I am in a scarf club.
> 
> Forgot to mention H CDCs, KDs, GMs and of course Bs/Ks.
> 
> *lisa*, actually I am sorry that you are in a feud with DH about H, have been there too and it is very draining. [/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet Vigee, thank you honey. The feud isn't even about H, he just had to throw that comment in to really tick me off!! Marriage.  Through highs and lows...blah blah...back.to shallow fun: bags, silk, and more xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I tried allllll day looooong to NOT buy another stupid flippin Bastia... And I made it to 7pm and caved &#65533;&#65533;
Dammit! Rose Lipstick AND chèvre....Hermes Kryptonite... Wtf will I do with anooooother Bastia?


----------



## MYH

Israeli_Flava said:


> I tried allllll day looooong to NOT buy another stupid flippin Bastia... And I made it to 7pm and caved &#65533;&#65533;
> Dammit! Rose Lipstick AND chèvre....Hermes Kryptonite... Wtf will I do with anooooother Bastia?


Dental floss? iPhone earbuds? Hair rubber bands? Extra keys? Trying to help here!


----------



## Maedi

sparklelisab said:


> Okay, I shouldn't even share this, but not so darling husband and I are in a feud, and last night he said that I love talking H and to my H friends more than him. Ahhhh, YEP!!!  Right now. TRUE!!  Bad, huh?



Hope this will pass soon. Marriage is constant work. Hugs


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklelisab said:


> VigeeLeBrun said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lisa*, I am sympathetic at your plight with your DH. Mine always wants to know what I am doing online and I told him that I am in a scarf club.
> 
> Forgot to mention H CDCs, KDs, GMs and of course Bs/Ks.
> 
> *lisa*, actually I am sorry that you are in a feud with DH about H, have been there too and it is very draining. [/QUOTE
> 
> Sweet Vigee, thank you honey. The feud isn't even about H, he just had to throw that comment in to really tick me off!! Marriage.  Through highs and lows...blah blah...back.to shallow fun: bags, silk, and more xo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply cling to the thought of your new GORGEOUS croc and make up your mind to be happy. Husbands can be so strange, lol. Definitely moody.
Click to expand...


----------



## luckylove

Israeli_Flava said:


> I tried allllll day looooong to NOT buy another stupid flippin Bastia... And I made it to 7pm and caved &#65533;&#65533;
> Dammit! Rose Lipstick AND chèvre....Hermes Kryptonite... Wtf will I do with anooooother Bastia?



I completely understand! Totally irresistible combination! I use mine to store my H enamels, especially when traveling....


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> I tried allllll day looooong to NOT buy another stupid flippin Bastia... And I made it to 7pm and caved &#65533;&#65533;
> Dammit! Rose Lipstick AND chèvre....Hermes Kryptonite... Wtf will I do with anooooother Bastia?


LOL!  You always make me laugh and smile, my dearest...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

When you see this display One could only think about Ghilies Kelly !![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> When you see this display One could only think about Ghilies Kelly !![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368751



+1, Haha!!


----------



## csetcos

chkpfbeliever said:


> When you see this display One could only think about Ghilies Kelly !![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368751




[emoji23] or you call all colors their H names when you see them [emoji6]


----------



## coucou chanel

When you're watching this America's Got Talent clip and you're more mesmerized by Heidi Klum's birkin than the magic act itself:

https://www.facebook.com/776081282559808/videos/801476193353650/


----------



## varunb

Till now I came across few colors:

Rose Tyrien
Blue electric epsom
Rouge Vif Ostrich
Rouge Vif Clemence
Blue Jean Togo
Etain Clemence
Rose Tyrien Epsom
Vert Olive

Dear ladies, can you please suggest a good size for a girl 5ft10in. I wanna gift 1 to my girl 
Interested in Rose Tyrien Epsom!

thanks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varunb said:


> Till now I came across few colors:
> 
> Rose Tyrien
> Blue electric epsom
> Rouge Vif Ostrich
> Rouge Vif Clemence
> Blue Jean Togo
> Etain Clemence
> Rose Tyrien Epsom
> Vert Olive
> 
> Dear ladies, can you please suggest a good size for a girl 5ft10in. I wanna gift 1 to my girl
> Interested in Rose Tyrien Epsom!
> 
> thanks.



*varunb,* think that this is probably not the right thread for your question, you might want to start a new thread for this topic. 
Just a suggestion so that you will receive many replies.


----------



## HMuse

when u dressed your kids in orange colour instead of red for CNY


----------



## varunb

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *varunb,* think that this is probably not the right thread for your question, you might want to start a new thread for this topic.
> Just a suggestion so that you will receive many replies.



Thank you very much.

Actually I am new here.. and cannot create my own thread. Sorry, for bothering you ^-^

But its not spam. I guess you can understand well


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

varunb said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Actually I am new here.. and cannot create my own thread. Sorry, for bothering you ^-^
> 
> But its not spam. I guess you can understand well



This is not a bother, just trying to assist you, *varunb* ~ maybe the mods can step in and point you in the right direction?


----------



## SandySummer

When you're car shopping and refer to exterior colors as: Blanc, Noir, Blue Sapphire [emoji38]


----------



## theITbag

SandySummer said:


> When you're car shopping and refer to exterior colors as: Blanc, Noir, Blue Sapphire [emoji38]




Or the interior: rouge H, etoupe...


----------



## SandySummer

theITbag said:


> Or the interior: rouge H, etoupe...




Yes! I called my mom to tell her about the light interior. She said ok etoupe, Gris T or Craie?


----------



## ArchMaMa

.........you will do a double take when any bag that slightly resembles an Hermes design comes into view..


----------



## Stacey D

koukanamiya said:


> 1.  You start naming every color you see in Hermes terms
> 2.  When you lay awake at night contemplating which bag you want to get
> 3.  When you lay awake at night lamenting that you cannot get your bag
> 4.  When you dream of orange boxes just about every other night
> 5.  When you find yourself thinking Hermes even as you're driving ...
> 6.  When you start naming your bags
> 7.  When you contemplate naming your kids after the bags
> 8.  When you have a specific account that's used for Hermes spending only
> 
> 
> I'm sure you ladies got more.  Share!!!


This is great!


----------



## ArchMaMa

When your iPhone's photo albums has: 
1)H bags have 
2)H bags want 
3) H bags sell..


----------



## scarlett18

When it's all you think about.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you buy clothes that would match a special order which probably won't be approved.


----------



## LadyCupid

..when you spell "radio" as "rodeo". &#128014;&#128014;


----------



## Tall1Grl

...When your so tired all you want to do is crawl onto the couch and snuggle with your Kelly...


----------



## H. for H.

Tall1Grl said:


> ...When your so tired all you want to do is crawl onto the couch and snuggle with your Kelly...




lol[emoji38]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

madam bijoux said:


> when you buy clothes that would match a special order which probably won't be approved.



&#128514;


----------



## snowbuns

Certainly got me on no.1, 2, 4, and 8! 5 If I drove  

Another one is when you buy a pair of H shoes, like them so much and run back to the store the next day to buy a second pair of the same shoes just in case!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snowbuns said:


> Certainly got me on no.1, 2, 4, and 8! 5 If I drove
> 
> Another one is when you buy a pair of H shoes, like them so much and run back to the store the next day to buy a second pair of the same shoes just in case!



When you like your new H heels/boots/sandals so much that you don't wear them for fear of ruining them, even a little bit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

When you make your son take a photo of the back of the car in front of you because of the sticker.....specifically for the purpose of this thread!!!




Yes....it says F_SH...


----------



## Sammy Royal

BBC said:


> When you make your son take a photo of the back of the car in front of you because of the sticker.....specifically for the purpose of this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 3384015
> 
> 
> Yes....it says F_SH...



That's a good one!!! You are not alone, though...


----------



## Oryx816

When you are at Musee d'Orangerie and you are looking at an Andre Derain painting and thinking "that is nice use of curry and Izmir blue..." [emoji23]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> When you make your son take a photo of the back of the car in front of you because of the sticker.....specifically for the purpose of this thread!!!
> 
> View attachment 3384015
> 
> 
> Yes....it says *F_SH*...



Haha, that is a good one, *BBC*!


----------



## poptarts

When you ask for a Bleu Hydra color scarf and the SA is confused; but a lady with a Birkin on her arm laughed because she (probably) gets it. Haha.


----------



## MYH

You're at a museum looking at a square painting and contemplating if it would tie well as a 90cm scarf.


----------



## Fab41

when u take a pic of a toilet at CDG because of the color.. hehe


----------



## MYH

Fab41 said:


> when u take a pic of a toilet at CDG because of the color.. hehe


What color was it?


----------



## millivanilli

when you dream about Hermes producing a "my little Pony" themed scarf and wake up, thinking " ok, I hate my little pony, but  I should go to Hermès and check the CWs of that scarf out "....


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

MYH said:


> You're at a museum looking at a square painting and contemplating if it would tie well as a 90cm scarf.


Lol you are a true scarf collector!!!


----------



## millivanilli

MochaCake said:


> When you are reading something and come across the words "to go" and automatically see and pronounce it as "togo".




noooooo way, I thought I'd be the only one on this planet doing this!


----------



## millivanilli

Kyokei said:


> When the wallpaper to your phone is a Hermes scarf.


guilty on that.


----------



## papertiger

When your SA is doing their best to give you info on the new collection coming in and you indadvertedly correct her/him


----------



## MYH

papertiger said:


> When your SA is doing their best to give you info on the new collection coming in and you indadvertedly correct her/him


LOL. Do this myself.  I feel soooooo bad sometimes.


----------



## papertiger

MYH said:


> LOL. Do this myself.  I feel soooooo bad sometimes.



I know, it's too easy, I feel myself tightening my lips if feel the urge


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

papertiger said:


> *When your SA is doing their best to give you info on the new collection coming in and you indadvertedly correct her/him*





MYH said:


> *LOL. Do this myself.  I feel soooooo bad sometimes*.



WHen you are asking about new H seasonal merchandise about to hit your local H and your lovely SA knows nothing about it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

millivanilli said:


> guilty on that.



Might have to do this too ~ wallpaper on my iPhone!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

millivanilli said:


> noooooo way, I thought I'd be the only one on this planet doing this![/QUO


----------



## Fab41

MYH said:


> What color was it?


H orange


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3427095
> 
> H orange


You are entirely too funny!


----------



## MYH

Fab41 said:


> View attachment 3427095
> 
> H orange


----------



## Fab41

MYH said:


>





Hermes24Fbg said:


> You are entirely too funny!


----------



## mygoodies

I swear to God I seriously read "Hermes" instead of Honesty[emoji23]
At that very moment I realized H bug got me BAAADDDDDD[emoji38]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mygoodies said:


> I swear to God *I seriously read "Hermes" instead of Honesty*[emoji23]
> At that very moment I realized H bug got me BAAADDDDDD[emoji38]
> View attachment 3427884



The best freudian slip that I have heard in a long time, *mygoodies*!!


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

When you go on holiday and shove all your towels on a chair because you realise the towel rail is perfect for hanging the scarves you've brought along.  Also you wish you'd brought fewer clothes along and more scarves!


----------



## Sparkledolll

When you pick holiday destinations only when there's a H store to visit....[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## MYH

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3428387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on holiday and shove all your towels on a chair because you realise the towel rail is perfect for hanging the scarves you've brought along.  Also you wish you'd brought fewer clothes along and more scarves!


Ooh! Love this photo. Twins on eLenK.  And love your Dame de coeur!


----------



## mcpro

when its your anniversary and told DH, want to celebrate 10th year in Paris and book the hotel close to the mothership!!! even though  you've been to Paris multiple times... yay!!! the happiest place on earth  for me


----------



## rk4265

Natalie j said:


> When you pick holiday destinations only when there's a H store to visit....[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


Made me laugh out loud cause I do that!


----------



## H. for H.

When you follow this thread and appreciate there are fellow addicts just like yourself.[emoji13]


----------



## Sparkledolll

mcpro said:


> when its your anniversary and told DH, want to celebrate 10th year in Paris and book the hotel close to the mothership!!! even though  you've been to Paris multiple times... yay!!! the happiest place on earth  for me




Lol me too! I've been to the Maldives and Bora Bora but nothing gets my heart racing like a trip to Paris. [emoji16] 




rk4265 said:


> Made me laugh out loud cause I do that!



Ha ha... I also try to choose a hotel close to the store. [emoji15] 

Also has anyone had sleepless night because you've had a missed call from your SA and then it's too late to ring back so you spend the night wondering what that phone call was about? [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Natalie j said:


> Lol me too! I've been to the Maldives and Bora Bora but nothing gets my heart racing like a trip to Paris. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha... I also try to choose a hotel close to the store. [emoji15]
> 
> Also has anyone had sleepless night because you've had a missed call from your SA and then it's too late to ring back so you spend the night wondering what that phone call was about? [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

My sleepless night involves wondering how much it's going to cost me...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

rk4265 said:


> Made me laugh out loud cause I do that!


I book my hotels close to the H boutique because I know the neighborhood is good!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Natalie j said:


> Lol me too! I've been to the Maldives and Bora Bora but nothing gets my heart racing like a trip to Paris. [emoji16]
> Ha ha... I also try to choose a hotel close to the store. [emoji15]
> 
> Also has anyone had sleepless night because you've had a missed call from your SA and then it's too late to ring back so you spend the night wondering what that phone call was about? [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



When you SKIP Bora Bora and the Maldives entirely and opt for St Barths more importantly Le Bristol Hotel, which is a block away from FSH and the only hotel in Paris where DH will stay. He has no idea of my ulterior motives and I feel no compunction to bring him up to speed.


----------



## Sparkledolll

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When you SKIP Bora Bora and the Maldives entirely and opt for St Barths more importantly Le Bristol Hotel, which is a block away from FSH and the only hotel in Paris where DH will stay. He has no idea of my ulterior motives and I feel no compunction to bring him up to speed.



Ha ha Vigee you're my kind of girl! [emoji16] 

I've even booked (cheap) flights so I can go shopping at an H airport in my city and not actually fly anywhere [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Melora24

Natalie j said:


> Ha ha Vigee you're my kind of girl! [emoji16]
> 
> I've even booked (cheap) flights so I can go shopping at an H airport in my city and not actually fly anywhere [emoji23][emoji23]


That is impressive! It's even better if you book international flights to shop detax


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

MYH said:


> Ooh! Love this photo. Twins on eLenK.  And love your Dame de coeur!


Thank you so much dear MYH!  Ex Libris is easily my most-worn scarf - it goes with everything!


----------



## agneau88

When you saw a bright orange colored suitcase at the airport, then thinking it might be a new seasonal collection from Hermes.


----------



## hermespurveyor

La Vanguardia said:


> I aslo have to add:
> 
> 9. When you start selling your other bags to get more Herm&#232;s funds LOL!
> 10. When you look around the city as you walk trying to check who's carrying a Herm&#232;s bag.


HAHAHAHA ^^^ Definitely me!!! Good bye to all my chanels, louis vuitton, gucci and prada bags!!! My husband wanted to get me the Louis Vuitton Capuccine with a python handle (Cost around $7000 cad) because he thought it looked really nice.. but I told him to just give me the money instead so I can use it at hermes instead >__<"


----------



## DH sucker

You're at a kids' birthday party eating cake and think, "It's H in rouge casaque!"  [emoji322]


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you motivate yourself with:
"I will only go to H after I finished writing that paper/presentation..."


----------



## W1Luxury

After being abroad in a country with no H for over a month, I am starting to get withdrawal symptoms. Treated this by browsing H.com and resellers websites, telling myself to wait until I am home, and caving in and now having my SA waiting with a pile of items held for my return.


----------



## millivanilli

Natalie j said:


> Ha ha Vigee you're my kind of girl! [emoji16]
> 
> I've even booked (cheap) flights so I can go shopping at an H airport in my city and not actually fly anywhere [emoji23][emoji23]




HAhahhaaaaaaaaa welcome to my world! I never thought there would be a person beeing nuts the same way as I am.

Hint: you can call the airport and ask for visitors permittance for one day. Mine did it for me.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3428387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on holiday and shove all your towels on a chair because you realise the towel rail is perfect for hanging the scarves you've brought along.  Also you wish you'd brought fewer clothes along and more scarves!


What a great idea for hanging out wrinkles after you wear a scarf.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Natalie j said:


> Ha ha Vigee you're my kind of girl! [emoji16]
> 
> I've even booked (cheap) flights so I can go shopping at an H airport in my city and not actually fly anywhere [emoji23][emoji23]


How funny.  Wait til my husband finds out I book vacation trips to cities that have H. Boutiques in them.  Then I book a hotel as close to the boutique as I can get.  At least I know the hotel is in a good neighborhood!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

DH sucker said:


> You're at a kids' birthday party eating cake and think, "It's H in rouge casaque!"  [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3446051


Lmao!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3428387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on holiday and shove all your towels on a chair because you realise the towel rail is perfect for hanging the scarves you've brought along.  Also you wish you'd brought fewer clothes along and more scarves!


 The white scarf in the back is stunning! May I ask the name?


----------



## Sparkledolll

millivanilli said:


> HAhahhaaaaaaaaa welcome to my world! I never thought there would be a person beeing nuts the same way as I am.
> 
> Hint: you can call the airport and ask for visitors permittance for one day. Mine did it for me.



Lol... You too?! They need to scan my boarding card when I buy something so I don't know if a visitor pass would do it. I will ask next time! One way ticket to "anywhere" is around €50 so it's not too crazy. I just hate going through security checks [emoji23][emoji8]



Hermes24Fbg said:


> How funny.  Wait til my husband finds out I book vacation trips to cities that have H. Boutiques in them.  Then I book a hotel as close to the boutique as I can get.  At least I know the hotel is in a good neighborhood!



Ha ha I do the same! I google H store locator first then book Hotel within walking distance [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

Norwegian Girl said:


> The white scarf in the back is stunning! May I ask the name?



Thank you so much Norwegian Girl!  It's Dame de Coeur.  The neutrals seem to go with everything, and I love the little pops of blue.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3447902
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Norwegian Girl!  It's Dame de Coeur.  The neutrals seem to go with everything, and I love the little pops of blue.


It's simply gorgeous! I love your scarf! Lucky you


----------



## millivanilli

Natalie j said:


> Lol... You too?! They need to scan my boarding card when I buy something so I don't know if a visitor pass would do it. I will ask next time! One way ticket to "anywhere" is around €50 so it's not too crazy. I just hate going through security checks [emoji23][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> ]



hahhaa, yes, have a look at the "Hermès at duty free"-thread there I posted my neverending odysee.

I hate going through security as well. They tend to be quite... rude sometimes.


----------



## millivanilli

... when google maps displays automatically the Hermès stores once you look after a total foreign city and not the sightseeing points.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

When I wake up dreaming that H made a rose sakura CDC RGHW in swift.
Obviously in a HUGE CDC mode right now!


----------



## W1Luxury

millivanilli said:


> hahhaa, yes, have a look at the "Hermès at duty free"-thread there I posted my neverending odysee.
> 
> I hate going through security as well. They tend to be quite... rude sometimes.



The thought has crossed my mind. I could go to the airport with a ticket bought with frequent flyer points. I could use fast track at security and then have a nice meal and champagne in the lounge I can access with my frequent flyer card. Then when suitably tipsy, wander over to the Hermès store and empty the place out (duty free of course) and head home. Not forgetting the frequent flyer points I'd get for the shopping as well! 

This is dangerous, you ladies are putting dangerous thoughts into my head!


----------



## millivanilli

W1Luxury said:


> The thought has crossed my mind. I could go to the airport with a ticket bought with frequent flyer points. I could use fast track at security and then have a nice meal and champagne in the lounge I can access with my frequent flyer card. Then when suitably tipsy, wander over to the Hermès store and empty the place out (duty free of course) and head home. Not forgetting the frequent flyer points I'd get for the shopping as well!
> 
> This is dangerous, you ladies are putting dangerous thoughts into my head!




I am sorry But when you sipp your champagne, think of us.. *hehheee*


----------



## QuelleFromage

when you buy a bag and think, well, that's reasonable, so now I have xx number H bags, that's not so bad,  a sensible capsule. And then realize you undercounted. By quite a few bags


----------



## Hat Trick

W1Luxury said:


> The thought has crossed my mind. I could go to the airport with a ticket bought with frequent flyer points. I could use fast track at security and then have a nice meal and champagne in the lounge I can access with my frequent flyer card. Then when suitably tipsy, wander over to the Hermès store and empty the place out (duty free of course) and head home. Not forgetting the frequent flyer points I'd get for the shopping as well!
> 
> This is dangerous, you ladies are putting dangerous thoughts into my head!



Hmmm.... ...goes and counts her frequently flyer points ...


----------



## QuelleFromage

W1Luxury said:


> The thought has crossed my mind. I could go to the airport with a ticket bought with frequent flyer points. I could use fast track at security and then have a nice meal and champagne in the lounge I can access with my frequent flyer card. Then when suitably tipsy, wander over to the Hermès store and empty the place out (duty free of course) and head home. Not forgetting the frequent flyer points I'd get for the shopping as well!
> 
> This is dangerous, you ladies are putting dangerous thoughts into my head!


This sounds like a fabulous day out. I think it would be best in Europe but you'd have to be leaving the EU


----------



## millivanilli

QuelleFromage said:


> This sounds like a fabulous day out. I think it would be best in Europe but you'd have to be leaving the EU




say Norway!!!!!!! DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## W1Luxury

millivanilli said:


> say Norway!!!!!!! DDDDDDDDDDDDD


I could get a ticket to Oslo, Bergen or Stavanger. 

Of course it would involve coming back to the UK so it might officially be a customs no-no.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Natalie j said:


> Lol... You too?! They need to scan my boarding card when I buy something so I don't know if a visitor pass would do it. I will ask next time! One way ticket to "anywhere" is around €50 so it's not too crazy. I just hate going through security checks [emoji23][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha I do the same! I google H store locator first then book Hotel within walking distance [emoji23][emoji23]


It works great, doesn't it?  ( unless it's a really small boutique).


----------



## Saifu87

I was on a cruise excursion in Nice and I was one of the only people who knew where the luxury stores were located because I checked where Hermes was located in each port city.  I also look where Hermes is located prior to selecting a hotel because I know the store is usually in a central location.


----------



## HoneyLocks

you know you are addicted to the Hermès subforum of tpf when you go on  a hike in fall, the path covered in beautiful red, orange and yellow leaves after a rainy night and you think "So this is the famous slippery orange slope!"


----------



## BalLVLover

You know your addicted to H when the hardest decision of a regular day is what bag your going to use......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3447902
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Norwegian Girl!  It's Dame de Coeur.  The neutrals seem to go with everything, and I love the little pops of blue.



OT ~ had to let you know, *HoneysuckleCottage* that I am totally smitten with your Dame de Coeur 90cm silk.

You know that you are addicted to H when you are posting an off topic comment about an H 90cm silk found in this thread.


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

Thank you dear VLB! Xxx


----------



## Scarf and Glove

When you create maps- before your trip- from your hotel to Hermes in every city you're visiting for the first time


----------



## Hat Trick

When you think nothing in the previous 158 pages is unusual...


----------



## amorris

Scarf and Glove said:


> When you create maps- before your trip- from your hotel to Hermes in every city you're visiting for the first time



OMG - I do this ALL THE TIME! _Discreetly of course...  _I always look for hotels that are close to an H boutique


----------



## mcpro

Scarf and Glove said:


> When you create maps- before your trip- from your hotel to Hermes in every city you're visiting for the first time



Omg !!!my husband just asked me "why is it all the hotel that we're staying is 5 minutes walk to Hermes??[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## kathydep

When your Hermes home store is in Las Vegas but you live in the Bay Area (Northern California) and when your SA calls you that your B/K/C is here and you tell your husband "I need a mommy's day off" but you dont tell him where your going but he says yes everytime you ask for one. Then you book a same day roundtrip flight to Las Vegas to pick up your bag and no one in the world besides your SA knows that you were in Las Vegas. Your husband assumes you spent about 10 hours at the factory outlets which really doesn't cause any red flags, cuz come on ladies, we can easily spend 10 hours at the outlets.

I've done this twice this year and finally confessed, so my 3rd trip for my Constance last Wednesday, he actually dropped me off and picked me up from the airport for my same day roundtrip Las Vegas excursion!


----------



## Cygne18

kathydep said:


> When your Hermes home store is in Las Vegas but you live in the Bay Area (Northern California) and when your SA calls you that your B/K/C is here and you tell your husband "I need a mommy's day off" but you dont tell him where your going but he says yes everytime you ask for one. Then you book a same day roundtrip flight to Las Vegas to pick up your bag and no one in the world besides your SA knows that you were in Las Vegas. Your husband assumes you spent about 10 hours at the factory outlets which really doesn't cause any red flags, cuz come on ladies, we can easily spend 10 hours at the outlets.
> 
> I've done this twice this year and finally confessed, so my 3rd trip for my Constance last Wednesday, he actually dropped me off and picked me up from the airport for my same day roundtrip Las Vegas excursion!



@kathydep, this is the best! [emoji23]


----------



## 162.1.1.1

3 hours of sleep last night. travel around 1,5 hours per train, was there before openingstime. sure was the first costumer of that day . after i got the item. direcly going home traveling another 1,5 hours, now i'm very tired.


----------



## shrpthorn

Scarf and Glove said:


> When you create maps- before your trip- from your hotel to Hermes in every city you're visiting for the first time


And check the airports too for H boutiques!


----------



## Scarf and Glove

amorris said:


> OMG - I do this ALL THE TIME! _Discreetly of course...  _I always look for hotels that are close to an H boutique


I use Google maps or Apple maps on my iPad, and set a walking route from hotel to boutique, then take a screen shot of it to go in my Evernote file for that specific trip. Handy.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

mcpro said:


> Omg !!!my husband just asked me "why is it all the hotel that we're staying is 5 minutes walk to Hermes??[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


Because you're a clever girl!


----------



## HoneyLocks

when you are really thankful that hermes.com sends the goodies in very neutral bags/boxes and the label only says h.com and the address.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kathydep said:


> When your Hermes home store is in Las Vegas but you live in the Bay Area (Northern California) and when your SA calls you that your B/K/C is here and you tell your husband "I need a mommy's day off" but you dont tell him where your going but he says yes everytime you ask for one. Then you book a same day roundtrip flight to Las Vegas to pick up your bag and no one in the world besides your SA knows that you were in Las Vegas. Your husband assumes you spent about 10 hours at the factory outlets which really doesn't cause any red flags, cuz come on ladies, we can easily spend 10 hours at the outlets.
> 
> I've done this twice this year and finally confessed, so my 3rd trip for my Constance last Wednesday, he actually dropped me off and picked me up from the airport for my same day roundtrip Las Vegas excursion!


Too funny !! I do day trips to Vegas too and it is so fun.


----------



## ilovenicebags

kathydep said:


> When your Hermes home store is in Las Vegas but you live in the Bay Area (Northern California) and when your SA calls you that your B/K/C is here and you tell your husband "I need a mommy's day off" but you dont tell him where your going but he says yes everytime you ask for one. Then you book a same day roundtrip flight to Las Vegas to pick up your bag and no one in the world besides your SA knows that you were in Las Vegas. Your husband assumes you spent about 10 hours at the factory outlets which really doesn't cause any red flags, cuz come on ladies, we can easily spend 10 hours at the outlets.
> 
> I've done this twice this year and finally confessed, so my 3rd trip for my Constance last Wednesday, he actually dropped me off and picked me up from the airport for my same day roundtrip Las Vegas excursion!



I have done this before. But not to specifically pick up a bag. I did the same excursion to destress and visit all three H boutiques in vegas in a day trip.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you win a major lottery jackpot and your first thought is "I'll be able to buy more Birkins."


----------



## LadyCupid

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you win a major lottery jackpot and your first thought is "I'll be able to buy more Birkins."


I saw your comment at another thread how your SA will be so happy. It was very funny. You have the biggest luck winning such a big jackpot!


----------



## Sienna220

This is how I know I must be addicted... 
I had a dream the other night that they started making jumbo sized rodeos (i.e., they were pillow sized instead of bag charm size). So naturally as a rodeo collector I had to buy a bunch for all the bedrooms...lol...

Oh jeez  . Check me in to the Hermès Home for the Orange Obsessed


----------



## mygoodies

When I found my H mantra [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Meta

When you overhear a customer asking the temp SA if they have the Mumbai scarf while waiting for your SA at the mens dept and you feel bad for the SA fumbling around looking for said scarf and kindly said to him it's the one on the mannequin right there.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sienna220 said:


> This is how I know I must be addicted...
> I had a dream the other night that they started making jumbo sized rodeos (i.e., they were pillow sized instead of bag charm size). So naturally as a rodeo collector I had to buy a bunch for all the bedrooms...lol...
> 
> Oh jeez  . Check me in to the Hermès Home for the Orange Obsessed



I have particular Hermès boutiques I go to in my dreams....they do not exist in real life, but I go to these imaginary boutiques every few months!!!


----------



## HoneyLocks

...when you come home from a day trip to the city and you do not mind when your significant other ignores you (except from "Hi, good you are back") to continue his multi player online game because this gives you time to put away the orange bags and boxes...

PS: I spend my own money, but he just does not understand...


----------



## kathydep

HoneyLocks said:


> ...when you come home from a day trip to the city and you do not mind when your significant other ignores you (except from "Hi, good you are back") to continue his multi player online game because this gives you time to put away the orange bags and boxes...
> 
> PS: I spend my own money, but he just does not understand...



With me, it's when I come home with orange bags and he let's me lock myself up in my dressing room for about 30 mins and play with my new baby using twillies and charms while he watches our human baby. Lol!


----------



## VesperSparrow

You see H bags everywhere


----------



## Sickgrl13

When you purposefully schedule longer layovers in airports with H boutiques just to have enough time to shop duty free.  Colleagues ask, "why are you taking such a late flight....?"  My answer: "I just like to ensure I have enough time to transfer flights, relax, and get a bite to eat."  HA!


----------



## mcpro

When your always dreaming that your in FSH ... you gave you're bag of choice to the SA and waiting  for them to come back .... and  DH will wake you up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## chanelkittykat

When you see B25 sign at the airport and only realise after a couple of seconds that it's referring to a gate number not the baby birkin!!


----------



## littleming

I can totally relate. I saw a street sign yesterday with the street name "Swift" and my mind immediately goes to the buttery soft smooth Hermes swift leather...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yea... addict here... When you are trying to think of something HERMES related for your personalized license plate hahahahahahaha

p.s. HERMES is already taken so I know I'm not alone hahahahahah


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> yea... addict here... When you are trying to think of something HERMES related for your personalized license plate hahahahahahaha
> 
> p.s. HERMES is already taken so I know I'm not alone hahahahahah



Today I was behind a car that was "4EVERINH" so that's where my mind went!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chanelkittykat said:


> When you see B25 sign at the airport and only realise after a couple of seconds that it's referring to a gate number not the baby birkin!!


ha!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Today I was behind a car that was "4EVERINH" so that's where my mind went!


I'm with you sista!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathydep

When you use your change management skills, not at work, but with Hermes. You convince yourself that it's not embarassing to send an email to your SA in the middle of the night and use elements of the Kotter model to convice her that she should offer you a Constance 18 in the next couple of weeks.

Let see if this experiment works!


----------



## tia15

chanelkittykat said:


> When you see B25 sign at the airport and only realise after a couple of seconds that it's referring to a gate number not the baby birkin!!


Hilarious!!


----------



## tia15

When you drive three hours to a different state to go into the boutique because there's not one where you live


----------



## iLuvBeauty

VesperSparrow said:


> You see H bags everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647612
> View attachment 3647613



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Hilarious


----------



## Darma

When you plan for vacation, you plan around the locations of H boutiques.  Just finalized my vacation in June and will visit 6 boutiques along the way before arriving in Paris.


----------



## DreamingPink

mcpro said:


> When your always dreaming that your in FSH ... you gave you're bag of choice to the SA and waiting  for them to come back .... and  DH will wake you up [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I thought I was the only one having such dreams [emoji23] high five!!


----------



## MissRK_77

When you get really upset that your paper orange hermes shopping bag rips.


----------



## MissRK_77

That really happened and I still kept the paper bag! [emoji6][emoji16]


----------



## Hermezzy

When you are planning your first trip to Paris and fitting in all 3 of the H locations there ranks higher than all the other sights of the city on your itinerary....


----------



## krawford

As I was lifting free weights for some arm exercises, my first thought was "stronger to lift my Birkins".


----------



## luckylove

krawford said:


> As I was lifting free weights for some arm exercises, my first thought was "stronger to lift my Birkins".



So funny! I can completely relate!


----------



## LovEmAll

krawford said:


> As I was lifting free weights for some arm exercises, my first thought was "stronger to lift my Birkins".



Hilarious.  I was at the gym the other day too and saw these and thought to myself .... anemone, malachite, and bamboo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Hermezzy said:


> When you are planning your first trip to Paris and fitting in all 3 of the H locations there ranks higher than all the other sights of the city on your itinerary....


Don't forget the boutiques at the CDG Airport!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

LovEmAll said:


> Hilarious.  I was at the gym the other day too and saw these and thought to myself .... anemone, malachite, and bamboo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3662225


Hahahaaha I just love this!!!  ...and you are so right!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hermes24Fbg said:


> Don't forget the boutiques at the CDG Airport!!!


OH wow! There's more than one???


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I thought there were two. I googled in case I was wrong. I guess there are THREE now. No complaining about getting to the airport too early or a long layover at CDG anymore!!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Hermes24Fbg said:


> View attachment 3664122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there were two. I googled in case I was wrong. I guess there are THREE now. No complaining about getting to the airport too early or a long layover at CDG anymore!!!


Oh no....oh dear....oh wow!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

You know when you are addicted to H when even the DH knows the design while watching his NBA and texted it to the DW and said "It comes in a jacket too!".


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hermes24Fbg said:


> View attachment 3664122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought there were two. I googled in case I was wrong. I guess there are THREE now. No complaining about getting to the airport too early or a long layover at CDG anymore!!!



Hahaha - I scoped this out before our first trip to France (w went to Beaune first and then to Paris) - where is the closet Hermes store to our hotel? 
And we managed to go to France during two bank holidays! 
So I didn't make it to either store - but I did make it to the airport... 
One lovely Parures de Samourais in CW07 came home with me!


----------



## ipodgirl

When you are in Hawaii and you visit the H store before you hit the pool/beach [emoji23]


----------



## Meta

When your DH starts to eye others' bags and asks you to look X o'clock to spot an H item.   He's even said we need to come up with a code for spotting H, to which I happily answered, "It's called wildlife on the forum."  

He knows I take spy shots of wildlife and this past weekend when I was out for tea with some dear friends, he took the LO to the park and sent a pic of a "supposed" wildlife to which I identified as a Michael Kors bag.  He proudly retorts, "practice makes perfect  " (He has gotten a spy shot of a Birkin in the past correctly.)

I may/may not have created a monster!


----------



## ultraviolence

VesperSparrow said:


> You see H bags everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647612
> View attachment 3647613





chanelkittykat said:


> When you see B25 sign at the airport and only realise after a couple of seconds that it's referring to a gate number not the baby birkin!!





LovEmAll said:


> Hilarious.  I was at the gym the other day too and saw these and thought to myself .... anemone, malachite, and bamboo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3662225



omfg this thread is hilarious


----------



## MSO13

weN84 said:


> When your DH starts to eye others' bags and asks you to look X o'clock to spot an H item.   He's even said we need to come up with a code for spotting H, to which I happily answered, "It's called wildlife on the forum."
> 
> He knows I take spy shots of wildlife and this past weekend when I was out for tea with some dear friends, he took the LO to the park and sent a pic of a "supposed" wildlife to which I identified as a Michael Kors bag.  He proudly retorts, "practice makes perfect  " (He has gotten a spy shot of a Birkin in the past correctly.)
> 
> I may/may not have created a monster!



Mine has one of those whispers that's like a normal speaking voice and always asks "what's that bag" or "is that a fake?" so loudly, it's an embarrassment waiting to happen!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you see someone with a tattoo that says "Belinda" and you think it says "Bolide" until you look closer.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you see someone with a tattoo that says "Belinda" and you think it says "Bolide" until you look closer.


Or "Berline" !


----------



## starrylabel

This thread is too funny! Laughing too loud in my office LOL!


----------



## Tonimichelle

MrsOwen3 said:


> Mine has one of those whispers that's like a normal speaking voice and always asks "what's that bag" or "is that a fake?" so loudly, it's an embarrassment waiting to happen!


OMG! My husband announces loudly "is that a fake?" Too when he spots one. I cringe sooooo much!
He's also taken to emailing me links to Hermes he's spotted. For instance I had a link to mail online' article about Liz Hurley's new boyfriend because he's carrying her Birkin a couple of days ago and DH has bought a couple of Petit H charms that I'm not allowed to touch "for investment purposes"!!!  It's my own fault for justifying H bags on the grounds that they retain their value so well.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Tonimichelle said:


> OMG! My husband announces loudly "is that a fake?" Too when he spots one. I cringe sooooo much!
> He's also taken to emailing me links to Hermes he's spotted. For instance I had a link to mail online' article about Liz Hurley's new boyfriend because he's carrying her Birkin a couple of days ago and DH has bought a couple of Petit H charms that I'm not allowed to touch "for investment purposes"!!!  It's my own fault for justifying H bags on the grounds that they retain their value so well.


omg!! this made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

When the thought of going on a business trip without a H scarf causes such angst that right before leaving you still stuff a scarf and/or CSGM in your luggage, despite knowing your destination is hot and humid and odds are you won't wear the scarf anyway.


----------



## Serva1

When you spend almost 3 weeks in Europe and plan your "H roadtrip" so that you can visit as many stores as possible.


----------



## ultraviolence

When you see a dove and you think, _Oooh Gris Tourterelle
_
But for real, it's so funny this thread exists because I thought I was the only crazy one who is not even french yet starts looking at colors casually irl and think of H colors. One day I was in queue and was deciding if the couch was Rouge H or Rouge Garance.


----------



## Nanami_S.

My heart went mellow when my 3-year-old son told me his favorite color is orange.


----------



## califl

When your husband takes the absolute best wildlife shots in the world and you are simply...thankful.  Lol


----------



## Meta

... when you and your SO try to out-Hermes each other on the number of items one wears when going out!


----------



## Meta

When you take a pic of the new wallpaper on display at the store and use it as wallpaper for your phone.


----------



## dragonette

Serva1 said:


> When you spend almost 3 weeks in Europe and plan your "H roadtrip" so that you can visit as many stores as possible.


I confess. I came to Paris from Munich just to go shop at FSH.


----------



## thelilachour

- when you start planning work trips based on which city has the best H stores


----------



## westcoastgal

My son asked me recently if my new wallet was Rose Azalee. I replied good guess, but it's Rose Lipstick. 

My friend's son made me a handmade birthday card with a pink Birkin on it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> My son asked me recently if my new wallet was Rose Azalee. I replied good guess, but it's Rose Lipstick.
> 
> My friend's son made me a handmade birthday card with a pink Birkin on it.


Your son is so sweet!


----------



## Sickgrl13

You know you are addicted when you are on a business trip and the first thing you do is ditch your coworkers to shop at the H boutique and then have the SA put your purchases in the generic "undercover" white bag because you don't want the aforementioned coworkers to see you slinking back to the hotel with a big orange bag and asking where you went and what you bought.


----------



## qtpik8

You know you are addicted to Hermes when you hire a French tutor to role play asking for a bag in French on your next trip to Paris.


----------



## LanaNagornaia

When your husband knows the difference not between chanel and hermes, but between birkin and kelly )


----------



## LanaNagornaia

qtpik8 said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermes when you hire a French tutor to role play asking for a bag in French on your next trip to Paris.


ahahahahaaha lol


----------



## Ang-Lin

When you are at a the Lip Lab for an appointment to custom make a lipstick and your friend pointed to a puplish pink hue, and the first thing that came to your mind is "Rose Pourpre".  True story (just today).


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I can’t make this stuff up...Was giving my little one a shower this morning and we were talking about show&tell ideas for school next week. My 3 yrs old didn’t even think and just said H for Hermes mama! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]oh no...


----------



## kathydep

hermesdaisuki said:


> I can’t make this stuff up...Was giving my little one a shower this morning and we were talking about show&tell ideas for school next week. My 3 yrs old didn’t even think and just said H for Hermes mama! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]oh no...


Train them early! LOL!


----------



## Ang-Lin

hermesdaisuki said:


> I can’t make this stuff up...Was giving my little one a shower this morning and we were talking about show&tell ideas for school next week. My 3 yrs old didn’t even think and just said H for Hermes mama! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]oh no...


LOL! This reminds me of my 4yo. He was drawing random stuff with a marker the other night and he was like “I’m drawing a Hermes horse!”


----------



## DreamingPink

Ang-Lin said:


> When you are at a the Lip Lab for an appointment to custom make a lipstick and your friend pointed to a puplish pink hue, and the first thing that came to your mind is "Rose Pourpre".  True story (just today).



I thought it would also remind you of rose lipstick lol [emoji168]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Serva1 said:


> When you spend almost 3 weeks in Europe and plan your "H roadtrip" so that you can visit as many stores as possible.


My husband doesn’t know that I only plan vacations in cities where the is an H. Boutique.  I also know that the stores are always in good areas, so I look for hotels close by...


----------



## meowlett

I know that I am totally addicted when I paint my nails to match my BE bag.


----------



## Meta

meowlett said:


> I know that I am totally addicted when I paint my nails to match my BE bag.
> View attachment 3957529


There's a thread for nails to match H here. Please do share there, too.


----------



## teachertisay

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My husband doesn’t know that I only plan vacations in cities where the is an H. Boutique.  I also know that the stores are always in good areas, so I look for hotels close by...



So true! I do the same thing [emoji12][emoji13]


----------



## mcpro

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My husband doesn’t know that I only plan vacations in cities where the is an H. Boutique.  I also know that the stores are always in good areas, so I look for hotels close by...



Everytime we travel my husband says ... “why our hotel is always  close to the Hermes store ??


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you don't know anything about football or care about it, but you consider buying a Philadelphia Eagles jersey because it would look good with your Malachite Birkin.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Hermes24Fbg said:


> My husband doesn’t know that I only plan vacations in cities where the is an H. Boutique.  I also know that the stores are always in good areas, so I look for hotels close by...


He propably thinks they are everywhere and are not rare...


----------



## HoneyLocks

Ang-Lin said:


> LOL! This reminds me of my 4yo. He was drawing random stuff with a marker the other night and he was like “I’m drawing a Hermes horse!”


Future scarf artist [emoji206] [emoji439]


----------



## mcpro

When  looking at my movie ticket  and ...wait.wait.... am I going to watch Everything about H???


----------



## ms_sivalley

You snap a picture of your bag in portrait mode treating it as a person


----------



## Ang-Lin

ms_sivalley said:


> You snap a picture of your bag in portrait mode treating it as a person


OMG i did just that today... at the doctors office no less. Guilty as charged!


----------



## cocomlle

When you need a new sofa and you decide to get one that will match this H Avalon cushion (shout out to @Israeli_Flava for the inspiration from your IG ).


----------



## Gigllee

When you are already Day dreaming  model shots Of the Hermes items on your wish list. I think I have a problem folks . I strut around as thought my Fendi peekaboo were a Kelly 28 bleu electrique GHW. I’m starting to think I own a Kelly...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cocomlle said:


> When you need a new sofa and you decide to get one that will match this H Avalon cushion (shout out to @Israeli_Flava for the inspiration from your IG ).
> 
> View attachment 3975046


Omggggggg that’s soooo funny! I seriously believe that subconsciously I bought my new sectional KNOWING which pillows I’d buy to dress it up!!! Same same twinzies!!!!!! We are cray cray for Hermes!!! (((Hugs))))


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mcpro said:


> When  looking at my movie ticket  and ...wait.wait.... am I going to watch Everything about H???
> 
> View attachment 3959303


Love this !!!


----------



## cathee1

When your heart jumps as soon at it sees THAT orange shade.. until you realize it was just the color of a reflective vest on someone's dog..


----------



## cathee1

When you stand there in a shop's dressing room and contemplate getting an all orange dress, just because you like the color (until your mother tries to tell you that you might look like a pale pumpkin)..  hahaha


----------



## HoneyLocks

when you are grumpy for days because you missed that H-scarf (pattern I love, color I love, great price) by a few minutes


----------



## Juvelen

mcpro said:


> When  looking at my movie ticket  and ...wait.wait.... am I going to watch Everything about H???
> 
> View attachment 3959303


Aaaaah, that is a movie I would really want to see, haha! Everything about H


----------



## cathee1

When you are crafting H-inspired accessories for your (newborn) daughter's doll..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

When the scarf they send you is not the one you ordered, but you keep it anyway and put in another order for the one you wanted.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you only turn on your phone to see if the SA called.


----------



## meowlett

I know that my DH has an addiction when he took my Rivale bracelet and put it on my pup as a dog collar.


----------



## leechiyong

You find a great SA across the country and decide start looking at vacation real estate as an excuse to go out there.


----------



## Dr. H

You are browsing this H forum daily[emoji3]


----------



## 336

When you get frustrated at your DH because when you describe colours he says "I have no idea what colour Rose Jaipur is".


----------



## Dr. H

You are visiting the H store more than once a month[emoji3]


----------



## Dr. H

You place a new order before your previous order arrives[emoji3]


----------



## Dr. H

You read your SA email first before other emails[emoji3]


----------



## 336

When your husband calls you to clarify your email and asks you what Grease Asssfalt and what Grease Moot is because he couldn't "find something in between" and you roll your eyes so hard.

We're painting atm, if anyone is wondering


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Ditto to all of the above.  And you come to TPF to look at member’s collections and postings or you look at your own collection to brighten your evening when you have had a terrible day at work


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

336 said:


> When your husband calls you to clarify your email and asks you what Grease Asssfalt and what Grease Moot is because he couldn't "find something in between" and you roll your eyes so hard.
> 
> We're painting atm, if anyone is wondering




Oh my goodness!!!!


----------



## Dr. H

Visiting H store is part of our schedule [emoji3]


----------



## meowlett

1.  Making sure that the twillies are perfectly fixed on your B handles while waiting to board a plane.

2.  Choosing not to sit on row #1 on a plane because you don't want your B squished by someone else''s big roller bag in the overhead bin.


----------



## Dr. H

Rushing to H store while you have busy work schedule [emoji3]


----------



## allure244

meowlett said:


> 1.  Making sure that the twillies are perfectly fixed on your B handles while waiting to board a plane.
> 
> 2.  Choosing not to sit on row #1 on a plane because you don't want your B squished by someone else''s big roller bag in the overhead bin.



Haha. DH likes sitting in those rows. During our last trip when I had to put my bag in the overhead bin, I had DH place the bag in the bin closer to the front of the plane for take off so it wouldn’t get squished during the ascent. (I reasoned that Bags towards the back would get squished during the ascent) Then when we were about to land I had DH move the bag in the bin closer to the back of plane.


----------



## piperdog

You're at a Foo Fighters concert wondering which Hermes blue best matched Dave Grohl's guitar.


----------



## millivanilli

pfff. beginners.   You are really addicted to Hermes, when you go to Hermès on Sunday, when the store is closed and take a deep breath of the scent of the storen by squeezing you nose between the bars THOUGH everybody is starring at you, repeatedy.

*not that I'd knew a person who would be that silly. No, really not. I swear. I have no clue whoever would do this. Anyone doing this? Asking for a friend.haha.


----------



## Tonimichelle

When DH is away over night, putting your B on the chest of drawers at the end of the bed because looking at it makes you happy and therefore helps you sleep better...can’t believe I’m admitting this!


----------



## allanrvj

1. You see a parked car and of all the things you can think about your first thought is "this is exactly what bleu de prusse looks like in box calf." And then you add, as if to defend to yourself your initial observation, "because in togo there's not much green undertone so..."

2. You spend an inordinate amount of time on IG, looking through tagged posts. #hermeshomme #menwithhermes #hermesworld #hermesfans. You hate it when the tag is littered by vendors of H replicas so you go on blocking them, and for some reason you feel powerful and righteous. "That'll teach them. One less pair of eyeballs," you say to yourself.

3. You're thinking of an SO but you don't know if the colors would work so you download an app to recolorize a picture of an H bag with these particular colors you like. When your friends ask why you have been quiet in the group chat for hours you say you're busy because, uhm, you were reading a book. They just wouldn't understand. In fact, you know in your heart it's better to say you're watching porn than to admit you're obsessively shading a picture of a bag in very specific shades of blue.


----------



## Lhpp.2

millivanilli said:


> pfff. beginners.   You are really addicted to Hermes, when you go to Hermès on Sunday, when the store is closed and take a deep breath of the scent of the storen by squeezing you nose between the bars THOUGH everybody is starring at you, repeatedy.
> 
> *not that I'd knew a person who would be that silly. No, really not. I swear. I have no clue whoever would do this. Anyone doing this? Asking for a friend.haha.



Lolllll
This made me laugh


----------



## cavalla

allanrvj said:


> 1. You see a parked car and of all the things you can think about your first thought is "this is exactly what bleu de prusse looks like in box calf." And then you add, as if to defend to yourself your initial observation, "because in togo there's not much green undertone so..."
> 
> 2. You spend an inordinate amount of time on IG, looking through tagged posts. #hermeshomme #menwithhermes #hermesworld #hermesfans. You hate it when the tag is littered by vendors of H replicas so you go on blocking them, and for some reason you feel powerful and righteous. "That'll teach them. One less pair of eyeballs," you say to yourself.
> 
> 3. You're thinking of an SO but you don't know if the colors would work so you download an app to recolorize a picture of an H bag with these particular colors you like. When your friends ask why you have been quiet in the group chat for hours you say you're busy because, uhm, you were reading a book. They just wouldn't understand. In fact, you know in your heart it's better to say you're watching porn than to admit you're obsessively shading a picture of a bag in very specific shades of blue.



What about dying to know what app that is? Does it also reveal one's addiction?


----------



## allanrvj

cavalla said:


> What about dying to know what app that is? Does it also reveal one's addiction?


It’s called Color Effects. lol


----------



## obcessd

Part of your daily routine is going to Hermes.com and entering in the names of bags in the search bar just to see what size and colors are in stock, even tho you are currently not in the market to buy. I call it my version of checking the sports scores!


----------



## cavalla

allanrvj said:


> It’s called Color Effects. lol



Thank you!!


----------



## happy27

When you’re on holidays and your SA mentioned that time is of the essence and should be at the store ASAP when contacted, and....your SA called out of the blue and you somehow made it to the store from the hotel in less than 5 minutes!


----------



## MYH

meowlett said:


> 1.  Making sure that the twillies are perfectly fixed on your B handles while waiting to board a plane.
> 
> 2.  Choosing not to sit on row #1 on a plane because you don't want your B squished by someone else''s big roller bag in the overhead bin.



This!! My bulkhead days are over. And I loved all the legroom in that glorious row.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> It’s called Color Effects. lol



Ha. I’ve done this...hand colored these on my iPad a few months ago.


----------



## Notorious Pink

meowlett said:


> 1.  Making sure that the twillies are perfectly fixed on your B handles while waiting to board a plane.
> 
> 2.  Choosing not to sit on row #1 on a plane because you don't want your B squished by someone else''s big roller bag in the overhead bin.



Ok, here’s the trick, but it really works better with bags smaller than 35. I keep a shawl in my bag when I travel. The bag goes on the seat with me and “we” are both buckled in together with the shawl over “us”. Good to go!


----------



## allanrvj

BBC said:


> Ha. I’ve done this...hand colored these on my iPad a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 4165880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165881


Haha! I love it!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

obcessd said:


> Part of your daily routine is going to Hermes.com and entering in the names of bags in the search bar just to see what size and colors are in stock, even tho you are currently not in the market to buy. I call it my version of checking the sports scores!





BBC said:


> Ok, here’s the trick, but it really works better with bags smaller than 35. I keep a shawl in my bag when I travel. The bag goes on the seat with me and “we” are both buckled in together with the shawl over “us”. Good to go!




I'm screaming at the both of these!


----------



## mygoodies

allanrvj said:


> 1. You see a parked car and of all the things you can think about your first thought is "this is exactly what bleu de prusse looks like in box calf." And then you add, as if to defend to yourself your initial observation, "because in togo there's not much green undertone so..."
> 
> 2. You spend an inordinate amount of time on IG, looking through tagged posts. #hermeshomme #menwithhermes #hermesworld #hermesfans. You hate it when the tag is littered by vendors of H replicas so you go on blocking them, and for some reason you feel powerful and righteous. "That'll teach them. One less pair of eyeballs," you say to yourself.
> 
> 3. You're thinking of an SO but you don't know if the colors would work so you download an app to recolorize a picture of an H bag with these particular colors you like. When your friends ask why you have been quiet in the group chat for hours you say you're busy because, uhm, you were reading a book. They just wouldn't understand. In fact, you know in your heart it's better to say you're watching porn than to admit you're obsessively shading a picture of a bag in very specific shades of blue.



Im peeing my pants [emoji23][emoji23] omg nr 3! Next time just say I’m watching bagporn LMAO


----------



## sf_newyorker

obcessd said:


> Part of your daily routine is going to Hermes.com and entering in the names of bags in the search bar just to see what size and colors are in stock, even tho you are currently not in the market to buy. I call it my version of checking the sports scores!



This! And I almost pulled the trigger on the L26 noir this morning. And the ghost charm.


----------



## ladysarah

obcessd said:


> Part of your daily routine is going to Hermes.com and entering in the names of bags in the search bar just to see what size and colors are in stock, even tho you are currently not in the market to buy. I call it my version of checking the sports scores!



Ah you too. We should get together and indulge our hobby...


----------



## surfchick

BBC said:


> Ok, here’s the trick, but it really works better with bags smaller than 35. I keep a shawl in my bag when I travel. The bag goes on the seat with me and “we” are both buckled in together with the shawl over “us”. Good to go!


I do this too!


----------



## cocomlle

allanrvj said:


> 1. You see a parked car and of all the things you can think about your first thought is "this is exactly what bleu de prusse looks like in box calf." And then you add, as if to defend to yourself your initial observation, "because in togo there's not much green undertone so..."
> 
> 2. You spend an inordinate amount of time on IG, looking through tagged posts. #hermeshomme #menwithhermes #hermesworld #hermesfans. You hate it when the tag is littered by vendors of H replicas so you go on blocking them, and for some reason you feel powerful and righteous. "That'll teach them. One less pair of eyeballs," you say to yourself.
> 
> 3. You're thinking of an SO but you don't know if the colors would work so you download an app to recolorize a picture of an H bag with these particular colors you like. When your friends ask why you have been quiet in the group chat for hours you say you're busy because, uhm, you were reading a book. They just wouldn't understand. In fact, you know in your heart it's better to say you're watching porn than to admit you're obsessively shading a picture of a bag in very specific shades of blue.



So relatable, especially #1. So much so that my grey car is referred to as Etain (looking at you @Ang-Lin).


----------



## meowlett

BBC said:


> Ok, here’s the trick, but it really works better with bags smaller than 35. I keep a shawl in my bag when I travel. The bag goes on the seat with me and “we” are both buckled in together with the shawl over “us”. Good to go!


I plead the fifth on how I handle my smaller H bags on the plane.  Let's just say that some flight attendants turn a blind eye on creative H bag storage during take off and landing.


----------



## dragonette

BBC said:


> Ok, here’s the trick, but it really works better with bags smaller than 35. I keep a shawl in my bag when I travel. The bag goes on the seat with me and “we” are both buckled in together with the shawl over “us”. Good to go!



Do you put it on your lap? I put bags that are flatter behind me or squeezed into the side by the window and a shawl over it but a B or L is awkward for that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

allanrvj said:


> 1. You see a parked car and of all the things you can think about your first thought is "this is exactly what bleu de prusse looks like in box calf." And then you add, as if to defend to yourself your initial observation, "because in togo there's not much green undertone so..."
> 
> 2. You spend an inordinate amount of time on IG, looking through tagged posts. #hermeshomme #menwithhermes #hermesworld #hermesfans. You hate it when the tag is littered by vendors of H replicas so you go on blocking them, and for some reason you feel powerful and righteous. "That'll teach them. One less pair of eyeballs," you say to yourself.
> 
> 3. You're thinking of an SO but you don't know if the colors would work so you download an app to recolorize a picture of an H bag with these particular colors you like. When your friends ask why you have been quiet in the group chat for hours you say you're busy because, uhm, you were reading a book. They just wouldn't understand. In fact, you know in your heart it's better to say you're watching porn than to admit you're obsessively shading a picture of a bag in very specific shades of blue.



omg - I laughed! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## meowlett

dragonette said:


> Do you put it on your lap? I put bags that are flatter behind me or squeezed into the side by the window and a shawl over it but a B or L is awkward for that.


B or L can be on one's lap with a blanket over an old scarf.


----------



## dragonette

meowlett said:


> B or L can be on one's lap with a blanket over an old scarf.



I'm gonna try that. Thanks dear! x


----------



## Notorious Pink

dragonette said:


> Do you put it on your lap? I put bags that are flatter behind me or squeezed into the side by the window and a shawl over it but a B or L is awkward for that.





meowlett said:


> B or L can be on one's lap with a blanket over an old scarf.



My Bs fit on the seat next to me. I carry mostly 25s now but I’ve done this with 30s too. [emoji1360]


----------



## dragonette

BBC said:


> My Bs fit on the seat next to me. I carry mostly 25s now but I’ve done this with 30s too. [emoji1360]



Good to know! I'll try that too! x


----------



## MsAli

You know you’re addicted to Hermes when you buy whatever your SA shows you, including this:


----------



## obcessd

sf_newyorker said:


> This! And I almost pulled the trigger on the L26 noir this morning. And the ghost charm.



Haha! I saw the L26 too and was wondering how long it was gonna last online!


----------



## Dr. H

MsAli said:


> You know you’re addicted to Hermes when you buy whatever your SA shows you, including this:



It’s a great book, I bought one myself [emoji3]


----------



## Lilikay

You love your bags so much that you them out of their boxes and line them up at your bedroom furniture, so you can see them first thing in the morning!


----------



## marzipanchen

Tonimichelle said:


> When DH is away over night, putting your B on the chest of drawers at the end of the bed because looking at it makes you happy and therefore helps you sleep better...can’t believe I’m admitting this!


ahem, I do the very same thing.


----------



## diane278

I’m not sure this counts, but I walked into a store yesterday to purchase some ribbon and was confronted with assorted Halloween decor. My initial response was, “Boy....they've sure desecrated orange.”


----------



## sf_newyorker

obcessd said:


> Haha! I saw the L26 too and was wondering how long it was gonna last online!


*sigh* L26 still there...and really looking at me with those expectant palladium eyes.


----------



## missylovebags

OMG I was just taking out my bags, Remembering the first time we met.. And of course I just have to smell the leather and was secretly whispering goodnight to them before I found this thread! Lol!


----------



## Tonimichelle

missylovebags said:


> OMG I was just taking out my bags, Remembering the first time we met.. And of course I just have to smell the leather and was secretly whispering goodnight to them before I found this thread! Lol!


My Birkin and I have been together for 1 year and 4 days... I’m not saying you’re not mad, but you’re definitely not alone  (I have also said a sneaky goodnight to my bags when I’ve tucked them up in their dust bags for the night!!)


----------



## Lilikay

Tonimichelle said:


> My Birkin and I have been together for 1 year and 4 days... I’m not saying you’re not mad, but you’re definitely not alone  (I have also said a sneaky goodnight to my bags when I’ve tucked them up in their dust bags for the night!!)


I’m telling you guys, I feel really anxious if I don’t see them for a while. On the other hand, when I have spare time and can get them all out of their boxes for a play date or a sleepover I feel sooo happy! Crazy lady here...


----------



## meowlett

Leileka said:


> I’m telling you guys, I feel really anxious if I don’t see them for a while. On the other hand, when I have spare time and can get them all out of their boxes for a play date or a sleepover I feel sooo happy! Crazy lady here...


I posted this for real when I was about to go to a week long dog show with only an Evie and a KP.


----------



## Lilikay

meowlett said:


> I posted this for real when I was about to go to a week long dog show with only an Evie and a KP.
> View attachment 4169061


Rolling on the floor laughing! Btw my DS1 just taught me Rofl...


----------



## Lilikay

Leileka said:


> Rolling on the floor laughing! Btw my DS1 just taught me Rofl...


And DH never understands why do I have to carry so many bags while traveling if I’m not even going to use all of them..


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meowlett said:


> I posted this for real when I was about to go to a week long dog show with only an Evie and a KP.
> View attachment 4169061




Oh, I love the dog shows, too! My father used to exhibit (obedience/agility/Schutzhund work) and I go to several in my area a year. Do you exhibit/show?


----------



## meowlett

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Oh, I love the dog shows, too! My father used to exhibit (obedience/agility/Schutzhund work) and I go to several in my area a year. Do you exhibit/show?


I am still showing my girls in obedience.  But with all of the PETA incidents, I think I might quit for the safety of my puppers.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

meowlett said:


> I am still showing my girls in obedience.  But with all of the PETA incidents, I think I might quit for the safety of my puppers.



We've dealt with them, too- just keep an eye out and document/record them if you feel like they might do something. They tend to turn into cowards and run if they feel like they'll get arrested or charged for their actions, and especially if you air the organizations' dirty deeds/hypocrisy out in a public forum.


----------



## jyyanks

You know you're addicted when..... Within 1 day of peeping back into the H forum on tpf after a 2 year hiatus, you hunt down several scarves you missed in your absence and purchased them on eBay.......


----------



## Lola191978

1- You stalk this forum constantly just to get a glimpse of others Hermes beauties. 

2- You try not to obsessively stare at Birkins or Kellys or Constance bags when you see them in the wild. lol 

3- You follow (at a safe distance as not to get caught) someone in a store who is carrying your dream K or B in the color that you want. Haha

4- You send your SA flowers to the Hermes store on their birthday. 

5- You fall asleep thinking of your next Hermes bag that you’re lusting after

6- You obsessively search YouTube to watch others videos of Birkins or Kellys.


----------



## MsAli

Charimar19 said:


> 1- You stalk this forum constantly just to get a glimpse of others Hermes beauties.
> 
> 2- You try not to obsessively stare at Birkins or Kellys or Constance bags when you see them in the wild. lol
> 
> 3- You follow (at a safe distance as not to get caught) someone in a store who is carrying your dream K or B in the color that you want. Haha
> 
> 4- You send your SA flowers to the Hermes store on their birthday.
> 
> 5- You fall asleep thinking of your next Hermes bag that you’re lusting after
> 
> 6- You obsessively search YouTube to watch others videos of Birkins or Kellys.



^^ this


----------



## MsAli

You buy this off amazon because you SA merely mentioned it in passing...


----------



## HoneyLocks

When the FedEx guy knows your shifts better than your DH:
Handing over return package: "This is an exchange, I can be found next week these days at my workplace, these days at home." 
(Last time when I did not open up at home he showed up at my workplace without any notice before!)


----------



## dooneybaby

missylovebags said:


> OMG I was just taking out my bags, Remembering the first time we met.. And of course I just have to smell the leather and was secretly whispering goodnight to them before I found this thread! Lol!


Hysterical!!!


----------



## ms_sivalley

When you start seeing a Double Tour on your toddler lol


----------



## TresBeauHermes

When you walk in the shade so that your Etoupe will remain matching color to your outfit.


----------



## Kendall BC

When you count your H shawls, scarves, twillies, bandanas, gavroches... and it's more than 1400


----------



## HoneyLocks

ms.kim said:


> When you count your H shawls, scarves, twillies, bandanas, gavroches... and it's more than 1400


OMG!
May we see?
How do you store them?
May I visit you? [emoji16]


----------



## Notorious Pink

ms.kim said:


> When you count your H shawls, scarves, twillies, bandanas, gavroches... and it's more than 1400



[emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373][emoji1373]


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

ms.kim said:


> When you count your H shawls, scarves, twillies, bandanas, gavroches... and it's more than 1400




1400 dollars, or 1400 _*count*_?


----------



## millivanilli

Pretty sure it is count


----------



## Birkinitis

When you hand write a lovely thank you note to your darling SA and everyone else gets an email.


----------



## Dreaming Big

When you ask your husband to make space in his warehouse for your orange boxes because you've run out of room at home.
When all of your passwords are some combination of handbag names, sizes, colors, leathers, hardware and years.


----------



## Kendall BC

HoneyLocks said:


> OMG!
> May we see?
> How do you store them?
> May I visit you? [emoji16]



Thank you!   For storage I use custom built kimono cabinets, because I also collect rare fabrics and kimonos.


----------



## surfchick

Dreaming Big said:


> When you ask your husband to make space in his warehouse for your orange boxes because you've run out of room at home.
> *When all of your passwords are some combination of handbag names, sizes, colors, leathers, hardware and years*.


Great idea!


----------



## theVirginienne

When you start looking at engagement rings with your BF and realize that his last name starts with H and you're about to have a built in excuse for buying Avalon throws for every room in your house for the rest of your life


----------



## Serva1

MsAli said:


> View attachment 4170076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You buy this off amazon because you SA merely mentioned it in passing...



May I add, you buy it b o t h in French and English so that you make sure you don’t miss a thing in the translation [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

ms.kim said:


> When you count your H shawls, scarves, twillies, bandanas, gavroches... and it's more than 1400



Amazing collection, 1400 pieces [emoji33]


----------



## MsAli

Serva1 said:


> May I add, you buy it b o t h in French and English so that you make sure you don’t miss a thing in the translation [emoji3]


Ha! Yeah, you got it BAD lol


----------



## happy27

When your DH knows more than your gfs!


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you wonder if the woman on the colissimo tracking site (that you refresh 10 times a day to check where your latest preloved bargain scarf inspired by last week's scarf of the day theme is...) is carrying an Hermès bag and what might be in it.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

ms.kim said:


> Thank you!   For storage I use custom built kimono cabinets, because I also collect rare fabrics and kimonos.



Exactly, @HoneyLocks  , we need pics!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

ms.kim said:


> Thank you!   For storage I use custom built kimono cabinets, because I also collect rare fabrics and kimonos.


Pics pleasssssse!


----------



## acrowcounted

That feeling when you're SA calls out of the blue but you miss the call and you know they don't work again until tomorrow night.


----------



## Tonimichelle

When you’re having a conversation with DH moaning that your B35 gives you back ache and it goes “I can’t part with it, my bags are kind of my hobby” and he says “No, your bags are your life, your husband is your hobby” .. I am such a bad wife


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Tonimichelle said:


> When you’re having a conversation with DH moaning that your B35 gives you back ache and it goes “I can’t part with it, my bags are kind of my hobby” and he says “No, your bags are your life, your husband is your hobby” .. I am such a bad wife


----------



## surfchick

Working an extra hour, on your last day of work, to pay for the tax on a new CSGM!


----------



## HoneyLocks

surfchick said:


> Working an extra hour, on your last day of work, to pay for the tax on a new CSGM!


What keeps me going during tedious night shifts:
thinking about the H I can buy with my hard earned money...


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> When you’re having a conversation with DH moaning that your B35 gives you back ache and it goes “I can’t part with it, my bags are kind of my hobby” and he says “No, your bags are your life, your husband is your hobby” .. I am such a bad wife



Omg this is me. My husband would say the same thing[emoji15]


----------



## TeeCee77

When I know I’m going to work all weekend I dress my B up and put it on the chair in my home office so I can see it all day as a reminder of the fruits of hard labor [emoji173]️ hubby thinks I’m a freak.


----------



## meowlett

A) One stays at a hotel closest to an H boutique during a business trip.

B) Your colleague volunteers to introduce you to the H Store Director in their town, which you will be visiting in 3 weeks.


----------



## ladysarah

...your paint your bathroom 'rose sakura'


----------



## Satya83

Tonimichelle said:


> When you’re having a conversation with DH moaning that your B35 gives you back ache and it goes “I can’t part with it, my bags are kind of my hobby” and he says “No, your bags are your life, your husband is your hobby” .. I am such a bad wife



Love this!! Too funny [emoji38]


----------



## meowlett

When your current and former bosses know about your regular wallet bleeding sessions, which they refer to as "good for your soul".


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

You get a text from your SA that she has a special invitation for you and will call you when she gets to work. But you’re scheduled for meetings when your SA gets to work and can’t pay attention at said meetings because the suspense is killing you on the special invitation    And then you want to jump out of your chair at work and say hip, hip hooray!!!!


----------



## Gigllee

When you reschedule meetings to leave work early as soon as your receive a “I have something for you text” or “when can you come in” from your Hermes SA.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you get digital subscriptions to the newspapers you read because you don’t want your bags to be anywhere near newspaper ink.


----------



## qtpik8

When your birthday party involves a game of “Pin the Birkin on the Birthday Girl.”


----------



## Meta

qtpik8 said:


> When your birthday party involves a game of “Pin the Birkin on the Birthday Girl.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242544
> View attachment 4242545


----------



## Tonimichelle

qtpik8 said:


> When your birthday party involves a game of “Pin the Birkin on the Birthday Girl.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242544
> View attachment 4242545


Brilliant!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Tonimichelle said:


> When you’re having a conversation with DH moaning that your B35 gives you back ache and it goes “I can’t part with it, my bags are kind of my hobby” and he says “No, your bags are your life, your husband is your hobby” .. I am such a bad wife



U must have made up for it, given trip to Par-ree!


----------



## Lostinlondon

1- you choose your airline based on whether the terminal it departs from has an H shop
2- your Amex bill only lists transactions at H


----------



## Angelian

When the opening screens and backgrounds on your iPhone and iPad are all designs of H scarves.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

When you show your H peeps this (favorite SA and RTW boss lol):


----------



## NOIRetMoi

kathydep said:


> With me, it's when I come home with orange bags and he let's me lock myself up in my dressing room for about 30 mins and play with my new baby using twillies and charms while he watches our human baby. Lol!



It’s so exciting to undo the ties, open the box and flip the tissue paper. It feels like a gift, even though you know exactly what’s inside 

Anyone else gets palpitations while waiting for a bag? You gave your preferences and you have no idea what’s coming. It’s nerve wrecking!


----------



## plasticwife

Hubby is in Argentina for a conference and the first thing he texts me from his hotel is, "I saw a lady wearing a Hermes belt and thought of you."


----------



## chkpfbeliever

qtpik8 said:


> When your birthday party involves a game of “Pin the Birkin on the Birthday Girl.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242544
> View attachment 4242545


That's hilarious !! Good job.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

plasticwife said:


> Hubby is in Argentina for a conference and the first thing he texts me from his hotel is, "I saw a lady wearing a Hermes belt and thought of you."


Funny how a lot of our BFs and hubbies have been trained so well.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

One of my guy friends have heard a lot of H stories from me so he would save up all magazines or articles about H for me.


----------



## Serva1

When you need to go to another luxury brand store in order to order a non bag item for Christmas and hence out of politeness choose their brand bag from your closet, a showstopper, but still feel that you would really like to carry a Birkin instead...Coming back home and taking my B out after I’ve placed the order!


----------



## Lostinlondon

Angelian said:


> When the opening screens and backgrounds on your iPhone and iPad are all designs of H scarves.


...or stacks of orange boxes (not mine I must clarify!!)


----------



## Angelian

Lostinlondon said:


> ...or stacks of orange boxes (not mine I must clarify!!)
> View attachment 4243590



Oh very nice and graphic too, definitely one for the insiders!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

When you repurpose the orange Hermes boxes for other things (I'm looking at you love letters from the S/O, tax receipts, and important paperwork!)


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

You quickly login to pf at work to see the recent bag offers that members have received and before you know it, your break time is over...


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> You quickly login to pf at work to see the recent bag offers that members have received and before you know it, your break time is over...


You know you’re an H a - - - - - when you get excited about other people’s offers


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> You know you’re an H a - - - - - when you get excited about other people’s offers


Ditto!!!!!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Ditto!!!!!


Thanks for making me aware of it from your post!


----------



## crisbac

Angelian said:


> When the opening screens and backgrounds on your iPhone and iPad are all designs of H scarves.


Or when the opening screen is an old but unforgettable H ad!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

U know ur an H addict when....you begin planning ur bathroom remodel around a larger mirror and moving a wall so u don’t bump an elbow wrapping and tying SOTD.


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you visit the Weltmuseum (world museum) Vienna and see scarf patterns everywhere: The feather crown from Jaguar Quetzal, but the textiles next to it remind you of Voyage en Etoffes, next room of Ceramique ottomane, then a samurai armour...
But also when you walk into Zara Home and see Hermès inspired patterns everywhere: Jungle Love, Cavalleria Favolosa, a garden scene that seems to be inspired by Annie Faivre............


----------



## HoneyLocks

When  you see the colors of your French body wash and think: Maybe this was Bali Barret's inspiration for this seasons pink/red CWs:


----------



## StaceyLyn

You know you're addicted to Hermes when you see dark, blue-grey thunderclouds rolling in and you tell you kids: "I wish Hermes made a bag in that color." 

Alternatively, you know you're addicted to Hermes when you overhear your little one telling friends: "We shop at Target and Hermes."


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

When you ask Santa for orange boxes instead of Tiffany blue. 
When you find your self changing the lyrics to “favorite things,”  from The Sound of Music, and sing “bright orange packages tied up with string, these are a few of my favorite things.”


----------



## AnnaE

HoneyLocks said:


> When you visit the Weltmuseum (world museum) Vienna and see scarf patterns everywhere: The feather crown from Jaguar Quetzal, but the textiles next to it remind you of Voyage en Etoffes, next room of Ceramique ottomane, then a samurai armour...
> But also when you walk into Zara Home and see Hermès inspired patterns everywhere: Jungle Love, Cavalleria Favolosa, a garden scene that seems to be inspired by Annie Faivre............



I did that too at the Weltmuseum!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

You see pictures of a pantry & think of Hermès’ gorgeous color selection...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ya.../pantry-porn-just-ask-favorite-162744363.html


----------



## Rhl2987

When you rearrange your entire closet to fit all of your H boxes, bags, and accessories just because you brought home your dream ostrich Kelly the day before. And you use this opportunity to consolidate all of your orange boxes into one closet (to clear out the spare bedroom which was an overflow closet and now needs to be converted to a nursery). 

When you don’t want to buy your husband a Lululemon sweatband for riding the Peloton because it doesn’t seem like a practical purchase, but you will happily spend thousands on H goods which is basically just an investment into your next H bag fund.


----------



## The Cat

When you’re thinking of buying a bracelet so your cat will have a fancy collar for Christmas ...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you’re at the King of Prussia Mall and you look to be sure your Hermes SA won’t see you go into the LV or Gucci stores.  Today I hid behind a pillar to be sure that nobody in H would see me in the LV store.


----------



## WhereismyH

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you’re at the King of Prussia Mall and you look to be sure your Hermes SA won’t see you go into the LV or Gucci stores.  Today I hid behind a pillar to be sure that nobody in H would see me in the LV store.


We shop at the same store, I totally understand you!


----------



## noegirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you’re at the King of Prussia Mall and you look to be sure your Hermes SA won’t see you go into the LV or Gucci stores.  Today I hid behind a pillar to be sure that nobody in H would see me in the LV store.


Hahaha this is hilarious but I totally understand!! I have a dior and LV right by me and I’m always sneaking by!!


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you wake up after last night's Christmas party and on your way to make some coffee you find the dwelling space covered in H scarves and shawls:

the one that was worn for the party spread out over the chair to air out
the ones I tried on and decided not to wear
the one I wore during the day
the shawl I wore outside
the ones I washed and ironed but did not put away yet because the hem was not completely dry
the one that just arrived in the mail and waits to have it's picture taken
But I love handling them, folding them will be a pleasure (after I had my coffee)


----------



## lilmonkey

When your fingers' muscle memory keeps typing the word "return" as "retourne".


----------



## meowlett

When your UK coworkers remind you to go back to the other side of the pond before spending all of your money.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

...when given all the things I did not do after an exhausting day—I did slowly undo the knot in my H scarf, carefully refold, and lay her gently on the closet shelf.


----------



## Iris Gris

Madam Bijoux said:


> When you’re at the King of Prussia Mall and you look to be sure your Hermes SA won’t see you go into the LV or Gucci stores.  Today I hid behind a pillar to be sure that nobody in H would see me in the LV store.



LOL! I casually mentioned to my SA, "You know, I've never bought anything LV, but I've seen these cute little cat wallets online..." (because I'm always talking about how much I love cats) and she sort of opened her mouth to speak, and I was like, "Yeah, I'd never get one, never mind... let's look at that jaguar bangle!"


----------



## Iris Gris

When you're explaining something to a coworker and you say, "Each image is tagged with an identifier, like, for example, B35."

When you're drooling over a scarf that someone else is buying, and your SA says, "You already have that one... in two different colorways...  "

When you go to put groceries in the trunk of the car and there's a random, empty orange shopping bag back there.

When you walk by the H boutique on a Sunday, even thought it's closed, just to see what's in the window.

When you're shopping with non-H friends and you're scared to walk by the H boutique because all the SA's will recognize and greet you.

ALL TRUE


----------



## 336

When you get annoyed that you don’t have a wall big enough to hang your GM scarf so you start looking for new houses based on their walls


----------



## lulilu

336 said:


> When you get annoyed that you don’t have a wall big enough to hang your GM scarf so you start looking for new houses based on their walls



Now, that's drastic!


----------



## Rhl2987

When you get upgraded to first class on your flight and accept the upgrade because it means more room for your H bag...only to leave your hubby behind in a middle seat in economy


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

You know you are addicted to Hermes when walking in a new neighborhood, see a freshly painted house and first thought: Didn't someone just share that color in an H bag?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you consider canceling your subscription to the N Y Times because they won’t accept “clicclac” as a word in their “spelling bee” word game.


----------



## Dreaming Big

When you look twice at a white “Birkin” only to realize you are looking at the top handles of a white shopping bag.


----------



## bluerosespf

You wake up in a sweat because you dreamed someone gave you a really awful fake B. This happened to me last night.


----------



## madamelizaking

You have a trip booked in July to Hawaii and have gone through every page of the Hermès Hawaii thread in the Hermès Shopping subforum in preparation/hopes of scoring your 3rd B or K.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

You know you’re addicted to H when you comment on a B or K you just saw and your SO (who’s so used to being alerted about a sighting) tells you: ‘WHY DIDN’T YOU SHOW IT TO ME??’


----------



## NOIRetMoi

When you see this Vuitton Cruise 2019 picture and your first thought is:
‘I wish I could SO a Birkin in Barenia, matte alligator and permabrass just like that!!’


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

...when you wake in a cold sweat having dreamed a 4-year-old in line at Wal-Mart cut off the fringe on back of your lalbhai shawl.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Jbizzybeetle said:


> ...when you wake in a cold sweat having dreamed a 4-year-old in line at Wal-Mart cut off the fringe on back of your lalbhai shawl.


...when after Wal-Mart, before finishing the sentence, I immediately thought Birkin and permanent markers LOL


----------



## bunnycat

Jbizzybeetle said:


> ...when you wake in a cold sweat having dreamed a 4-year-old in line at Wal-Mart cut off the fringe on back of your lalbhai shawl.




oh noez Jbizzy... that really would be a nightmare!  I'd have to get up and check....


----------



## BagsandBabies

When your toddler starts mimicking how you carry your Bs and she’s not even 2 yet.

When same said toddler goes into LV with you and is given a mini LV shopping bag to carry but she pushes it away.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

...when you dream a movie trailer that Dimitri Rybalchenko has a new film about eating brocolli slaw to reverse brain damage. It’s a comedy, but I forget the title.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> ...when you dream a movie trailer that Dimitri Rybalchenko has a new film about eating brocolli slaw to reverse brain damage. It’s a comedy, but I forget the title.


...”brain damage” due to aging (since I can’t edit the original)


----------



## Sic_Sic

When you go into store to pick up something new and your 3 years old son tells your SA that mommy likes to buy a lot of these orange boxes...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Sic_Sic said:


> When you go into store to pick up something new and your 3 years old son tells your SA that mommy likes to buy a lot of these orange boxes...


Love this! Off topic but it’s scary what small children notice. My daughter (now 25) when she was a toddler once pointed to a bottle of wine in a supermarket and said in a very loud voice “That’s wine Mummy, you like wine!”


----------



## Sic_Sic

Tonimichelle said:


> Love this! Off topic but it’s scary what small children notice. My daughter (now 25) when she was a toddler once pointed to a bottle of wine in a supermarket and said in a very loud voice “That’s wine Mummy, you like wine!”



Lol!!! Kids are amazing! They notices the most random things and blurts them out at the most random time.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

When you rather pay a baggage excess fee than cram your second suitcase filled with your bags’ nearly empty boxes


----------



## randeeh

When you're planning meticulously what to buy next when you get the call


----------



## BagsandBabies

When you google map search where’s the nearest H boutique on holiday.


----------



## jyyanks

When you pick a vacation spot based on how great H stock is in that city.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Or when you pick a holiday destination based on how many H boutiques are in the vicinity (I managed four different boutiques in 7 days last summer!). Then a hotel in as close as possible location to an H boutique on the grounds of if Hermes are there it must be a nice area to stay!


----------



## Iris Gris

When you see a woman carrying something flat and orange and you do a double take but it’s just her iPad case and she wonders why you’re smiling at her.


----------



## Iris Gris

When you have a pet name for your favorite H bag(s).

When your SA knows— and uses— the pet name for your bag.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

First let me say that I AM NOT PROUD OF MY BEHAVIOR AND I KNOW THAT IT IS WRONG

When you are at a funeral and in your head you are dreaming about what your next purchase should be.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

When you meet a TPF friend in person for the first time and you talk non stop for almost 4 hours about all things H and could have talked for 4 more.


----------



## meowlett

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> First let me say that I AM NOT PROUD OF MY BEHAVIOR AND I KNOW THAT IT IS WRONG
> 
> When you are at a funeral and in your head you are dreaming about what your next purchase should be.


I am sure the person who passed is giggling in heaven as it is kind of funny.
That is far from the worst wrong thing that people have done at funerals.


----------



## meowlett

Buying H bags to match the exact shades of the Rodeo PMs she owns.
(Thank God the circuit breaker for craziness kicked in before she bought a B to match her latest Rodeo PM.)


----------



## aisham

when your on vacation and your kids ( 7 and 3 ) start complaining each time you all enter H store and  shout in ENGLISH ( which is their second language! ) " HEEERRRMMMEEESSSSS NOOOOOTTT AGAAAIIIINN , please not today " " mommy now you'll stay here for TWO hours  " they I say " Then go to the park with Daddy and leave me in H heaven "


----------



## aisham

meowlett said:


> Buying H bags to match the exact shades of the Rodeo PMs she owns.
> (Thank God the circuit breaker for craziness kicked in before she bought a B to match her latest Rodeo PM.)



that is so claver  because some rodeos are hard to match with bags . So doing it the other way around is fun I have an Ambre one  which B should I buy for it


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

....when you reeeeeeaaaallllly want to buy “something H-scarf” pretty.....and you scour the entire internet....with a Buy It Now finger poised over the Return key....and nothing fits the magic nexus of design-quality-price. (Borzoi sigh) I know I’ll feel better when the last, great purchase finally arrives via scarf mail.


----------



## Gigllee

When you have to put away certain Hermes household good so that certain visitors won’t know you are an addict or worry you have an Hermes problem


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

When you are stuck in traffic due to construction and the orange you see from the traffic barricades and cones makes you happy because it reminds you of orange boxes....


----------



## Iris Gris

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> First let me say that I AM NOT PROUD OF MY BEHAVIOR AND I KNOW THAT IT IS WRONG
> 
> When you are at a funeral and in your head you are dreaming about what your next purchase should be.



When you read this and think, “I wonder what bag she was carrying to the funeral... Black K? Black B?”


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Iris Gris said:


> When you read this and think, “I wonder what bag she was carrying to the funeral... Black K? Black B?”



Worser thought: What B/K did the deceased carry and will it be offered to friends first or up on evilBay?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Iris Gris said:


> When you read this and think, “I wonder what bag she was carrying to the funeral... Black K? Black B?”


Was thinking the same but also though wonder if it was in box or what kind of leather??? Black box is the quintessential classy funeral/wedding accessory attire.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Iris Gris said:


> When you read this and think, “I wonder what bag she was carrying to the funeral... Black K? Black B?”





PoppyLadyBird said:


> Was thinking the same but also though wonder if it was in box or what kind of leather??? Black box is the quintessential classy funeral/wedding accessory attire.


I wish ladies....I need to get a BBK before the next funeral!   It was a VN K28 sellier


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I wish ladies....I need to get a BBK before the next funeral!   It was a VN K28 sellier


This week was a hard one for me After celebrating the anniversary of my dear Dad’s passing, and the recent passing of my best friend’s mom, its sweet to be lighthearted about funerals and carrying a BBK or BBB....VN K28 seller sounds dreamy too  
Back on topic, you know you are addicted because you are counting the minutes until the store opens so you can pick up your SO and can’t decide on what outfit to wear so you can carry said SO for your first photos with her


----------



## FugitiveRouge

PoppyLadyBird said:


> This week was a hard one for me After celebrating the anniversary of my dear Dad’s passing, and the recent passing of my best friend’s mom, its sweet to be lighthearted about funerals and carrying a BBK or BBB....VN K28 seller sounds dreamy too
> Back on topic, you know you are addicted because you are counting the minutes until the store opens so you can pick up your SO and can’t decide on what outfit to wear so you can carry said SO for your first photos with her


I'm so sorry to hear your week was so hard. Sometimes through is the only way out. It's lovely to hear you have a SO treat waiting for you at the end. It sounds like it's very timely! We all need the sweet reminder to live life fully and enjoy everything we can as much as we can. What did you decide to wear? (Pics or it didn't happen)


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

PoppyLadyBird said:


> This week was a hard one for me After celebrating the anniversary of my dear Dad’s passing, and the recent passing of my best friend’s mom, its sweet to be lighthearted about funerals and carrying a BBK or BBB....VN K28 seller sounds dreamy too
> Back on topic, you know you are addicted because you are counting the minutes until the store opens so you can pick up your SO and can’t decide on what outfit to wear so you can carry said SO for your first photos with her



Playing in the H park lightened my grief since Mom’s passing in July & today is her birthday.

  So On Topic, you know you’re addicted to H-ermes, when that Mythiques Phoenix moussie looks like perfect SOTD under a raincoat.


----------



## Tonimichelle

When all your friends have pictures of their children as their phone screensaver, your DH has a photo of you and all you want to stare at when you look at your phone is your favourite H bag


----------



## Tonimichelle

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Worser thought: What B/K did the deceased carry and will it be offered to friends first or up on evilBay?


Or worse still maybe? Having told several people that on your demise you’d like to be cremated and kept in your Birkin. I know, I’m a bad person


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Tonimichelle said:


> Or worse still maybe? Having told several people that on your demise you’d like to be cremated and kept in your Birkin. I know, I’m a bad person


I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Worser thought: What B/K did the deceased carry and will it be offered to friends first or up on evilBay?





Tonimichelle said:


> Or worse still maybe? Having told several people that on your demise you’d like to be cremated and kept in your Birkin. I know, I’m a bad person





Jbizzybeetle said:


> I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!





I...*cough* uhm....I know someone who actually was interred in a 25 emerald porosus crocodile Birkin as her last wish. Apparently the bag was a gift from her late husband and she had a thing about taking her purse everywhere with her because she was afraid she'd misplace it. When she passed, the funeral director said it was the finest 'casket' he'd ever seen someone put it, and she now rests next to her husband in their vault, still holding the bag as it were.


----------



## Tonimichelle

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I...*cough* uhm....I know someone who actually was interred in a 25 emerald porosus crocodile Birkin as her last wish. Apparently the bag was a gift from her late husband and she had a thing about taking her purse everywhere with her because she was afraid she'd misplace it. When she passed, the funeral director said it was the finest 'casket' he'd ever seen someone put it, and she now rests next to her husband in their vault, still holding the bag as it were.


Oh my goodness! Wow! I feel a little less guilty now...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

...you know you’re addicted when...you imagine your silk fourbi screaming in protest when plucked from her H double-sens and dropped in the no-name tote for the more harrowing experiences of a two-week road trip.


----------



## meowlett

When you order Amazon Fresh because you don't want to walk in the rain with a Croc.


----------



## Notorious Pink

...mentally shopping during savasana....


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Gigllee said:


> When you have to put away certain Hermes household good so that certain visitors won’t know you are an addict or worry you have an Hermes problem


Haha. When you have H shopping bags all over your house. You open a cupboard or a drawer and there’s a little H peeking out at you to say hello! The orange hue goes nicely with all the fall decor!


FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your week was so hard. Sometimes through is the only way out. It's lovely to hear you have a SO treat waiting for you at the end. It sounds like it's very timely! We all need the sweet reminder to live life fully and enjoy everything we can as much as we can. What did you decide to wear? (Pics or it didn't happen)


Thanks for the sweet words @FugitiveRouge. Life is short and we do have to enjoy it fully! 
 It was snowing heavy!  I wore my wool coat with fur collar and snow Wellies with black pants...did not have time to take pics since DH was impatient and wanted to get home and not drive on icy road  had to guzzle down the champagne 


Jbizzybeetle said:


> Playing in the H park lightened my grief since Mom’s passing in July & today is her birthday.
> So On Topic, you know you’re addicted to H-ermes, when that Mythiques Phoenix moussie looks like perfect SOTD under a raincoat.


 sorry about your mom   Time makes it easier to get through it ( not over it).
On topic, you know you are addicted to H when you know you can wear a silk or carry H to elevate an inexpensive tee shirt/sundress whose price you scrutinized...after spending $$$ at H. Lol


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

....when travelling, the hotel’s biz ctr appears papered in H, and the room divider whispers: “Sichuan”


----------



## meowlett

When you private message your H twin "Are we there yet?" on the day she is picking up a bag.

I cannot believe I just did that.


----------



## tadhana

When I got super excited over my fortune.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

shellan310 said:


> When I got super excited over my fortune.
> View attachment 4382236



What “colorways” do those numbers match?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

When you should be preparing for Hurricane Dorian but you’re thinking of H instead.

I hope everyone in its path will be safe!


----------



## Rhl2987

When your best girlfriends come to town for a visit and you basically sprint through the closet tour, but they notice ALL THE ORANGE BOXES, ask what they are for, and you side step in your response  No one understands except my Mom and everyone here!! The struggle is real.


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> When you private message your H twin "Are we there yet?" on the day she is picking up a bag.
> 
> I cannot believe I just did that.


Hahahah! This is about me  Just saw this! Where are you twin?


----------



## LOA24

Notorious Pink said:


> ...mentally shopping during savasana....


LITERALLY me haha 
At least I‘m not the only H crazy Yogie here


----------



## azukitea

...when you refresh and scroll through the Hermes forum many times a day


----------



## Leo the Lion

......You just got a Birkin and already thinking of adding another one


----------



## GoldFish8

When you are running out of “_things_ to buy” .... I know you know what I’m talking about


----------



## louise_elouise

when you've gone to the H store 6 out of the last 7 days and planning your trip today...


----------



## meowlett

GoldFish8 said:


> When you are running out of “_things_ to buy” .... I know you know what I’m talking about


Hi Twin, I have to resurface on this one.  There is no way to run out of stuff to buy!  RTW, home collection and the upcoming dog collection (still waiting inpatiently) are all calling my name.  I guess this post is just another sign of how addicted I am.


----------



## GoldFish8

meowlett said:


> Hi Twin, I have to resurface on this one.  There is no way to run out of stuff to buy!  RTW, home collection and the upcoming dog collection (still waiting inpatiently) are all calling my name.  I guess this post is just another sign of how addicted I am.


Hiiiii Twin!!! So happy you resurfaced! Where have you been!?! 

I am venturing into RTW more and more. But still waiting for THE perfect H winter coat. Some have come very close, but I haven’t found the perfect one yet. Love H home stuff - Might grab another blanket though as I love them as a throw on top of my sleeping blanket..  Buuut I need dishes that can be thrown in the dishwasher and be microwaved  H shoes are my jam though - Ugh I’ve bought way too many H shoes in the last few months (while you’ve been away I’ve been very bad! ) I need a break. Maybe an intervention.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

When you’re watching West Side Story and you think that the Sharks should have worn CDC bracelets.


----------



## Fab41

your first thought upon seeing this movie title is H


----------



## GoldFish8

Fab41 said:


> your first thought upon seeing this movie title is H


I had to look that up to make sure it was even real lol... too funny


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fab41 said:


> your first thought upon seeing this movie title is H


That is exactly what came to my mind when I saw the movie title.


----------



## Purrsey

Fab41 said:


> your first thought upon seeing this movie title is H


LOL!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is exactly what came to my mind when I saw the movie title.


Me too !! I even checked the movie’s Wikipedia page to make sure it was a real movie !


----------



## AlienaHermes

When you check TPF Hermes forum every day (or even more frequently!) to look for mood shots and potential “new” things to buy.


----------



## Fab41

AlienaHermes said:


> When you check TPF Hermes forum every day (or even more frequently!) to look for mood shots and potential “new” things to buy.


----------



## ladysarah

When you start buying things like this...


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

ladysarah said:


> When you start buying things like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624190


the bag is adorable—in appreciation of the addiction, as I found myself shopping the charms for a non-H bag.


----------



## hers4eva

*You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When:*

When you say, B30  and B25 , and your Hubby  knows you are not talking about bingo


----------



## AlienaHermes

hers4eva said:


> *You Know You're Addicted to Hermes When:*
> 
> When you say, B30  and B25 , and your Hubby  knows you are not talking about bingo



Hahaha that is a really good one!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes knows me well (Hermes Instagram)


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Hermes knows me well (Hermes Instagram)


 yes I think that's the Hermes demographic.


----------



## EmilyM111

...when you go to Hermes to ONLY say hi to your friend who got a job there as SA and you come back with this


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

nikka007 said:


> ...when you go to Hermes to ONLY say hi to your friend who got a job there as SA and you come back with this


Your friend must be as happy as you! Beautiful assembly of H!


----------



## jacyh

When the first thing you check in the morning is H.com, hoping for a mini Lindy or Picotin!


----------



## jacyh

Also, when H.com thinks you're a robot and blocks you because you've been refreshing too much


----------



## EmilyM111

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Your friend must be as happy as you! Beautiful assembly of H!


He thinks I'm mad but he's known me from a different lux dept store and knows what I'm capable of lol


----------



## EmilyM111

I suppose I can add also:

when you bought a pre-owned Birkin announcing you have all you need and not going to play the game and week later wishlisting K28 as new store has opened and your SA asked what's in your wishlist


----------



## Serva1

When H customer service calls/sends emails you 8 times in 7 days and Fedex keeps bringing you orange boxes so often that you start to befriend the courier  Expecting a delivery tomorrow and need to answer an email from Paris about an order...I need to detox after this or have a retreat at that famous Ban Island!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Serva1 said:


> When H customer service calls/sends emails you 8 times in 7 days and Fedex keeps bringing you orange boxes so often that you start to befriend the courier  Expecting a delivery tomorrow and need to answer an email from Paris about an order...I need to detox after this or have a retreat at that famous Ban Island!


the FedEx guy already has my number and calls me in advance if he should deliver to my home address or my work place...


----------



## Serva1

HoneyLocks said:


> the FedEx guy already has my number and calls me in advance if he should deliver to my home address or my work place...



Same here, yesterday, when he picked up a box ( partial return) he asked about my scedule for today so that he can deliver my box smoothly


----------



## Purseloco

HoneyLocks said:


> the FedEx guy already has my number and calls me in advance if he should deliver to my home address or my work place...


My dogs greet the FedEx guy like he is family. If they could talk they would ask him to give them a ride in his truck.


----------



## Chagall

jacyh said:


> When the first thing you check in the morning is H.com, hoping for a mini Lindy or Picotin!


Yes, hoping they will come up with your dream bag.


----------



## Chagall

You know you are addicted when you start to talk yourself into a colour you don’t really want in order to get the bag you want.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Chagall said:


> You know you are addicted when you start to talk yourself into a colour you don’t really want in order to get the bag you want.


And then start to change the colour of the majority of your wardrobe so it works


----------



## Chagall

Tonimichelle said:


> And then start to change the colour of the majority of your wardrobe so it works


----------



## papertiger

Serva1 said:


> When H customer service calls/sends emails you 8 times in 7 days and Fedex keeps bringing you orange boxes so often that you start to befriend the courier  Expecting a delivery tomorrow and need to answer an email from Paris about an order...I need to detox after this or have a retreat at that famous Ban Island!



Be careful. In the past FedEx (and UPS) have found their way to me on Ban Island. No idea how... Wait a minute... Now I remember...


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

shellan310 said:


> When I got super excited over my fortune.
> View attachment 4382236


Just like @shellan310 our fortunes tell all


----------



## jacyh

Knowing every single SA's and security guard's first name at the local store


----------



## Chagall

When you get up at the crack of dawn to get ready so you are not in the shower when the delivery truck puts in an appearance.


----------



## Purseloco

Chagall said:


> When you get up at the crack of dawn to get ready so you are not in the shower when the delivery truck puts in an appearance.


And you have your hair and makeup done because you don't want your Hermes to see you looking any kinda way.


----------



## bagnut1

You have a browser bookmark for the "one that got away" in the futile hope that h.com will restock it (i.e., the item in your shopping cart that went out of stock in the 10 seconds before checkout).


----------



## Yodabest

Tonight my son says to me........ 

Who is Hermes? You talk about him a lot!


----------



## Purseloco

PC1984 said:


> Tonight my son says to me........
> 
> Who is Hermes? You talk about him a lot!


----------



## funkydiva6

PC1984 said:


> Tonight my son says to me........
> 
> Who is Hermes? You talk about him a lot!



Ah the innocence of children! So funny!


----------



## ladysarah

Purseloco said:


> And you have your hair and makeup done because you don't want your Hermes to see you looking any kinda way.


Omg!  You too? I thought that was my dirty little secret...


----------



## img

You buy a handbag for your handbag.

l’m looking at you, mini Kelly charms!


----------



## momoc

When you want to dye your hair and think "but that means this and this and that H scarf will not suit me as well any more..."
(I want silver purple hair for some reason right now. Maybe H will help stop me XD )


----------



## hers4eva

_You Know You're Addicted to Hermes:_
*
When you are always looking  for anything Hermes in the wild , you say is this one?*

*You run real fast to catch up  to the person and start slowing down  discouraged .

Some  can’t wait that day they score their first B , but some can’t wait to see for the first time a person wearing a H of anything ...*


----------



## Lejic

You can’t wait for the weekend to be over because you’re going to go to Hermes on Monday.


----------



## shopaholicious

You learned that there are florescent watermarks on the packaging and bought a uv light to see it on your own box.


----------



## BagLady164

You tell your SA about the next bag you want while you’re paying for the one you just bought.


----------



## Love Of My Life

PC1984 said:


> Tonight my son says to me........
> 
> Who is Hermes? You talk about him a lot!



That's  the best!!


----------



## hers4eva

*You Know You're Addicted to Hermes:*

*When I type on my calendar Miss Boand Miss Evie’s six month sleep schedule, as well as, the day/time they wake up after sleeping in their boxes for one week*


----------



## HandbagNerd

When your husband says, “no more shopping, unless you’re offered a K”


----------



## Gigllee

When a second kelly comes in about a month after the last kelly came in and the last Kelly hasn’t been brought out on a spin I.e still boxed up! ...I’m a junkie guys!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

When your DH mentions a business trip and your first thought is whether there is an Hermès store nearby that you can convince him to visit between meetings


----------



## Uptown Luxer

You know you are addicted to Hermès when you walk into your preferred store and instead of being greeted with a “good morning “, one of the SAs on the floor says, “L......, right?”  Meaning...... they know I am there to see my SA and they know by heart who she is   I don’t know if I should be happy or sad. Happy that they know me but sad because I might be spending too much time there. Time to get a hobby


----------



## Carole in nyc

Lejic said:


> You can’t wait for the weekend to be over because you’re going to go to Hermes on Monday.


Unless you're in NYC, and the H store in the meatpacking district is open on Sundays.


----------



## jacyh

Sneaking out early for “lunch” but really visiting the store and plotting with your SA how to get a bag home without the boyfriend seeing it...

(Bonus point: you know you’re addicted to TPF when you ask a fellow customer you were chatting with if they are part of the forum hahaha she must have thought I was cuckoo)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

You go to the boutique every morning but one day you don’t go until the afternoon, you walk in the door and they say “You’re late”.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You go to the boutique every morning but one day you don’t go until the afternoon, you walk in the door and they say “You’re late”.


----------



## HeartHermes

Uptown Luxer said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermès when you walk into your preferred store and instead of being greeted with a “good morning “, one of the SAs on the floor says, “L......, right?”  Meaning...... they know I am there to see my SA and they know by heart who she is   I don’t know if I should be happy or sad. Happy that they know me but sad because I might be spending too much time there. Time to get a hobby


Have totally had this happen. lol


----------



## Uptown Luxer

jacyh said:


> Sneaking out early for “lunch” but really visiting the store and plotting with your SA how to get a bag home without the boyfriend seeing it...
> 
> (Bonus point: you know you’re addicted to TPF when you ask a fellow customer you were chatting with if they are part of the forum hahaha she must have thought I was cuckoo)


Oh gosh ..... you got me laughing pretty hard. I guess a lot of us face that reality!!  I felt like I was reading my own biography


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You go to the boutique every morning but one day you don’t go until the afternoon, you walk in the door and they say “You’re late”.


Lol  Isn’t that a trip??!!!  So funny   I go into those crazy seasons and now Hermès is the hobby. Lord help me


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Uptown Luxer said:


> You know you are addicted to Hermès when you walk into your preferred store and instead of being greeted with a “good morning “, one of the SAs on the floor says, “L......, right?”  Meaning...... they know I am there to see my SA and they know by heart who she is   I don’t know if I should be happy or sad. Happy that they know me but sad because I might be spending too much time there. Time to get a hobby


+1 
Happens every time!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

BagLady164 said:


> You tell your SA about the next bag you want while you’re paying for the one you just bought.


Sounds familiar


----------



## ladysarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> You go to the boutique every morning but one day you don’t go until the afternoon, you walk in the door and they say “You’re late”.


----------



## jacyh

When the only ribbons you have for arts and craft experiments are Hermes ribbons...


----------



## jacyh

Oh, and when you wake up one morning thinking maybe you can get into Fengshui, but when you look up your lucky/unlucky colors and it says you should AVOID THE COLOR ORANGE, you decide maybe Fengshui is not for you after all...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jacyh said:


> Oh, and when you wake up one morning thinking maybe you can get into Fengshui, but when you look up your lucky/unlucky colors and it says you should AVOID THE COLOR ORANGE, you decide maybe Fengshui is not for you after all...


----------



## jacyh

When even in your dreams, you’re visiting the Hermes store ... (and even in your dreams your SA doesn’t have a Kelly for you )


----------



## Gigllee

jacyh said:


> When even in your dreams, you’re visiting the Hermes store ... (and even in your dreams your SA doesn’t have a Kelly for you )


----------



## westcoastgal

When you see the word “be” you think “blue electric.”


----------



## Joeli7

You start translating other expenses into H items. The shower door needs to be replaced, that's a scarf. New glasses or silver bracelet?


----------



## Lejic

You're going to travel in a month's time to go to a different country and have already started texting to ask about stock and colors.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Before you book a vacation, you check if there is a boutique close by AND the days/hours of operation (including booking a more expensive flight to work with their hours of operation).


----------



## Senbei

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Before you book a vacation, you check if there is a boutique close by AND the days/hours of operation (including booking a more expensive flight to work with their hours of operation).



I am guilty of doing this on my recent vacation to Hawaii. I also went to the H shopping forum and read up on what people were saying about the stores there. 

At my work we were procuring some lab equipment and when the quote came back I blurted out, “That’s not bad. It’s only one Birkin worth!”


----------



## Gigllee

When the store director greets you with a hug as soon as she sees you walk into the store. ...I legit belong in Ban Island at this point. One way ticket hehe


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you reach into one of your scarf drawers and find one you forgot you own...


----------



## Purrsey

When seeing this takes me back to 1999.


----------



## misspink001

When your cat’s favorite toy is Bolduc string.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

When you hoard food, toilet paper, and Hermes.  And the most important one is Hermes.


----------



## Pivoine66

If you make your DDDDH  listen to you for half an hour while reading this thread to prove to him that all women feel this way about H, so you are normal.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When you hoard food, toilet paper, and Hermes.  And the most important one is Hermes.


Oh dear, I just thought of another use for all the orange boxes and tissue paper . My job could be under threat and DH is making comments about bags. Hopefully it will never come to that, but a line in rather exclusive loo roll could be in the pipeline


----------



## CMilly

There is a pandemic raging and coming here and looking at online  H is my distraction


----------



## Lejic

CMilly said:


> There is a pandemic raging and coming here and looking at online  H is my distraction


Same here. "Ok, well, when this all blows over, maybe I'll get..."

Work's all about COVID-19 right now for me because I'm in charge of four countries' people movements - every hour I get another phonecall about another employee stuck or having to change routes or quarantined or something else. I've been trying to find solace in browsing Hermes.com and saks5th.com to at least distract myself a bit during tea breaks, and at night when the phonecalls are slowed down.

I'm even worse than you though, I'm not just browsing, but also mourning the fact that I can't travel to go pick up my mini lindy. Extremely superficial worry, I know, but...


Speaking of h.com and mini lindy woes... I just missed one online, darn!


----------



## ladysarah

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh dear, I just thought of another use for all the orange boxes and tissue paper . , ....*but a line in rather exclusive loo roll could be in the pipelin*e


  I can predict stock piling


----------



## aisham

When you are self sheltering and trying to cut grocery trips and buy every thing in bulk to last for 2~3 weeks . But break all the rules and throw caution to the wind just because you got the call from H saying that your SO just arrived .


----------



## luckylove

^^^ your H is open still?


----------



## aisham

luckylove said:


> ^^^ your H is open still?



yes , I am so worried that they didn't close yet. All the malls are closed and our only Hermes store in not in a mall so it is still open . But they minimized staff and working ours . So each SA works for 5 hours , 3 days a week or something like that .


----------



## mcpro

when you have to drive 5 hours away just to pick up your bag, and your just in time before they officially close the store during  pandemic situation.


----------



## Pivoine66

Pivoine66 said:


> If you make your DDDDH  listen to you for half an hour while reading this thread to prove to him that all women feel this way about H, so you are normal.


Sheltering in place during the Covid crisis, looking at the catalogue of the closed Claude Monet exhibition ("The truth of Nature" and "Monet Orte", a cooperation of Denver Art Museum and Museum Barberini Potsdam, Germany) and all the few pictures say to DDDH: "Oh, that would also make a beautiful Hermes scarf !"


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

There's a Pandemic raging I live in London and am very scared and yet this forum makes me forget all that and allows me to fantasise and escape..
And..(I feel guilty admitting this!) I recently brought my first 'proper' H pre-loved bag and I'm obsessing about buying another in a darker colour and I keep checking online to see if its sold yet!
I don't know how my job or income will change in the months to come, my DH is a key worker and I have 2 friends who are nurses.
Amongst all the fear and uncertainty H brings me joy


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> There's a Pandemic raging I live in London and am very scared and yet this forum makes me forget all that and allows me to fantasise and escape..
> And..(I feel guilty admitting this!) I recently brought my first 'proper' H pre-loved bag and I'm obsessing about buying another in a darker colour and I keep checking online to see if its sold yet!
> I don't know how my job or income will change in the months to come, my DH is a key worker and I have 2 friends who are nurses.
> Amongst all the fear and uncertainty H brings me joy


I can totally relate to this. I’m in Canterbury Kent, in a very similar situation although DH isn’t working, he’s high risk. I’m avoiding it all as much as I can by looking at handbags. It’s the best distraction!


----------



## ladysarah

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> There's a Pandemic raging I live in London and am very scared and yet this forum makes me forget all that and allows me to fantasise and escape..
> And..(I feel guilty admitting this!) I recently brought my first 'proper' H pre-loved bag and I'm obsessing about buying another in a darker colour and I keep checking online to see if its sold yet!
> I don't know how my job or income will change in the months to come, my DH is a key worker and I have 2 friends who are nurses.
> Amongst all the fear and uncertainty H brings me joy





Tonimichelle said:


> I can totally relate to this. I’m in Canterbury Kent, in a very similar situation although DH isn’t working, he’s high risk. I’m avoiding it all as much as I can by looking at handbags. It’s the best distraction!


 me too. I have close family who work for the NHS (and my parents are definitely in the high risk group.) However I cannot spend all my time worrying, we try to do something constructive but then it’s good to switch off and do something relaxing. . watching docrides leather care videos.


----------



## lulilu

Maybe I am alone in this, but this health crisis experience is making me seriously consider further major H purchases.  I guess the fact that I have plenty of bags and shoes and boots etc. is pushing me in that direction as well.


----------



## jyyanks

lulilu said:


> Maybe I am alone in this, but this health crisis experience is making me seriously consider further major H purchases.  I guess the fact that I have plenty of bags and shoes and boots etc. is pushing me in that direction as well.



I feel the same way.  I'm stuck at home and I've made quite a few purchases despite a pay cut due to COVID (better than furlough) but given all the craziness around me, I'm re-thinking if I really NEED another bag.  I think it's because (like many here) I'm in the epicenter of the virus all of a sudden, anything except staying healthy seems trivial.


----------



## jyyanks

When the CDC announces that face masks could help with COVID and all I can think of is "I can finally use my 90's again"


----------



## GoldFish8

When making Hermes facemasks out of dust bags is suddenly a thrilling DIY adventure


----------



## Serva1

You buy Hermès shares just because it’s fun to have and can justify your spending...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

When you want a Birkin so badly, you’ll trade a package of toilet paper for it.  (And the person doing the trade accepts the offer.)


----------



## Naessi

Pivoine66 said:


> If you make your DDDDH  listen to you for half an hour while reading this thread to prove to him that all women feel this way about H, so you are normal.




Hahaha - too real! I had just spent about half an hour reading from this thread to my fiancé when I can across this post.


----------



## Naessi

Serva1 said:


> You buy Hermès shares just because it’s fun to have and can justify your spending...



Haha, one of the reasons I'm invested heavily in H shares.


----------



## Pivoine66

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> When you hoard food, toilet paper, and Hermes.  And the most important one is Hermes.


... when after reading all the horrible news, despite the sincerely felt sympathy and compassion, you visit all the Hermès websites again and again to hopefully finally see the coming season ...


----------



## Four Tails

You know you're addicted when you prepare for post-lockdown explanations of large package deliveries once H stores reopen. I've tried a few honest (so far) ones to gauge my husband's reactions. He pretty much never flinches and that is especially true when I time it such that he's en route to something important (work call, bathroom, shred junk mail, check tire pressure, etc.).

"I took advantage of a Memorial Day sale for winter clothes." Insert seasonal holiday as appropriate. Also makes me look thrifty.

"This one has been in the queue for months." (_Don't ask, she has something expensive going on for which I don't want to hear or know the explanation_.)

"Amazon delivery." (Nods and assumes it's a Subscribe & Save soda water delivery.)


----------



## Ladybaga

I haven't contributed to this thread in a long time...So.... You know you are addicted to Hermes when your husband must hide your Hermes Christmas packages because he knows you will figure out what's inside them by the shape of each box.


----------



## Chrismin

This is great ! Reminds me of me ! 




Four Tails said:


> You know you're addicted when you prepare for post-lockdown explanations of large package deliveries once H stores reopen. I've tried a few honest (so far) ones to gauge my husband's reactions. He pretty much never flinches and that is especially true when I time it such that he's en route to something important (work call, bathroom, shred junk mail, check tire pressure, etc.).
> 
> "I took advantage of a Memorial Day sale for winter clothes." Insert seasonal holiday as appropriate. Also makes me look thrifty.
> 
> "This one has been in the queue for months." (_Don't ask, she has something expensive going on for which I don't want to hear or know the explanation_.)
> 
> "Amazon delivery." (Nods and assumes it's a Subscribe & Save soda water delivery.)


----------



## Classy Collector

When your hubby asks: “Did you buy another bag?”


----------



## 336

When DH spots H bags in shopping centres and is super proud he saw it before you


----------



## meowmeow94

When Hermes is your source of happiness amidst this pandemic


----------



## Senbei

336 said:


> When DH spots H bags in shopping centres and is super proud he saw it before you



I have had this happen to me multiple times now! One time he excitedly pointed out a noir B25 across the store to me and he was spot on. He even takes spy shots now.


----------



## ladysarah

336 said:


> When DH spots H bags in shopping centres and is super proud he saw it before you





Senbei said:


> I have had this happen to me multiple times now! One time he excitedly pointed out a noir B25 across the store to me and he was spot on. He even takes spy shots now.


 so true, especially now. everything is pretty much closed, but we live in an area with an abundance of h bags. its like bird watching for bags... i wonder is it bad form to use binoculars?


----------



## wowmama

When you have an Hermes folder in your phone "Album" to show SAs the specific items you're looking for when you're not shopping in your usual store. I got several items on my wish list this way.


----------



## Lejic

wowmama said:


> When you have an Hermes folder in your phone "Album" to show SAs the specific items you're looking for when you're not shopping in your usual store. I got several items on my wish list this way.


This is... so smart. I have no clue why I didn’t think of that at all. Usually I just google the color/pattern/whatever I’m looking for, but of course that’s not quick and often wrong results come up.

I’m starting that folder right now thank you!!


And for the thread topic: When you buy a fragrance from h.com just so you can see an orange box, since you can’t go to your store right now.


----------



## loh

When you see something is available to go, and you read it as Togo.


----------



## wowmama

When your kids are studying Greek mythology and pronounce Hermes as Hermès


----------



## 336

When you remember this thread used to be only 20 pages


----------



## Roz2019

When you check Hermes website and purse forum as your daily routine.


----------



## Flowerlily

Roz2019 said:


> When you check Hermes website and purse forum as your daily routine.


+1


----------



## Iffi

Roz2019 said:


> When you check Hermes website and purse forum as your daily routine.


Me too . . .


----------



## Tonimichelle

When you find a stocking present at Christmas from your DH with photos of your bag on it and he complains that the company he ordered it from didn’t have the right orange for the Hermes orange hex code!


----------



## asatoasz

Iffi said:


> Me too . . .


Guilty....and the pre-loved sites “new arrivals.”


----------



## MYH

Ladybaga said:


> I haven't contributed to this thread in a long time...So.... You know you are addicted to Hermes when your husband must hide your Hermes Christmas packages because he knows you will figure out what's inside them by the shape of each box.



Good one!!


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

loh said:


> When you see something is available to go, and you read it as Togo.


I love this one!!


----------



## Jem131

When you’re gifted a lovely, expensive bag by another well known designer and you’re quietly thinking “it should have been an Hermes”.


----------



## Jem131

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Okay addicts, I need your help pa pa please!! Lead me my beautiful ladies to the right answer. I love love love my SA. And we just got offered a “new style” of Birkin called the Sellier Birkin and Lord knows I had my heart set on the “regular” style RETOURNE. All my Birkins are Retourne style. I had a Kelly once in the sellier style and my mother took it from me. I always wondered what a Birkin size (bigger than a Kelly) would look like in a sellier style. Now it’s a possibility but I’m still hung up on my “regular” style. Should I take the leap and try a different style Birkin to my collection? What are your thoughts and opinions? Thank you ladies in advance


You can’t help loving what you love.
You’ll find the Sellier a stiffer style that makes the bag dressier than the soft casual feel of the Retourne’, so if dressier is what you want you’ll head in that direction.


----------



## papertiger

TheMrsoftheHB said:


> Okay addicts, I need your help pa pa please!! Lead me my beautiful ladies to the right answer. I love love love my SA. And we just got offered a “new style” of Birkin called the Sellier Birkin and Lord knows I had my heart set on the “regular” style RETOURNE. All my Birkins are Retourne style. I had a Kelly once in the sellier style and my mother took it from me. I always wondered what a Birkin size (bigger than a Kelly) would look like in a sellier style. Now it’s a possibility but I’m still hung up on my “regular” style. Should I take the leap and try a different style Birkin to my collection? What are your thoughts and opinions? Thank you ladies in advance






Jem131 said:


> You can’t help loving what you love.
> You’ll find the Sellier a stiffer style that makes the bag dressier than the soft casual feel of the Retourne’, so if dressier is what you want you’ll head in that direction.




Please try not to don't ask or answer questions that have nothing to do the thread, TY

*Back to topic *


----------



## cloudyc1oud

When you roaming around purseblog’s forum every 15 minutes and read every comments in ‘year 2020 bag offering’ thread.


----------



## khooslein

When you are surfing YouTube for home renovations and immediately press the rewind button when you see orange boxes in an open closet.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

Jem131 said:


> You can’t help loving what you love.
> You’ll find the Sellier a stiffer style that makes the bag dressier than the soft casual feel of the Retourne’, so if dressier is what you want you’ll head in that direction.


Thank you so much. For some reason I always wondered what the “baby” of a Kelly and Birkin would look like....now I know LOL thanks again


----------



## ladysarah

Tonimichelle said:


> When you find a stocking present at Christmas from your DH with photos of your bag on it and he complains that the company he ordered it from didn’t have the right orange for the Hermes orange hex code!
> View attachment 4941480


Ha ha! Love this enjoy your coffee and happy new year my friend!


----------



## Tonimichelle

ladysarah said:


> Ha ha! Love this enjoy your coffee and happy new year my friend!


Happy New Year!


----------



## Egel

khooslein said:


> When you are surfing YouTube for home renovations and immediately press the rewind button when you see orange boxes in an open closet.


Or when you open YouTube for xyz and your suggested video's are all orange.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

ladysarah said:


> Ha ha! Love this enjoy your coffee and happy new year my friend!


What a sweet sweet gift, sooo thoughtful...happy new year


----------



## missmythology

When you’re shopping online and you’re surprised there’s no scarf on this model..


----------



## Perja

When you snif your new leather tray like it’s a fine vintage of wine.


----------



## duggi84

I think this really is all that I need to say:


----------



## HoneyLocks

duggi84 said:


> I think this really is all that I need to say:
> 
> View attachment 5076401


clear your cookies and browser history and you should be unblocked. Or you will get access after a captcha.


----------



## Chrismin

duggi84 said:


> I think this really is all that I need to say:
> 
> View attachment 5076401


i love the "faster than expected of a human being.."
you must have superpower clicking skills !


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

When your DH sends you links to Youtube videos about Hermes!
This is now a daily occurrence btw..AND he sits and watches them with me


----------



## HoneyLocks

When you look forward to meet up with someone who sells an H scarf on the local Craigslist and hope to find a scarf lover in real life only to meet someone who tells you "I am not into scarves, got this from my grand aunt, too matronly to be worn"
And the "never worn" scarf has stains and wrinkles "Well, not worn in the last 20 years"
What a let down.
(The scarf got a nice long bath and a good new home.)


----------



## HoneyLocks

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> When your DH sends you links to Youtube videos about Hermes!
> This is now a daily occurrence btw..AND he sits and watches them with me


What a keeper! Can I send mine over for some advanced training?


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> When your DH sends you links to Youtube videos about Hermes!
> This is now a daily occurrence btw..AND he sits and watches them with me


Yep, got one of those! I also catch him watching them alone, but he‘s not into handbags really!!


----------



## frenchcitygirl

When you rewind an old Sex & the City episode to get a better view of an Hermes bag - and call your husband so he can see it (even though he has zero interest!)


----------



## Jem131

When there’s a threat of severe weather and all you can think of is how to move fast with every Hermes item you own...even though every piece is insured.


----------



## Perja

Jem131 said:


> When there’s a threat of severe weather and all you can think of is how to move fast with every Hermes item you own...even though every piece is insured.


Stay safe!


----------



## frenchcitygirl

When you spot a mum at the school gate with an "under the radar" H bag and immediately know that she's friendship material !


----------



## Four Tails

This is absolutely not one of this thread's most glamorous shots of H "in action," but I used the Spring-Summer 2021 Le Carré Hermès booklet to make up stories to put my 10-week-old to sleep. Little man didn't really appreciate my proper pronunciation of_ L'Épopée d'Hermès _or my take on why they could have used a prettier colorway for the picture of Space Derby. Oh well. He learned the letter H on page 20 and eventually fell asleep. Win!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Four Tails said:


> This is absolutely not one of this thread's most glamorous shots of H "in action," but I used the Spring-Summer 2021 Le Carré Hermès booklet to make up stories to put my 10-week-old to sleep. Little man didn't really appreciate my proper pronunciation of_ L'Épopée d'Hermès _or my take on why they could have used a prettier colorway for the picture of Space Derby. Oh well. He learned the letter H on page 20 and eventually fell asleep. Win!
> 
> View attachment 5144010


Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

You know your addicted to H, when happiness is buying more and more plates to complete you set (of now 20 dishes, side dishes, saucers, soup)


----------



## Perja

Mrs.Hermess said:


> You know your addicted to H, when happiness is buying more and more plates to complete you set (of now 20 dishes, side dishes, saucers, soup)


And going “they have rice bowls too ?!!!” upon discovering those. (With a side dish of regret because your cutlery set had a rice utensil but it’s discontinued)


----------



## serene

... you have a dream of the day and the moment when you pick up bag that has been reserved for you


----------



## Ruedubac

...............When the weather is terrible outside and the my 1st thought was 'Oh, maybe less people will line up at the Hermes store' I should go now.  LOL


----------



## Classy Collector

When you go to your closet every day to check all your H handbags 

P.S. Am I the only person who does this, or are there others?


----------



## aisham

Classy Collector said:


> When you go to your closet every day to check all your H handbags
> 
> P.S. Am I the only person who does this, or are there others?


 mee too , and when I add a new bag a check up on her every now and then like a newborn


----------



## chkpfbeliever

when my Mom (who is opposed to me spending anything that expensive on a bag) would remind me about Hermes inventory shortage. She read it from their quarterly earnings.


----------



## Pivoine66

... when you look at photos and only see and admire the Hermès scarf / Kelly bag (Oh, La Cité and this must be 28, Box, Rouge H, gold HW ...) - (Forum Romanum? Empire State Building? Eiffel Tower? Buckingham Palace?...)


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Classy Collector said:


> When you go to your closet every day to check all your H handbags
> 
> P.S. Am I the only person who does this, or are there others?


 guilty!  Looking at our loot!


----------



## Chrismin

..when your husband factors in your "getting ready" time to include the scarf and which particular knot ... !


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> ..when your husband factors in your "getting ready" time to include the scarf and which particular knot ... !



For me it would also include time to look up the tutorial video for the knot.


----------



## Chrismin

Well that factors into the pre study and practical application portion .. that can’t be part of my morning .. that’s night before 





loh said:


> For me it would also include time to look up the tutorial video for the knot.


----------



## Hermes Zen

When I spend every spare moment reading through the tPf Hermes threads!


----------



## Pivoine66

... when you're sitting with a dear, cherished friend, a table full of delicious titbits, a glass of champagne sparkling in front of you, having a wonderful conversation, not only does the thought pop into your head whether someone here on tpf has already been able to acquire the xyz Hermès scarf in CW xy and posted it, but you also get briefly fidgety because you can't look it up
(not to mention the truly dear friend would slightly doubt my intellect  because only "TPFers" could empathise with this...)


----------



## cloudsz

… when you keep checking out Hermes website for latest candies


----------



## JLO1

When everything you buy is from Hermes and someone asks you where you like to shop and you say I only shop at Hermes…you are afraid you sound like a snooty you-know-what.


----------



## voguekelly711

When you absolutely insist on having one H piece be part of each outfit, somehow! Not including bags


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Hermes Zen said:


> When I spend every spare moment reading through the tPf Hermes threads!


THIS!


----------



## Classy Collector

cloudsz said:


> … when you keep checking out Hermes website for latest candies


Same same!


----------



## amdmarques

This and when you buy books about it 


Classy Collector said:


> Same same!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

amdmarques said:


> This and when you buy books about it
> 
> 
> View attachment 5600907


Haha i have the one on the left and a pop up book I guess I'm addicted


----------

